# 2011 Veggies



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok i took down my raised beds last year and tossed the wood thinking i was moving. so now this year i am going all my plants in pots witch kinda sucks but its ok. i will be using mixed soils of what i have from last years garden plus added bags of whatever i can get for free or cheap ( i have no cash for this garden it is all being done with no cash) then i will set on tarp and mix in alot pf powdered eggshells to the soil for calcium and used coffee grounds for nitrogen, also i am getting a few samples of some gauno to use. i am trying to keep this all organic this year. i still have a few months before spring but it is time to get things started and i am bored. i will start some seeds most likely next month to get them ready for the outdoors.
i will be doing tomatoes, peppers, radishes and pretty much everything i did last year except the corn. every thing will be in pots except the sunflowers.
i also have non veggie plants this year, i got a hoya,2 jade plants, 2 new spider plants in 1 pot, and a new foot tall cedar tree that i am going to make into a bonsia over time. i will post pics when their is somthing to post. \peace


----------



## GodSlave (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome! My plot is about to be tilled next week for the coming season. Going to bring in a load of compost mulch this year too. 
I'm growing the usual, corn, tomatoes, cucumbers, black eyed peas, green beans, squash, zucchini, carrots, onions, watermelon, and cantaloupe.
The pictures are from last year, but I thought it was a good way to kick off this thread... overlook the weeds, they took over when our work schedule got hectic and didn't have as much time to spend in the garden, weeds are a bitch!
Nothing like fresh veggies!


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2011)

man nice garden, it looks great. mine last year was pretty dam good for my first real garden, this year is a lil on the cheapo side though no cash to do much. thanks for stopping in and showing me your pics.

heres the link to my outdoor garden last year it has pics through out the thread

https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/346885-my-veggie-garden.html


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohhh man that was a purdy garden!!!!! I'm not totally set up for my garden just yet, but I did manage to get a 12x20 space tilled and amended for peppers and tomatoes, and I've got a 3x15 strip set aside for corn this season,.... prolly do tomatoes there next year since corn rips the soil so bad.

I've got 17 strains of peppers alone, and only 4 strains of tomatoes. A friend gave me 5 strains of squash she wants me to grow, but I've got nowhere for em!  I have the room,... just haven't got the clay amended to anything that resembles soil.


----------



## The White Buffalo (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice gardens!

MCPurple-I'm doing a garden of mostly container veggies this year as well too. I'm curious what variety of tomato's you have had good luck with? I think we might be in similar climate? Stupice were the only ones that thrived for me last year but it might have been do to location more than anything. No real mold or fungus problems but just a general failure to thrive. The horribly late spring certainly did not help.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 29, 2011)

well i did some abe lincons and then some cherry tomatoes. they all were pulled a few weeks after planting do to having blight, i planted at the right time but the summer last year was awkward and after i planted it rained for almost to weeks giving me blight. this year i do not know what typed i am doing, prob some abe's, Cherri matoes, and mabye some others i will buy as starts. it was my first year last year doing veggies so i have not had luck with them at all really since the blight, they did grow great though even though it had blight they were about 4 ft tall when pulled. last year was messed up for alot of growers of all typed do to the weird waether, this year im hoping is better.

i see your from the oregon coast. what part?
im from southern oregon her in grants pass. it has a almost perfect climate here for all typed of growing


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 5, 2011)

alright i got some pics of what i got so far.
i got plants that not veggies as well.
pics in order.
1.spider plant, jade,hoya and then running bamboo that i am cloning or at least trying to.
2.Jade plant that i am going to start to make into a Bonsai this summer
3.spider plant
4.Hoya plant. it has been doing bad for awhile now. it does really good and then slowly dies then comes back again. i need to figure this plant out. ANY SUGGESTIONS?
5.running bamboo plant im trying to clone.
6.my strawberries from last 2 years, they have made it all year outside in the winter again. i repotted them this year with new soil.
7.I think it is a baby cedar or red wood but i found it so i uprooted it and planted it and once its roots are established i will start to bonsai it.
8.the holes i will fill in with good dirt for my sun flowers. these are the only plants not going in pots.
9. this is the soil i am using and steer manure,soil conditioner, and reg soil all organic and very cheap and full of organic matter.
10. re-planted strawberries and they are already starting to bloom cuz it seems like we are having a way early spring here in oregon.
11. the small planter box i made was made out of a old bench we were throwing away so i took it apart and made a planter box. its not pretty but it works and it was free to make. 

i have mixed all my soil together to let it cook for a few months. i am going to be adding used coffee grounds, powdered eggshells, and a lil epsom salt today to it.

after i add every thing to the soil i need to test the soils PH and mabye adjust it.

how do you change a large amount of soils ph?


----------



## bajafox (Feb 5, 2011)

very nice man! I wish I had a yard to get a full on garden going on

Good luck!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks Baja, i dont have a huge yard but it works, i have a nice big back yard but id have to cut trees to get enough light.
thanks for stopping in man.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 5, 2011)

That's cool, I just clicked the new posts and saw your thread so I stopped by

I plan to retire from growing mmj when my wife gets pregnant but gardening veggies seems like a really fun alternative


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> That's cool, I just clicked the new posts and saw your thread so I stopped by
> 
> I plan to retire from growing mmj when my wife gets pregnant but gardening veggies seems like a really fun alternative


Retire from growing weed?
im just playing, with a kid in the picture i would think that is great decision, much props to you for putting kids first.

and yes veggies is a great alternative , and house plants as well are cool. ifi see wild plants i like i pick them and plant them or at least try to.
ive learned alot from growing veggies and plan on using what i learned to grow MJ when i can again.


----------



## bajafox (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea, I'm hoping within a year I'll be in a position where I won't need to grow mmj anymore, although I haven't made a single dollar doing it in the 9 months that I have been growing...lol

What would you recommend as a good indoor house plant? I do have a decent patio where I live and was thinking about putting some lawn chairs and maybe a cactus or some kind of plant out there for the summer


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 5, 2011)

well, i have not grown to many house plants and i by no means am any profession Gardner. but so far out of the ones i have i like the hoya the best, it seems hard for me to grow but once i figure it out it will look good. it produces really cool start shaped flowers that produce sugar sap that you can eat. i really like jade plants to. spider plants make good plants for hanging planters. alovera is a good plant to have around, it has good medical benefits and looks cool, and the money plant is another good house plant, those are the ones i have grown before. i will have more eventually. I am pretty sure ferns do good inside as well.

heres a few pics of the hoyas in bloom.

these are not my plants flowers just from google to show you. mine is not doing so well again


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 6, 2011)

It's early for Co, but I'm thinking of starting my peppers and tomatoes for the summer run!  I'd like to have em all in at least quart containers before I harden em off and plug them in the dirt. The corn and squash will have to wait and get sown outdoors since I don't have room under the lights.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 6, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> It's early for Co, but I'm thinking of starting my peppers and tomatoes for the summer run!  I'd like to have em all in at least quart containers before I harden em off and plug them in the dirt. The corn and squash will have to wait and get sown outdoors since I don't have room under the lights.


its a lil early for oregon to but i am getting a small head start.
i am gonna start a few things inside here in a month or so. and some stuff i will just plant straight into dirt when it is time


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 6, 2011)

Anything special?


I'm planning on several strains of chili peppers, 6 plants each so I can harvest enough for a batch of green chili from each, plus I'll have Hawaiian peppers, and bolivian rainbow peppers to add heat. 

Girlfreind gave me some basil seeds, really small leafed bush that's wicked strong, can't for the life of me remember the name tho.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 6, 2011)

no nothing really special, this is only gonna be my second garden i have done on my own.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 9, 2011)

well i went to the grow shop today and got some jiffy root shooter and a tray to start my seeds, i still wont start anything for another month or so though. i also got a free bottle of multi zen nutes worth 25. they are chem but i am going to try this on one plant to see if it does any thing. the owner also gave me some free planters to.

i was also thinking of how i could do something different this year and i came up with planting a few tomatoes in my gutters on the house in front. the get sunlight all day, the gutters have not been cleaned so i figure theri is a bunch of decomposed leaf and stuff that can act as a medium and i might add just a hand full of dirt, and keep the gutter moist.

Peace.


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 10, 2011)

I just tried some "Jump start" seed starter plugs from Hydrofarm. Worked awesome! WAY better than trying seeds in rapid rooter plugs. (not outdoor vegies, but the ideas the same  )


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2011)

well i got a plant givin to me, it is not a veggy or house plant i dont think. i dont know what it is so if any one knows let me know.

also the other 2 pics are my red cedar tree i am going to bonsia, it has grown a lil bit but not much cuz they grow slow. i took a small piece of moss last week and placed it on the dirt to see if the moss would grow to add some features to the tree and in a week it has grown alot


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 20, 2011)

The 3rd and 4th pic I've always know as "Hens & chicks" My mom had em everywhere in her landscaping as almost a ground cover. They propagate by suckers (you could stick the one your holding in your hand right in dirt, it will root and take off  ), but they do flower as well. I don't remember what time of year tho. If I ever get around to landscaping my front yard I'm gonna pick some of them up 


As for my Vegy garden, I just put 72 pepper plants in a germination tray (15 or 16 strains), I'll start 12 tomatoes (4 strains) tonight, the corn, beans, and squash will all get sown directly outside after the last frost.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> The 3rd and 4th pic I've always know as "Hens & chicks" My mom had em everywhere in her landscaping as almost a ground cover. They propagate by suckers (you could stick the one your holding in your hand right in dirt, it will root and take off  ), but they do flower as well. I don't remember what time of year tho. If I ever get around to landscaping my front yard I'm gonna pick some of them up
> 
> 
> As for my Vegy garden, I just put 72 pepper plants in a germination tray (15 or 16 strains), I'll start 12 tomatoes (4 strains) tonight, the corn, beans, and squash will all get sown directly outside after the last frost.


thanks for the info man i have about 5 of those ones i was holding i can plant, i was thinking of making alot of them and selling for cheap and make a tiny profit from nothing.
i see your location is Colorado, what time do you put your plants outside for good?
in oregon i plant around mid may if the weather is not being out of whack

also since your doing corn, sqaush and beans i thought this link might help, i did it last year but with out the sqaush.
here is the link -> http://www.reneesgarden.com/articles/3sisters.html

check it out and let me know what you think of the three sisters planting method


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 20, 2011)

that's pretty cool! I'm gonna have to give that method a try. I've had my house for 3 years, and it's taken this long just to get the CLAY amended to something that could be called soil!  So this will be my first full on garden.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> that's pretty cool! I'm gonna have to give that method a try. I've had my house for 3 years, and it's taken this long just to get the CLAY amended to something that could be called soil!  So this will be my first full on garden.


when do you put your veggies out side for the summer where your at


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm probably gonna get out in late April, maybe May. I've seen snow in July here,.... Like I said this will be my first real garden, Last year I got my 4 square foot garden out in June and it was meager to say the least. We barely pulled any tomatoes before frost set in,.... and frost was LATE last year!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 20, 2011)

i think i am going to put mine out some time in may if the weather is decent at that time, and are freezes start around November some times some times it will freeze in oct.

if you do any type of journal for your veggies let me know man


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 20, 2011)

Typically get snow before Halloween here. I'll probably journal the pepper garden,.... that's a good idea. I got looking at my plot, and there's not enough room for all my plants (if they all germinate) So some of them will be in containers.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 21, 2011)

well i was thinking about my pots today and thought it might just be easier for me to build 2 new raised beds and have them in the same place i had last year, it only cost me 50 bucks for enough lumber,nails,and stakes to make 2 4ft x 10ft beds. im not sure yet though i am so i am just trying to weigh out the pros and cons for each


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2011)

All right, i decided i am doin raised beds again like last year in the same spot as well.
i will be using the soil i used last year plus all the new stuff i bought this year so it will be very good soil. the beds will be 10 ft x 4 ft wide and theri will be 2 of them. i will also do plants in pots to so i can have as much as i can. i am using 2x12x10 cedar boards. i alos got a new thing i am going to try it is making a raised beds with natural wood, see the pic below. i will only do a small one of these though for now.


i got a soil ph meter today as well, and i got my soil tested and it is sitting at 7.4 and my old soil is about 6.8 so if i mix them it will be around 7 witch is perfect, i am still going to be adding guanos and stuff in a few months so i will need to get some lime to buffer it. 

i tossed out my hoya and jade plant cuz they were just continuing to die, my spider plants are doing better though.
also i got into a fight the other day and ended up knocking over all my hens and chick plants and alot broke off so i planted them all in there own 4 inch pot and i will try to sell these for 1.99-2.99. i am keeping the bigger ones to create more babies. they are in a storage container that is acting like a green house cuz it is supposed to snow and rain here soon.


also i got another garden plot that is at a old folks home so i am going to do all theri soils,and beds and planting and what not for them and then i get some of the harvest, so i think i will be doing corn and a few other things at a different place so this year i will have 2 garden plots witch is awesome.
peace.


----------



## Dubious06 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think raised beds are the way to go. I had a 2 X 15' X 20', and lined it with rock. That took some time but I think the hardest part was filling it. It's deceiving how much soil an area like that actually holds. 

I read somewhere that spiderplants are one of the most oxygenating houseplants you can buy. I'm pulling that from the recesses of my brain so take it for what it's worth!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 23, 2011)

Dubious06 said:


> I think raised beds are the way to go. I had a 2 X 15' X 20', and lined it with rock. That took some time but I think the hardest part was filling it. It's deceiving how much soil an area like that actually holds.
> 
> I read somewhere that spiderplants are one of the most oxygenating houseplants you can buy. I'm pulling that from the recesses of my brain so take it for what it's worth!


i love raised beds, i wasn't gonna do them but i decided to. i had 2 last year and my new ones will be in the same spot and will be the same size.
and i they do hold a shit load of dirt.


----------



## Dubious06 (Feb 24, 2011)

That sucks you're a card holder that can't grow! Well veggie gardens are still a ton of fun, and you get some yield. I just picked up some more seeds to add to the garden: heirlooms tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, bell peppers, jalapenos, sweet basil, and artichokes. I've never grown artichokes so I'm kind of excited to try something new. I also have some magnolia tree seeds my sis mailed to me, which I've never tried to grow. Have you ever tried your green thumb with either of these? Best of luck with your grow MC.


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Feb 24, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i love raised beds, i wasn't gonna do them but i decided to. i had 2 last year and my new ones will be in the same spot and will be the same size.
> and i they do hold a shit load of dirt.


The wife wants to do raised beds. I'm not opposed to the idea,... but the cost of the soil alone is gonna SUCK! And hell it only took 3 years to amend the clay here into something that resembles dirt!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 25, 2011)

Dubious06 said:


> That sucks you're a card holder that can't grow! Well veggie gardens are still a ton of fun, and you get some yield. I just picked up some more seeds to add to the garden: heirlooms tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, bell peppers, jalapenos, sweet basil, and artichokes. I've never grown artichokes so I'm kind of excited to try something new. I also have some magnolia tree seeds my sis mailed to me, which I've never tried to grow. Have you ever tried your green thumb with either of these? Best of luck with your grow MC.


 ya it does suck, but if im good ill be growing again in no time.
and no i have never grown either of those so i cant really give info on them, but i love artichokes and now that you mentioned it i might just have to try to grow some this year



Canniwhatsis said:


> The wife wants to do raised beds. I'm not opposed to the idea,... but the cost of the soil alone is gonna SUCK! And hell it only took 3 years to amend the clay here into something that resembles dirt!


ya the cost to do it is whats getting me down about it. it is not alot but to much for a low income guy.
the wood for the beds is gonna come out around 80 dollars including stakes, and nails.
as for dirt well that is kinda cheap around here for good stuff. for 2 yards( the big buckets on a front loader) of 40 percent compost,40 percent top soil and 20 percent humice for 40 bucks and that was enough to fill my 2 raised beds. this year i am using the same soil and adding some new.
black gold also has really cheap good organic soils and amendments. also if you dont want to pay for wood but maybe work just a bit harder. try to do a smaller raised bed like in the one in the pic above i posted of the natural wood bed


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 25, 2011)

klassifyme said:


> the natural wood bed is awesome +rep


thanks man, i am going to make one this year but it wont be a huge one mabye like5-10 gallons of dirt will fit in it.

on another note i just remembered i am going to try to grow a pine apples


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 28, 2011)

well i went to the cali coast yesterday and you drive through the redwoods on the way so we stopped and walked the trails. i wanted to find a 1-12 inch tall baby redwood to take home but i could not find one of that size. i did take a small western bracken fern though, it had more leaf on it but i had to smuggle it back cuz it is illegle so i had to kinda smash it into a coffee cup, i planted it today and had to cut most of the growth off cuz t was broke but i know it will make a come back.

hear it is.
im collecting plants that i can sale for my nursery some day so i dont have to buy all my start up plants. i will already have them all


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 1, 2011)

well i was out doing some things in the garden area and i was shoveling the dirt i used last year, about 6 inches down in one spot i came across white looking mold or fungus. it looks and smells like mycelium or the white mold you find under the forest floor under the wet leafs. i am not sure what it is though, any one know what it might be?
i tries to take a pic but it wouldnt show up on the pic


----------



## gogrow (Mar 2, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> well i was out doing some things in the garden area and i was shoveling the dirt i used last year, about 6 inches down in one spot i came across white looking mold or fungus. it looks and smells like mycelium or the white mold you find under the forest floor under the wet leafs. i am not sure what it is though, any one know what it might be?
> i tries to take a pic but it wouldnt show up on the pic


you're most likely right.... sounds like some mycelium. You could remove it, but I dont think it would do any harm to your garden... though I could easily be wrong there.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 2, 2011)

gogrow said:


> you're most likely right.... sounds like some mycelium. You could remove it, but I dont think it would do any harm to your garden... though I could easily be wrong there.


ya i am pretty sure it is mycelium. when the temps rise i am going to let all the dirt get bone dry before i used cuz if it is a bad mild or fungus then the heat and dryness will kill it. i think it should be ok though.

also i am not using cedar for the raised beds i am using doug fir cuz it is cheaper and i used it last year and liked it alot


----------



## bajafox (Mar 2, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> well i went to the cali coast yesterday and you drive through the redwoods on the way so we stopped and walked the trails. i wanted to find a 1-12 inch tall baby redwood to take home but i could not find one of that size. i did take a small western bracken fern though, it had more leaf on it but i had to smuggle it back cuz it is illegle so i had to kinda smash it into a coffee cup, i planted it today and had to cut most of the growth off cuz t was broke but i know it will make a come back.
> 
> hear it is.
> im collecting plants that i can sale for my nursery some day so i dont have to buy all my start up plants. i will already have them all


That's so cool man. I'm planning to stop growing meds mid next year but I think I'm still going to have a crazy itch to grow something while I take a break from growing weed. I'm as excited for your veg and fruit harvests as I would be for pot, lol


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 2, 2011)

bajafox said:


> That's so cool man. I'm planning to stop growing meds mid next year but I think I'm still going to have a crazy itch to grow something while I take a break from growing weed. I'm as excited for your veg and fruit harvests as I would be for pot, lol


i am excited to spring cant seem to come fast enough for me. i just got a decent sized green house today so i can start early and mabye sell starts to people. my plan is to be running a nursery/landscaping/indoor/outdoor grow shop. kind of a all around place. i am starting from nothing and trying to live out my dream. the green house i have would work great indoors to all you would have to do is cover it with black and white poly film and walla indoor grow room for less then half price of a tent


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

i got some more stuff today, i got 11 lb box of purivein seabird shit, it is 10-10-2. i also got myco, i was gonna get the great white shark but then saw oregonisms brand and got them cuz i live in oregon and they are based out of oregon so might as well keep it local.
i was gonna get some worm castings but it is just mainly N. i still might get some though. also the pic of the new plant is a amaryllis flower.
i have already sold some plants so i am making a profit from nothing so far.

also while i was their i showed them the fungas in my soil and they were amazed, i asked them if it was good or bad and they said very good, it was a very well formed colony of good fungas, i told them it smelt like and looked like mycelium and they said that is almost exactly what it is and it is very good for the dirt. i was also telling them i was trying to start my own nursery and the owner asked if i had some small cedar trees and i said ya and he wanted to buy it to make a bonsai. i get all my plants for free so it is all profit and i sell at a lower price then all the lant stores here cuz i pay nothing for my plants. they also had a bunch of non MJ plants down there that they grow and i asked them if i could have a few cuttings and they said yes and that i could use theri shop to propagate them and i can use theri lights and what not all for free witch is very cool in my eyes. so when i get another cedar i am going down theri to just give it to them for being cool with me. i might trade them some plants for some of their plants to.
here is some pics of the stuff i got so far, and a pic of the green house, it is not setup yet cuz it is still raining right now but i might just say fuck it and put it up while its rainingView attachment 1473074View attachment 1473075View attachment 1473077View attachment 1473078


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 3, 2011)

i am also gonna do some cross breeding th9is year with the big sunflower and then i will cross them with the smaller colorful ones so i can get medium sized flower heads with different colors instead of 12 inch colored sunflowers. the seeds wont be done till end of summer though, i am also keeping seeds from my harvest at the end so i dont have to buy them ever again and i know that the seed will be organic, and then i can sell those to for cheaper then other places.

i am trying to make what i love to do into a job that i can make enough money to live on. its a long shot but i am determined on my dream. i am starting from scratch and making my way up the ladder.

wish me luck on my dreams


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 4, 2011)

all right the green house is up and has a few plants it it, it has my hen N chicks, my spider plant, a Chicago peace hybrid tea rose i just planted it, i have my red cedar, the fern, and the amaryllis that is not doing so good, i bought it for half price cuz 2 leafs were bent and drooping down, i think it was not getting enough light before i got it so the leafs grew weak and are not to heavy to support its self it should rebound though.

also i was shoveling around in my dirt from last year that i am going to use and every shovel load i take their is about 10-20 fat worms in the dirt, so i don't think i will need any more ferts cuz the soil should be full of worm poo.

i am going to need to found out a way to keep it cooler in their though when i am gone cuz it was 50 outside at 9 am and 80 inside the green house, i know thats not to hot but once it warms up outside it will get hire.

also i have noticed that alot of gnats are in their already to so i need a fly strip, they are only their though cuz every thing is still very soggy and once the ground drys it will be fine.

i also might hang my 200 watt cfl in theirView attachment 1475311View attachment 1475312View attachment 1475313 at night to make them veg faster and to help it stay warm at night


----------



## akgrown (Mar 4, 2011)

Mcpurple great thread. The place we just moved into has a huge yard and I got a great plot dug out. Its about 12' X 25' with raised soil beds. Before I started it was nothing but a patch of dead grass covered in old dead sticks ad such. I raked it all down, found tons of pillbugs, centipedes, spiders, and earth worms, i was stoked to see I was finally living somewhere with fertile soil it was just really unkempt. So I was going to go rent a tiller but couldn't so all I had was my hand tiller. I tilled every inch of it by hand, built the beds with a garden hoe, weeded and seeded it all by hand. I have been doing this all the last 3 days and have the blisters to prove it. I still need to build a perimeter fence to keep the dogs out, and I am going to sink it about 12" into the ground to keep out the field mice and gophers. So here is what I planted
3 tomato varities, 1 pear, 1 oxheart and one cherry
2 Jalapenos, 3 Bells, 1 Anaheim
I planted 4 Artichokes with cilantro in between the big spaces. 
The next row is a mix of radish and walla wallas. 
Next row is loaded with Zuchini
Broccoli and Canteloupes.
A full Row of Mixed Salad Greens 
I also planted some rosemary, strawberries, black berres, rasberries and some thyme. I hope they do ok, I planted them pretty much to the specifications. I will post pics tomorrow hopefully. I tell you what no matter how good the garden does I am damn proud I got off my ass and did it. 


This is my first real vegitable/fruit garden so I hope I do well.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 4, 2011)

hey man sounds liek it will be a nice garden and i wish you the best of luck, this is my second real garden. you got a good variety of plants going, i am also gonna try artichokes this year. how did you start yours? seed or a clone?

and dam tilling it all by hand had to be a pain in the ass, i rented one last year for 25 a day and i only needed it a few hours. i am looking to buy a cheap small used one this year if i can find one, if not it will all be done with rakes, and shovels. i would just get the smallest mantis brand new but it was 300 so i said fuck that. i might just rent again but i would like to own one.

sounds like you putt plant in the ground already, im in oregon so it is still kinda early to plant stuff in the ground, i think i will start all my veggies in late march or early april that would give me 4-8 weeks to veg them inside the house and the green house.

i still have to build my beds but that is easy and i wont do that till around april so the wood does not get soaked for months and start to form bad molds. i too also have to make a small fence to keep my dogs out but that is easy and cheap, i just use a roll of 2 foot high plastic stuff, i forget the name but the pic is below, it is like 5 bucks for 25 feet and u can use natural wood as stakes. my dogs can jump it but they know better not to i let them in from time to time though to check it out cuz they get all excited.

also that sucks about the field mice and gophers, i dont have that problem here thank god. they make a steel mesh for under neath the raised beds to keep gophers from coming up in your garden, i will post a pic of it as well.
the mesh in the pic is probably more expensive cuz it is made specific for the reason of gophers, but you can buy like a 25 ft roll of chicken wire or something to lay under neath the dirt, and roots can still grow through

i do not know all the veggies i am going to do but it will be alot of stuff hope fully, i dont have near enough room for how much i want to do but i gotta work with what i got.

one thing you should check in your garden soil is the ph, but if you have plants in it already and they are doing fine then it should be fine.

if you have any questions i will try to help to m best of knowledge, i dont give info if i know nothing about what i am saying, so i wont ever give bad info, cuz if i dont know i wont say or type it.

ill be looking forward to the pics.

do you have a thread for your garden?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 4, 2011)

akgrown said:


> not yet I will probably put 1 together tomorrw.


let me know when and if you do man, ill follow all the way through, i wish i was where your at right now so i can hurry up and get started, i am real anxious about it and i still got awhile to go


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 5, 2011)

ok i went out and bought a 55 gal barrel to catch rainwater till the irrigation gets turn on. i bought it for 20 and a manual pump for 10, i thought the pump would work better then it does but it will do.
i will post what i got tommarow. im sure know one cares about my rain barrel but i like documentation of my grows and how i do things for future references. i am also going to see a guy about a rototiller for 50 bucks, it is gas and runs, i think it is an older model and is made by
power equipment Inertia dynamics Corp. ive never heard of them and i tried to finds a pic on google of it but could not find anything. he says it is like a mantis.

any one have any info on these types of tillers?


----------



## bajafox (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow that green house looks great!! Is that prefabbed or did you custom build it?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 5, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Wow that green house looks great!! Is that prefabbed or did you custom build it?


it came prefab. i just had to put the pieces together. only 99.99 to.
it would make a real nice indoor tent if covers in black and white panda film.
it is perfect for a vert grow,


----------



## bajafox (Mar 5, 2011)

I may have missed it but what are the dimensions? It looks great for $100


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2011)

Good looking gardening in here. 

I just ordered my veggy seeds for this Spring's garden.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I may have missed it but what are the dimensions? It looks great for $100


it is 74- 3/4 tall. so about 6foot 1 inch.
it is 49-1/4 wide. a lil more ten 4 feet
and then it is also 6 feet deep.
if no shelfs were in theri ti would e much more roomy but i use the shelfs.
and for 100 bucks i dont think i could have built one better, cuz that is what i was gonna do



420God said:


> Good looking gardening in here.
> 
> I just ordered my veggy seeds for this Spring's garden.


thanks man, im using alot of the seeds i harvested from plants last year that way i know they are organic and used to the soil i grow in and what not, i also have to buy a few seeds, but they are very cheap locally here for good organic seeds.

thanks for stopping in Guys


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2011)

i just checked my rain barrel and it rain about 5 hours last night and not real hard, but i woke up and checked it and it is almost all the way full, it filled up much faster then i thought, so thats good for me.

im going to look at a few tillers today to buy, no big ones, just about the size of a mantis


----------



## bajafox (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks great, definitely worth the $100


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2011)

I went for a hike today at Shan creek up in the woods. it was a great hike and very nice scenery. it just rain last night so it was kinda flowing fast but it was ok.
my plan was to grab some wild plants form the woods that i know others sell for like 15-20 bucks a tree depending on size.
i was gonna grab another type of fern but i forgot to, so i picked up 3 smaller trees.
i got a pine tree,a cedar, and one that i cant tell if its a pine or cedar yet cuz it is still very small. i sprinkled on some oregonism on all the roots to make a nice fungi colony. i need to get a tree identification book so i know for sure what the ones i dont know are.

these pics are just some i took out in the woods.
enjoy


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 6, 2011)

I alos went out and got my tiller, it is a old one but it runs like a champ and will work perfect for what i needed it for( a soil mixer) i payed 40 witch is very hard to find a running tiller for 40 bucks.

also here is the pics of the small trees i got today, i have some one who wants to buy my western red cedar so he can make a bonsai, i am just waiting to make sure it is comfy in its new home.

i also re planted some gladiola bulbs from last year cuz they were in a spot that got destroyed by slugs, they started to bloom a few weeks ago cuz we had spring weather for a week and then it got cold so it fucked up alot of plants. i am going to chop the growth off of them cuz it is un healthy looking and they should not be above ground yet any way.

i also need to re enforce my shelfs cuz they dont hold to much weight, i need to set up a small exhaust fan in the GH cuz it gets pretty humid in theri, and also when it is 60 outside it is almost 85 inside the GH so when temps rise it will be an issue,but it should be fine for the next 2 months.

i also got a few people lined up to buy veggies when the time comes, so i am now taking orders to know how much more extra i am going to need and what types of plants the want that way i dont over or under stock on any plants.

It seems to me living out my dream is off to a good start.

here is some pics


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 7, 2011)

today i went and got a few things, i got some copper tape for slugs again, some plant markers, i was gonna buy a hoya but the lady gave me a cut for free cuz i told her my dreams and ambitions to run my own nursery some day so she hooked me up for free, i hope they root though.

i also got a bunch of new seeds, i got lemon cucumber seeds, cucumber, cantaloupe, carrot, beefsteak tomatoes, zucchini, Dark green zucchini squash, and then my seeds from last year are, onion, radishes from seed i harvested last year, sugar snap peas, watermelons, lettuce mix seeds, abe Lincoln tomatoes, jalapeño, early sun glow corn, California wonder bell peppers, pole beans.

i have alot of veggies and not alot of room but i will make it work, and i am selling alot of starts hopefully.

i also went to the hydro shop to sell my bonsai cedar to one of the workers and ended up giving it to them cuz they let me take a bunch of cuts from theri plants, so i got 3 jebus cactus starts i dont think i spelled it right. i got 2 octopus cactus, and also a few corral jade plants already rooted, and then theri is a unknown cacti he gave me that i should get 3-4 plants off of it.

i have to let some of the cacti cuts sit out in the air to let them heal theri cuts before i plant so pics will come when they are all in the dirt.

peace guys


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 8, 2011)

i went out and bought some cactus soil, perlite and black gold seedling mix.

i planted the coral jades cuz they already had roots and also the unknown ones i planted cuz they to had roots.

i put my hoya and one carol jade in the new jiffy/advanced nutrients cut plugs to see if they root.

the coral jade is the one that looks like coral.

also the pic of the cacti not in the dirt are the octopus cacti and the jebus cacti. they will get planted in the next few days.

i am getting a small solar power fan for my exhaust to make it less humid in theri, it is cheap free to use and is just the right size i needed -> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390280142701#ht_873wt_932

i also sprayed every thing with neem oil to prevent any bugs and and type of unwanted fungi cuz it is much easier to prevent then to eradicate.

i also put a nice dish of beer inside of the GH for the slugs, i noticed some in theri and thought why not kill them before they breed.

i will be starting veggies very soon i hope.

oh and also i might do the rasied beds out of cinder blocks now, they are a lil more to buy but they will last much much longer.

any way and advice or criticism is welcome


----------



## The White Buffalo (Mar 9, 2011)

I've used cinder blocks for raised beds before and they work great. You can plant in the blocks too and they.make it easy to stake things up! I was thinking of going with wood boarded raised beds this year but now you got me thinking about some blocks. 

I like your plans!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 9, 2011)

bajafox said:


> It's coming along great IMO!


 thanks man, i dont know if i will be selling a whole shit tom of starts but some i will sell, my only prob is start up cash right now i have lots of seeds just not enough dirt, or enough room in the green house for tons of plants, i can still get a decent amount though i am sure.
thanks for tuning in



The White Buffalo said:


> I've used cinder blocks for raised beds before and they work great. You can plant in the blocks too and they.make it easy to stake things up! I was thinking of going with wood boarded raised beds this year but now you got me thinking about some blocks.
> 
> I like your plans!


ya that was my idea with the blocks, i can plant flowers that deter pests in side of the holes


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 9, 2011)

id go with blocks to man, it was gonna cost me double the amount of cash for new blocks, so it was gonna be about 140 for 2 beds but they will last for ever, i just got a steal though on block, 75 cents a block, they are used but in good condition so i only have to pay about 60 for a long lasting beds, or whatever else i need some blocks for


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 9, 2011)

i went out and got some cinder blocks, they were used but in great condition still and at 75 cent a piece i had to take it. it was hard to get cuz they were in the middle of a small swamp, i went to gt about 100 of them and only got 50 cuz he had no where near as much as he said, so i got about half of the beds made, i might just go buy new blocks soon to finish it if i cant get any more used ones soon.

they are not all level as can be but i dont mind that as long as it holds in dirt and grows plants then im ok. i used my small tiller today for a min and man for a small tiller that thing is a beast it pulls me along with it.

any way here is how they look so far


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 11, 2011)

Canniwhatsis said:


> Great,.... now my wife is buggin me for cinder blocks! Lookin good so far!


sorry man, they cost a bit more but not if you find a good deal on used ones, plus they will last so much longer.
i got most of mine of craigslist.
thanks for stopping in man.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 11, 2011)

oh ya i just got my pineapples today so tommarow i will have pics of them and how i am going to get them to grow.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 12, 2011)

Coming along real nice mcpurple

I could only wish I had that kind of space to grow. As soon as I semi-retire from growing my meds I plan to start a garden of veggies or fruits myself


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 12, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Coming along real nice mcpurple
> 
> I could only wish I had that kind of space to grow. As soon as I semi-retire from growing my meds I plan to start a garden of veggies or fruits myself


right on man, being out in the garden is very relaxing for me and helps me forget about stressful things cuz im around what i love to do.
plus it is fun and im am still learning alot about plants,soils,nutes,organics and what not so it is kinda getting me prepped for when i can grow ganja again. and if you dont have room to do a big garden or beds, maybe just get some 3-5 gallon pots or buckets and plant some stuff


----------



## Dubious06 (Mar 14, 2011)

You said it man, gardening is very relaxing-- and cheaper than therapy! Good luck with the pineapple MC, and happy growing.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2011)

1st 2 pic are of the pineapples i am going to root, one i will try to root ina small bubble cloner i made out of a old butter container, just the perfect size for the pineapple and my small air stone.http://www.rickswoodshopcreations.com/Pineapple/pineapple.htm <- that is the link i am using to grow my pineapple. the other one i will just place in a cup of water. one of them already had about quarter inch roots going on witch will increase my success rate, that is the one going into the bubble cloner. the pineapples are del monte extra sweets.

the next pic is of the potatoes i am going to plant, they already got huge shoots and still growing so they will need planted soon. im not sure what type they are but theri is 2 types i am planting and i liked to eat them both so it should be good. this is my first time with tatoes.

4th pic is just a pic of my simple bubble cloner.

the next 3 are of the jiffy/advanced nutrients starter plugs and they claim no root hormone is needed to root plants so i put all my hoyas in theri (3) and all my cacti are in theri trying to root, they are all healthy looking so i am liking them so far except they are hard to get to absorb water at the begging, i had to use hot water the first time. i think i will only use these for cuts and not seeds, i dont know yet.

i also turned my old grow closet into my veggie starter with a 200 watt cfl in theri it should be fine. i am goinf to start a bunch of stuff today so i will update again once planted.
i have never really grown to many veggies from seed and this year all of them are gonna be from seed, so i am not sure if i need to germ them first then place in dirt or just place them in the dirt.
so any info on that helps.

the last pic is of my amaryllis flower, it was going great and then bam it started to yellow out on the oldest leafs, when it dried and needed water i gave it a small feed and i did not do any thing, it is getting more yellow by the days go by, the new growth is nice and green but the old is just yellow, i was thinking maybe that is what this plane does.

i also moved all my cacti in side for now cuz it is a bit cold outside in the GH cuz i have no heater in theri yet.
i seem to just kill house plants some how, i dont do much for them i just let them sit in the sun or light and water them when needed. i follow the feeding guides for them and still they die. i got to get house plant growing down soon.

peaceView attachment 1495498View attachment 1495500View attachment 1495501View attachment 1495502View attachment 1495503View attachment 1495507View attachment 1495505View attachment 1495504


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking great! I'm starting to get things ready for my garden this Spring and learning there's quite a bit more to gardening than I thought.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you know that you can cut the potatoes into chucks and as long as each chunk had any eye(taproot) it will grow a completely new plant. so u can make 4-5 new plants from each potato


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 15, 2011)

Cant wait to see em finished purp, ill post pics of mine ill be doing all organic this year too!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2011)

420God said:


> Looking great! I'm starting to get things ready for my garden this Spring and learning there's quite a bit more to gardening than I thought.


ya their does seem to be alot, but it is just so fun and enjoyable.



RyanTheRhino said:


> Did you know that you can cut the potatoes into chucks and as long as each chunk had any eye(taproot) it will grow a completely new plant. so u can make 4-5 new plants from each potato


 ya i had the idea that i could do that, i was planning on cutting them up into smaller pieces just to ensure that the potato does not rot, ill probably put 3-5 in each container i do them in. in all i will only have 2 potatoes planters but they should produce a decent amount for me.
thanks fr the info and stopping by man.



BOOGS said:


> Cant wait to see em finished purp, ill post pics of mine ill be doing all organic this year too!


i cant even wait till spring so i can plant every thing in the ground. let alone getting the finished. i should start getting veggies from may all the way into october and maybe September.

thanks for stopping by, i will be looking forward to the pics


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ..........( i have no cash for this garden it is all being done with no cash).......


lol just couldnt help yourself huh? Its ok I have the same problem 

So is this an open thread mcpurp? Would def share pics once I get up and running,
looks great so far


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 16, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> lol just couldnt help yourself huh? Its ok I have the same problem
> 
> So is this an open thread mcpurp? Would def share pics once I get up and running,
> looks great so far


ya i got a hold of some cash so i went ahead and spent it on garden shit to help me out some. i dont really have much else to spend extra cash on besides garden stuff or video games but i like to be outside doing something productive .

and ya i guess this thread is pretty open kinda like all my threads, if it gets off topic im still cool with it as long as theri is no drama or haters for no reason then its all good. so go ahead and post away man when you get the time, i will be looking forward to it.
thanks for stopping by man and all the likes


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah no one likes a hater, no need for drama. 

I'll be building the beds today, so off to the depot for some lumber... Man you would lol so hard if you could see the size of my car  somehow Im gonna fill it with 4 maybe 5 - 2x12s and a 4x4!

also love the natural wood bed! looks so cool! along with the cinder block bed too!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 16, 2011)

sounds like it is gonna be a tight fit. i had some one pick up soe old 2x12x12 4 of them then they also got 2x12x4 4 of them and they fit it into a 2 door hatch back kia or something it was such a small car. they had the wood up front near thier face and then about 5 feet of wood sticking out the back hatch. it was funny shit.
and ya the natural wood idea i found online and it is very cool. i still want to make a small one but i am all out of dirt and dont have to much extra cash ATM for more, so it might be put on hold. or i might build it and then fill it when i get money. i dont know yet.

hope all the wood fits in your vehicle.
what type of wood will you be using?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2011)

I got the cheap pine. and yes it all fit to my surprise! I couldn't afford the pressure treated for the 2x12 but the 4x4 that will hold everything together is pressure treated.

Time to spend a few hrs in this beautiful weather! Hope its as nice in your parts!


whodat


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

These are the babys. Tall ones are beans and the rest are a mix of 3 kinds of tomatoes some water mellon, cantaloupe, basil, cucumber, corn, dill,.... cant remember the rest lol 


crumpled up and threw some dead debris at the bottom


about half a bag of mulch


a bag of compost

These are left over tea bags I used for my indoor plants, I ripped maybe 10-13 of them open and emptied in. They are full of bat and bird guano worm castings and sea weed. I doubt much of the seaweed made it seeing that its soluble. Next I tossed about 2 tsp of great white in, topped it all off with spent soil also from indoor mixed with fresh castings. Lastly I drenched it with about 3 gallons of the guano kelp tea. 




The 16"'x6' bed is for the beans, I'll build a screen for them. 


the pile of spent soil I have to work with  


So I'll have 1- 3'x3'x12" bed (shown @ top) and 2-4'x3'x12" beds along with the 16"x6'x12" bed.
Its on my neighbors property so this is the area I have to work with, he wanted the 3x8 area split into 2 pieces (not sure why lol crazy old man) so thats why the next 2 beds will be 3x4, soo I'll try and use this separation of soil and amend it to fit separate plants needs


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn I pretty much forgot about my veggie garden this year... I still have strawberries from last year covering the back planter, but I need to figure out what I am gonna grow. 

Mc P and Whodat lookin good so far.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 17, 2011)

I was wondering if you were gonna grow veggies again this year BC

Both gardens look great so far, can't wait to be able to start my own


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I got the cheap pine. and yes it all fit to my surprise! I couldn't afford the pressure treated for the 2x12 but the 4x4 that will hold everything together is pressure treated.
> 
> Time to spend a few hrs in this beautiful weather! Hope its as nice in your parts!
> 
> ...


glad it all fit man, nothing is worse them making more trips then needed.
and out weather sucks ATM, it is very bipolar it doesnt know if it wants to snow,rain,be windy, be sunny or what it kinda changes every half hour



whodatnation said:


> These are the babys. Tall ones are beans and the rest are a mix of 3 kinds of tomatoes some water mellon, cantaloupe, basil, cucumber, corn, dill,.... cant remember the rest lol
> View attachment 1498625View attachment 1498626
> 
> crumpled up and threw some dead debris at the bottom
> ...


 looks great man.
i like how you are putting in the used tea bags, even reg used teabags are goo for soil, the worms eat it.
i noticed you have the jiffy seed starter soil. how does that work out? ive been using black golds seed starting soil and it is great, it is just like FFLW but way cheaper and you get more for the price.
another good amendment that is free man is powder egg shells and used coffee grounds. the worms love to feed on them plus the help put nutes in to the soil. i also always put worms i find in my garden soil cuz they will make tunnels under neath and create alot more breathable space for roots not to mention they will be shitting the whole time in the soil making it even better. i can go out in my garden now and take a shovel load of dirt and their will be about 10-15 huge worms in it. so i am guessing theri is at least a few hundred worms in them.
you garden looks to be coming along great man, keep up the great veggie and ganja growing
i will have a small update later today.
oh ya i am gonna post a link for you , it is called three sisters planting, i dont know if i showed you already but it is a great way to grow corn,squash and pole beans



billcollector99 said:


> Damn I pretty much forgot about my veggie garden this year... I still have strawberries from last year covering the back planter, but I need to figure out what I am gonna grow.
> 
> Mc P and Whodat lookin good so far.


haha grow any thing and every thing you can man. i always leave my strawberries out for the winter they die off a bit cuz the freezes but they come back with much more vigor in spring.
thanks for stopping by man


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

ok i have had the pine apple in the water for 2 days now. one is in a cup of water and the other is in a small bubble cloner. i soaked them in hormex before i did so and i think it really helped they already have white root tips, im liking this new hormone i found.

i also did a tray of 72 cel pack yesterday.
i put in 6 of each veggie for now.
here is my line up so far.

zucchini
Dark green zucchini squash (mixed breed)
cali wonder bell peppers
beef steak tomatoes
abe lincon tomatoes
walla walla sweet onions
water melons
cantaloupe
straight 8 cucumbers
lemon cucumbers.
a lettuce sample pack that has 4 types of lettuce i nit.

i put more then 3 seeds in each one to ensure at least one came up. and with all the melon type plants i planted them in 2's cuz thats how they are supposed to be planted so when placed in the dirt outside they can pollinate each other.
so i should have sprouts soon.
my radishes and carrots i will just start directly in the ground when the weather warms. along with the pole beans and sugar snap peas.

the hormex was cheap and it seems to be working great.
the pics are just of the pineapples new homes, the hormex and the black gold seed mix i use. i took a pic of this cuz it is great dirt for very cheap. you get just as much as in a big bag of FFLW for less then half price and to me BG soil is better. i also added a hand full of mushroom compost into the seed mix as well as a few teaspoons of myco oregonisms to get them started off right.
i need a heat seed mat cuz it is kinda cold in the veggie room at night.


and whodat this link is for you if i have not showed you already

http://images.parkseed01.com/parksgardens/pem000505/sistapem000505he.html:bigjoint::bigjoint:


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 17, 2011)

if you dont mind ill join in! already tilled my area that i grew in last year, just need to form my rows and get my seeds started. ill get some pics this weekend but ive already got bell pepper seeds, jalepeno seeds, corn seeds, and some other pepper that i cant think of the name right now. ill also be getting some tomatoes and possibly some strawberrys. last year we had some anaheim chilis, bell peppers, tomatoes, and some corn that didnt quite grow since it was planted late. any suggestions for some other veggies? i dont eat any but my family does and it saves some money so the more the merrier. i would say the area was 12X6 last year and has nearly doubled this year! got some steer manure tilled in with some amends as well.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

ya man i dont mind come on in.
sounds like your off to a good start as well.
sounds like you got alot of veggies how about maybe some fruits?
cantoluope is really good, watermelons.
also lemon cucumbers are really good to eat plain or in salads, radishes are good and easy, maybe some carrots.
maybe pole beans, any type of bean, potatoes. artichokes are reall good but seem to be hard to fins for me.
theri are so many things you could grow man.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 17, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ya man i dont mind come on in.
> sounds like your off to a good start as well.
> sounds like you got alot of veggies how about maybe some fruits?
> cantoluope is really good, watermelons.
> ...


ya i may have to try some cantoluope and some watermelon this year. like you, last year was my first year doing my own garden and i had so many tomatoes it was rediculous. i need a bit of variety this year so ill look into some of the stuff you mentioned MC. potatoes would be good but ive heard they are a bitch to get rid of if you dont get every single one out of the ground. my grandpa grew some sweet peas which have beautiful flowers and produce some good peas which i may also look into.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

Its a good ol veggie party in here lol

LG your plot sounds awesome! I gotta get some strawberries! some other types of berries sounds good too 

I got my beds built but gonna research some stuff tonight and fill tomorrow.

Mcpurp Im looking foreword to seeing that pineapple grow


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> ya i may have to try some cantoluope and some watermelon this year. like you, last year was my first year doing my own garden and i had so many tomatoes it was rediculous. i need a bit of variety this year so ill look into some of the stuff you mentioned MC. potatoes would be good but ive heard they are a bitch to get rid of if you dont get every single one out of the ground. my grandpa grew some sweet peas which have beautiful flowers and produce some good peas which i may also look into.


 i will be doing my potatoes in pots or my home made natural raised bed. thank you for the heads up on that though it may have saved me in the future.



whodatnation said:


> Its a good ol veggie party in here lol
> 
> LG your plot sounds awesome! I gotta get some strawberries! some other types of berries sounds good too
> 
> ...


indeed it is a veggie party and a good one to.
i want some more berries to, i bought a blueberry last year but it died cuz i did not know it was an acid lover and i was giving it water at a ph of 7 when it should have been about 5.5 so it dies, but i do want another one, i also want grapes, raspberries, and i am trying to get some cash to buy either a pear tree,apple tree, peach tree,cherry tree or plum tree, i cant decide yet but i think i am leaning towards the peaches or cherries. they are also guarantee to produce fruit in the 1st year or they give you your money back and you get a free tree.

what type of research you be doing?
and ya i cant wait for them to root. from what i read you can leave them as a house plant and they wont produce or get huge but they look cool and give the house a smell of pine apple. or you can put them outside in summer to grow and bring inside to continue growing in a big pot and it said in 4-6 years it may produce fruit it is a long time but may be worth it, i just wanted to grow stuff that no one else is. i am also gonna try a banana tree, i sprouted a seed when i was in rehab but could not take it home so i am gonna try that to.
i want to grow every thing man it is crazy, if i see plants in the woods that i like i take them home.

whodat i was wondering if maybe you guys in your parts of the usa had any cool types of plants that dont grow here in oregon and maybe get me some seeds of a few varieties and i could do the same in return if that makes sense. 
let me know, it be cool to grow something that isnt meant to be grown in this state


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

Good info on the berries, thats the kind of research im doing lol. I want to group plants that like similar soil conditions...
MMMM plum tree sounds good, there's quite a few growing in my area that I can pick off of though so I'll look into some other fruit bearing tree... Maybe a hop plant, eureka! lol. Unfortunately I dont live in New Orleans right now, I live in Denver so I can grow MMJ. Their are all kinds of crazy plants that grow down there! Do a quick google search on it, youl find some interesting stuff I think. Instead of buying a plum tree I may be able to take a cut and send it to you lol. As for the area Im in now Im not sure what the interesting things are that grow in colorado, I'll search some and see... Gotta love google.
Thats fking lame that they wouldn't let you keep your banana plant  haters!
These are new orleans japanese plums. They are delicious! Id eat 50 a day when they're in season  You need this lol


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Good info on the berries, thats the kind of research im doing lol. I want to group plants that like similar soil conditions...
> MMMM plum tree sounds good, there's quite a few growing in my area that I can pick off of though so I'll look into some other fruit bearing tree... Maybe a hop plant, eureka! lol. Unfortunately I dont live in New Orleans right now, I live in Denver so I can grow MMJ. Their are all kinds of crazy plants that grow down there! Do a quick google search on it, youl find some interesting stuff I think. Instead of buying a plum tree I may be able to take a cut and send it to you lol. As for the area Im in now Im not sure what the interesting things are that grow in colorado, I'll search some and see... Gotta love google.
> 
> These are new orleans japanese plums. They are delicious! Id eat 50 a day when they're in season  You need this lol
> ...


a hop plant would be awesome, i just learned that hops are related to canibus. thats cool your in CO. being medical is way more relaxing on the mind then worrying about other shit happening.
and hey a cut would be awesome, they take some time when that small to start producing fruit but if you can and want i will for sure take it man. i am also still most likely buying one just cuz it will produce fruit the first year, they are already about 7 feet tall.
\and i thin you posted a pic or a link but i cant see it for some odd reason, i will look up those cherries though for sure.
and ya the rehab wanted to keep it for them selfs but i will start one as soon as i go buy a nanner from the store.
hey man if you ever go to the dispensaries will you look to see if they have shishkaberry seeds, ive been looking all over for them and if you find them i will send the cash down for you to purchase them.
let me know.

i guess the pic opened up in my response


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah I notice the pic was f'd so I fixed it. I'll keep and eye out for your shishkaberry seed bro, and I want a cut of pineapple lol just jokes but it sounds funny to be saying this about non related mj. Yeah hops are like a cousin of cannabis  its plumb crazy I tell ya! My two favorite mind altering substances, beer and cannabis, are soo closely related  now I know hops isn't beer but still... 

Yeah being state legal is awesome but the N.O. is home.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 17, 2011)

cherry trees are beautiful when they bloom besides just some good fruit. makes your yard something worth looking at. i like the guarantee on the fruit and the free tree and money back if it doesnt! would love to see how a bananna tree would do in your area since they are mainly tropical plants.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah I notice the pic was f'd so I fixed it. I'll keep and eye out for your shishkaberry seed bro, and I want a cut of pineapple lol just jokes but it sounds funny to be saying this about non related mj. Yeah hops are like a cousin of cannabis  its plumb crazy I tell ya! My two favorite mind altering substances, beer and cannabis, are soo closely related  now I know hops isn't beer but still...
> 
> Yeah being state legal is awesome but the N.O. is home.


thanks man that would be cool if they had it down theri.
and hey if i can clone the plant its self then i would. it is easy to do though just get a pineapple from the store twist the top off and place it in a cloner of some sort till roots show.
and ya both my favorite mind altering substances to shrooms are right up theri as well though, i havent fried in so long that now im talking about it i might get some soon.

they need to make a cannabeer made with cannabis in it as well if not already made.



littlegrower2004 said:


> cherry trees are beautiful when they bloom besides just some good fruit. makes your yard something worth looking at. i like the guarantee on the fruit and the free tree and money back if it doesnt! would love to see how a bananna tree would do in your area since they are mainly tropical plants.


ya i really like the guarantee as well, plus the they are only 25 dollars so its not to much.
i dont think the banana will really fruit all that well but i think once mature i could get some small ones off of it, same with the pine apple they are a tropic plant as well, but if i keep them outside in summer and bring indoors under light in winter i might be able to do it. i just want to do it cuz no one else is and maybe even sell some, people are always into new things and trying it out


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Good info on the berries, thats the kind of research im doing lol. I want to group plants that like similar soil conditions...
> MMMM plum tree sounds good, there's quite a few growing in my area that I can pick off of though so I'll look into some other fruit bearing tree... Maybe a hop plant, eureka! lol. Unfortunately I dont live in New Orleans right now, I live in Denver so I can grow MMJ. Their are all kinds of crazy plants that grow down there! Do a quick google search on it, youl find some interesting stuff I think. Instead of buying a plum tree I may be able to take a cut and send it to you lol. As for the area Im in now Im not sure what the interesting things are that grow in colorado, I'll search some and see... Gotta love google.
> Thats fking lame that they wouldn't let you keep your banana plant  haters!
> These are new orleans japanese plums. They are delicious! Id eat 50 a day when they're in season  You need this lol


Bananas abundant down here, plus every type of fruit vegetable you could think of. Your Japanese Plum tree looks a lot like our Loquat tree out here







I dont know if you guys watch Man vs Food but I want to grow this pepper from one of the episodes called the ghost pepper or bhut jolokia i think. Some insanely hot pepper, but i think it would be fun to grow it. Also what would cause a Jalapeno pepper plant to grow fruit that is not spicy? Last season mine tasted like sweet peppers!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

Bill
Loquat Japanese Plum same thing 
I used to sell them as a kid 
Maybe letting your peppers mature for too long will cause more sugars to be present and making it less spicy? What color were they?.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Bananas abundant down here, plus every type of fruit vegetable you could think of. Your Japanese Plum tree looks a lot like our Loquat tree out here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the pepper plant could have got pollinated form another type of plan is the only thing i can think of.
and i think i saw that episode, i watched a show once dont know the name but when he ate the peppers he had to sign a waver not to sue the restruant if he died or got injured, and htey had paramedics on the scene crazy shit


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

its kinda like if you grow cantaloupe close to cucumbers or lemon cucumber or even water melon, it is possible for them to cross pollinate and the seeds will be a mix of the 2.

theri was one guy on here who claims he crossed a cayenne plant with strawberry plant and he grew them out, he said he had pics but never showed them so i think he was lying but it can be done


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Oh the possibilities!


oh so many of them to, i tried to pollinate my cantoluope with the cucumbers but did not keep the seeds so i dont know if it worked out this year i will though.

i am also cross breeding the big tall sunflowers used to produce the spitting seeds with the smaller color full ones that get to about 1-2 feet tall i am hopeing the seeds will grow into medium sized color full plants


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

That all sounds a little weird to me. I think only certain families can cross pollinate. I was wondering if it was something in my soil.

I love eating those loquats whodat, reminds me of spending time at my grandma's when i was a kid, eating bowls of them.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> That all sounds a little weird to me. I think only certain families can cross pollinate. I was wondering if it was something in my soil.
> 
> I love eating those loquats whodat, reminds me of spending time at my grandma's when i was a kid, eating bowls of them.


yes weird indeed but what isn't weird now a days?
with some plants yes only the same type of family can be cross bred but other dont have to be.
did you have anything else growing near by.

i just thought in my mind just now that it would be great to cross hops with MJ and then use it to make some home brews


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

So I just read that Peppers need to be stressed in order to have heat to them, ie underwatering.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> yes weird indeed but what isn't weird now a days?
> with some plants yes only the same type of family can be cross bred but other dont have to be.
> did you have anything else growing near by.
> 
> i just thought in my mind just now that it would be great to cross hops with MJ and then use it to make some home brews


Corn, strawberries, green onions, carrots, and tomatos.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> So I just read that Peppers need to be stressed in order to have heat to them, ie underwatering.


i did not know this so thanks for the info, i must have stressed the fuck out of my Cayenne last year cuz they were hotter then shit, come to think of it it was the hottest cayennes i ever had, and i still got about 50 of them left from last year not to mention a whole bottle of crushed Cayenne for mixing into food


billcollector99 said:


> Corn, strawberries, green onions, carrots, and tomatos.


it could have been maybe the tomatoes but i am not sure so dont listen to me.
it may very well just be the soil mabye


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Ay bro, I wasnt really questioning you, I just think that is crazy  Hell that MJ hops mash-up sounds like a good one


i didnt take it as you questioning me so its all good man, and if you did it would still be ok, im always up for constructive conversations.
and yes it is crazy. maybe when i can grow again i will try the hops thing and see if it will work, or maybe some one else can try before then.

off subject but yesterday i was reading that they are cloning the giant Sequoya trees in cali to plant them across the world to keep them around and it did something for the environment but i cant remember.
since your in cali do you know anything about this?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 17, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i didnt take it as you questioning me so its all good man, and if you did it would still be ok, im always up for constructive conversations.
> and yes it is crazy. maybe when i can grow again i will try the hops thing and see if it will work, or maybe some one else can try before then.
> 
> off subject but yesterday i was reading that they are cloning the giant Sequoya trees in cali to plant them across the world to keep them around and it did something for the environment but i cant remember.
> since your in cali do you know anything about this?


I havent heard anything about it, you are closer to the sequoia's than i am, lol. 

I almost moved to Coos Bay, but ended up not working out. 

I cannot wait for this warm weather to kick in gear!!!!!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 18, 2011)

I read (or saw on tv) about them trying to clone those tree's and planting them everywhere. The goal is to eventually have them even in your backyard reason being so many were chopped that it fucked up the eco system and it may not be able to sustain itself in the future or something like that. I would love to put one of those in my backyard but in a few hundred years it'd probably take up the whole thing


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 18, 2011)

bajafox said:


> I read (or saw on tv) about them trying to clone those tree's and planting them everywhere. The goal is to eventually have them even in your backyard reason being so many were chopped that it fucked up the eco system and it may not be able to sustain itself in the future or something like that. I would love to put one of those in my backyard but in a few hundred years it'd probably take up the whole thing


me to i would love to have one.
every time i go to the coast i stop in the redwoods and try to find a baby redwood to take home but none of them are smaller then 1 foot and i want a smaller one. i might just have to take a bigger one next time but they are harder to sneak out and into the car. it is illegal to take plants from theri.

i saw a pic of theri cloned sequoia and it was just a tiny thing maybe and inch tall.
glad they are doing it though those trees are fucking cool, ive never seen in real life bu i will some day.
ill have to plan a trip here soon now that spring and sumer is on its way


----------



## bajafox (Mar 18, 2011)

When I was younger my parents took us to visit some family up in Fresno and they took us up to Yosemite Park. It was right after it snowed and we saw tons of them, we even saw one that was knocked over and the trunk alone must have been 10 feet high, we tried climbing it 

I'd like to make a trip back there some day, I'm sure I'd appreciate it more now than I did when I was a kid


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

i went to the hydro shop yesterday and bought a few things, i go to 1 hydro shop cuz they always have lower prices on pots and other shit and i know the guys down theri so if theri prices are higher then some where else i just have to tell them and they either match it and some time make it cheaper. they also give me a employee discount now for some reason, i think that happens after 2 years of being a loyal customer .
but ya i got another 72 cell tray, a water tray, more 4 inch pots, and a heat mat for the seedlings. i have alot of sprouts already but i will take pics when they are all up and looking good. 
i also finally found some artichoke seeds, so i will be planting more stuff today.
i also have half of my bubble cloner sitting on the heat mat cuz the water temp was 70 and i heard 80 is idea. is that right any body?
the pine apple are not looking so great but do have root tips or bumps, and the guide said they will not look so good before they root and to not give up on them, and that it could take up to 6 weeks to root mine should root within the next 2 weeks though. i already have a person who would like to buy one if they work out.
the pic of the green plant is a sponge plant that i found growing in my front yard, i see this stuff all the time at nurseries for sale for like 5 bucks for a 4 in pot full of them, i dont know they name but i think i will pick some and plant them, and i will need to find out what they are for sure.

oh and also at the hydro shop they have all kinds of plants on display under theri lights and different hydro setups, i asked for a few cuts and they said ya sure then they went to the ez cloner on display and pulled out a rooted philodendron so i was happy, they had alot of others i could have taking but i was in a rush so i can go back and get a few more varieties here soon. i got to say i am not a fan of grow stores, but this one is not like all the other ones that are all about selling the most expensive shit.
also a pic of the small veg area, i need to get a reflector so i can hang the light horizontal cuz alot of light is being wasted the way it is hanging. i might just have to make one with what i got laying around cuz im not paying money for a bat wing for veggies.

i am hoping i will get some veggie orders soon but i have not been able to post on CL for 3 days now for some reason, i do have 1 buyer but only for a small amount of product, after i plant to day i am going to have over 150 plants or more so i need to get some buyers, i might have to go to the farmers market on saturdays and try theri but every one theri is big time sellers and look professional i dont have cash for a stand or nothing so i would kinda feel outta place but hey i got to make a start some where maybe i will meet new grower theri to.

the pic of the skull looking wood is a tree stump that was washed up on the oregon coast so i took a pic cuz i thought it was very cool


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

well just looked at the pine apples and the one in the cup of water i had to toss. i noticed it had mold growing on one of the leafs, so i pealed it off and the next one behind it had it. if ti was just 2 leafs it would have been fine but it seemed to go through all the leafs behind the 1st one, so better safe then sorry. maybe i will just stick to the bubble cloner for them, i will get another pineapple soon to try again, the other one though is still doing good.

also i was down at the river wit my dog and saw some very nice beaver cut sticks, so i picked them up and i am going to sand them and make them a lil nicer looking and then try to sell as cheap walking sticks.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

your definetely making good use of your time there! looks like those beavers did a good job on those branches. i went out and got a few pics of the area i have to work with this year.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

ya they kinda did most the work for me witch is nice. i have alot of extra time cuz my job doesnt start till the 29th and their is not much to do around my parts unless you got alot of cash really. i dont hang out with to many people any more either cuz they all seem to wanna be in some sort of drama and getting into trouble and i am not into that.

your plot is looking good, what is the darker spots of dirt? and are you leaving that square patch of grass theri?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ya they kinda did most the work for me witch is nice. i have alot of extra time cuz my job doesnt start till the 29th and their is not much to do around my parts unless you got alot of cash really. i dont hang out with to many people any more either cuz they all seem to wanna be in some sort of drama and getting into trouble and i am not into that.
> 
> your plot is looking good, what is the darker spots of dirt? and are you leaving that square patch of grass theri?


its either amends or steer manure or both haha. i will be leaving the patch, just trim it down, so i can have a place to properly tend the garden from and not be stomping all over my rows and the dirt. still have a bit to do and to figure where i want to do each group of plants but for now its looking pretty good. last year i had created mounds for the plants and had a basin that flowed all around them to pool with water which ill most likely be doing again.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> its either amends or steer manure or both haha. i will be leaving the patch, just trim it down, so i can have a place to properly tend the garden from and not be stomping all over my rows and the dirt. still have a bit to do and to figure where i want to do each group of plants but for now its looking pretty good. last year i had created mounds for the plants and had a basin that flowed all around them to pool with water which ill most likely be doing again.


right on on like hte mound idea, i it reminds me of how my dad does gardens he plants them in rows but has the rows kinda mounded up and then he just lays the hose in the center lane and they all eventually fill up and soak in. pretty simple, i like to hand water all mine though with a nozzle that aireates the water a bit before being put in the dirt


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> right on on like hte mound idea, i it reminds me of how my dad does gardens he plants them in rows but has the rows kinda mounded up and then he just lays the hose in the center lane and they all eventually fill up and soak in. pretty simple, i like to hand water all mine though with a nozzle that aireates the water a bit before being put in the dirt


your dad and i do the exact same thing! im fairly lazy and just enjoy being able to turn the hose one for a little and come back and turn it off with out having to bend over too much or such. not sure how well it will do this year since i made it bigger, the area around the patch is all new, ill have to wait and see how well the water will be able to equally spread and not all flow to one end. had the rows in the third picture above last year but never planted in them so ill have to try and put those to good use this year, just need something lower to the ground to not block the sunlight as the sun moves over in the west for the afternoon.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking sweet lg  I'll be up and runnign as soon as Im sure the freezes are over...


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

another good idea for a easy water technique is to use a landscapers hose. it allows water to travel to the end and it leaks out slowly through ot the hose watering every thing, just lay this in the isle and turn it on, or just make one by poking small hole in a reg hose. just an idea

i forgot the pic


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Looking sweet lg  I'll be up and runnign as soon as Im sure the freezes are over...


are last frost is usaly in late april early may. its always good to have them started before they go outside. im trying to get all mine to at least a foot tall before planted, and still having about 6 weeks to plant im sure ill be good.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> another good idea for a easy water technique is to use a landscapers hose. it allows water to travel to the end and it leaks out slowly through ot the hose watering every thing, just lay this in the isle and turn it on, or just make one by poking small hole in a reg hose. just an idea
> 
> i forgot the pic


ive never seen one of those or thought of doing that! might be worth looking further into, thanks there mc!



whodatnation said:


> Looking sweet lg  I'll be up and runnign as soon as Im sure the freezes are over...


you got some room in that shop of yours to start some veggies up before they go out, i just know it haha! i think colorado and oregon have some colder temps then warm and sunny southern california so i think i may be able to sneak a few out before you guys.



mcpurple said:


> are last frost is usaly in late april early may. its always good to have them started before they go outside. im trying to get all mine to at least a foot tall before planted, and still having about 6 weeks to plant im sure ill be good.


how susceptible to frost are veggies? last year i put mine out in like june i want to say so i never thought about it, but this year i have a much earlier start and was looking to put some plants out this week. also toss some of my seeds out as well.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

some plants are more tolerant then others, my cold crop plants will be going into the ground sooner then my warm crop plants.
and ya since your in southern cali im sure you could plant very soon, ive seen some people already put some outside.
does it ever freeze in socal? you should beable to put yours out much earlier then june though. we plant in may most the time.
the saying around here is april showers bring may flowers


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> some plants are more tolerant then others, my cold crop plants will be going into the ground sooner then my warm crop plants.
> and ya since your in southern cali im sure you could plant very soon, ive seen some people already put some outside.
> does it ever freeze in socal? you should beable to put yours out much earlier then june though. we plant in may most the time.
> the saying around here is april showers bring may flowers


ya we have some frost but only about 15 days of the winter i would say. i just had a late start with cleaning out the yard and putting the idea of a garden into my head so thats why it was in june. i wanted to do lettuce but i have heard its more of a winter crop so i may be discouraged from that. i think a trip to a local nursery will be needed to talk with them and see what would be a couple more good things to plant. also remembered the other chili pack i got was serranos for some spice!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 20, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> ya we have some frost but only about 15 days of the winter i would say. i just had a late start with cleaning out the yard and putting the idea of a garden into my head so thats why it was in june. i wanted to do lettuce but i have heard its more of a winter crop so i may be discouraged from that. i think a trip to a local nursery will be needed to talk with them and see what would be a couple more good things to plant. also remembered the other chili pack i got was serranos for some spice!


ya lettuce does not do great in the heat it grows but it can wilt pretty bad and taste bitter, going to a nursery and asking them some questions should really help you, thats also what i do. i would think if you did lettuce right now it will be fine, it cant be to hot down theri yet.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ya lettuce does not do great in the heat it grows but it can wilt pretty bad and taste bitter, going to a nursery and asking them some questions should really help you, thats also what i do. i would think if you did lettuce right now it will be fine, it cant be to hot down theri yet.


well currently were being drenched by a decent storm but the week prior to this, it was fairly warm and getting up to low 80s. around june we will be real warm so depending on how long lettuce takes and how hot it can withstand then i might be able to do it.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah LG you should be able to get out much sooner than Purp and I.

Im not a huge fan of lettuce because from what I understand it has pretty much 0 nutritional value, Im gonna grow some spinach instead  not hating at all  just sayin, I know how some things can get lost in translation on the net. 

Ive used those soaker hoses before purp, I like em but they seem to not do so well if buried for long periods of time....

 bros


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 20, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Yeah LG you should be able to get out much sooner than Purp and I.
> 
> Im not a huge fan of lettuce because from what I understand it has pretty much 0 nutritional value, Im gonna grow some spinach instead  not hating at all  just sayin, I know how some things can get lost in translation on the net.
> 
> ...


ya i dont even eat the stuff from my garden but my family and friends enjoy the benefits. i just really enjoy the hobby of gardening for a productive use of my time. IM A CARNIVORE! that part about the hose makes me wonder if it would also start to get clogged if it runs hard water as well. but if the pressure is strong it may not be affected.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 20, 2011)

Didn't I just see you over @ the 600? sheesh you get around LG  

The holes are big enough for hard water I think, sometimes they even squirt out the sides and you have to burry it a little  personally I like them. 

btw thanks for the bump brosif


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 21, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> well currently were being drenched by a decent storm but the week prior to this, it was fairly warm and getting up to low 80s. around june we will be real warm so depending on how long lettuce takes and how hot it can withstand then i might be able to do it.


it gets very hot here in june to. they dont take long to grow. last year i planted mine in early may, i harvested three times before i cut them out cuz the heat, it was prob around end of june early july when pulled out, the last batch was a bit more bitter.



whodatnation said:


> Yeah LG you should be able to get out much sooner than Purp and I.
> 
> Im not a huge fan of lettuce because from what I understand it has pretty much 0 nutritional value, Im gonna grow some spinach instead  not hating at all  just sayin, I know how some things can get lost in translation on the net.
> 
> ...


ya lettuce is mainly just water in it but i like lettuce, and if radishes, and other good stuff is added it make a great salad, plus it is the satisfaction of knowing that know pesticides were used on it. i was thinking about growing some cabbage cuz i love that shit with brisket but i think it is getting a bit late, i see people harvesting them right now.
and as for the hose ya i can see it getting clogged if buried, the way we put them in though is we would only bury the bottom half so has is going right into the ground and the other have is getting placed on top of the dirt and what not.
and i dont see you hating on any one so im sure you wont ever hate on me.
congrats on winning the contest man, i figured after i saw your pics that yo would win.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 22, 2011)

well im on my way to creating a good salad here MC! i picked up some more goodies today for the garden and got around to tilling in my final two bags of amends and re-flattened the area out. also got to mowing all the crap around the area and the center working area. 

heres the list of stuff to grow:
Roma tomatoes- super sweet 100 tomatoes- better boy tomatoes(2 of each, 6 in total)
Radishes
Lettuce
Watermelons
Cantaloupe
Snow Peas
Cerrano chilis- Jalepeno peppers- Cayenne peppers (2)- Bell Peppers
Corn
Strawberries - Sequia and Cuinalt (2 of each)

i think that covers it! any advice for planting lengths or how some of them grow from your experience will be great!

edit- forgot to add the pics!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 22, 2011)

looking good LG. the garden plot is looking nice. looks like you guys had a nice day down theri, we had warmer weather and sunny sky's all day untill now. but it was nice while it lasted.

as for any advice for planting them well, i would just read the back of the packages, they usually have plating info and harvesting info. 
i can let you know that i plant melons in groups of 2, this way when planted on theri mounds they will pollinate each other faster and better cuz they are right next to each other.

i do groups of 2's with water melon, cantaloupe, cucumbers, and lemon cucumbers, they seem to grow great in pairs of 2's.

and also bell pepper plants and the cayennes will most likely need support by sticks or cages, i didnt think they would need it last year but the cayenne got to about 5 ft and was heavy as shit so i had to put a cage on some and use bamboo on the others to help support them.

are all you plants staying outdoors now?
i got alot of sprouts and really good, strong root systems on them all, none of my peppers have came up yet but im sure they will soon, every thing else is already sprouted and some of it is ready for bigger pots already. ill update tomorrow


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 22, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> looking good LG. the garden plot is looking nice. looks like you guys had a nice day down theri, we had warmer weather and sunny sky's all day untill now. but it was nice while it lasted.
> 
> as for any advice for planting them well, i would just read the back of the packages, they usually have plating info and harvesting info.
> i can let you know that i plant melons in groups of 2, this way when planted on theri mounds they will pollinate each other faster and better cuz they are right next to each other.
> ...


thanks for the info there MC! i was most curious about the melons and you pointed me in the right direction. everything i have is from home depot(the plants above i mean) so i havent had anything inside. we have some warm weather next week so im just going to plant the seeds and see how they do from there. most the stuff in seed form i can also get from the nursery already started so if they dont sprout its not a big loss. im pretty sure the corn will do fine just unsure for the others as last year we had the chilis come already planted like the tomatoes. i also found out like you last year that those peppers and such need stakes for support, i came out to find a few on the floor a couple times. will be prepared for that this year. ill be putting up a kind of tomatoe fencing on the coral fence you can see in the picture that the tomatoes will be vined threw along with the peas. heres a pic of how i plan to do it with the labels in place.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2011)

im sure your seeds will sprout, i had radishes sprouting all year outside in the winter cuz i let them get seeded last year and they all dropped. i was sketchy about growing from seed this year cuz i always bought mine but my worries are over i made it out harder then it should have ben in my head. i was gonna update today, but i decided i will update when i transplant them, half of the plants are ready for a new home and the others still got soil to fill out and what not


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

ill b waiting for that update to see how theyre all looking! i went ahead and made my rows yesterday afternoon so now i just need to sow my seeds this weekend then possibly plant the stuff i bought as well.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

Shit I got some catching up to do lol seriously tho  
Got my beds built and filled, just waiting now....
I'll share pics tonight  I still need to make the screen for the beans but that'll take 10min to do.

Quick question, do you think its a big deal that my seedlingd are in my flower room and on 12/12? I have the extra space for now thats why they're in there.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 23, 2011)

the seedlings should be fine under 12 hours of light.
any extra room in the veg chamber?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2011)

wow quick response, no room atm but prob will have room once they are ready to go out tho hahha


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

ya i agree with MC, sprouts just need atleast like 8 hours to begin there growth stage. more light is always better but isnt crucial.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I cant upload pics now but I'll give your thread five stars


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok i did only 17 transplants today, they all went into 4 inch square pots, i transplanted,6 of the lemon cucumbers, 6 straight 8 cucumbers, and 6 squash x zuhcini. the rest will have to wait till i get more pots, it is only the melons and the other big seed plants that need new homes. the tomatoes,onions, lettuce,peppers can all stay in those smaller ones for at least another week or more. my peppers have still not came up but i am sure they will every thing else has.
the new trey i planted seeds in on the 21st are already sprouting, it seems cucumbers and the melons come up faster then anything else, i had some start to pop through the dirt in the first 24 hours.
my pineapple has a tiny root forming, the foliage is really starting to die though and the cloner had a bunch of slime in it so i cleaned it with water and bleach and then soaked the pineapple in hormex again.
the jiffy/advanced nutrients cubes are not working at all like they said they were so i will never buy these again cuz it is not worth the price, i will just stick with dirt or bubble cloning. i dont know how they work for seeds though.

the pic of roots is a squash i had to separate, i found the simple lest way of getting them apart with no root tare was to take the plants and soak them in water and shake lighty till the dirt is all washed off, it works great and not a root was torn or hurt.

heres some pics, not much to look at but hey they are getting theri. i will pick up more pots soon they are only 10 cents each and i need about 100 or more so thats about only 10 bucks or some shit like that, im glad i could find cheap pots


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking real good, sorry to hear the nutrient cubes didn't work out. Awesome the pineapple has roots!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 24, 2011)

420God said:


> Looking real good, sorry to hear the nutrient cubes didn't work out. Awesome the pineapple has roots!


ya im kinda burnt about the cubes but its what ever, i could still use them for seeds i guess, they are also realy hard to get to absorb water, i had to soak them in a cup and hold them down under the water to even soak some up, it sounds odd but they almost seem water proof.
thanks for stopping in man


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ya im kinda burnt about the cubes but its what ever, i could still use them for seeds i guess, they are also realy hard to get to absorb water, i had to soak them in a cup and hold them down under the water to even soak some up, it sounds odd but they almost seem water proof.
> thanks for stopping in man


 I have to pick up some seed starters this weekend, I think I finally figured out the layout for my garden.

I got dumped on with 14 inches of snow yesterday so it'll be a little while before I make any real progress on it.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 24, 2011)

420God said:


> I have to pick up some seed starters this weekend, I think I finally figured out the layout for my garden.
> 
> I got dumped on with 14 inches of snow yesterday so it'll be a little while before I make any real progress on it.


dam 14 inches od snow, thats crazy. im glad im not some where that it snows this time of year.
the best seed starters i have used is just a 72 cell tray and just black golds seed.cut mix with a few handfulls of mushroom compost and they seem to love it and pop up fast.


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> dam 14 inches od snow, thats crazy. im glad im not some where that it snows this time of year.
> the best seed starters i have used is just a 72 cell tray and just black golds seed.cut mix with a few handfulls of mushroom compost and they seem to love it and pop up fast.


 Cool, that's what I'll probably pick up then. And yeah it was a really weird storm, lightning and thunder mixed with snow. Really unseasonal too.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 24, 2011)

looking good MC! well on your way with more to come!


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 24, 2011)

420God said:


> Cool, that's what I'll probably pick up then. And yeah it was a really weird storm, lightning and thunder mixed with snow. Really unseasonal too.


the whole line of black gold soils, and composts are great and cheap.
and the storm kinda sounds cool, i really like ot be in storms for some reason, probably cuz we dont have them much here


----------



## Canniwhatsis (Mar 24, 2011)

420God said:


> Cool, that's what I'll probably pick up then. And yeah it was a really weird storm, lightning and thunder mixed with snow. Really unseasonal too.


ThunderSnows,.... One of my favorite oddity's about Colorado!!!! 

And Gropple, (little snow balls falling like rain) I've seen Gropple balls almost 1/2" in diameter! 

We are privileged enough to live in one of the few spots that has EVERY kind of precipitation. Verga, rain, sleet, hail, gropple, and snow.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

heres where im at... I gotta go back and read some posts.



hey mc purp Iv xplanted from party cups with soil to my hydro by soaking the dirt away and it worked great, not a root was harmed 

Boy I miss my new orleans down pores! "Big ol' fat rain"


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 24, 2011)

whodat- how much sun does that area recieve? enjoying the way those above ground planters are looking!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

It gets Maybe 12hrs direct sunlight then the rest is shady... I may be off with that but those pics were taken at the end of the day


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> It gets Maybe 12hrs direct sunlight then the rest is shady... I may be off with that but those pics were taken at the end of the day


nice sounds like it should have plenty of good light. i was just thrown off from the pics as it looked like those fences would be blocking a nice amount of the avaliable light.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> heres where im at... I gotta go back and read some posts.
> 
> View attachment 1512545View attachment 1512546View attachment 1512547
> 
> ...


they are looking really nice man, glad my tech. helped some one.
are gonna be doing MJ outdoors at all?




whodatnation said:


> It gets Maybe 12hrs direct sunlight then the rest is shady... I may be off with that but those pics were taken at the end of the day


12 hours is good man, my spot gets about 9-10 in mid summer at most and it grows uncontrollably. i wish i had more light but i cant cut any trees cuz we rent, plus it is a huge branch that i need removed


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 25, 2011)

I wish I could do outdoor, the spot the veggies are in are on my neighbors property and right next to an electric meter so thats a no go... Iv started some small plants outside as a youngin but have never done a full cycle outside but I want to soooooo bad! Its the way mother nature intended and I need to grow outdoors soon before I completely loos it ahaha


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I wish I could do outdoor, the spot the veggies are in are on my neighbors property and right next to an electric meter so thats a no go... Iv started some small plants outside as a youngin but have never done a full cycle outside but I want to soooooo bad! Its the way mother nature intended and I need to grow outdoors soon before I completely loos it ahaha


 it will happen some day man, i am thinking of doing a small guirilla grow this year just for fun with some autos maybe, i wont have much time this year to do it so they wont be te best lookers but like i said its just for fun and so i can grow some pot, its been like a year and a half since i grew a plant


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 25, 2011)

well i took 3 cuts off a rose bush at a friends house.
i soaked them all in hormex for 1 minute and then put 1 in the bubble cloner,1 in the jiffy/AN cube and one in the black gold seed/cut mix.
2 of them are already wilted to shit and one is looking really perky still, the one doing the best is in the seed/cut mix i use i am using these to see what roots them the best and i will use that tech every time after, i still want to mess with the bubble cloner though, i am not checking its ph at all or anything like that just putting the cuts in it to see what happins. im sure if i dialed in teh cloner it would work better. the pine apple has 2 half inch roots or what appears to be roots but the plant its self is in pretty bad shape but the guide said this would happin


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 26, 2011)

i got a few things at the hydro shop today and got a new spider plant for free.

it is already mature and making babies.
my plant inventory increases by the day

and all plants besides the seedlings got hit with neem oil today a a preventer, i dont have bugs besides ants


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2011)

I think ants hate cinnamon... put it in a spray and apply where needed...

EDIT: looks like you just pour the powder where they are colonizing... Safe for pets and people and all that


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 26, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I think ants hate cinnamon... put it in a spray and apply where needed...
> 
> EDIT: looks like you just pour the powder where they are colonizing... Safe for pets and people and all that


i did the Cinnamon last time i grew in the closet it helps a bit but didnt keep them away, i think they like it cus it is warm in theri i got some terro ant killer gel it is borax and sugar and the ants eat it and take the poison back to the colony and die and then others eat the dead and get poisoned as well, they are diminishing but they are just annoying to have crawling on you when you check the plants.
i look all over my house and followed theri trail about 2 blocks down the road in the grass of an old folks home. so i could t really do any thing about them last year, i couldn't believe they travels that far just to get to my house, this was last year as well so they could have moved if they do move colonies


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 26, 2011)

jesus 2 blocks!!!  thats funny as hell. I can just picture some high dude following ants down the street


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 26, 2011)

ya i guess that wold be funny to see, people probably thought i was tweaking and following and imaginary line or some shit.
i hate the lil fuckers.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 27, 2011)

well this year i am going to either buy 1800 ladybugs for the garden or a mantis egg sack that has 300-400 babies in it. i dont think i can get both cuz the lady said the mantis will eat the lady bugs but only when they are in a certain stage of life and she didn't know what stage. i really want both so i need to find out what stage the mantis's eat the lady bugs. if i cant have both i think i will get the mantis only cuz they can eat more and i have never had them in the garden yet


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> well this year i am going to either buy 1800 ladybugs for the garden or a mantis egg sack that has 300-400 babies in it. i dont think i can get both cuz the lady said the mantis will eat the lady bugs but only when they are in a certain stage of life and she didn't know what stage. i really want both so i need to find out what stage the mantis's eat the lady bugs. if i cant have both i think i will get the mantis only cuz they can eat more and i have never had them in the garden yet


wont they leave the garden if its outsite?

i got to planting everything, seeds and the plants. heres how it looks where i planted the actual plants.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> wont they leave the garden if its outsite?
> 
> i got to planting everything, seeds and the plants. heres how it looks where i planted the actual plants.


Looking good lg 

If you spray the lady bugs with sugar water before you release them it will keep their wings closed for a few days or until they get rained on, by then hopefully they have colonised in the area.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 27, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> wont they leave the garden if its outsite?
> 
> i got to planting everything, seeds and the plants. heres how it looks where i planted the actual plants.


no.
we have a colony of lady bugs that come every year for the aphids on this one bugs we have, they lay eggs and the larva form and a few weeks later ladybugs, they come every year but dont seem to fin my garden so i place them theri on purpose, if theri is constant food supply they will come back the next year. ive already seen lady bugs showing up here but not in huge numbers like i want.
as for the mantis the lady i was talking to said just like the ladies that if the food supply is enough for them they will nest theri over the winter and come back again or something like that, we have lots of bugs in our yard.
so pretty much as long as their is food, they will stay.

your garden is looking good to man, i was thinking of putting out my cold crop starts here soon, we are supposed to have nicer weather for awhile here soon, highs are supposed to reach 70.

and whodat that is a great idea, if they try to leave the garden i will spray the next batch. i wont be adding these though till a few weeks after the plants are in the ground, this way they will have a place to hide from predators


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Looking good lg
> 
> If you spray the lady bugs with sugar water before you release them it will keep their wings closed for a few days or until they get rained on, by then hopefully they have colonised in the area.


thanks! good to know if i ever want to use them, though last year i didnt have much for buds except some spiders! some fucking nasty ones too ahah!



mcpurple said:


> no.
> we have a colony of lady bugs that come every year for the aphids on this one bugs we have, they lay eggs and the larva form and a few weeks later ladybugs, they come every year but dont seem to fin my garden so i place them theri on purpose, if theri is constant food supply they will come back the next year. ive already seen lady bugs showing up here but not in huge numbers like i want.
> as for the mantis the lady i was talking to said just like the ladies that if the food supply is enough for them they will nest theri over the winter and come back again or something like that, we have lots of bugs in our yard.
> so pretty much as long as their is food, they will stay.
> ...


nice MC, i didnt know that created colonies as ive only seen them mainly solo. i completely understand about the food, haha as ill always flock to the place where im being fed! hope which ever one you decide works out for you. thanks for the compliment on the garden, it should be blowing up here in the next month or so. some hot weather is in the forecast and im pretty sure we got the majority of our last winter storms in for the year. still got a good month before i pop some of my seeds of MJ that i made in the ground! just a couple small ones.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 27, 2011)

well i picked up a bunch of used 4 inch pots for 5 cents a piece. all they needed was a bleach water wash and they were new again.
i transplanted around 30 plants today i was gonna do more but i need more trays first, so here soon every thing will be in the 4 inch pots, and i will have more room in the grow room, it is a bit crowded ATM but its all good.

heres a few pics of whats going on. every thing is healthy as can be. all plants will get a shower of neem again here in a few days.
im also going to be putting my cold crop plants out very soon.

just noticed the fish tank in thier, ill just leave it up.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 27, 2011)

i thought i put up pics of the raised beds finished.
so here they are.
i still need more dirt to fill them up all the way plus fill in some of the wholes in the blocks so i can plant in theri as well


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

looks sweet mc purp. Ater telling one of my friends about using cinder blocks for beds he sent my a pic a few days later of a big one in his back yard  I need to ask where he got them from.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 27, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> wont they leave the garden if its outsite?
> 
> i got to planting everything, seeds and the plants. heres how it looks where i planted the actual plants.


i forgot to ask but did you steal my cat?
j/k man. i dont really like cats much but when i was around 14 i had a cat that looked just like yours but a bit bigger. it was the only cat i ever owned. his name was Mohamed, and man this was one hell of a cat, when we would drink jack and Pepsi he would walk up and start drinking it so we just let him drink it if he wanted it, he also ate weed, loved to be in the circle when the pipe was around and burning, and he even liked shrooms.



whodatnation said:


> looks sweet mc purp. Ater telling one of my friends about using cinder blocks for beds he sent my a pic a few days later of a big one in his back yard  I need to ask where he got them from.


ya i like them already a bit heavier but they last so much longer.
i would look around your city and put up a CL add looking for used block in good condition. used blocks are alot cheaper. but if you got the money then why not just buy new ones i guess


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

I dont really need them, I am just curious.
Your cat sounds like it had a pretty thugin life style  Drinkin and smokin like crazy... even tripping! lol. I loved those days but it was getting me nowhere...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

haha MC it must be mohamed reincarnated! his name is buddy holly and is a pretty bitchin cat. i think you would dig him!

Whodat- this RIU is getting you nowhere when you spend hours on each day haha go to sleep and get some work in! jk buddy!


----------



## d6520 (Mar 27, 2011)

gardens look great... but where da weed at


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 28, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha MC it must be mohamed reincarnated! his name is buddy holly and is a pretty bitchin cat. i think you would dig him!
> 
> Whodat- this RIU is getting you nowhere when you spend hours on each day haha go to sleep and get some work in! jk buddy!


 hahaha I know its getting out of control. I work hard bro, bout to build the hydro for my veg girls 


d6520 said:


> gardens look great... but where da weed at


Title = "2011 veggies" this is a veggie garden. This site is full of "dat weed at" sheesh. 

I'll delete this post if you want purp, dont want to cause drama.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 28, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I dont really need them, I am just curious.
> Your cat sounds like it had a pretty thugin life style  Drinkin and smokin like crazy... even tripping! lol. I loved those days but it was getting me nowhere...


ya he was a cool cat and i never forced him to do any of it.
i am also no longer like that, cuz like you said it got me no where in life, except jail,hospitals, and a very large debt to pay.
i am only 20 but i started out my life very young ive been through more then most people have been through in theri whole lifes.

I am glad i learned and saw every thing i was doing was wrong.

and na man you post doesn't need deleted, it really doesnt take even common sense to realize this was a veggie thread in the gardening section. i guess we also garden weed to. but the title says it all.

thanks for stoppin by d6520


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2011)

All my yins are doing nicely in my flower room, getting indirect light.
Corn needs to be transplanted, as well as the beans! I started way too early I think lol. Looked online and the say the last spring freeze is usually the beginning of may... doh! Got a little ahead of myself haha.
Corn

Water mellon, basil, dill, and a tomato. 

Cucumber getting hugged by some corn.
 
cantaloupe, spinach, Bell pepper.

Tomatoes!

and my beans starting to tangle with a ganj plant and going for my scrog! I couldn't help but laugh while I was untangling them from one of my plants


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 29, 2011)

looking great with a good germination rate it looks like. a few days out with a frost definetely will not harm them too much so dont be worried about sticking them out mid april if you can. you can always throw a thin blanket over them or buy some of the covering in large gardens.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2011)

I might just throw them outside soon and start new seeds just incase...... idk yet....


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> All my yins are doing nicely in my flower room, getting indirect light.
> Corn needs to be transplanted, as well as the beans! I started way too early I think lol. Looked online and the say the last spring freeze is usually the beginning of may... doh! Got a little ahead of myself haha.
> Corn
> View attachment 1522773
> ...


looking really good whodat. your last frost date is almost the same as as here, are average last frost is on may 15.
grren beans and peas, i also usally just directly sow into the garden with out starting indoors, looks like you should have enough beans this year though since yours will be big before they even get outside.

i to think i strated a lil bit early, i was at fred myer yester day and they got all theri veggies shipped in. tomatoes,peppers and every thing else, they all looked like shit though, all bent over from the winds and rain cuz they keep them outside


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

update with pics coming soon today.
i am going to spray every thing with neem. i have no bugs but it is a preventer. i will also be spraying on top of the soil with it cuz i found a few pots with fuzz mold so i will kill that quick. this whole week is supposed to be 60-70 in the day and 40's at night so all plants are in the green house untill it gets cloudy and cold again. all house plants are indoors in a window sill.

also i went into my green house after work and guess what? lady bugs are already showing up witch is very good for me they seem to come back every year and breed theri young here, so the mantis might be out cuz if the ladies are already here i dont want to bring intruders and cause a all out bug war.

any way pics coming tonight


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

Must be cool to naturally have lady bugs come to your plants!! Can't wait to see updates


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Must be cool to naturally have lady bugs come to your plants!! Can't wait to see updates


ya it is pretty cool it is even cooler to see what they look like before they are true lady bugs. ill post a pic of the larva that we should have all over my place here in the next month or 2.

here is my pic update as well, i also took a pics of my rose bush, it has grown about 3 inches since i started it. i also found my first pink flower on my strawberries, the odd thing is all of them were white last year and they are the same plants, i know some strains have different colored flowers, but mine seem to change by the year i guess.

also i tried to take a pic of the lady bug in the gh but it is kinda hard to see.
any ways enjoy. oh ya all plants that have not been transplanted are in the house ein front of the window as well, cuz they will dry out to fast outside.

the last 2 pics are of the larva and then the larva in its cocoon type thing before it turns into a ladybug


----------



## bajafox (Mar 30, 2011)

Everything looks great man, I could still only wish I had that kind of space for a veggie garden...especially since my wife is vegetarian, haha

I've seen some lady bugs outside when I walk my dog and think about putting them in my flower tent but since I'm still running the NP strips I'd just end up killing them. I'm probably going to order some from amazon.com in a few weeks when I stop running the NP strips. It's starting to get warmer and I can already see that my set up is not going to work unless I exhaust all the heat straight out the window, until I get that fixed I don't want to throw 1500 lady bugs in there and die because it's too hot


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Everything looks great man, I could still only wish I had that kind of space for a veggie garden...especially since my wife is vegetarian, haha
> 
> I've seen some lady bugs outside when I walk my dog and think about putting them in my flower tent but since I'm still running the NP strips I'd just end up killing them. I'm probably going to order some from amazon.com in a few weeks when I stop running the NP strips. It's starting to get warmer and I can already see that my set up is not going to work unless I exhaust all the heat straight out the window, until I get that fixed I don't want to throw 1500 lady bugs in there and die because it's too hot


thanks man, and ya the lady bugs indoors when its hot is not a good idea, they tend to die off faster inside cuz they like the light but they still stick it out, i would add about 25 every 3-5 days when i used them indoors. they just added something to an indoor grow, not many growers use them for some reason, i love them. you should try some local nurseries to see if you can find them locally, it might be cheaper then ordering.
oh dont put all 1500 in at the same time, 1500 is alot of ladies to have in a grow tent, like i said i only added 25 at a time or around that number.
the lady bugs will also stay alive for months in the fridge in a paper bag that is closed shut. they just go into deep sleep


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 30, 2011)

looking good MC! cant wait to see how everything produces for you! still looking to sell some of your stuff?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looking good MC! cant wait to see how everything produces for you! still looking to sell some of your stuff?


ya i am trying to get rid of all of them except the ones i want for myself witch is like 1-3 of every thing. it is still early in the season though, most people dont buy starts untill it is time to plant and thats not till may so they will be nice and big by then i hope i hope i sell some soon though i got alot, i just checked the roots after 3 days after a transplant and they are at the bottoms of the pot already so i hope they last another month in them, im sure they will though every one who sells plants sells them in tiny pots but the plants are decent size.

i have also been slacking to though, i just started this new job, and i have been really stressed lately for a reason i dont know why.
business should pick up in a few weeks hopefully other wise im gonna have about 130 to many plants and i will just have to plant them around the house and maybe down by the river just for fun, or i could donate plants to a community garden or something IDK, i am still hoping i sell them.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 30, 2011)

how you going to sell them? street side or something? always nice to donate some stuff, good karma! sorry to hear about the stress though, hope stuff turns around and you make some money to turn around your stress.


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> how you going to sell them? street side or something? always nice to donate some stuff, good karma! sorry to hear about the stress though, hope stuff turns around and you make some money to turn around your stress.


ya the new job is nice and takes some stress off cuz i like to work i guess.
for now i am posting on CL and soon im just gonna put a sign out on our sidewalk next to a very busy street, i am also letting any one i talk to that i have cheap, healthy organic starts for sale, and then ask them to tell all theri friends and so on and so forth. i should make a few flyers and post them around town as well.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks man, and ya the lady bugs indoors when its hot is not a good idea, they tend to die off faster inside cuz they like the light but they still stick it out, i would add about 25 every 3-5 days when i used them indoors. they just added something to an indoor grow, not many growers use them for some reason, i love them. you should try some local nurseries to see if you can find them locally, it might be cheaper then ordering.
> oh dont put all 1500 in at the same time, 1500 is alot of ladies to have in a grow tent, like i said i only added 25 at a time or around that number.
> the lady bugs will also stay alive for months in the fridge in a paper bag that is closed shut. they just go into deep sleep


That's a great tip!! I'll check out some local nurseries to see if they sell them in less than 1500 at a time, I'm no PETA member but I hate killing harmless bugs for no reason. It'll be at least another 2 weeks of using the NP strips, hopefully by then I'll have my ventilation dialed in and I can keep the tent nice and cool for the lady bugs


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 31, 2011)

alot of nurseries wont carry them untill spring hits cuz thats when people want them i guess or from what ive been hearing. so by the time you no pest strips are done they should have some


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> alot of nurseries wont carry them untill spring hits cuz thats when people want them i guess or from what ive been hearing. so by the time you no pest strips are done they should have some


Due to the year round growing season down here, most nurseries carry them year round, and mantis eggs, and a couple other predatory insects as well.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

BC, which nursery do you know of that has the lady bugs? I only know of one nursery that might have them and they are in Mission Valley


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 31, 2011)

Walter Andersen Nursery


Click link for webpage


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Mar 31, 2011)

bajafox said:


> BC, which nursery do you know of that has the lady bugs? I only know of one nursery that might have them and they are in Mission Valley


san diego mission valley? represent the 858!!! haha jk. pretty much any walter anderson should have them like billcollector said.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool, I'll have to check those places out when I'm ready to throw some lady bugs in my flower tent. I ran the NP strip over the cloner today, I spotted a few mites when I transplanted some of them


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> san diego mission valley? represent the 858!!! haha jk. pretty much any walter anderson should have them like billcollector said.


What you know bout the 858 bru?!? Lol


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> What you know bout the 858 bru?!? Lol


haha i am the 858! nobody comes here with out my permission, i run this town hahahahah! just kidding but it is where i am and it works for now haha.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 1, 2011)

I lived in the 858 but I'm still old school 619, hahaha


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 1, 2011)

haha yeah buddy sounds like were all pretty close!

sorry for the hijack MC! hows the weather up there? i think winter is officially over for our parts since its freaking hot as shit the last couple days with no significant rain forecasted.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha yeah buddy sounds like were all pretty close!
> 
> sorry for the hijack MC! hows the weather up there? i think winter is officially over for our parts since its freaking hot as shit the last couple days with no significant rain forecasted.


im 541 represent southern oregon!!!
weather is very nice here right now, its been sunny for the last 3 days and up to 70 degrees and 50;s at night, but it will change tomorrow we are supposed to have rain then some decent weather again after that for a few days, april is one of our rainy months though.
the saying here goes april showers brings may flowers. most the time any ways.
and dont worry about jacking the thread, it can be all of ours, my thread are always open to anything even off subject matters. just no drama and arguing but constructive crytisisim is always welcome.
i know i spellt it so wrong that even spell check could not help me out.
well i just got off work and now im off to do some more untill night fall.
peace guys.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2011)

i got 5 fully rooted spider plants today for free, they are all healthy and no bugs but they got a spray any way. the 4 on the left are the new ones, the one in the middle is the ones i just about killed and brought them back from just tiny leafs and roots, and then on the right is the spider plant i got for free from the hydro shop, it looks a bit different then my others so i think it might be a different type of spider plant but i dont know if theri is varieties of them? any one know?

also i was in the garden yesterday and look at the top of a bush and i saw a lets say 16 inch garter snake. they are non Poissones. last year they bred in the bushes and we had them all over. this one i say looked like it just gave birth to babies cuz its snake hole was very wide so my guess is it just laid eggs, the babies usally show up in late may and into june. i find it cool that they live in the tops of bushes and trees. i also like that it is in the garden cuz it will help keep bugs down i think. it seems i have a great bug and animal ecosystem going on at my garden.


also my pineapple started to rot again so i tossed, but on the 9th i will get another one to try again.

also one of my hoyas in the cubes is rooting, and the coral jade in the cube has roots shootin out on the sides now. so they do work i guess, but not as good as they say and not for the price.

also i am leaving to chicago on the 7th and will return the 10th on sunday, im going to have to figure out how to get them water in the days im gone. i am going to drench them before i go but i think they will dry out in 2 days. my roots are crazy like already.

any body from chicogo?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2011)

Picked up some seeds to start. I was wondering, does the fact that they only cost 20C mean they are crappy seeds?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2011)

Its all about that ~~~504~~~

Man that snake looks pretty big haha they are good for sure! Sound like a wonderful circle of life you got goin on. Sorry to hear about the pineapple, maybe the temps in the bubble cloner were too high and/or it was leaking light into the water and growing brown algae. 
I lived in chicago for several years, I want to go back for a visit but im way to busy.

Things sound good in your part bro  good to hear.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2011)

no man not at all, shit i wish i could find them for that cheap, all mine were from .99-3 bucks a pack, i also buy organic seeds though so they cost a bit more. they might be so cheap if they are out of date, but i used alot of seeds this year that were out of date from last year and they all sprouted fine.
i say you got a nice deal.
im glad theri are some many of us doing gardens this year, i felt lonely last year doing mine.
its never bad to learn how to be self sufficient


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 1, 2011)

i have no clue about spider plants except how neat they look! looks like your new ones have a different color pattern, such that the new ones are green in the middle of the leaves and the other is tan in the middle. awesome snake as well, would be pretty could cool to see that and the babies all over the place. been to chi town but aint from there.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Its all about that ~~~504~~~
> 
> Man that snake looks pretty big haha they are good for sure! Sound like a wonderful circle of life you got goin on. Sorry to hear about the pineapple, maybe the temps in the bubble cloner were too high and/or it was leaking light into the water and growing brown algae.
> I lived in chicago for several years, I want to go back for a visit but im way to busy.
> ...


ya he or she was a nice sized snake, i tried to catch it but it was in a thorny bush and i did not want to harm it. and ya a great circle of life so far. and i am not to worried about the pine apple i will get one to root sometime. my temps in the cloner were probably to low if anything, it felt about room temp witch is about 65-70. is that to high or low? and i dont know if theri was light getting inside but i will check now that you say something. i did not see nay algae though all though the stem was brown.

in a bubble cloner is it supposed to be submerged or right above the water. i have heard that both work, but i asked baja cuz he gets great roots on his plants and he submerges them a bit in the water. what is your take on it?

i defiantly dont think i would want to live in chicago cuz i like the country and not huge cities, i like to visit them though.
the reason im flying out theri is cuz my sister is graduating her basic training for the navy. im looking to have a good time there. here in the next year or so i will get to go see her in florida, she is going to A school for 2 years theri. ive always wanted to go to florida, and now i finally get to go.

and ya things are going good ATM.

also i dont know if i mentioned this but i am going to be a father as well and it has really already gave me a whole new perspective on life, im a bit young for a kid still and wish i was more on my own 2 feet but maybe having a kid will motivate me even more to succeed in life.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i have no clue about spider plants except how neat they look! looks like your new ones have a different color pattern, such that the new ones are green in the middle of the leaves and the other is tan in the middle. awesome snake as well, would be pretty could cool to see that and the babies all over the place. been to chi town but aint from there.


ya i looked it up and i guess theri is 7 types of the plant but they are kinda the same just with different leaf patterns like you said. i think i got 2 types now. i am also gonna be getting more philodendrons soon for free, i just have to root these ones.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2011)

Planting a pineapple

Pineapple is grown from planting material supplied by the plant itself. Use the crown (the leafy top) of the fruit you purchased at your grocery store. Later, your plant will produce other planting material. (More about this later.)
Preparing a crown

Remove the crown from your pineapple by twisting or cutting it off. Any adhering flesh should be trimmed off its base, or it might rot after planting. After trimming, cut the bottom of the crown (its stem) until you see root buds, which are small round structures visible around the perimeter of the stem base. Remove as little tissue as possible to avoid cutting into young stem tissue. To make planting easier, you can also strip off some of the lower leaves, exposing up to about three-fourths of an inch of the base of the crown. The small brown-colored bumps below the leaf scars are root primordia (the beginnings of roots) and there may even be a few short roots at the base if the crown.
After trimming and stripping, place the crown upside down in a dry, shaded place for about a week (5 to 7 days) before planting. This will permit the cut end and the leaf scars to heal and prevent rot.

Planting

The easiest way to grow a pineapple is in soil. Use a good light garden soil, mixing in up to 30 per cent well-composted organic matter. A commercial potting soil will also work well and will assure a disease-free potting medium.
Start your pineapple in an 8-inch porous red clay pot. Later, when it outgrows this, transplant it to a 12-inch pot, the largest size you will need. Plastic posts can also be used, but extra care needs to be taken to be sure adequate drainage is provided and plants are not overwatered.

Be sure there is good drainage since pineapples do not like "wet feet." Provide drainage by placing a curved piece of broken pot over the hole in the bottom of the pot. Over this, add about a half an inch (1 centimeter) of coarse qravel. Then add your soil.

Tamp the soil firmly around the base of the crown at planting. Avoid getting soil into the central leaves of the crown. It is possible to start, and even grow your pineapple in water, but nutrients -- which can be purchased at a gardening store -- must be added. Ask for a hydroponic fertilizer, a soluble mix that contains all of the essential plant nutrients, and follow directions for shrubs.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks man, i think that is the same guide i have been using, im just trying to root it ina bubble cloner, and i had one ina cup of water that rotted even faster, maybe i did not let it scar over long enough.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 1, 2011)

wow MC! congrats on being a father soon. pretty gnarly for sure being so young.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh and I got the seeds from walmart of all places, lol. They had a bunch of other stuff too, but i didnt wanna get carried away and blow my check, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 1, 2011)

man i wish our wall mart had them that cheap.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 2, 2011)

i anted to make my beds a bit bigger so i decide to add a natural wood bed added on in the middle. i will post pics when it is finished, i got to go down to the river and machete a bunch of straight saplings


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bdeizHM9OU

in the link is a pretty cool song with a tite beat.
i cant understand it all, but i like it much more then main stream bullshit.
check it out


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 3, 2011)

the news last night said it was not supposed to get below 45 and guess what it hit 30. i had all my plants in the green house and i left it cracked thinking it would be warmer but then it ended up getting down to 30 last night. i woke up and checked on them and they were wilted pretty bad. they are still alive and standing on theri own so i am sure they will recover but it sucks, they look like shit right now IMO, but i knwo they will recover. so as for now they are back indoors under the cfl.
heres a pic to show what they look like


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that bro, shitty. Hope they recover ok and spring back. I did a little gardening myself today, Got an artichoke plant, some mums, impatiens, and celosia and redid the front planter of my house.


Pic 3 has the Artichoke in it, the purple one is the mum, and along side it are the celosia and impatiens


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 3, 2011)

ya im sure they will survive, i figure if they made ot through the whole day they should live.

nice looking flowers you picked up, i want to get some but i still got to get a bit more dirt and a few other things 1st.

that artichoke plant is gonna get big and possibly shade the flowers.
dont know if you knew that or not.
my artichoke are still tiny babies, i plan on keeping 1 or 2 in a pot so i can move them if needed and keep them in a GH in the winter so they wont die. they will produce the 1st year but i have read that they produce best the following years after the 1st


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ya im sure they will survive, i figure if they made ot through the whole day they should live.
> 
> nice looking flowers you picked up, i want to get some but i still got to get a bit more dirt and a few other things 1st.
> 
> ...


Recommended sun is 3-6 hours a day, so i figured that was the best spot. They should be getting plenty sun regardless as the planter faces the east.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 10, 2011)

I got something you might find useful.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/garden-planner/vegetable-garden-planner.aspx


----------



## luckandleather (Apr 10, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> no man not at all, shit i wish i could find them for that cheap, all mine were from .99-3 bucks a pack, i also buy organic seeds though so they cost a bit more. they might be so cheap if they are out of date, but i used alot of seeds this year that were out of date from last year and they all sprouted fine.
> i say you got a nice deal.
> im glad theri are some many of us doing gardens this year, i felt lonely last year doing mine.
> its never bad to learn how to be self sufficient


that's a real good thing, being self sufficient


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Mcp, homedepot has pineapple plants in stock


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 11, 2011)

we dont have home depot around here, we have diomand but thats about it. i know a city about 30 miles away has one though so maybe i will check theri.

thanks for the heads up and sweet link for the veggie planner


----------



## bajafox (Apr 12, 2011)

I was walking around Home Depot the other day and saw a bunch of cool veggies and fruits I'd like to grow. We cleaned up my mother in laws back yard on Sunday and we were thinking about building a small green house for her mom so their dog will stop tearing up her plants. She used to maintain the back yard until they got a dog and he tore the yard up. 

We're thinking about getting her one for mothers day, I should look into the one you have mcpurp, then maybe build a fence around it to keep the dog out


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds like a good plan and gift for the mother in law.
i have to stop collecting veggie plants so cuz i am not gonna have enough room for every thing as is. and my back yard was nice as well till the dogs took over but i have a small part in the back that is off limits to them. i just use cheap 2 1/2 ft tall plastic fencing, they can jump over it but they learn real quick not to after i catch them.

i got mine at fred myers so maybe check theri 1st and then call around and look on line for something similar but maybe cheaper. mine was 120 but was on sale so i got it for 99.99. i think they are still on sale here to.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess I can only claim to be in the "600", but all those number places where you all come from sounds cool as well. lol.

Hey McP, took me a while but I am here and subbed up bru. Unlike some of you lucky peeps I live in the centre of a city so my garden is my roof terrace. It's quite a nice roof terrace, I have placed a greenhouse on it (at much expense - kind of outweighs the growing your own veggies malarky, but hey such is life, I hope to break even by 2099, lol.) Not much on the pic front just now, I took some pics a week or so ago and will throw some more up soon.

So far this year I have:
A blueberry Bush
Strawberry
Basil
Parsley
Oregano
Brocolli
Romansa Brocolli Napolitano
Cauliflower
Pumpkin,
Peas
and some Potatoes (seed still to be bought)
and eventually some tomato (cherry, and some shop bought tomatoes called Tasty Toms - I just dried out some seeds and will give them a go)

Some pics for the crowd:

ok, so I thought I had more pics, still looking. This is from last year:




This year:




More pics to come by the time you lot are out of bed......welterusten.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is what is going on now...start of the season.

My wife is growing Stralizia's (Birds of Paradise)


These where the only strawberries that survived last years Spider Mite attack. I binned 4 pots, totally infested.


Our avacado plant...seemingly these can take 10 years to produce any fruit! (my clone box in the background)


Couple of Jade (Money Tree) clones I took end of last year. 


And some more Stralizia,s and the mother Jade plant behind...the catus in the corner I have had for about 8 years. You can see the very bottom indentation, that was the height when I got it.


Anybody grown Leeks before? I grew them last year, chopped them at the base and just left them, these grew throughout the winter and have now started to kick off. I didn't realise they just grew back if you left the base in...quite chuffed.


My Male Deep Blue that I am breeding with. Along with some outdoor babes. (didn't think McP would mind since they are in my greenhouse)


And some Pumpkins, the little mutant one kind of grew with it's cotyledon leaves stuck in the dirt. It's first real leaf came through okay so lets see what happens to that. I am trying to regrow some flat leaf parsely there as well and a couple of little outdoor MJ babes as well in the mix.


Oregano


Some old CD racks I decided to change into seed trays for the basil.


And the start of the Romansa Brocolli Napolitana


Give us a P!


Now I thought this was quite cool. I grew some Basil in this last year and at the end of the year it seeded. I just left it sitting over the winter and brought it in when the freeze started. I have a section outside my front door that has a big skylight window about it and I just left them there. Well all the seeds started to pop and this is the result. I basically didn't do a thing. They do look like they have stretched some (lol) but they ar eback on track now.

I am using a mix of coco that I recycle from my MJ gorws. I have a compost heap in the corner of the terrace (I made that with one of those big cushion box holders, drilled holes into the side of it, and then put a hose through the middle with air holes so that some air can flow into the middle of the box. I add some stuff from the kitchen like egg shells, veg peels and what not. The only issue I do get is that I have to weed my indoor grow out (lol - the odd bit of grass pops up) Gnats are a bit of a pain but not too bad. I also added some worms that I dug up in the grass outside. Was pissing with rain, my neighbours must of thought I was a bit mad, crouching down with a bucket and fork, lol.

I have also recently discovered White Worms in the compost as well. These are classed as being beneficial as they eat compost and release nutrients. They can beomce excessive, and if so, the best way to treat them is by soaking a bit of white bread in milk and leaving that in your compost heap. Just remove the bread the next day as it attracts the worms.

Well I'll keep you all posted and look forward to seeing some nice veggies grown from across the pond.

Peace out, DST


----------



## bajafox (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow!! Nice garden DST! If I ever make my way to Amsterdam (hopefully in 2012) I hope to be able to pay a visit... 

10 years for a freaken avocado? No wonder they're so damn expensive, I better start one soon if I ever plan to have one in my backyard...lol


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey baja, thanks bru, it's the only reason I think I can handle living in the city. And if you come, bring yer shorts cause we'll be having a few rounds of Muay Thai sparring, lol. Always followed with copious quantities of weed to relax those muscles of course.



bajafox said:


> Wow!! Nice garden DST! If I ever make my way to Amsterdam (hopefully in 2012) I hope to be able to pay a visit...
> 
> 10 years for a freaken avocado? No wonder they're so damn expensive, I better start one soon if I ever plan to have one in my backyard...lol


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 13, 2011)

dam dst thanks for stopping by. your place looks great so far and im sure it will only get better. my strawberries are blooming already here to about the same as far along as yours, i got some with pink flowers to so i think i have 2 breeds. sorry about the mites. my prob outdoors is aphids and slugs, but they should be handled this year.

whats the sand for on some of you plants? i assume knats?
i had 2 jade last year but they died of to much heat and sun by accident but all well. i do have a few corral jade now though. send me a cut of the jade if you can man. J/K
and i dont mind the MJ at all the more plants the better. im really liking your cd planters that is some smart thinking.
your omansa Brocolli Napolitana starts look alot like my radish starts.

i got alot of deformed starts do to them getting cold, but it seems almost all are making a recovery and are now growing like they were topped and growing multiple tops so i guess thats a positive that i got out of the cold weather, although it slowed growth alot and killed a few off.

your garden looks great for being on a terrace


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking sweet DST 

Heres my tomatoes and corn... also some water mellon basil dill beans cantaloupe cucumber... some others im forgetting 
Started a little to early eh? haha. They'll prob go out in the beginning of may...


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 13, 2011)

dam your tomatoes got big quick, must be all that light they get in the grow room. my tomatoes are still a bit small every thing should take off this week though.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 13, 2011)

Dont forget that co2  Iv just been flooding the treys with leftover diluted tea. I had to take the beans out, they were latching on to everything and were gunin quick for the scrog lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 13, 2011)

My squash are the first to sprout, followed by cantaloupe, then peppers.

Here are the squash


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheers guys, it's cool to finally get back to growing some scran for meself and mrs. I think I am going for some lettuce as well and some potatoes. 

Re the temps, I was looking at a few of the seed packets and they said to keep the trays around 13-14 celcius for germination. I sowed a whole load of normal cauliflowers and peas a bit too early, the peas ended up going to mush in the soil, and the cauliflowers grew algae on top of the soil = FAIL, lol. Try again.

McP, the sand is indeed for gnats. These stralizias take around 2-3 months to germinate, and you have to keep the soil moist. When they finaly popped up they take a good while to grow, and just seemed to attract the little buggers. The sand sorts that out though. It drains quickly and means the top is effectively dry so gnats tend not to lay eggs.

I tried Peppers last year but boy did they attract aphids. I have some thyme, parsley, and lavender in a grow box and when I was checking the thyme yesterday, it was full of cocoons!!! little fekkers.

Ah well, off to do the rounds. Cathc you all later.

DST


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 14, 2011)

Just though i would stop by and see whats up. i have been lurking on you page so i decided to post something.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Cheers guys, it's cool to finally get back to growing some scran for meself and mrs. I think I am going for some lettuce as well and some potatoes.
> 
> Re the temps, I was looking at a few of the seed packets and they said to keep the trays around 13-14 celcius for germination. I sowed a whole load of normal cauliflowers and peas a bit too early, the peas ended up going to mush in the soil, and the cauliflowers grew algae on top of the soil = FAIL, lol. Try again.
> 
> ...


on the potatoes DST. im sure you know already but you dont needs seeds, you can use any potato you have around the house. that is what im doing, i have one potato with a ft long growth already, it needs planted soon.
and aphids suck, they seemed to love my corn last year and only the corn, took out the whole corn crop after i got about 5 ears. its like theri was a few one day and then the next bam a whole shit ton of them and i had ants farming them so it was hard to kill them. stayed off every thing else though. i plan on getting mantis eggs this year or lady bugs again. ive been looking around my house and have found what looks like a mantis egg sacks all over but then again they look like a mud dobbers nest.
i got some lettuce started indoors that needs to go outside badly but it is just still to fucking cold and wet here.



RyanTheRhino said:


> Just though i would stop by and see whats up. i have been lurking on you page so i decided to post something.


thanks for stopping in mna


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 14, 2011)

heres a few pics from 3 days ago after i transplanted some of the plants. most are doing good now. a few died and a few still might be tossed. but all well.

i had my plants indoors last night under my light and this morning when i turned the light on a small tomato plant had bean chopped at the stock like something bit threw it and then just left it. it doesnt appear it fed on it or touched any other plants i just found it odd, the only thing i know that can do that is a slug ( but theri is no slime trail), Caterpillar (still kinda early for them) and a leaf hopper( still early for them as well). so im stumped and hope it doesnt happen again. im going to look in the room to see if i find any bugs.

also my hen and chick plants i planted a few months back are not fully rooted and producing babies


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 14, 2011)

hey mc, I had the same thing happen to some of my beans and they were inside... Looked like something took a clean bite and just left the top lying on the floor. Since Iv set them on a table Iv not had this happen again. Maybe 4 months back someone posted the same thing in the 600, like 18 of their seedlings all had the tops sliced off! gut wrenching! I has a small mice problem during the winter so thats the only rodent I can think of the got to my yins... but upon inspection of the "crime scene" ,lol, I didn't see any mouse poop and I know those little critters poop EVERYWHERE they go!... strange.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe its the plant snatcher. just to be safe of the thing i think it might be i am going to place a small cup of beer in the grow room.

i have been using beer outside for slugs and it is working great, but i have noticed it gets more then just slugs, ive noticed it gets flies,ants,pincher bugs, rollie polies ( dont know if they are a good bug or not) and gnats. and a few others but i dont know what they are.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> heres a few pics from 3 days ago after i transplanted some of the plants. most are doing good now. a few died and a few still might be tossed. but all well.
> 
> i had my plants indoors last night under my light and this morning when i turned the light on a small tomato plant had bean chopped at the stock like something bit threw it and then just left it. it doesnt appear it fed on it or touched any other plants i just found it odd, the only thing i know that can do that is a slug ( but theri is no slime trail), Caterpillar (still kinda early for them) and a leaf hopper( still early for them as well). so im stumped and hope it doesnt happen again. im going to look in the room to see if i find any bugs.
> 
> also my hen and chick plants i planted a few months back are not fully rooted and producing babies


Cool strawberry flowers. Nice set up McP. Don't be surprised if it's a caterpillar. I have already been killing them in my thyme! Little munchers.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2011)

If not a caterpillar, a looper because you see moths around year round.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

hey mcp, I was watching some gardening thing the other day and they said you HAD to use specific seed potatoes?? i thought, that sounds weird. If I leave my new potatoes in the dark long enough I get roots on them???


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.re-nest.com/re-nest/gardening/how-to-grow-100-pounds-of-potatoes-in-4-square-feet-081760

the link show what i want to do with mine but most likely wont happen.

but yes all you need is a reg potato that had sprouted eyes. 
mine look alot like the one in this pic but has more all over the tatoe


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 15, 2011)

lol 
This is how its done 







I have one growing right now that I simply forgot about... It was hiding in the back of the cupboard  no water, no nothin! Just starts to grow @ room temp  THE AMAZING POTATO!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 15, 2011)

ya i was thinking of putting one in water but all mine are already growing pretty much


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 16, 2011)

i did some more transplanting today of bell peppers and jalapeños. there is a few pics here. every thing seems like it is starting to take off steadily now.

i found a few aphids on my rose bush outside so i just squished the ones i could see and then hit all the plants in the green house with neem. my veggies will get hit with neem in the next week or so just to be safe.

i am also gonna start another pineapple or at least try. im gonna try it in the bubble cloner again and see what happens.
the advanced nutrients/jiffy pellets cubes are finally working, the 2 octopus cacti have roots coming out, 1 hoya has roots shooting out, and the corral jade as well has roots.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

This is the method we have used to get our avacado seeds to germ.....however I must admit with little success. In all the dozens of avacado seeds we have tried we have only had one that has rooted!!!

Any tips on getting bloody avacado's to root?




whodatnation said:


> lol
> This is how its done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Avocado is supposed to take 4-6 weeks to germ.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 17, 2011)

DST said:


> This is the method we have used to get our avacado seeds to germ.....however I must admit with little success. In all the dozens of avacado seeds we have tried we have only had one that has rooted!!!
> 
> Any tips on getting bloody avacado's to root?


i have tried them a few times and nothing happened, except the time i did it in like 5th grade for a class room experiment that one did root. ive also tried to germ a mango seed but it did not work out.

and now you mention avocado im gonna have to try to germ a seed


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 17, 2011)

well most everything spouted, the ones that didnt were the lettuce, chilis(serano and jalepeno), and the bell peppers. i may try to start some inside and transfer them out later or will just go pick some up since the chilis and peppers are both sold at the local garden shops.

pics 1,2- strawberries
pics 3,4,5- corn
pics 6,7- snow peas
pics 8,9,10,11- tomatoes
pics 12,13- watermelon
pics 14,15- cayenne peppers
pic 16- cantaloupe
pics 17,18,19- radishes


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

cool, already starting to go red!


littlegrower2004 said:


> well most everything spouted, the ones that didnt were the lettuce, chilis(serano and jalepeno), and the bell peppers. i may try to start some inside and transfer them out later or will just go pick some up since the chilis and peppers are both sold at the local garden shops.
> 
> pics 1,2- strawberries
> pics 3,4,5- corn
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 17, 2011)

looking really good LG. i wish i could put some stuff in the ground, here very soon i am going to plant my lettuce,onions,radishes, and carrots


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 17, 2011)

DST said:


> cool, already starting to go red!


thanks for the rep buddy! ive officially got rep beyond repute, a lot of it is from you! i had one strawberry turn full red but it disappeared on me?? hopefully i start getting some bigger ones coming.



mcpurple said:


> looking really good LG. i wish i could put some stuff in the ground, here very soon i am going to plant my lettuce,onions,radishes, and carrots


ya its nice to be able to just dig a hole and plant some stuff! cant wait to see your stuff growing outside! the radishes are doing real well for me.


----------



## shand (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't wait to see all these gardens in full bloom!

I have a tiny backyard but I'm seriously considering hijacking a large portion of it to grow veggies!

Watching intently +rep to all of riu's farmers


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 18, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> thanks for the rep buddy! ive officially got rep beyond repute, a lot of it is from you! i had one strawberry turn full red but it disappeared on me?? hopefully i start getting some bigger ones coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ya its nice to be able to just dig a hole and plant some stuff! cant wait to see your stuff growing outside! the radishes are doing real well for me.


 to bad for the 1st berry going missing, i had it happin to me all last year with my strawberries and found out it was those fucking slugs, so now all my straw berries are in pots and surrounded by copper tape.

i woke up this morning and looked at my veggies and say a pepper plant chopped right at the base of the stock and no other chew marks at all, then on the other side in the tomatoes theri was a plant with its cotydilion off and half of one leaf curled, no leafs chewed on that one either.
i need to find out what it is soon, i checked in theri and all i found was a rollie pollie and they dont really eats plants, do they?
every thing i have read and seen about them points to no, i had them all in my garden last year with no probs.
i read that they will help break up dead decomposing material and leave plants alone.
any one have info on rollie pollies?
i guess theri could be a tiny slug or something in theri that i am missing 



shand said:


> I can't wait to see all these gardens in full bloom!
> 
> I have a tiny backyard but I'm seriously considering hijacking a large portion of it to grow veggies!
> 
> Watching intently +rep to all of riu's farmers


do it man, gardening is one of the most relaxing stress less things their is to do(most the time) i say go for it man. it also maybe help teach you self suficancy witch i think every one should learn something about.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Went to Walmart today and scored, spent only $7 and got the following:

4 1ft tall Champion Tomato
1 1ft Tall Celebrity (Last year these grew real well)
5 new packets of seeds, pumpkin, cucumber, radishes, string beans, and iceberg lettuce
1 Cauliflower Plant
1 Thai Basil


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking good lg 

Man its gonna get crazy in here in about 15 days eh!

Some of mine are suffering from over watering and not looking good but I'll just get some more seeds started


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Went to Walmart today and scored, spent only $7 and got the following:
> 
> 4 1ft tall Champion Tomato
> 1 1ft Tall Celebrity (Last year these grew real well)
> ...


man you did score. i despise wall mart and their cheap veggie prices.
what size pots were the tomatoes in? i keep seeing tomato plants that are like 6 inches to a foot tall and they are in tiny lil pots. i dont know how they get plants that big in tiny pots cuz i know i cant. i guess they could clone them and thats how. how ever these plants are also the ones that look droopy and have brown roots growing out the bottoms.
any way good steal man.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> man you did score. i despise wall mart and their cheap veggie prices.
> what size pots were the tomatoes in? i keep seeing tomato plants that are like 6 inches to a foot tall and they are in tiny lil pots. i dont know how they get plants that big in tiny pots cuz i know i cant. i guess they could clone them and thats how. how ever these plants are also the ones that look droopy and have brown roots growing out the bottoms.
> any way good steal man.


Whenever I get plants from any nursery, they are usually rootbound like a motha, the tomatos, basil, and the cauliflower were no different. I just put two of the tomatos in the back planter, 1 of each, and the cauliflower. The basil is in a 2 qt pot, probably gonna grow it in my veg box.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 18, 2011)

well today i remembered i had got a few strawberry starts from a friend last year and planted them in with my strawberries i already had. so this explains why some are pink. the down side to having these pink flowers and i think it is a lipstick strawberry or some shit is that they produce great looking flowers but the fruit is tiny if any at all, so i am going to leave them and possibly pick up a few more started strawberries and plant them in a different pot and then after the summer take the pink flowered plants out depending on how they produce. 

i dug out most of my trench today for the sunflowers and tommarow i will be getting dirt it is 40% top soil/40%compost and 20% pumice.
it is only 40 bucks a yard and that is dam cheap for how much dirt that is, i only need about a half yard.
the down side to this is i dont have a truck or know any one willing to help, so i have to take 3 18 gallon containers and a few other large containers put them in the trunk and back seat of my GF car and load them with a shovel and then take them home, im sure i will have to make a few trips but the place is only down the street. this is going to be much more work then if i had a truck but eh what ever.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

At least you don't have to do it with a bike and cycle nearly 5 kilometres to the garden centre.....lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Quick update from the greenhouse......

Romansa broc coming on now


Basil also making a move....finally


Pumkins...pumpin it.


Peas are taking off...apart from the middle little runty one.



And some new additions to the greenhouse: Scarlet Sage..._salvia splendens _Heat resistant, bloom all through summer and produce wonder tall blooms of flower.


Have a good day in the garden peeps,

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 19, 2011)

DST said:


> At least you don't have to do it with a bike and cycle nearly 5 kilometres to the garden centre.....lol.


no not any more but i do all my running around on bike cuz i cant and wont drive ATM.
i used to do huge bags of dirt on my shoulder while i road home about 5 miles away cuz its all i had and man did it suck biking with bags of dirt. good work out though


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 19, 2011)

I may have destroyed my garden. i tryed using some mircal grow garden soil and it made my soil too hot all my plants are getting burned and i dont really know how to flush a garden bed.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Lots and lots of water should flush some of the top soil nutrients away. 


RyanTheRhino said:


> I may have destroyed my garden. i tryed using some mircal grow garden soil and it made my soil too hot all my plants are getting burned and i dont really know how to flush a garden bed.


McP! A good work out it sure is!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 19, 2011)

if you just added it to the top layer of dirt i would try to remove as much MG soil as i could. and then flood with water preferably on a warmer day so it doesnt stay soaked to long


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice tip Mcp, indeed, you certainly don't want the soil compact and the roots unable to do anything..


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 21, 2011)

well got most of my dirt today.
it is 40% compost 40% top soil and 20% pumice.
this batch of dirt is much better then what they had last year and it is just so cheap.

i gave all the plants a feed yesterday. the beds are full of dirt and i added about 10 sample bags of vita earth powdered organic nutes cuz they sent me a sample pack so i split it up = between the 2 beds. they are such small packs that one plant could use a whole pack in a few days so i just added it in to the soil for fun.

the wood stakes in the middle is gonna be the natural wood bed i just havent finished it yet do to laziness. 

i think i am gonna do my potatoes in old tires this way i can add levels as needed when the time comes.

also the hooka in the pic is my new 4 hose hooka, i dont like the sheesha cuz it gave me a sore throat but it works great with herb to. we won this hooka so it was free, we were hoping to win the glass on glass triple perk but we still got a ticket for the next drawing.
any way heres the pics.

theri is a few more pics i will add on here in a few


----------



## 420God (Apr 21, 2011)

Garden beds are looking great and that hooka is freakin sweet!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 21, 2011)

can you see the pic of the hooka? i cant seem to see my own pics now


----------



## 420God (Apr 21, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> can you see the pic of the hooka? i cant seem to see my own pics now


 Not anymore. I did when it was first posted.


----------



## shand (Apr 21, 2011)

No hooka.. but the plants look nice ^^


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 21, 2011)

i see them all MC, youngins are looking good and healthy! should be soon enough that theyre out in the sunshine.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice hookah mcpurple, I only have a 2 hose one. 

Try putting ice cubes in the water when you use it, supposedly makes it smoother


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 22, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Nice hookah mcpurple, I only have a 2 hose one.
> 
> Try putting ice cubes in the water when you use it, supposedly makes it smoother


very true! also have to plug the other hoses when theyre not being used. better to only have one being used per time to get the best hit. try playing hits of death haha!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking good mc purp


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow very nice garden. Can't wait to see how well it does. I started my very first garden yesterday. Check out my journal that I have started. Its in my sig.


----------



## ozgirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello fellow growers, allow me to introduce myself, im ozgirl, from australia, I have started reading this thread, still havn't made it through though. You all have some lovely plants going there. love all the pics too. Just wandering about your soil transport issues, dont the garden centres offer delivery where you are?


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 23, 2011)

FrostickZero said:


> Wow very nice garden. Can't wait to see how well it does. I started my very first garden yesterday. Check out my journal that I have started. Its in my sig.


thanks for stopping in frost, i have been by your journal but will check in today to see if any updates are in. im subbed to every ones veggie garden i think on RIU



ozgirl said:


> Hello fellow growers, allow me to introduce myself, im ozgirl, from australia, I have started reading this thread, still havn't made it through though. You all have some lovely plants going there. love all the pics too. Just wandering about your soil transport issues, dont the garden centres offer delivery where you are?


whats up ozgirl, glad you stopped by the thread.

and as for my soil transport issues well alot of places will deliver for free but only if you order more then10 yards worth of dirt and i dont need near that much, and if under that amount they charge you out the ass. i live about a half mile down from copelands landscaping supply and they would have charged me about 15 bucks to deliver my soil half mile. I dont own a truck or know any one who was willing to let me use their truck, so i just said fuck it loaded my car up with a few 18 gallon storage bins and took them down and shoveled the dirt in and then out. i did this 2 times on thursday or friday and i am still going to make another load most likely.

i got 1/3 of a yard in bins in my car. it is alot of dirt for a car but it worked.

if i wasnt so broke all the time things might be a bit easier for me, but ey, if shit were easy it wouldnt be fun.


----------



## ozgirl (Apr 23, 2011)

What a shame you dont have a trailor, yeah I know what you mean bout trying to do it on the cheap, its great your thoughtfull enough to come up with a free solution, even if it means a bit of extra work, I love that.
And lmao about the last comment, that is so true, a real challenge gives great rewards


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 23, 2011)

I did some planting today. i put in lettuce ( variety pack) radishes,walla walla onions and carrots.
you can see where they are in the pics from the water lines. 1st row is lettuce,2nd is onion, 3 and 4 are radishes and the last 2 are carrots. the radishes are my own seeds from last years garden so i hope they all work ok.

i also got 2 more strawberry plants ( quinlet ) i planted them in a 3 1/2 gallon planter.
also the lone lip stick strawberry in its own pot. and then i decided to put some of my extras in the same pot so the last pic is of a 3 onions, 1 water melon,1 pepper, and one lettuce plant just to see how they do and for fun i guess. i didnt want to trash them so i just planted them in the same pot.
also a pic of my rose that has been growing alot, havent seen any aphids on it since i killed the last few, a few weeks ago with neem and my fingers so that is good.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 23, 2011)

Very Nice update McPurple. I hope you don't get any bad bugs in your garden for the yest of the crop.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Picked up some more goodies for the garden today, plans in the works to build some 2x4 raised beds.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

I saw those Lemon cucumbers at the garden store the other day. You'll need to keep me posted on them (I love cucumber)!!! Cucmber was one of my more successful grows last year, although I did get spider mites on my cucmbers later on in the year, the little fukkers!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 24, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Picked up some more goodies for the garden today, plans in the works to build some 2x4 raised beds.


wow never seen purp potatoes.

and nice lil lemon cuc you got. i love them i can eat them straight of the plant with some salt and pepper. i to am growing these again this year they produced great last year for me


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 24, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> wow never seen purp potatoes.
> 
> and nice lil lemon cuc you got. i love them i can eat them straight of the plant with some salt and pepper. i to am growing these again this year they produced great last year for me


I like my cucumbers soaked in lemon juice, then sprinkled with salt. This works and tastes great on grapes as well.


----------



## lobsterxmanx (Apr 24, 2011)

wow, this is exactly what i want to do..... but i dont have nearly the space for it, nor the money..... i feel that one day though ill live more like this, maybe in europe somewhere.
either way, great garden man. i hope no nasty caterpillars mess anything up.

i forgot, im growing a couple water melons from seeds i kept while eating one. one just sprouted, but ones been in the ground for a while, in fact, here it is. its the beginning of my outdoor garden. hehehe


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

looking happy there bru.....welcome to McP's wonderful world of veggies!!!

I got 3 cucumbers popping there heads out of the ground today. It's been 25 degrees over here!! Makes me wonder whats going to happen with the summer, hope it doesn't peter out too early.



lobsterxmanx said:


> wow, this is exactly what i want to do..... but i dont have nearly the space for it, nor the money..... i feel that one day though ill live more like this, maybe in europe somewhere.
> either way, great garden man. i hope no nasty caterpillars mess anything up.
> 
> i forgot, im growing a couple water melons from seeds i kept while eating one. one just sprouted, but ones been in the ground for a while, in fact, here it is. its the beginning of my outdoor garden. hehehe View attachment 1566918


----------



## lobsterxmanx (Apr 24, 2011)

DST said:


> looking happy there bru.....welcome to McP's wonderful world of veggies!!!
> 
> I got 3 cucumbers popping there heads out of the ground today. It's been 25 degrees over here!! Makes me wonder whats going to happen with the summer, hope it doesn't peter out too early.


thanks! is that 25 celsius im guessing? and hopefully when i move more up north it will be better for growing, florida soil blows.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

celcius indeed. Amazing weather for Northern Europe this time of year.


----------



## raptoid780 (Apr 24, 2011)

Let me ask a silly question here.....Do veggie plants..let's say some hot peppers, have a vegging period and blooming period like marijuana? In other words, will they flower based on maturity vs. the photo period like marijuana? I've got some thai dragon peppers that are doing really well with my females and I've got tons of outdoor veggie gardening experience, but never grown indoors. Ideally it would be nice if the things kept producing fruit year round if I kept them growing and the environment the same.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

raptoid780 said:


> Let me ask a silly question here.....Do veggie plants..let's say some hot peppers, have a vegging period and blooming period like marijuana? In other words, will they flower based on maturity vs. the photo period like marijuana? I've got some thai dragon peppers that are doing really well with my females and I've got tons of outdoor veggie gardening experience, but never grown indoors. Ideally it would be nice if the things kept producing fruit year round if I kept them growing and the environment the same.


im pretty sure that veggies grow fruit based off maturity. most tags ive read while buying veggies will say they produce after a number of days after planting. such as tomatoes where something like 60 days but may be less or more. a guy on RIU was doing some tomatoes in his cab and they flowered with his bud, he got some amazing looking tomatoes as well.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 24, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> im pretty sure that veggies grow fruit based off maturity. most tags ive read while buying veggies will say they produce after a number of days after planting. such as tomatoes where something like 60 days but may be less or more. a guy on RIU was doing some tomatoes in his cab and they flowered with his bud, he got some amazing looking tomatoes as well.


But how does it produce fruit even after it finished producing it if its under 24/0 light? How many days does it take for the plants to produce fruit after they just finished producing it?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

FrostickZero said:


> But how does it produce fruit even after it finished producing it if its under 24/0 light? How many days does it take for the plants to produce fruit after they just finished producing it?


from my experience they dont stop producing until theyre fruiting season is over. that is for plants that produce multiple fruits like tomatoes and peppers. not sure about lettuce and such since i havent grown it. tomatoes and those types will grow flowers above the others which will turn into fruit while the lower ones are rippening. many blossoms and fruit can be at once but once the weather changes to unfavorable conditions for those plants than production will halt. with 24/0 lighting and right conditions i would assume your plant wouldnt stop producing. cant say for sure though.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 24, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> from my experience they dont stop producing until theyre fruiting season is over. that is for plants that produce multiple fruits like tomatoes and peppers. not sure about lettuce and such since i havent grown it. tomatoes and those types will grow flowers above the others which will turn into fruit while the lower ones are rippening. many blossoms and fruit can be at once but once the weather changes to unfavorable conditions for those plants than production will halt. with 24/0 lighting and right conditions i would assume your plant wouldnt stop producing. cant say for sure though.


oh. Thanks. I am growing things indoor with 24/0 lighting so I wasn't sure if I had to change their light time to get things to produce fruits or not.

McPurple I'm sorry for taking over your thread just couldn't find the info that I needed to know and the topic was happening here.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2011)

There is a lot of growing of veg in The Netherlands using a combination of indoor and outdoor. Manipulating light to increase growing seasons and light intensity to plant. Believe you me, there is a whole hydroponic industry and light industry out there that makes MJ growing rather small looking. All plants are light sensitive to veg and flower/fruit. The thing you need to think about is that a lot of plants produce fruit for one season, others continue to produce fruit, just like MJ, plants have different cycles. So I think it all depends on what you are growing, lol. Sunny here again, can't believe it. My veg's are loving it.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 25, 2011)

DST said:


> There is a lot of growing of veg in The Netherlands using a combination of indoor and outdoor. Manipulating light to increase growing seasons and light intensity to plant. Believe you me, there is a whole hydroponic industry and light industry out there that makes MJ growing rather small looking. All plants are light sensitive to veg and flower/fruit. The thing you need to think about is that a lot of plants produce fruit for one season, others continue to produce fruit, just like MJ, plants have different cycles. So I think it all depends on what you are growing, lol. Sunny here again, can't believe it. My veg's are loving it.


Yea. I will be doing watermelon in hydro so it should be a very cool thing to see. I have to wait till I get the money to buy a better cordless saw.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool, that should be HUGE!!!! cordless saw??? is this a new growing technique that I am not aware off, lol j/k.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Cool, that should be HUGE!!!! cordless saw??? is this a new growing technique that I am not aware off, lol j/k.


Hahaha na. I need a new circular saw because the one that I have is very old and I'm scared of it catching on fire and there is only 1 plug in spot and I have no idea how safe that is. I bought one but I'm gonna take it back and get a better one. I need to build stuff and a circular saw is some thing that I really need.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a few things like that that I need but have never get round to getting..like a ph meter, and a thermometer, and an EC meter, and a....


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 25, 2011)

DST said:


> I have a few things like that that I need but have never get round to getting..like a ph meter, and a thermometer, and an EC meter, and a....


_I have a PH meter I just don't know how to calibrate it. =/
_


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2011)

That could be a sticker on a car!!! lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 25, 2011)

FrostickZero said:


> oh. Thanks. I am growing things indoor with 24/0 lighting so I wasn't sure if I had to change their light time to get things to produce fruits or not.
> 
> McPurple I'm sorry for taking over your thread just couldn't find the info that I needed to know and the topic was happening here.


dont worry about it man, thread is open to all.

what type of ph meter do you have?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 25, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> dont worry about it man, thread is open to all.
> 
> what type of ph meter do you have?


I have the Eco Testr PH1


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 25, 2011)

dont know if it came with instructions on how to calibrate but here is a link for it

http://www.eutechinst.com/manuals/english/ecotestr_pH1_r1.pdf


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 26, 2011)

ive been looking all over for some giant sunflower seeds and cant find them so last night i ordered a 25 pack of kong hybrid. supposed to be able to hit 14 ft tall. some reviews claim they ht 17. i hope i can hit at least 10. http://www.burpee.com/flowers/sunflowers/sunflower-kong-hybrid-prod000394.html?catId=cat70016

they had some other tall varieties but i like the single giant flower. as soon as they arrive i am gonna start them indoors


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 26, 2011)

i got a bunch of free straw berries today. lady said that they bloom twice a year, one time now and another in june. i got about 20. i planted 4-5 plants in 2 3 gallon pots. the rest were small starts and i put them in a 4 incher.

finished my trench and it is now ready to be filled with good dirt so i can have big sunflowers.

also plants are staying outside in the GH tonight and maybe for the next week while it is supposed to be decant


----------



## ozgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice score on all those strawberries mcpurple, and I've never heard of sunflowers getting that big, I'd love to have a go at growing something like that aswell, cant wait to see how they turn out for you.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 26, 2011)

i planted some "gigantaeus"; the package says they top out at 13-14 ft and the flower gets to be 11- 14 inches... if this is true i'm getting lots of BIG sunflower seeds.

(the brand on the package is "west coast seeds").


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 26, 2011)

some super healthy strawberries in that big pot! lots of flowers and strawberries to come!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice stuff Mcp, sunflowers do indeed get huge. I am sure I have a pic of one that grew out of the pavement (sidewalk) here in Amsterdam. WIll try and find it, it's a cool thing to behold.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice strawberry score McPurple. I'd love to have some of those strains. =D


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 27, 2011)

Every thing looks good. i wish i had a larger variety but i did add some hobaneros and cumbers. I walked outside one day to find 3 cucumber sprouts then i realized that they came from last years crop. last year some birds picked at a few veggies so i just left them there to compost but i guess mother-nature decided to let the seeds grow. I have also found a few tomato sprouts . maybe next year ill just grow the plants that sprout hahah/.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

now that would be a proper natural garden.


RyanTheRhino said:


> Every thing looks good. i wish i had a larger variety but i did add some hobaneros and cumbers. I walked outside one day to find 3 cucumber sprouts then i realized that they came from last years crop. last year some birds picked at a few veggies so i just left them there to compost but i guess mother-nature decided to let the seeds grow. I have also found a few tomato sprouts . maybe next year ill just grow the plants that sprout hahah/.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 27, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> some super healthy strawberries in that big pot! lots of flowers and strawberries to come!


thanks LG. and ya the healthy ones are the ones i have had for a few years now, the new ones i got dont look great but here in a week or so they should be much more happy with life



RyanTheRhino said:


> Every thing looks good. i wish i had a larger variety but i did add some hobaneros and cumbers. I walked outside one day to find 3 cucumber sprouts then i realized that they came from last years crop. last year some birds picked at a few veggies so i just left them there to compost but i guess mother-nature decided to let the seeds grow. I have also found a few tomato sprouts . maybe next year ill just grow the plants that sprout hahah/.


sounds like a good plan man. thats how my grand parents do it. they live in 3 buses that they converted to homes on theri own property and use nothing but natural resources, river for water, ground for food, solar lights for lighting, they pretty much took it the hole 10 yards. the way they get plants to grow is just like you accidently did they purposely leave all the plants theri and some of the harvest and mix it all up so it kinda starts to decompose a bit and then the next year hundreds plants pop up.

i think i should have some stuff popping up soon from last year. i know i had radishes sprouting all winter cuz i let them go to seed and drop them, next thing i know they are sprouting every where even in the freezing weather we had.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey veg heads, talking of things poppin up...i left some brocolli out over the winter and it has now gone into flower...check:



The strawberries had to get sprayed, a few extremely bright Red dots detected on them...thought they were prob mites. They seem happy though (the plants - not the mites, hahaha)


My Romanse Brocolli yins


Pumpkins are growing wild man.


As are the Peas, cane in place, going to hang some net probably from the roof of the greenhouse for these...still working on what to do best..any suggestions welcome.


And last but not least, one of my Faves, our Japanse Azaleas...getting into bloom now.


Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 27, 2011)

i like the japanse Azalea.
are you gonna collect the seeds from the broccoli plant?
your pics of your stuff make my pics look like such shit, but its cool i just need a better cam beside my phone.

i found a flower on a squash plant today. i dont know why except maybe the lighting i had them on. they were only getting like 12 hours of indoor light. my stoner ass didnt realize this till now. so when they are indoors i have a timer now on 18/6. 

i also left the veggies in the gh last night. it got down to about 40. and this morning all the plants looked fine except like 6 peppers, they look like they were froze some how, they were fine tilll the sun shown on them then they got all droopy. maybe they will per up by the end of the day i hope


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

Not sure about the seeds, I guess I could do. I was actually thinking about it earlier and wondered how it would work with the seeds. I guess unlike MJ the flowers self pollinate. With the flower on your squash, will that not turn into a fruit? or do you want to grow the plant more before it goes inot fruit.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Not sure about the seeds, I guess I could do. I was actually thinking about it earlier and wondered how it would work with the seeds. I guess unlike MJ the flowers self pollinate. With the flower on your squash, will that not turn into a fruit? or do you want to grow the plant more before it goes inot fruit.


i know some veggies self pollinate and i think a few dont.

and the flower will try to turn into a fruit if it opens (witch by tomorrow i think it will be) but i dont want it to cuz they are still small but all well, im gonna leave it on and let what happens happen.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 27, 2011)

looking great DST! are all your plants in coco? using the same nutes as your mj?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2011)

Any tips for germing pepper seeds??? Im about to say screw it and by established plants already.

Is there an advantage/disadvantage from growing from seed, or buying them from the nursery already grown?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 27, 2011)

im on the same page as you bill. my peppers and chiles didnt make it so i may try inside or just buy some.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Any tips for germing pepper seeds??? Im about to say screw it and by established plants already.
> 
> Is there an advantage/disadvantage from growing from seed, or buying them from the nursery already grown?


my bell pepper and jalapeño took about 3 weeks to pop, ive been told now a few times they usaly take longer. i just kept mine moist in room temps.

if they dont take i would just go buy some starts. pest and disease free of course though.


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

cheers LG, yeh, I have been composting all my old coco and soil from my grows throughout last year, along with some extra's from the kitchen waste (as well as the mulch from my bubble bags). I am not sure how strong the nutes are in the compost but when I first transplanted one of the MJ girls it seemed a tad hot when I gave them added nutes. So now I am a 50% regime for all my feeds, which are indeed the same as what I feed the MJ crew with (Bio Nova organic Supermix 5-2-4)



littlegrower2004 said:


> looking great DST! are all your plants in coco? using the same nutes as your mj?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 28, 2011)

DST said:


> cheers LG, yeh, I have been composting all my old coco and soil from my grows throughout last year, along with some extra's from the kitchen waste (as well as the mulch from my bubble bags). I am not sure how strong the nutes are in the compost but when I first transplanted one of the MJ girls it seemed a tad hot when I gave them added nutes. So now I am a 50% regime for all my feeds, which are indeed the same as what I feed the MJ crew with (Bio Nova organic Supermix 5-2-4)


nice! most people that ive seen dont think coco should be used outside possibly due to it being susceptible to drying out faster than soil. glad to see you using it so it gives me good confidence to put a bigger one out other than my small one thats currently outside. never heard of that nute before. your plants seem to be loving it though and have grown real nice!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey vegg heads  hows it growing? 
Im testing out my super soil on some veggies before I use it all on my mj lol I put in a tomato and a pepper... lets hope I didn't muck this up like I seem to do with most everything ells haha. I went to this huge garden center today and they have EVERYTHING! sooooo many different types of edible and non edible plants! Man that place would get me in trouble if I had more outdoor space, I would spend so much lol I'll go back when its time to go outdoors and pick up some goodies. Anywho-
I also planted more seeds a few days ago. Iv set more spent guano kelp tea bags on the surface of the beds, its been raining some so they're prob leaching some good stuff in the soil. You can see the holes iv stabbed into the soil. I took a 2ft long stick and a few bong rips and went slasher on those mofos lol STAB STAB STAB! lol Trying to get some air in em.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 28, 2011)

damn your probably up to your head in soil over there! 2 bales of promix and some super soil! lots of fresh planted veggies as well. did you give everything else the chop since it was a bit early? hope your soil works for you after all this time, though you got plenty of promix to replace it if it doesnt work. not sure why it wouldnt though.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone one know how I can make compost soil with worms indoors with the left over veg that I don't use but not get an order from it? Also if its good can it possibly be sold?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> damn your probably up to your head in soil over there! 2 bales of promix and some super soil! lots of fresh planted veggies as well. did you give everything else the chop since it was a bit early? hope your soil works for you after all this time, though you got plenty of promix to replace it if it doesnt work. not sure why it wouldnt though.


Yeah I got 6 cubic feet of super soil! lol I dont think I'll need to buy soil for a while. I will amend the promix with goodies though, so the purchasing isnt over.
I still have my original veggies but they need to go out soon! my beans are a lost cause haha atleast untangling them is.
Youd be surprised @ how many different ways I can fuck things up...


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

there seems to be plenty of indoor composters on the market...not sure what the smell would be like from them but I am guessing okay. Not sure how you could make one yourself but check google there seems to be a lot of offerings. Even if you don't buy one you may get some ideas of how to make one.
IF you are using indoor and veg from your kitchen, remember to remove all seeds from anything, egg shells are great, peelings etc. If you get some dry dog food, this will also speed up the process and add bonemeals, etc to your compost. Not sure about selling it, you would probably need to be eating a whole load to make it profitable....




FrostickZero said:


> Anyone one know how I can make compost soil with worms indoors with the left over veg that I don't use but not get an order from it? Also if its good can it possibly be sold?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 29, 2011)

DST said:


> there seems to be plenty of indoor composters on the market...not sure what the smell would be like from them but I am guessing okay. Not sure how you could make one yourself but check google there seems to be a lot of offerings. Even if you don't buy one you may get some ideas of how to make one.
> IF you are using indoor and veg from your kitchen, remember to remove all seeds from anything, egg shells are great, peelings etc. If you get some dry dog food, this will also speed up the process and add bonemeals, etc to your compost. Not sure about selling it, you would probably need to be eating a whole load to make it profitable....


Well I do plan on making compost soil and lay it out in the front and back yard once I dig up the grass since its pretty much clay here so I was thinking of using it to help make it cheaper instead of buying soil or use the used soil from my plants once they get to big for a chosen pot size but I might make compost and use that for my indoor garden. I was thinking of possibly making a compost setup but use compost worms to help speed things up.


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 29, 2011)

looking great who dat, you cheat by going and buying plants. J/K man.

i like your compost tea bag idea. i made a small batch of tea using worm castings and sea bird gauno it looked great and potent but i noticed all the stuff inside the tea bag when it got wet it just kinda leaked out of the tea bag and after 24 hours theri was nothing left in the tea bag and it was all sitting on the bottom. is that normal?

and frostick, i just saw a home made composter for outside. they used a 55 gallon drum and a broom to make a tumbler. looked great, and you can always add worms to the compost.
ive been wanting to make one for awhile now, but i dont really want a small one, i want at least 25 gallons or bigger


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> looking great who dat, you cheat by going and buying plants. J/K man.
> 
> i like your compost tea bag idea. i made a small batch of tea using worm castings and sea bird gauno it looked great and potent but i noticed all the stuff inside the tea bag when it got wet it just kinda leaked out of the tea bag and after 24 hours theri was nothing left in the tea bag and it was all sitting on the bottom. is that normal?
> 
> ...


haha I knew I was gonna catch some heat for buying those. I honestly didn't have anything ells to xplant with, all my veggies were x planted just a few days ago.

and its normal for stuff to come out of the bag, especially when you squeeze and shake it really well, but Iv never had an entire bag go empty. The stuff @ the bottom is good and should be the consistency of old river mud {I dont know how thats different from regular mud but thats just what comes to mind lol} after 20hrs. I use pantihose/ stockings... Make sure you mix it up really well before you use it, the stuff @ the bottom is good sh!t  Did you add molasses? or something ells for the microbs to munch on?


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 29, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> haha I knew I was gonna catch some heat for buying those. I honestly didn't have anything ells to xplant with, all my veggies were x planted just a few days ago.
> 
> and its normal for stuff to come out of the bag, especially when you squeeze and shake it really well, but Iv never had an entire bag go empty. The stuff @ the bottom is good and should be the consistency of old river mud {I dont know how thats different from regular mud but thats just what comes to mind lol} after 20hrs. I use pantihose/ stockings... Make sure you mix it up really well before you use it, the stuff @ the bottom is good sh!t  Did you add molasses? or something ells for the microbs to munch on?


ya it was like river mud at the bottom. i used an un used gauss pad and made it into a tea sack, maybe i will use the pantyhose next time. and yes i added molasses only about a half table spoon,and then about 1 tsp of roots oregonisms, alot of worm castings and quite a bit of bird guano, i mixed it in a small coffee container so its more like concentrate tea and i dont think i should use it by it self, maybe like 1 cup of tea per 1 gallon of water. it also foamed up alot while bubbling. it is supposed to bubble right?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ya it was like river mud at the bottom. i used an un used gauss pad and made it into a tea sack, maybe i will use the pantyhose next time. and yes i added molasses only about a half table spoon,and then about 1 tsp of roots oregonisms, alot of worm castings and quite a bit of bird guano, i mixed it in a small coffee container so its more like concentrate tea and i dont think i should use it by it self, maybe like 1 cup of tea per 1 gallon of water. it also foamed up alot while bubbling. it is supposed to bubble right?


Yeah diluting it is a good idea, and foam is a good sign  You can see how high this batch got from the water marks... the jamaican bat guano foams like crazy. I also add liquid karma and or powdered seaweed. 





also want lots of air...


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 29, 2011)

air is another reason i dont do it on a larger scale. i just have 1 small pump and air stone. so i just use a container about the size of 1 gallon and try to make it very concentrated


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

you guys and your teas are like mad scientists!


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

Mad, being the operative word!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2011)

i dont even know to much about tea and making it, i just know a few things that are good for it and the basics. i need to find a really good guide. all the ones i have read seem to contradict one another on how to do things. so for now i am just sticking with my simple mix untill i find a good guide. i need to go pick up some gardening books


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2011)

ok 1st pic is of all my plants out in the sun we hit like 69 today. they are all doing well except the tomatoes in the 2nd pic, they have yellowing going on under neath and it is only those ones on that one row that have it. i dont think it is a def. cuz i have bigger toms that are not showing any signs of one, and they get the same food as the others.

also got a bunch of radish sprouts much more then expected germed so im happy the seeds i collected last year work.

we are supposed to have nice weather here for about a week, a bit cold at night still though. supposed to hit 81 by wendsday or thursday


----------



## 420God (Apr 30, 2011)

Plants are looking great!


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> air is another reason i dont do it on a larger scale. i just have 1 small pump and air stone. so i just use a container about the size of 1 gallon and try to make it very concentrated


 "Are you using the water pump to aerate the tea by means of waterfall? I think water falls work fairly well to aerate solution..." baked, it just sounds funny, but would help aeration.
I dont dilute the tea for my older plants but you probably made a much stronger batch then I did. Im just toasted and speaking my mind  


You two are


littlegrower2004 said:


> you guys and your teas are like mad scientists!


 the mad ones. 


DST said:


> Mad, being the operative word!!!


 haha





mcpurple said:


> i dont even know to much about tea and making it, i just know a few things that are good for it and the basics. i need to find a really good guide. all the ones i have read seem to contradict one another on how to do things. so for now i am just sticking with my simple mix untill i find a good guide. i need to go pick up some gardening books


Hey Iv come across a few good ones, I'' try to find em' again.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

how would i put horse shit to good use? I have it readily available.


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2011)

It needs to cook and break down some first, no good fresh and wet. Throw it in a compost if you have one.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Hey peeps, chuffed this moring, looks like some of my "Tasty Tom" seeds are sprouting. These are the shop bought tomatoes that I dried some seeds from and planted. Real juicy and tasty, medium sized tomatoes.


I planted 3 cucumbers, they all came up, but one just totally died. I was looking at the roots and they looked fine, I put it in the shade, I put it in direct sun, gave it some straight water, nothing seemded to get this thing back up. Anyway, if the grow like they did last year 2 plants should be enough for the wife and I.

Close up of parsley.

Pumpkins..



The Splendens are coming along great...



Okay, what do you guys think, bright red dots? these are our first rose buds to show....also found some on the strawberry plants, mites I think.

They don't seem to be moving so I thought they are probably eggs...


Peace, DST






https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/veggies-23739/1578890-img-2082/


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Now I am not sure, I have been looking closer and it appears that these are the trichomes of the rose....but the webs make it look like mites, but I think what looks like webs are actually grass seeds that fly around (the fluffy variety, excuse my knowledge of them).


???what do you peeps think???


----------



## FrostickZero (May 1, 2011)

They look like spider mites


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

whatever they are, they have been sprayed.


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> "Are you using the water pump to aerate the tea by means of waterfall? I think water falls work fairly well to aerate solution..." baked, it just sounds funny, but would help aeration.
> I dont dilute the tea for my older plants but you probably made a much stronger batch then I did. Im just toasted and speaking my mind
> 
> 
> ...


ni i just use a air pump into a air stone to bubble the water, dont have a water circulater, so no water fall happening. i have on in my fish tank that would work but they need it more then me i think.
and that would be great about the tea guide if you can find it.



billcollector99 said:


> how would i put horse shit to good use? I have it readily available.


if it is aged, i would just toss it into my soil and mix it real good. it seems to me it is much easier to alow just the soil feed the plants rather then feed them every time you water, and having to make some sort of tea or dig it in to the top 2 inches of soil with out disturbing roots.



DST said:


> Now I am not sure, I have been looking closer and it appears that these are the trichomes of the rose....but the webs make it look like mites, but I think what looks like webs are actually grass seeds that fly around (the fluffy variety, excuse my knowledge of them).
> 
> 
> ???what do you peeps think???


i just looked at mine and a few neighbors and ours are a few days behind yours in the budding stage and they all have the same thing. they are not mights, but like you said above a rose trichome. i rub my finger on mine and it felt like soft thorn almost. i dont think it is anything to worry about. the webs did throw me off though.

and dam DST all your plants always look so healthy great work.
and 2 cucumber plants should be enough for you and your wife. i only grew 2 last year and it produced way more then enough for me and 5 other people some even went to waste. if i have extras this year i am going to try to donate them to a home less shelter or something nice.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

muchas gracias McP. And thanks for checking our your ones as well to compare. I sprayed them the other day as they always get aphides when the new growth starts to come through. Then I saw this and thought, ffs. But the webs as I say, are not actually webs, they are seeds not disimilar to dandelion seeds. I think you may be right there with the cucmber thing. Ah well, I can always donate some to neighbours, lol. Keep them happy.


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2011)

no prob man, i spray mine once a week with neem ever since i saw a few aphids on them a few weeks ago.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

so if it isnt aged dont use it??? and how long should it age for?


----------



## mcpurple (May 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> so if it isnt aged dont use it??? and how long should it age for?


im not to sure on the aged thing, i have always been told to use aged manure and by aged all that is meant is that is it is about a year old or composted. if you go into a cow field in summer and find those dried up cow patties and i mean crunchy dry, those are considered aged.
i know a few people who do use fresh horse and piss shit from theri stalls also mixed in with bedding and theri garden does great. could also use some aged stuff and make a teas as well.

http://www.plantea.com/manure.htm

in the link above it has alot of good info on poo. check it it out. its not to long and is easy to understand.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

i think I am stoned, "a lot of good info on the poo", loved it, I giggled McP. I am down with that shit though, honest lol.


----------



## mcpurple (May 7, 2011)

i should be putting stuff in the ground by next week maybe.

here is some pics.

i got some pics of the tomatoes and peppers, strawberry clusters, my fern finally came up that i took from the red woods, my hen n chick plants are making new chicks, also planted both types of sunflower that i have thats whats in the empty pots, pics of the lettuce, and radishes, and the blury sprout is carrot.

im also gonna be starting my potatoes soon once i get more soil.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 7, 2011)

Damn, looks good. I think your garden is going to like the upcoming months more than mine!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 8, 2011)

nice i cant wait to get me some tomatoes. my plants are 3+feet tall already. best of luck


----------



## mcpurple (May 8, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> nice i cant wait to get me some tomatoes. my plants are 3+feet tall already. best of luck


mine will get theri soon, our growing season is just about to begin



DesertSativa said:


> Damn, looks good. I think your garden is going to like the upcoming months more than mine!


thanks DS. why do you say mine are going to like the next few months more then yours? your garden looks great to me


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2011)

Celebrity tomato and cauliflower






and my squash are taking off







and my red pepper and cantaloupe from seed


----------



## mcpurple (May 8, 2011)

your plants are looking really good BC, my squash and zucchinis have been stressed and burnt by the sun a lil bit, we had a few days of 80 degree weather so i placed them outside and the soft tender leafs of the squash and zucchini burnt up on the edges, but they shall recover and now i know that they need to be hardened off more then any other plant i have right now


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2011)

Yeah luckily i put mine in the ground when they were young so they hardened off a couple weeks ago, the past couple days they have been loving the hot warm weather it seems, one of them has doubled in size, and is twice as big as the other two, the far left squash i believe.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 8, 2011)

How does the cauliflower plant grow, i have never grown it before, so i am kinda amazed at its growth speed right now. How many crowns per plant is normal?


----------



## mcpurple (May 8, 2011)

never grown it, but i think i remember some one in here who is growing it i think.

here is a small guide to cauliflower though -> http://www.weekendgardener.net/vegetables/cauliflower.htm


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 8, 2011)

havent gotten a chance to update how the garden is doing lately so here it is. most everything is doing well!


----------



## mcpurple (May 9, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> havent gotten a chance to update how the garden is doing lately so here it is. most everything is doing well!


looking really good man, it seems you have a head start on the growing season being where your at eh.
those radishes look nice and fat to man, nice to see they get big even though they are right next to each other, every local gardener i talk to always talks about plant spacing but i dont seem to have a prob with plants in tight situations.

and is that green pepper a cayenne pepper? 
are you going to be trying any of the three sisters planting tech with the corn? if you dont know what that is then let me know and ill post the link again, i think you might like it. 

and i think i know what the hose in the can is. is it a DIY sprinkler or water spreader?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 9, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> looking really good man, it seems you have a head start on the growing season being where your at eh.
> those radishes look nice and fat to man, nice to see they get big even though they are right next to each other, every local gardener i talk to always talks about plant spacing but i dont seem to have a prob with plants in tight situations.
> 
> and is that green pepper a cayenne pepper?
> ...


thanks MC. yeah the plants have exploded in the last few weeks thanks to the hot weather and lots of sun. the radishes did pretty well especially since i had never grown them before. some of them got pretty fat and there wasnt really any problem with placing those so close together. most other plants i can see the benefit to having more room between them but i wouldnt go to the extend that most packages say unless your planting an entire pack. yeah the pepper is a cayenne, good eye! i dont remember that method for the corn as you mentioned so if you do post a link ill make sure to check it out. the corn is going off the hook and should be pretty tall come harvest. last year the corn was started late and didnt get very large so only got some small husks that dried out quickly on the plant. your right about the DIY water spreader haha!


----------



## mcpurple (May 9, 2011)

here you go man.
http://faq.gardenweb.com/faq/lists/teach/2003045238014436.html

much benifets from doing it for plants and soil


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 9, 2011)

thats a neat method but its a bit late for me to do that now. i do have my peas next to the corn and never thought about just letting it climb the corn. if you see in the pics that i made a few strings across to my fencing for the plants to train on over to the fence. i think we got some squash to do as well as some cucumbers and zucinis. im stoked about the cantaloupe though and the watermelon! only got one of each to grow but that should be fine if i get a couple fruits off each.


----------



## mcpurple (May 9, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> thats a neat method but its a bit late for me to do that now. i do have my peas next to the corn and never thought about just letting it climb the corn. if you see in the pics that i made a few strings across to my fencing for the plants to train on over to the fence. i think we got some squash to do as well as some cucumbers and zucinis. im stoked about the cantaloupe though and the watermelon! only got one of each to grow but that should be fine if i get a couple fruits off each.


ya i thought it was cool, i would do t again if i was doing corn and had much more room. i did start some pole beans and sugar snap peas to have, i am gonna have my pole beans grow up my sunflower and use them for stalks to climb.


----------



## mellokitty (May 9, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i am gonna have my pole beans grow up my sunflower and use them for stalks to climb.


so nyoinking this idea. <3 thank you.


----------



## mcpurple (May 9, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> so nyoinking this idea. <3 thank you.


haha i tried to understand the second word but im stoned and cant make it out. but i think it means you like it


----------



## mellokitty (May 9, 2011)

think of a cartoon snatching: *nyoink*

(it means i'm thieving it. mwa ha ha ha)


----------



## mcpurple (May 10, 2011)

Ok today i did some planting of the tomatoes and peppers.
the row closest to you is jalapeño, next row is bell pepper, then Abe linclon toms and the last row is the beef steak toms. now i didnt realize till after they were in the ground but i can fit 3 more beef steak toms in but i want them to be where the bell peppers are so tomorrow i am going to dig up and move them and replace them with toms.i will also be planting every thing else tomorrow. i put oregonisms fungi in each hole they were planted in, also every plant i planted already had a nice colony going already. all my plants are doing great. i did find a few bugs on a squash but i neemed every thing again today so its all good, not to mention the lady bugs are showing up more and more every day now, they like my GH. i still need to purchase some though.



also tomorrow i am going to scatter radish and carrot seeds around the peppers and toms cuz its supposed to be good from what the companion planting guide i try to follow.
my sun flower seeds are also popping up.

http://www.ghorganics.com/page2.html

in the link is the guide i am using if any one cares.
my strawberries are gonna produce great this year to. im happy.

theri is also a few pics of some very nice sized pond trout that i caught today.

Today was a good day.


----------



## mcpurple (May 10, 2011)

forgot to add i will be trying to start a terrium soon, i dont know if i want it desert themed, or tropical or something else. i like the idea of making a forest that represents what Oregons woods look like.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 10, 2011)

very nice trout there! didnt those teeth cut you up? i always hold a trout by the gills. i love trout fishing in streams, im sure you got plenty of spots to do that up there. the garden is looking real good as well buddy! is that lettuce in the first pic? i got only one of mine to sprout and it was down the row so i guess it floated down there but it works for me.


----------



## mcpurple (May 11, 2011)

no the teeth on trout are not to big or sharp, kinda like rough sand paper. the huge steel head and salmon have some bigger teath but ive never been cut. now ling cod though those have some teeth to fuck some shit up. we got alot of streams and our river is supposed to be one of the best salmon and steel head rivers in the us. i have yet to catch a big salmon or steel head though. the season here is soon to open for them though. so i will start fishing in the river again soon, its just been to high and dirty to fish really. i tried the other day and caught a small cutthroat but thats it. these 2 trout in the pics were from a small pond.

and ya that is lettuce, i got 4 varieties. thats funny you got a lettuce down from where you planted. i planted a few more lettuce seeds the other day cuz i felt more could fit in the space


----------



## mellokitty (May 11, 2011)

i've caught a couple ling cod in my life, alien-looking mean fuckers. before that i had no idea fish (other than piranhas) had teeth. haven't trout-fished since my grandpa died when i was wee. maybe gonna try and take the kid to a lake this year for some fishin (the mighty fraser's RIGHT THERE but it's kinda scary and fast and deep).

quick q: if i took the seeds out of a ripe bell pepper, are they gonna sprout? or do they have to be off a further-gone-than-ripe fruit?


----------



## mcpurple (May 11, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i've caught a couple ling cod in my life, alien-looking mean fuckers. before that i had no idea fish (other than piranhas) had teeth. haven't trout-fished since my grandpa died when i was wee. maybe gonna try and take the kid to a lake this year for some fishin (the mighty fraser's RIGHT THERE but it's kinda scary and fast and deep).
> 
> quick q: if i took the seeds out of a ripe bell pepper, are they gonna sprout? or do they have to be off a further-gone-than-ripe fruit?


ya they look pretty nasty, they remind me of a pitbull for some reason. and i love trout fishing, fishing is a great stress reducer and peace finder. when i have my kid and he is old enough to fish we will go out all the time, great bonding time to. 

as for the pepper seeds, well im really not sure. ive read about people in gardening books and on here who have grown a tomatoes out of a rotting tomato, so the seed germed in side and then sprouted. i would just take a few of them and put them in a shot glass of water and see if they crack if not then maybe dry them


----------



## mellokitty (May 11, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ya they look pretty nasty, they remind me of a pitbull for some reason. and i love trout fishing, fishing is a great stress reducer and peace finder. when i have my kid and he is old enough to fish we will go out all the time, great bonding time to.
> 
> as for the pepper seeds, well im really not sure. ive read about people in gardening books and on here who have grown a tomatoes out of a rotting tomato, so the seed germed in side and then sprouted. i would just take a few of them and put them in a shot glass of water and see if they crack if not then maybe dry them


lol yeah, hopefully SEVERAL HOURS of bonding time with DADDY (and mummy can stay home and paint my toenails or something). when are you expecting? what an exciting time! ours is 2 and daddy is excited about all sorts of stuff this year including camping, fishing and kiddy roller coasters. 

they're already dry, i actually planted some but i'm still waaaaaiiitiiiinnnnngg.......


----------



## mcpurple (May 11, 2011)

my girl friends due date is november 13 and her b-day is nov 11th so i hope she has it on her birth day.

i still got a long time before any fishing gets done but hey im thinking of it. i get to find out the sex here ina few weeks. hoping for a boy


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2011)

1st pic is of my dog guarding my valuable crops.

2nd pic is of the bed i pulled up 1 row of peppers and moved them forward so i could have another row of toms. i planted 2 more abe Lincolns and 1 more beef steak.

3rd pic is of the squash i planted. i planted 2 squash and 2 zucchini x squash.
i was gonna put more but they get big and im sure these 4 are gonna be enough.
the pot with a few types of plants in it is doing ok i guess, its just for fun for the xtras i had.

and just a few close ups.

last night i went out in my garden with a flash light to look at the slug population and only found tiny babies but i still killed about 50 last night all babies and noen were on my plants just on the ground going towards my beer trap. and while i was doing this i noticed all the worm were out and about and OMG i have never seen worms so fucking big, the 1st one i saw scared me cuz i saw it out the corner of my eye and it was at least 16 inches long and and about as round as a dime. fucking huge and theri was so many. im glad i got worms.

any way heres some pics. im going to plant the rest of my crops today i think besides the sunflowers cuz they just popped in theri pots so they will stay theri for a week or 2


----------



## mellokitty (May 12, 2011)

lol, you and every other expecting dad. y'all just KNOW that if it's a girl it'll just be another female to wrap you around their pinky.
(and my old man's been making up a hunting lesson plan since before he was born so i know whatcha mean )

garden's looking good, i cannot wait to have a plot to plant (still waiting on that machine.....)
dagnabbit wet coast, you need to stop raining! between the drownings outside and the pm inside, you're killin me!


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2011)

i will be just as happy if it is a girl. my family has some pretty male dom genes though.

what machine are you waiting for? a tiller?
what coast you from east or west. im a west coaster and love it, it sprinkled last night and is suppose to be partly cloudy for the next week with temps of average 60 day and 40 at night and then it is supposed to get better.
what do you have PM on indoors. pot or veggie starts.

i have found neem works pretty good for PM


----------



## DesertSativa (May 12, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i will be just as happy if it is a girl. my family has some pretty male dom genes though.
> 
> what machine are you waiting for? a tiller?
> what coast you from east or west. im a west coaster and love it, it sprinkled last night and is suppose to be partly cloudy for the next week with temps of average 60 day and 40 at night and then it is supposed to get better.
> ...


I have PM on a lot of my plants, only at the bass of the stalks and I don't really do anything about it. Should I be concerned or just let it be?


----------



## DesertSativa (May 12, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i will be just as happy if it is a girl. my family has some pretty male dom genes though.


I have a three year old daughter and can tell you that having a girl is an absolutely wonderful thing.


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2011)

i would defiantly try to take care of the pm. i had it last year at the end of the season so i just left be. it did not seem to effect fruit bad but it did start to make the leafs die off


----------



## DesertSativa (May 12, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i would defiantly try to take care of the pm. i had it last year at the end of the season so i just left be. it did not seem to effect fruit bad but it did start to make the leafs die off


I have also heard of using a mixture of 1 part H2O2 to 2 parts water and spray it on. Have you ever used a peroxide solution before?


----------



## mellokitty (May 12, 2011)

i've always wanted one of each, so i'm hoping next time..... 

we're on the WET coast of bc. it has been raining so much even the trees and shrubs have that "uuuuh, gahd, i drank too much last night, so hungover" look about them.
my man's been going apeshit hacking the blackberry brambles back (and you should SEE the gorgeous black soil under where they used to be) so i have waaaaay more gardenable area than i'd been expecting. he keeps telling me not to bother with the handtiller yet until buddy with the machine (<-hard 'ch', idk exactly what it is) comes through.

i help out at 4 rooms other than ours, and *everybody* has the pm, BAD. 
as to whether you should do something about it, it depends. obviously, if you're only growing personal and you don't mind, leave it be (keeping in mind that even if it stays at a level that doesn't affect your flowers, it'll probably still affect your yield). but, depending on the Why of your medicinal use, (if you or your patient have respiratory or autoimmune issues, for instance) you probably want to do something about it, it IS a mold. if you're distributing to a dispensary, for instance, any buyer worth their paycheque is going to spot it in 2.2 seconds. 

the best pm remedy i've ever encountered is the skim milk cure. (10:1 water:skim milk as foliar spray, let sit, then rinse) i know i know, at first i thought buddy's brain melted out his ear too, but it works.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 12, 2011)

I have only seen the PM on the stems. SHould i just treat the infected area or give the whole plants a spray down?


----------



## mellokitty (May 12, 2011)

if it's just a bit you could just wipe the affected area with the milk solution, it should just make it fall right off. (my understanding of how it works is it changes the surface-ph and the pm doesn't like it)


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2011)

DesertSativa said:


> I have also heard of using a mixture of 1 part H2O2 to 2 parts water and spray it on. Have you ever used a peroxide solution before?


never heard of that but what mellok mentioned i have heard of and have only heard good of it.

i just use neem for every thing now cuz it seems to work for me and i already have it. i can even deter ants with it.


and mellok, that is awesome your gonna have more gardening area to play with, glad the soil looks good to.
and ahhh i ate black berry bushes, love the berries but not the bush, i was thinking i would maybe grow a small BB start in a small pot and try to produce better then wild ones


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2011)

i did some more planting today, i planted 2 hills, on hill has 2 lemon cucumbers 1 straight 8 cucumber and 1 poisnet cucumber.
in hill 2 i have 3 cantaloupe and 2 water melon.

also today i traded 8 plants for 2 sacks full of horse poo about 250 pounds worth.
now on the phone she said it was just aged poo, so i was expecting some dried up horse turd. but instead i look in and was amazed, it was completely composted with other stuff, the stuff is so fluffy and rich and i am really happy about it. i have a lot of poo on my hands now or i should say compost. it kinda reminds me of the texture and light weight of coco. i also planted some carrot seed under my toms, and planted radishes through out the tom and pepper bed as well, the guide i use said this is a good idea so im testing it. i put radish seeds in every corner of my beds. and in between the rows of melons and cucs i planted some lettuce seed, carrot seed and some more radish.
pic 3 is one of my sunflowers, i took the pic cuz it appears it is a trifoliate or how ever its spelled, ive only seen MJ do this so i thought it was cool.
almost every thing is planted now except the sunflowers, and some plants im gonna put in pots and my potatoes. the pick of the trays is just showing how much veggies i still need to get rid of.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2011)

Score on the horse manure/compost and the garden's looking beautiful!


----------



## DesertSativa (May 12, 2011)

Damn that looks good. I wish I could get some lettuce started!


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2011)

i just toss the seed under a thin layer of soil and water lightly and they come up in a few days.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2011)

GIANT radish!


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2011)

holey shit man! either that radish is huge or you just have really small hands. J/K
what type of radish?

forgot to ask how the other veggies are doing.
they doing as good as the radishes?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> holey shit man! either that radish is huge or you just have really small hands. J/K
> what type of radish?
> 
> forgot to ask how the other veggies are doing.
> they doing as good as the radishes?


haha not sure the radish type still got the pack of seeds laying around somewhere that ill find out. everything else is doing good but theyre all things that grow longer than radishes so still sometime to see how they each turn out. plenty of tomatoes forming which is good and some strawberries ripening here and there. the corn is really enjoying itself with the recent weather and may be a good 5 to 6 ft by the time it produces. cant wait to see some watermelon and cantaloupe forming! remember from awhile ago gypsy bush growing some cantaloupe and ive always wanted to.


----------



## mcpurple (May 12, 2011)

home grown cantoulope is so dam good, i only got 2 last year, im hoping for much more this year


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 12, 2011)

yeah i have no idea how many a plant will produce but i have a nice amount of area for it to grow so hopefully ill get a few. same with the watermelon.


----------



## mcpurple (May 13, 2011)

well i was in the garden last night and noticed my toms doing something that ive only seen weed do but when lights are on. all my toms outside in the ground had al theri leafs and branches reaching for the sky they were almost like folding upward and clapping theri leafs.
any way i tghought it was cool and odd so i tried to take a pic with my phone and my tiny led flash light. not great pics but it kinda shows what i mean.

any one know the cause of this? with weed i know its a good thing and means they are loving life so i only assume its the same with toms.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 13, 2011)

i would ASSUME that it is them trying to conserve heat by making there leafs compact more. you did say it was dropping to the 40s at night so that may just be a reaction they do when it gets cold. pretty neat for sure.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> well i was in the garden last night and noticed my toms doing something that ive only seen weed do but when lights are on. all my toms outside in the ground had al theri leafs and branches reaching for the sky they were almost like folding upward and clapping theri leafs.
> any way i tghought it was cool and odd so i tried to take a pic with my phone and my tiny led flash light. not great pics but it kinda shows what i mean.
> 
> any one know the cause of this? with weed i know its a good thing and means they are loving life so i only assume its the same with toms.


I have tomatoes that are doing that too. I agree, I think it means that they are loving life!


----------



## mcpurple (May 13, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i would ASSUME that it is them trying to conserve heat by making there leafs compact more. you did say it was dropping to the 40s at night so that may just be a reaction they do when it gets cold. pretty neat for sure.


the ones in the green house are at the same temps and they weren't doing it just the ones in the ground. but im not worried to much as im sure its good


----------



## gogrow (May 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> well i was in the garden last night and noticed my toms doing something that ive only seen weed do but when lights are on. all my toms outside in the ground had al theri leafs and branches reaching for the sky they were almost like folding upward and clapping theri leafs.
> any way i tghought it was cool and odd so i tried to take a pic with my phone and my tiny led flash light. not great pics but it kinda shows what i mean.
> 
> any one know the cause of this? with weed i know its a good thing and means they are loving life so i only assume its the same with toms.


long time without checking in on your garden bro.... lookin good I see  

as for the leaves, many plants do this at night time... . I dont recall the specifics, but something to do with transpiration, no light, and possibly more turgor pressure from sucking up more water from the soil at night.....


----------



## SupaM (May 17, 2011)

Lovin' the Gardens!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2011)

been away for a while  I still dont have anything in the ground and lg is harvesting radishes lol The whether has been kinda crappy but I'll put stuff out soon... My corn froze maybe a week ago lol man they were looking nice too... I'll be back around once things slow down around here a little  looking good peeps.


----------



## mcpurple (May 17, 2011)

ha i should of waited a xtra week to plant, we had nice weather for a week and then i planted them andn ow its been rainy and even hailing, but the plants are getting tough from it. next week should be a good one.
sorry to hear about the corn


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

Hey Mcp and the Veg posse. Here's a few piucs from the greenhouse.

Well I won't be starting a Jam factory very soon, but fek me these little beauties were SOOO Tasty!!


I took your advise guys and just planted some potatoes that had a few roots on them in my veg box. So I guess once the leaves are above ground I cover them with more dirt, and just repeat that process? Anyones advise appreciated....


These are the shop bought tomatoes that I really liked so dried out some seeds from them and planted. Looking good to go...


Pumpkin Flower

And another


This weird thing is growing on my leeks...I am guessing seeds 


Komkommer's coming along (cucumber)


Seriously need to get these Napolitano Broccoli repotted...


Pumpkin patch with some Cauliflowers at the bottom left


Peas growing bloody everywhich way but loose..



Happy veggin people,

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (May 19, 2011)

Potatos grow well in rubbermaid totes.

Fill with dirt about 6", plant potatos, then as the leaves pop up slowly cover with more dirt. Eventually the tote will be full with soil, and the leaves will all be coming out the top. 

Just dump the tote over at harvest time, and sift out the potatos from the soil, and you dont have to dig anything up, or worry about losing potatos.


----------



## mcpurple (May 19, 2011)

nice update DST, them berries look good man, im still waiting for mine to fully ripen some are almost done, i should get quite a bit of straw berries this year. and i see BC has already beat me to answer the Q, im doing mine in a 7 gallon pot, i read a 5 gallon pot can produce up to 15 pounds so i think im good in the 7, plus im doing it just to learn how since it is my 1st time growing them.

is any one gonna stop using RIU an just use the riddlem3 site, i like it over their but kinda like it here to cuz i have all my stuff here, and i dont want to just stop coming here cuz im sure their is some peeps who arent over theri


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

cheers guys, that's what I thought. I have them in a grow bag of around 40 litre, 10 gallon, so fingers crossed. This is the only site I use for the time being...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 19, 2011)

ill be here! the rules are some bullshit but thats a lot of monitoring they will have to do to ensure no body breaks one. plus i would say most the 600 crew is respectable and should have no problems from the mods.

edit- i forgot to compliment DST on his beautiful garden! things are looking even better over there for you! ill be surprised to see how much you get off those pumpkins in that small area. the strawberries look tastey as well!


----------



## DesertSativa (May 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Mcp and the Veg posse. Here's a few piucs from the greenhouse.
> 
> Well I won't be starting a Jam factory very soon, but fek me these little beauties were SOOO Tasty!!
> 
> ...


Sorry for reposting yourpictures but wanted to compliment you on what you have done so far this year. The plants looks as healthy as can be! How old are your beans? I have beans that are at least a month old but only 6 or so inches tall. Will they take off soon or are mine just slow growers?


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> ill be here! the rules are some bullshit but thats a lot of monitoring they will have to do to ensure no body breaks one. plus i would say most the 600 crew is respectable and should have no problems from the mods.
> 
> edit- i forgot to compliment DST on his beautiful garden! things are looking even better over there for you! ill be surprised to see how much you get off those pumpkins in that small area. the strawberries look tastey as well!


I was thinking the same thing LG, it's all getting a bit crowded in that corner. Luckily I got some shelfs and more space in the greenhouse as they grow....we shall see.



DesertSativa said:


> Sorry for reposting yourpictures but wanted to compliment you on what you have done so far this year. The plants looks as healthy as can be! How old are your beans? I have beans that are at least a month old but only 6 or so inches tall. Will they take off soon or are mine just slow growers?


Thanks Desert, sounds like you have fairly normal growth. The first month or so not a lot was happening with my beans. Then after where you are just about now they just went bananas and are now up to 6 foot. So I think you'll see some mad growth coming up soon.

Peace and happy Friday folks.

DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 20, 2011)

heres some shots of my grandparents garden. though it basically nothing of what it truly is. this is the place i can owe my green thumb to. the strawberries are wild that grow in the forest of germany. they are some beasts bushes but the strawberries are small but way more taste than stores. they have some blackberries as well and some beautiful pea plants!


----------



## mellokitty (May 21, 2011)

very nice! i have my flowers picked out for this year but i want to do delphiniums next year. so pretty.


----------



## mcpurple (May 21, 2011)

nice garden your grand parents have LG.


----------



## SupaM (May 21, 2011)

Those strawberry plants look great! We are looking for somewhere in the yard to plant some...
ATB!


----------



## DST (May 21, 2011)

That is soo cool LG, I saw loads of wild strawberries in the forests in Austria, I bet they are a similar variety...they were growing everywhere! Would love to have got a taste.....munching some more of my strawberries with my breakfast this morning!! LEKKER!!!


----------



## mcpurple (May 22, 2011)

we have wild strawberries in oregon as well but they just flower and dont get fruit. theri si a variety that does this and people buy them just for the looks of them along paths and walk ways and are not grown for the fruits. i have a lipstick strawberry that i hate cuz it flowers pink flowers witch is cool but produces tiny berries if any. i need to do an update soon here


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

i posted this in my journal but i guess i can post it here is well since you guys have been seeing the progress of the cauliflowers and the neopolitano broccoli. Up-potted them into large 18-20l cointainers, few in each one. they are now outside next to the green cabbage, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (May 22, 2011)

they are gonna love theri new homes.
now if i remember right, your plants are on a deck correct? i thought it was you who was saying it was a bitch to get the GH up theri or something along those lines. 
also why dont you put some in the ground?


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

I live in the middle of a city McP and I am lucky enough to live on the top floor and have my own roof terrace, there is no ground to put anything in. I could plant some in the park but I reckon they wouldn't last long.


mcpurple said:


> they are gonna love theri new homes.
> now if i remember right, your plants are on a deck correct? i thought it was you who was saying it was a bitch to get the GH up theri or something along those lines.
> also why dont you put some in the ground?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2011)

A couple shots of my planter, so far the squash and the tomatos are starting to flower.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

Is it me or doea the first pic look like the plant is going to take a drink of that cup of water? if it is a cup of water.....?!?! lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Is it me or doea the first pic look like the plant is going to take a drink of that cup of water? if it is a cup of water.....?!?! lol.


LOL i didnt notice that at first, actually just an empty cup i use to scoop sand and stuff


----------



## whodatnation (May 24, 2011)

haha it does kinda look like its about to grab that cup and toss it over itself like a marathon runner  they look great


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

Few snaps from the garden. My peas are coming along big time as well. Will get some pics of those later.

My Tasty Toms


Some Red Iceberg lettuce.


Cucumbers


More lettuce


Pumpkin - quite a few of these developing.

Pumkin flower


Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (May 25, 2011)

looking good dst and BC99.

dst dont you know ice berg lettuce has the least of nutrition value of them all? j/k man im sure you knew that. im going to do a video on my garden later today that way i can talk in the video instead of typing it all up. im a lazy fuck. 
any update soon.
oh i also started some peas and pole beans last week


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

i wanted to try the red iceberg and I actually quite like the taste of iceberg even though some people poo-poo it. The ones I grew last year where pretty tasty.

my wife was just complaining that she thought the cucmubers where a bit yellow. think i'll give them some 'groene kracht' - (green power)


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

Looks awesome D 

Im gonna try making pickles this year, spicy pickles lol 
My slogan is going to be "taste my pickle" haha but really I want to try doing some stuff like that  Iv done jarring in the past with figs and jams and peaches and stuff but never pickled anything.


----------



## mcpurple (May 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Looks awesome D
> 
> Im gonna try making pickles this year, spicy pickles lol
> My slogan is going to be "taste my pickle" haha but really I want to try doing some stuff like that  Iv done jarring in the past with figs and jams and peaches and stuff but never pickled anything.


i made simple pickle last year with cucs and lemon cucs, i just cut them up and tossed them in pickle juice form the store and within a week they tasted good, but this year i would liek to try it all home made. i also want to makes pasta sauce, salsa and jalapeño poppers.

have you ever tried pickled asparigues? ( or however it is spelled) it is very good, kinda wish i grew some now


----------



## mellokitty (May 25, 2011)

i really want to make those "jazzy beans" this year (the ones that come in caesar's /bloody mary's) but my beans keep getting ~4 inches tall and dying! wtf? ditto tomatoes? i finally bought some starts out of frustration the other day. it's still unseasonally cold and rainy here. *boo*


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm bloody mary's!!! 
With a little more detail on your beans we can probably figure out the problem quickly with so many knowledgeable peeps here 

mcpurp- I love pickled "asparagus"! I love almost anything thats been pickled 
I actually drink pickle juice all the time lol sounds gross but for some reason I cant get enough haha
My brother tells me its great for hangovers but that may be a myth... he has done his bit of drinking though.


----------



## mcpurple (May 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> mmmmmmmmm bloody mary's!!!
> With a little more detail on your beans we can probably figure out the problem quickly with so many knowledgeable peeps here
> 
> mcpurp- I love pickled "asparagus"! I love almost anything thats been pickled
> ...


ya i like pickled stuff to except pigs feet. and i used to drink the juice as well with a bit of pepper added to it, so not gross at all my man.
and thats funny your bro says that cuz my older sister who is a avid drinker also claims it helps her with hang overs.
i have never tried cuz i dont like the idea of eating something pickled in the morning. but when i do get a hang over witch is rare now i just go grab a ice cold purple or blue Gatorade and it for some reason makes me feel great.

no video tonight guys.
sorry i lied again. it will happen sooner or later though.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 25, 2011)

Mcp you far from Coos Bay??


----------



## gfreeman (May 25, 2011)

alton brown can teach you how to make a pickle or anything else your imagination can muster. he has a show"good eats" AVID FAN. esp enjoy watching this guy high. hes on the foodnetwork late at night, he also the host of "Iron Chef: america" has tons of books. hes a nerd from the south. but ths motherfucker can cook, and pickle... and other shit. check em out please!


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

Also a pickle fan, will look out some cool pickle recipes for you guys when I have a minute (spicey for whodat!!!) Its asparagus season here in Europe, everywhere you go it's classed as a speciality. We get the gree ones (grown above ground) But the white ones (grown in earth mounds) are very popular. I am not really digging the whie asparagus since it tends to be a bit stringier in my experience. Stoned cooking is the nuts! Just got to rememebr to turn the stove off!!! lol. Peace veggie friends.

DST


----------



## mcpurple (May 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Mcp you far from Coos Bay??


nope. i am from grants pass. still in oregon right off the I-5.

im about 45 minutes from north cali and 80 miles from the coast


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> nope. i am from grants pass. still in oregon right off the I-5.
> 
> im about 45 minutes from north cali and 80 miles from the coast


Thats relatively close In my eyes. 

Close enough to make a drive if my fam decides to move over that way


----------



## mcpurple (May 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats relatively close In my eyes.
> 
> Close enough to make a drive if my fam decides to move over that way


i didnt read the question right at first, but yes i am some what close to coos bay about 2-3 hours away depending on how fast your driving.
do you plan on moving up as well?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i didnt read the question right at first, but yes i am some what close to coos bay about 2-3 hours away depending on how fast your driving.
> do you plan on moving up as well?


Yeah, by family I meant My wife, son and I. Its a slight possibility in the somewhat distant future


----------



## mcpurple (May 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah, by family I meant My wife, son and I. Its a slight possibility in the somewhat distant future


its a great place to live man, cities if you like the city and alot of country to rome.
is coos bay where you were thinking abut moving?


----------



## 4tatude (May 26, 2011)

mc ppl
grants pass is a nice area, ive friends there. i get up there every now n then to fish the rougue, or just visit. 
bill coos bay is so nice...of course thats from a fishermans eyes

anyway i enjoy gardening also. been scratching in the ground forever lol. ill post some garden pics if you dont mind.

i do lots of tomatoes n peppers and a wide variety of vegies. my garden goes year round as the climate here allows it.
edit this was last year of course, but ive new plants in ground now.


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2011)

very very nice 4tatude


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> its a great place to live man, cities if you like the city and alot of country to rome.
> is coos bay where you were thinking abut moving?


 Yeah or around that area, my girl has family up there.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

looks well organised 4tatude. Question for you, I see you plant your party cups directly into the ground. I assume this gives the younlings some protection and enables you to water more specifically...or are there other reasons? Cheers,

Just tasted the first of our peas yesterday, sooooo fresh and tasty!!

Have a good one McP and the veg heads,

DST




4tatude said:


> mc ppl
> grants pass is a nice area, ive friends there. i get up there every now n then to fish the rougue, or just visit.
> bill coos bay is so nice...of course thats from a fishermans eyes
> 
> ...


----------



## FrostickZero (May 27, 2011)

4tatude said:


> mc ppl
> grants pass is a nice area, ive friends there. i get up there every now n then to fish the rougue, or just visit.
> bill coos bay is so nice...of course thats from a fishermans eyes
> 
> ...


Your garden looks soo nice awsome job


----------



## mcpurple (May 27, 2011)

4tatude said:


> mc ppl
> grants pass is a nice area, ive friends there. i get up there every now n then to fish the rougue, or just visit.
> bill coos bay is so nice...of course thats from a fishermans eyes
> 
> ...


 wow thanks for sharing man. your plants look great, and i to was curious about the planting cups, i heard it he helps with keeping slugs off cuz they are supposedly not able to go ever the top brim.
and hey man the steelies and springers are up on the rogue right now, i need to get out and catch me one but i still need tags first, i went out and took pics last night of my garden and harvested my radiesh and lettuce but my CPU crashed so imusing a friends and it wont down load any thing so pics will come when ever i can get them.
1st i was to lazy and now i got a fuck cpu.
peace guys.
and thnaks for sharing 4tatude


----------



## mcpurple (May 27, 2011)

all the pics kinda do the explaining. i got a bunch of radishes small and big, i gave alot to my mother along with some lettuce. i replanted 1 row of scarlet white tip radish and a row of warm weather radishes. every thing is growing great for the shit weather we have been having lately, every time i think winter is over we get hit again with rain and wind, but its all good, its making my plants strong. i put 3 cages on the toms, its all i had the rest will be supported by string and sticks.

video coming soon with better explanations of every thing.

on a good note i have sold almost al my veggies, didnt make much but i about broke even after buying block and good dirt.


----------



## 4tatude (May 27, 2011)

DST said:


> looks well organised 4tatude. Question for you, I see you plant your party cups directly into the ground. I assume this gives the younlings some protection and enables you to water more specifically...or are there other reasons? Cheers,
> 
> Just tasted the first of our peas yesterday, sooooo fresh and tasty!!
> 
> ...


actually its just the top ring of the cup not the whole cup. the reason was so i could keep up with the different types of maters i planted


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 27, 2011)

looking real good there mc!!! theres like 50 strawberries going on over there.


----------



## FrostickZero (May 28, 2011)

Looking very good. I was wondering if you have made any DIY Vinegar prefer white vinegar though.


----------



## mcpurple (May 28, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> looking real good there mc!!! theres like 50 strawberries going on over there.


ya the plants inthe 5 gallon are going crazy, i didnt even get all the ones on the inside, now all i got to do is wait tll they turn red so i can eat them



FrostickZero said:


> Looking very good. I was wondering if you have made any DIY Vinegar prefer white vinegar though.


thanks man, but i dont know what your talking about vinegar though. maybe enlighten me or its just to early for me to remember


----------



## billcollector99 (May 28, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ya the plants inthe 5 gallon are going crazy, i didnt even get all the ones on the inside, now all i got to do is wait tll they turn red so i can eat them
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man, but i dont know what your talking about vinegar though. maybe enlighten me or its just to early for me to remember


Like how to make vinegar, similar to apple cider vinegar maybe>


----------



## Gastanker (May 28, 2011)

Awesome looking garden. Don't you love how early and fast radishes grow?


----------



## FrostickZero (May 28, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> hanks man, but i dont know what your talking about vinegar though. maybe enlighten me or its just to early for me to remember


I found things on how to make home made vinegars just I don't know how true they are and you seem like the type of person that would be interested in making it or have made it before.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Like how to make vinegar, similar to apple cider vinegar maybe>


 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=how+to+make+vinegar&aq=0&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=how+to+make+vin




Looking sweet dudes! looks like I got left in the dust! 

I'll make up for it! I started putting stuff outside yesterday and its supposed to be perdy cold tonight! damn it! I want my New Orleans growing season back!!! colorado sucks lol


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

Peas' starting to develop nicely. We would have a decent amount if my wife would stop pulling them off and eating them, haha. They are very sweet. If you leave them on will they rot quickly? Do you need to pull peas when they are done or can you leave them on the plant? Anyone know....?



The potatoes, I cover in coco every second day and they are back up the next day. Seem to be happy enough.


forgot about the brocolli and cailiflower..


peace, D


----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 29, 2011)

you need to pull those peas off quick, because i tryed to wait till the end of summer and they dryedout and turned into seeds.


----------



## mcpurple (May 29, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Awesome looking garden. Don't you love how early and fast radishes grow?


yes i do, seems like i planted them a few days ago and now they are harvested



FrostickZero said:


> I found things on how to make home made vinegars just I don't know how true they are and you seem like the type of person that would be interested in making it or have made it before.


never made it but you are right, i am interested now. thanks for mentioning it.


whodatnation said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=how+to+make+vinegar&aq=0&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=how+to+make+vin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weather here has been cold and rainy almost every day with breaks of sun, plants seem to be doing god in t though



DST said:


> Peas' starting to develop nicely. We would have a decent amount if my wife would stop pulling them off and eating them, haha. They are very sweet. If you leave them on will they rot quickly? Do you need to pull peas when they are done or can you leave them on the plant? Anyone know....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good DST, as always. you always have healthy great looking plants.
im going camping today so when i get back i am gonna start my potatoes and most likely plant sunflower seeds in the earth depending on weather


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 29, 2011)

well heres a nice garden update!

strawberries, corn, radishes, squash, cantaloupe, cayenne, lettuce, cucumber, watermelon, tomatoes, and snow peas.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Ryan, that's also what the wife said. And cheers McP, been fighting mites in my garden as well which is really doing my head in!!! LG, awesome update mate, lovely variety you got. I wish I had a garden, growing everything in pots does your head in a bit, lol. Have a good one veggie heads,

Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (May 31, 2011)

wow LG, every thing sure has grown alot. and are you radish pics of them flowering. if so are you gonna let them seed and then save them for later use?

the weather here is so dam bi polar one day its summer the next winter again, my melons are not liking it, i also might have to buy some cantaloupe starts if mine dont start taking off soon


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

If I remember I'll post up a pic of my leek that has gone into flower. Looks crazy!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 31, 2011)

yep MC those radishes have started to flower and if they seed well have to collect some and see how they do once they dry out a bit. should still have some time to do another run before it gets too hot. the cantaloupe has exploded here in the last couple weeks and has a nice amount of flowers. i would say the corn is getting close to 5 ft!! the tomatoes are out of control and the couple starts from last years seeds are doing well.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

3rd time lucky, here are those "Leek flowers" I mentioned.


Tasty Toms


Cucumber finally growing now....


Red Icebergs coming along

The Kropsla (lettuce basically.)


Peace, DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 1, 2011)

very nice DST! those flowers on the leeks are pretty bitching! my grandpa grows leeks and they havent flowered yet but they do have the bulb up top. all the others look real good as well and i am glad your cucumbers are coming around for you.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

my wife was saying when they start looking like they are starting to droop and loose seeds you can snip them offf, dry them over a bag and collect the seeds. Leeks forever. Yah!


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 1, 2011)

all this talk about leeks and now im gonna have to go what the hell this so called leek is.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

It's only Wales national vegetable and symbol. It's called Prij in Dutch, and is part of the Onion and Garlic family.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leek


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

DST said:


> It's only Wales national vegetable and symbol. It's called Prij in Dutch, and is part of the Onion and Garlic family.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leek


i was gonna say it looks like the garlic my aunt has growing around her place. Your garden is look happy DST.




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So I think I have my game plan set-up for next year... I needed some time to aclimate lol
But for this year its gonna have to be nothing but small potato's but Im not even growing potato's lol my veggies are a joke lol so I just said fk it and threw a bunch of seed around,,, i mean c'mon it fking JUNE! fk you colorado!

Anywho, next year will be much MUCH better 

peace peeps


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 2, 2011)

whodat- theres still plenty of time for you to do some stuff. im sure you could pull off radishes if its been cold as well as lettuce since both are mainly winter crops. you can do some snow peas which fight the frost. in a couple weeks you could probably get some tomatoes growing and by late august could have some nice harvest coming your way. dont give it up!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 2, 2011)

well, we here (BC) are having the coldest spring in 50 yrs. 
my man said the lady at the hardware place was telling him how they were sold out of clear poly because the farmers were all rushing out to cover their crops and the drywallers are all PO-ed about it.

i'm dancing a jig because stuff is finally starting to *sprout, ffs. "...before it gets too hot..." *pfft* (<- i mean that in the friendliest sense possible, of course )


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jun 2, 2011)

Subbed, what an awesome thread this is


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Well it's one of the hotest Springs here in The Netherlands for a long time. Hopefully doesn't mean we will have a wet summer.

Seemingly brocolli likes direct sun but every morning when it has been baking recently my brocolli leaves have been looking a bit limp (looks like heat.) I check the pots and they seemed quite heavy so I moved them the other day next to the window where the sun goes at around 2pm. Today though even though the pots where a decent weight, the leaves done their floppy thing, but then I decided to hose them and give them some water and they seemed to perk up. Any thoughts? I was thinking they are just big drinkers and just like some fresh juice in the morning, but I am not 100%. The soil was still reasonably moist before the fresh drink.

Cheers veggers,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

IDK D... I guess I would try to giv it a little water every day instead of a heavy soak, maybe a misting everyday as well... Just my thoughts and I have never grown it before... jusst my thoughts.



And LG~ Im not giving up by any means, I was just expressing my frustration with my super early starts being a waste of time. 
I buried several packs of seeds yesterday... Next year will be top of the line though! I'll probably have another 4x8 bed at another location and I will have killer starts to work with.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 2, 2011)

haha yeah you did start your stuff a bit early! glad to hear you didnt gve up! hope all the seeds pop up and you get something for all the hard work you put into getting the plots ready. seems like that was months ago hah.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 2, 2011)

My tomatoes are taking off as are the squash


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Bill, the squash look exactly like my pumkin. The pumkin are going fekkin boss. My wife had to jam one out that had started to grow between one of the metal struts in the greenhouse and the glass. They are climbing all over the shop, bloody triffids!

Thanks for the response whodat. I am thinking they just need to feel the flow and wick water on a daily basis from quite near the surface as I transported them in as seedlings into the bigger pots, so the weight is probably at the bottom of the pot where the roots have still to reach, and the top is being used and drying out. I'll be doing that until I see a change.....that and feeding my fat pigeon that appears everyday.

And welcome to chronic monster, thanks for the kind words about the flat country!!! Peace to you bru.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like a plan D! My only concern is the bottom staying too wet for too long, but your the man and Im sure youll work it out. peace.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 2, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> whodat- theres still plenty of time for you to do some stuff. im sure you could pull off radishes if its been cold as well as lettuce since both are mainly winter crops. you can do some snow peas which fight the frost. in a couple weeks you could probably get some tomatoes growing and by late august could have some nice harvest coming your way. dont give it up!!!


there is a type of lettuce that grows in warmer weather. some lettuce can grow all summer here and we get hot, i only know this cuz i got a new job today on a farm and they grow lettuce all year long, i grow radishes almost all year as well, they have a type for warm weather as well.

whodat get on it still alot of time to plant stuff, id hook you up with good starts if we weren't states apart



mellokitty said:


> well, we here (BC) are having the coldest spring in 50 yrs.
> my man said the lady at the hardware place was telling him how they were sold out of clear poly because the farmers were all rushing out to cover their crops and the drywallers are all PO-ed about it.
> 
> i'm dancing a jig because stuff is finally starting to *sprout, ffs. "...before it gets too hot..." *pfft* (<- i mean that in the friendliest sense possible, of course )


ya we have been having rainy weather and low temps here in oregon as well, seems like the weather gets worse by the year and seasons change on start and end dates


Chronic Monster said:


> Subbed, what an awesome thread this is


thanks for subben, and yes a awesome thread with awesome people.



well good news. as said above i got a new job and it is going something i love GARDENING!

i got a job at a local farm and so far i love it. it is a restraunt/farm/tour thingy and wine tasting and what not. any way it is a smaller farm about 5 acres but alot to do still. next week we are supposed to plant a few thousand plants and then start a few thousand more in the green house's. my boss is way cool to, he pretty much is gonna let me do my own thing out theri while maintaining what he wants done as well. right now we are prepping the soils and getting the irrigation in and fixed and cleaning up the farm, once we start harvesting i might get the chance to run the veggie booth at the farmers market. i am also learning alot already from him he is very smart and is all organic.

check out this link, this is where i work now and i love it. it is a great start for me and my goal in life, witch is own something similer to what they have at y job but a bit more going on as well.

http://www.summerjos.com/


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 3, 2011)

nice to know about the summer lettuce and radishes. great news on the job MC! real happy for you. as well its cool that it has to do with farming!


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sounds like a plan D! My only concern is the bottom staying too wet for too long, but your the man and Im sure youll work it out. peace.


I know, but I got 3 in each pot so I am hopinh they suck that up pretty soon....fingero's crossed mate.



mcpurple said:


> there is a type of lettuce that grows in warmer weather. some lettuce can grow all summer here and we get hot, i only know this cuz i got a new job today on a farm and they grow lettuce all year long, i grow radishes almost all year as well, they have a type for warm weather as well.
> 
> whodat get on it still alot of time to plant stuff, id hook you up with good starts if we weren't states apart
> 
> ...


Fekkin AWESOME NEWS MCP!!!! 100X clappy smiley faces for you mate. This sort of things can only bring good vibes in your life. Stick with it and good luck my friend.

DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 7, 2011)

garden update


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> garden update


Looking good bru. The squash you are growing also looks good. I unloaded a whole load of some new bio spray on the contents of the garden. Little red buggers are hardy fuks. I got bowl full of peas in the house to empty, or peal, or de-pea, not sure of the exact term. Off for the bong, sweet pics LG.

Oh, and what's that furry little pod thing?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks D, thats a baby cantaloupe that got knocked off in the photo shoot haha. hope your mite defense pays out for you! my girlfriend ate some of the snow peas yesterday and said they were nice and sweet. even ate a couple pod and all.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

So I seem to loose a lot of flowers on my pumkins, is your cantaloupe the same, mine just seem to shrivel up and fall off (or should I say "ours" since the wife actually planted them, sorry love!) There are a few here and there that are growing but they don't seem to be developing as fast. Next year I am going to plant in big trays, just need to construct the buggers some how, either that or just line half the greenhouse and put a wooden beam across is, then fill it with substrate......now there's an idea. Amazing what comes to you when typing.


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jun 7, 2011)

*this is hands down my fav thread on all of RIU... Kick Ass  inspiring. *
*I planted a garden last week after seeing some of the great gardens I went a bit bigger than I was expecting ill take some pictures for you guys this week. *


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 7, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> garden update


looking really good LG, you season seams so far ahead of ours up here in oregon. mine are all starting to take off now that we are getting warm weather.



Chronic Monster said:


> *this is hands down my fav thread on all of RIU... Kick Ass  inspiring. *
> *I planted a garden last week after seeing some of the great gardens I went a bit bigger than I was expecting ill take some pictures for you guys this week. *


im glad you like it man, and i am looking forward to the pics of your garden as well.
thanks for joining the ride.




Ok. these pics are from yesterday, the pics kinda do the explaining plus i am real lazy right now.
every thing is doing great now that it is getting warm, the only prob i seem to have is aphids showing up ( they are under control but i still need lady bugs) and it seems all my rolie pollies are eating my leafs as well, every thing ive heard and read about them in the garden says they dont eat the growing plants and only decomposing matter, like dead animals and or plant material. all mine are healthy so i dont know why they are munching them. i got a bunch of berries picked yesterday, they are not huge but they sure are more tasty then any store bought berry, i think if i had a bloom food for them they would get bigger, but they only receive xtra veg nutes. i should be planting my sunflowers in the ground by next week as well.

also some things i found out about using blocks today for beds.
1. i can move one and see all the root growth, so root pron will come soon.
2. bees like to try to nest in them.
3. it also provides shelter for slugs. ( bad)

i hit every thing with neem last night as well lady bugs are showing up slowly this year, but like i said above i am buying some in the next few days.
i will also be getting a few raspberry plants.

all questions are welcome if you have them.
sorry for the shitty update.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 7, 2011)

D- i do have flowers withering and falling off on both the cantaloupe and the watermelon, but the cantaloupe seems to be producing what looks like small fruit where as the watermelon doesnt look like anything is replacing the flower. if your pumpkin flowers are opening then falling off i would assume its natural for them and they should start having some small pumkins forming. if they are withering before opening then im not sure whats up.

Monster- this thread is one of my top favs on RIU as well, good people with lots of knowledge and great gardens. plus throw in Ds camera skills and his beautiful garden and were good to go haha. thanks to MC for starting this one for us!!

MC- yeah the garden has exploded for us this year. the corn is all over 5 ft pretty much and has started its flowering to pollenate each other and will hopefully have corn cobs growing soon, just gotta keep the dam ants off this year. nice update yourself!! i think your going to have a lot of strawberries and tomatoes by the end of the season. its weird that both of our squash are doing that flower curling, never grown it before so dont know if its normal, pretty trippy though. strawberries look real tastey with many to come!!


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

These look super tasty, I must say McP, you are yielding a whole load of more strawberries than my one seems to be giving out. I got like 3 little red things that have shrivveled up, lol.


mcpurple said:


> looking really good LG, you season seams so far ahead of ours up here in oregon. mine are all starting to take off now that we are getting warm weather.
> 
> 
> im glad you like it man, and i am looking forward to the pics of your garden as well.
> ...





littlegrower2004 said:


> D- i do have flowers withering and falling off on both the cantaloupe and the watermelon, but the cantaloupe seems to be producing what looks like small fruit where as the watermelon doesnt look like anything is replacing the flower. if your pumpkin flowers are opening then falling off i would assume its natural for them and they should start having some small pumkins forming. if they are withering before opening then im not sure whats up.
> 
> Monster- this thread is one of my top favs on RIU as well, good people with lots of knowledge and great gardens. plus throw in Ds camera skills and his beautiful garden and were good to go haha. thanks to MC for starting this one for us!!
> 
> MC- yeah the garden has exploded for us this year. the corn is all over 5 ft pretty much and has started its flowering to pollenate each other and will hopefully have corn cobs growing soon, just gotta keep the dam ants off this year. nice update yourself!! i think your going to have a lot of strawberries and tomatoes by the end of the season. its weird that both of our squash are doing that flower curling, never grown it before so dont know if its normal, pretty trippy though. strawberries look real tastey with many to come!!


I saw your cantaloupe flower and mine do that twisty then like that, then fall off or go brown. however we do have some fruit growing.

And McP, we have not had as many aphids yet, but the ants have not arrived, and with them the aphids seem to come. We have a few rose blooms out although out hanging roses look a bit wimpy as well.

I picked up some feed for my conniffers, contains all the goodies including mycorrhizae and micro's and what not. I emptied a whole bucky full of bio spray in my greenhouse so fingers crossed guy and gals. Repeat action will be happening soon. I'll get some pics for you in a bit.

Have a vegefull day.

Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks DST. this year is the 1st year the berries are producing good for me, the last few years they have only gave me a few small ones.

also about the aphid thing, ive noticed that ( or at least where i am at) the aphids show up 1st then ants. i read that once the aphids are their the ants will come in and kinda farm the aphids to eat, it sucks having both cuz they ant help make them reproduce so fast, but again i did read this, last year on my corn though that is what the ants seemed to do, and on our black berry bushes. i hope your bug situation is handled.
i am getting my ladies today if theri in, and i also picked up some slug and snail bait to help fight them off cuz they are every where, and beer was not cutting, it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 8, 2011)

DST said:


> These look super tasty, I must say McP, you are yielding a whole load of more strawberries than my one seems to be giving out. I got like 3 little red things that have shrivveled up, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ants come after the aphids, as they use the honeydew as a food source


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet, I knew that ants harvested the aphids for the honeydew but thought they came as like a double fucking act. Perhaps thats why I haven't seen any ants this year yet. Well I zapped the aphids as soon as I saw them and nothing since then so fingers crossed, just mites!!! grr. But I have them under control for the moment.

Well here's some pics form the garden today.












sorry, went a bit mad with the roses...

I have quite a few of these now....little pumpkin, pompoen in Dutch.

McP's favourite, Red Iceberg





Peace, DST


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 8, 2011)

awesome show D!! whats the spinning thing? second to last pic. nice to see the pumpkins showing up and really like that plant in the bag of coco haha. makes a nice pot.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

cheers bru.

Its a Clematis, once the petals of the flowers come off all the heads start to do that swivelling type thing.

And the plant in the coco sack are the potatoes


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

nice update D!
what do you use for aphids? i just use neem and lady bugs i got a few right now and i am releasing the ladies tonight so the aphids should be gone and stay gone soon. still curous as to what you use though.
and also i used some slug and snail bait last night and the shit works great, i cant use near my garden though cuz the dogs can get in theri and it is fatal to dogs, so untill i get a small barrier up im getting the slugs around the house and front yard


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a question. I made a thread but no one answered in it so I'm gonna try here. I am limited to space and since liquid plant food takes up space and some of it isn't any thing but small amount at the top. Now I was wondering if I can buy glass containers wash them then use them to store the plant food in there that I buy like B-1 Thrive and such. Thanks.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks McP,
I use a product by a company called ECOstyle, supposedly all BIO stuff in it. If I look at the ingrediants if I remember rightly it has rape seed oil among other things in it. (similar to neem I assume) I also used BIO insect spray by POKON for the mites. I'll try and get the product names for you, but they are in Dutch so not sure that will help, lol.


mcpurple said:


> nice update D!
> what do you use for aphids? i just use neem and lady bugs i got a few right now and i am releasing the ladies tonight so the aphids should be gone and stay gone soon. still curous as to what you use though.
> and also i used some slug and snail bait last night and the shit works great, i cant use near my garden though cuz the dogs can get in theri and it is fatal to dogs, so untill i get a small barrier up im getting the slugs around the house and front yard





FrostickZero said:


> I have a question. I made a thread but no one answered in it so I'm gonna try here. I am limited to space and since liquid plant food takes up space and some of it isn't any thing but small amount at the top. Now I was wondering if I can buy glass containers wash them then use them to store the plant food in there that I buy like B-1 Thrive and such. Thanks.


Hey Frostick, off course you will be okay. My advice would be to get dark coloured bottles that don't let the light in. A lot of fertilizers will be based from seaweed and other organic nutirents to obtain the correct NPK. These will generally also be effected when hit with sunlight. YOu may even get algae etc in bottles if left. All the stuff I have ever seen says store in the dark. So as long as you adhere to that I see no reason as too why you can't decant the nutes to a smaller bottle.

Peace, DST


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Frostick, off course you will be okay. My advice would be to get dark coloured bottles that don't let the light in. A lot of fertilizers will be based from seaweed and other organic nutirents to obtain the correct NPK. These will generally also be effected when hit with sunlight. YOu may even get algae etc in bottles if left. All the stuff I have ever seen says store in the dark. So as long as you adhere to that I see no reason as too why you can't decant the nutes to a smaller bottle.
> 
> Peace, DST


Hey Thanks for the help. I was thinking of buying sume rubber made or some type of glass containers to store the plant food in. I plan on keeping them in a dark area so no light will hit them.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't see any problem then lah.


FrostickZero said:


> Hey Thanks for the help. I was thinking of buying sume rubber made or some type of glass containers to store the plant food in. I plan on keeping them in a dark area so no light will hit them.


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 9, 2011)

DST said:


> I don't see any problem then lah.


 thank you very much for the help.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 9, 2011)

haha rape seed soil. now thats funny. 
thanks for the info on what you use,


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

It's called Promanal-R by ECOstyle the product.

It has Rape Seed Oil and Pyrethrinen in it. Rape Seed is a massive crop in Europe (big yellow fields, I am sure you have it in the US as well.) Used for many different types of applications.


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking very good MacPurple. can't wait to see an update.

Sub


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 10, 2011)

rape seed = canola doesn't it? they look awfully similar. (imagine my surprise when i asked my hosts "what's that yellow stuff?" "fields of rape, honey, fields of rape")


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

I believe that is correct mellokitty. 

"And that there field is good old Pillage, dear".


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking good all around everyone


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 10, 2011)

DST said:


> I believe that is correct mellokitty.
> 
> "And that there field is good old Pillage, dear".


oh is THAT what the periwinkle blue stuff is called? lol (j/k, but srsly, what is *that stuff called?)


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Possibly Borage (which I have never heard off until today I will admit) Another oil producer...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borage


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's what I have to offer.

Dead corn starting to come back but fresh seedlings are on pace.

Also some cucumber coming up.


Peppers tomato bean seedling coming through and basil babies.



Compost attempt.


Sunflowers


and cantaloupe with watermelon staring to come through.

Sorting out my tomatoes...



So there you have it.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 11, 2011)

looking good whodat, glad the garden is coming through for you. the corn that was dead and now coming back looks like it has a new shoot coming out of the ground to be the main stock, if it is i would cut off the bigger almost dead ones once they get a bit bigger


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

First of the tomatoe "Tasty Tom" flowers.
















nice tom trichomes. should be a decent little harvest from this lot i would say. can't wait.

peace

dst


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jun 12, 2011)

So quick question, my garden I planted outside, I guess I didn't dig up the grass well enough and its coming back in some spots*damn*.

is there anything i can put down in the winter time to kill all the grass but then plant veggies in that same spot in the spring, something organic possibly,? 

thanks

Dst are you from the netherlands?


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

You could cover it in a tarpaulan or just some black sheeting. That will stop anything growing over the winter I would guess. If you continue to have issues then keep the tarp down and just cut holes where you want to plant and only the plants in those cut holes will grow. As a suggestion.

And yes I am in the Netherlands.



Chronic Monster said:


> So quick question, my garden I planted outside, I guess I didn't dig up the grass well enough and its coming back in some spots*damn*.
> 
> is there anything i can put down in the winter time to kill all the grass but then plant veggies in that same spot in the spring, something organic possibly,?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been three times, twice to amsterdamn and then went to alkmar once a couple years ago. Beautiful country ya'll have over there. Luckily the coffee shops were still serving out of towners


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks chronic, I think it'll be a long time before the coffeeshops stop selling to out of towners (well in Amsterdam anyway) To implement it will be a nightmare, it leads toyet more grey areas in how things are run. hopefully the christian democratic part will not make it back into power.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 12, 2011)

DST said:


> First of the tomatoe "Tasty Tom" flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice flowers D. mine are starting to flower as well, looks like they are only a few days behind yours.
i had to stake them up last night cuz they are getting so big now.

i also have been noticing a lot of bird shit on my tom leafs. i was gonna wash it off cuz it looks nasty, but then i thought to my self, if its not harming the plants than it should be helping. i figure once it dries and breaks down on the leaf it kinda becomes a small foiler feed pile of shit. i dont know if it works but im leaving it alone, they dont seem to mind it at all.

and chronic i would do what dst suggested, also pull any grass you see and be sure to get the roots. how ever if you are gona be watering from above and not from a drip line of some sort then watering will be hard, as the only soil showing is where the plant stock is, i would get the.
i would get landscapers fabric, it is easy to use and can be buried under neath a few inches of soil so it doesn't show, it doesn't let weeds grow up, but plants above it roots will grow through it, and it allows water and air to move through the fabric as well


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 12, 2011)

i hear ya on the grass, i have about 25 x 50 that was lawn until 2 weeks ago, holy weeding nightmare batman! i was working on it last night and i was pulling up a whole black cloning tray *overflowing* with grass roots every other row. and now my seedlings are starting to come through so i can only pull the ones i know *for *sure are weeds.... *sigh*
i remember reading somewhere that peas and beans are good groundcover for overwintering your garden, i'm gonna try planting an army of kale and radicchio once my summer/fall crops are done.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 12, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i hear ya on the grass, i have about 25 x 50 that was lawn until 2 weeks ago, holy weeding nightmare batman! i was working on it last night and i was pulling up a whole black cloning tray *overflowing* with grass roots every other row. and now my seedlings are starting to come through so i can only pull the ones i know *for *sure are weeds.... *sigh*
> i remember reading somewhere that peas and beans are good groundcover for overwintering your garden, i'm gonna try planting an army of kale and radicchio once my summer/fall crops are done.


Beans and peas are vine plants, how would they make good ground cover?


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Beans and peas are vine plants, how would they make good ground cover?


lol, i read it closer than i had thought:
http://https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/420198-starting-fresh-8.html#post5752495

i would imagine that once you're done picking your seeds you can pull the stakes and cover the ground with the vines? idk. 420god would know though.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 13, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i hear ya on the grass, i have about 25 x 50 that was lawn until 2 weeks ago, holy weeding nightmare batman! i was working on it last night and i was pulling up a whole black cloning tray *overflowing* with grass roots every other row. and now my seedlings are starting to come through so i can only pull the ones i know *for *sure are weeds.... *sigh*
> i remember reading somewhere that peas and beans are good groundcover for overwintering your garden, i'm gonna try planting an army of kale and radicchio once my summer/fall crops are done.


clovers make a really good cover crop for winter, they are a great nitrogen fix for the soil. the farm i work on we will be using clover for all the fields as a cover crop, it grows very fast to.
and also beans also help add nitrogen but i dont think they grow well in the winter


----------



## fumble (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi mcpurple. Beautiful pics. It's great how with the 3sisters' garden, the squash really does keep the weeds at bay. Looking forward to seeing pics of this years crop.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks for stopping in fumble, but remember not all these pics in here are mine. just so you know, we got a few great gardeners in this here thread.


ok i planted my kong sunflowers 2 days ago now. they were almost three ft tall and stretched so i burried them about a half foot xtra. i got the whole row filled, i have smaller color full sunflowers between each big sunflower, i added a bunch of manure to it as well. i am gonna be getting free aged horse manure all summer long delivered and for free.

any way i will do a video update for real this time my next day off to show you guys how much every thign has grown.

if i took pics of it all, id have about 100 pics, a video i can use up 5 minutes and explain it all as well


peace guys


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 15, 2011)

awesome row of sunflowers!!


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you LG. ima bit worried that the smaller ones that are supposed to only grow to 18 inches are gonna get a bit to shaded, but what ever, what happens happens, i havent been in my garden much lately with this new job, but at least im still around plants, i have 6 xtra kong sunflower starts, i wish i could give them to some one on here, but i dont think any one is close enough. i was thinking of selling them for 3 bucks a pop though, the seeds were 13 i think the pots are only .25 cents each, plus the dirt used, and all the love i put into them.

does 3 bucks sound to high to you guys, i see them at stores for like 5 and they look like shit


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2011)

I;ll buy em for 5! but im far as hell away lol Mine are almost 4 inches tall yay!

I think you could sell them for 5 depending on the container size and soil but Im sure you put lots of love into them.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 15, 2011)

id most likely just give them to you if i ever met you. they are in a half gal pot, with organic soil and benifical fungi in it.

i just remembered to that i saw a outdoor grow on here who used shopped trout in the bottoms of their pots and it seemed to do better then the ones with out. so i tried it, about a month ago i threw 3 good sized chopped trout in one side of my sunflowers and then covered them in roots oregonisms to help speed things up and covered them, they dont stink and i dug 1 up to see if they were decomposing at a decent rate, and to my surprise they where most mushy slime looking shit, so i think it is going well.
only about 5 plants will be using the fish though, i ran into a root in the bed that i could not get through, it is like a wall.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw the tread you are talking about I think, this dude was in australia and had some MONSTER plants... it works lol

EDIT: If you tried to give them to me I would flat out refuse them unless you accepted some mulla from me lol Thanks lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spooky night shots lol*


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 16, 2011)

whodat, i might take a small sample of your smoke in return for the plants, your bud always looks bomb.

the garden looks to be doing good as well, and ya kinda are spooky night shots. i see you got a net over the toms for support, i need to get some thing for mine, i just staked them up but i dont think they will hold to long, i have cash for cages for the other 6 now but i dont think i will get the cages around the plants now, they are getting very big and bushy exactly the way i dont like my woman, but plants is fine


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 16, 2011)

whodat- those beds are going to be full in a couple weeks!! looking good buddy!

MC- 5$ should be fine and if you dont get people to by them drop down to 4$.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 16, 2011)

well i should have put them up for five or asked you guys before i posted them on CL, i got a call about 5 minutes after posting them for 3 or all 6 for 15, i got a buyer who wants them all, not alot of cash but its more then i put into them so its cool, 15 bucks gets me a 30 pack of beer yee haaaa


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 16, 2011)

haha what u drinking? some natty ice?


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha what u drinking? some natty ice?


lolol or highlife i drink highlife sometimes.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 16, 2011)

When i was a kid we ate tons of fish, the ol man always had a trench we buried the guts n heads in. the next yr we would row plant over the trench line. it was rotated every yr so it was spread around. in the winter we also planted red clover in the garden area that was not growing greens n such. both fixed nitrogan in the soil. with composted chicken poop n rabbit droppings we always had a really healthy garden.
when i was a pup i really didnt enjoy gardening as it was a job that was required. as i got older i found i missed growing n harvesting n started back gardening in my own garden. its theraputic now where as before it took up time i thought would be better used doing something else. i was also very luckey to have a father that was able to mentor me through the areas that i must not have been paying attention to.
didnt mean to babble so much lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

indoor gardening has also become a passion over the years. the last 2 pics are plants that are 30 yrs old. they have been cut, devided, transplanted, and shared over the many years i have had them. my gf and i have proly a hundred plants or so inside year round. some are tiny some are big, but they all have a story behind them. 99% of them were either rooted from cuttings or were gifts from family or friends. it seems when people know you love to grow they always have this great plant the was given them by someone and the story goes on lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2011)

Whats this?


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

its a begonia, rex type. ive got several different varieties. the first and 3rd pic are also begonias, but angle wing types. the anglewings get huge, the rex not so big. all aer easily rooted n ive proly 20 starts i give away all the time. some i start in a glass of water the others i just stick in a pot of soil.
bill you gona have to show me how to post big pics.im tech challanged n cant seem to figure it out.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 17, 2011)

4tatude said:


> its a begonia, rex type. ive got several different varieties. the first and 3rd pic are also begonias, but angle wing types. the anglewings get huge, the rex not so big. all aer easily rooted n ive proly 20 starts i give away all the time. some i start in a glass of water the others i just stick in a pot of soil.
> bill you gona have to show me how to post big pics.im tech challanged n cant seem to figure it out.


I upload my pics to a host site, then use the image url to embed the image full size in the page. I rarely use the uploader any more, it is too much of PITA for me.


basically it would look like this 

(




)

minus the parentheses


On a side note, here is a shot of my red bell just fruiting

















and the yellow squash


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome stuff 4tatude and BC!!!!! We been getting rain like nobodies business here at the moment. My greenhouse RH has rocketed. Pumpkins sure are not going as quick as those squashes BC.....ah well.

Have a good weekend vegoids.

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> haha what u drinking? some natty ice?


haha no but i used to drink that shit all the time as a kid, i can get a 18 pack of bush light( i have stomach issues so i get light beer) except the 18 pack is all 16 ounce cans so it almost eqauls up to 30, i did how ever see some bud light yesterday for 13 at wal mart for 30, maybe ill hit them up instead


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 17, 2011)

MC- wow thats a deal for sure!!

4tatude- nice looking plants and good story about the fish and garden with your dad. i personally grow my garden at my dads and we work on it together which is real nice! for uploading the pics, you can also post them as attachments then click on the preview post and click each attachment then copy and paste it back into the post.

BC- awesome pics, should have some veggies for picking in a couple weeks.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> MC- wow thats a deal for sure!!
> 
> 4tatude- nice looking plants and good story about the fish and garden with your dad. i personally grow my garden at my dads and we work on it together which is real nice! for uploading the pics, you can also post them as attachments then click on the preview post and click each attachment then copy and paste it back into the post.
> 
> BC- awesome pics, should have some veggies for picking in a couple weeks.


thanks little grower, charish the time, far too fast they are gone. n ill try that, know how us old stoners are lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

my onions are coming in. i pulled 75 large red on monday, braded and hung yesterday. pulled another 75 spanish whites today n set out to cure. have another 75 walawala yellow still finishing off. i pulled a sample of the 100 sets of garlic i planted, they are close. had bad rust this yr on the garlic. looks like hell but i dont think its affected harvest.
the peppers are setting fruit as well as the tomatoes. i lost the first set of tomatoes and eggplants with that cold snap. just nowblooming again with the eggplants.
i pulled 5 tomato plants as they looked to have early blight, sprayed the sorrounding plants with garden safe 3. replanted with vollinteers from last yrs black krim.
i have to dig the potatoes as they are finished too. think ill just replant n see, it may be too hot, its only a 4x4 area so not a big loss if it goes sour. ill get my sorry ass in gear n get some pics for ya


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Awesome stuff 4tatude and BC!!!!! We been getting rain like nobodies business here at the moment. My greenhouse RH has rocketed. Pumpkins sure are not going as quick as those squashes BC.....ah well.
> 
> Have a good weekend vegoids.
> 
> DST


thanks dst yea we just finished our rainy saeson here, were running 1 1/2 mo behind normal. makes for growing hard to reach the quota.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 18, 2011)

sounds like you got quite the garden plot 4tatude.ill be looking forward to the pics, i am gonna shoot the video of mine either to night after work or tommorow on my day off


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2011)

we were in austria and they said their crops where behind, LGP said farmers around her area in the uk had crops behind. guess the seasons are just funky. Perhaps indoor growing is the stable wway?!?! mmmm, I hope not.



4tatude said:


> thanks dst yea we just finished our rainy saeson here, were running 1 1/2 mo behind normal. makes for growing hard to reach the quota.


 
hi veggers!!! big wave. 

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think one of my yellow squash is a mutant...

Its like 10X the size of any of the other ones on the plant.







Cantaloupe













And my Thai Basil


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 20, 2011)

dang bill that squash found bonds drop of steroids lol. i sometimes get a mutant, really its usually a freak set that happened at the first flower therefore giving the jump. love the curlyQ on the cantalope. he basel is great! its just now really getting warm (the soil) here n time for some serious veg growing. ive a few peppers n tomatoes coming on but still no eggplants. ive picked a few yellow n green zukes, they are just getting started. got proly 30# of spuds from my little patch, decided not to replant yet its gona be too hot n i hate digging rotted spuds yuck!!! had some early blight show up on my maters this time. pulled 8 well established plants and set in new from volunteers from last yr.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

Mutant indeed BC, looks like it's coming along. One of my pumpkins is starting to grow a bit but the rest are all slightly small golf ball size. I just can't seem to keep the leaves on them either what with the constant mite war in the greenhouse. WIll get soem update for all at some point.

Have a good one,

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Little veg update...





First toms have appeared.






I just liked the colour comparison on the leaf...






Been bending and slightly pinching the Toms since they are hitting the roof. I moved them all around now though






Really not sure if our pumkins are going to get much bigger...fingers crossed.






Cucumber on a roll now.







I just planted some more of these a few weeks ago but it was too hot and out of all the little pots I put down onyl 3 new ones came up.






Beautiful cauliflower...imo.






Enjoy fellow veggers. Bloody weather here is mad at the moment. We have now nearly 2 weeks of rain in June! ffs.

Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice DST, that lettuce looks like it can be harvested or it can go bitter on you, unless you are letting it go to head.

i shot a video 2 days ago now of my garden i just havent been able to upload it on my cpu so im waiting till i can use my friends cpu, by the time i get it up im sure a new one will be due to show.

every thing i have is growing great and strong, my toms are hitting 3 ft and flowering, they are very bushy as well, my sqaush x zuzhini has leafs about 18 inches wide and getting bigger, i alos got fruits on them as well.
sorry for the delay guys, ill get some sort of something up soon


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

My wife said the same thing McP. We will be using them over the coming week, I just think if we chop 4 lettuce at once we will end up throwing some away. The red icebergs have still got a way to go.

cheers bru and look forward to the vid.


EDIT: Prawn cocktail for dinner it is


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 22, 2011)

DST said:


> My wife said the same thing McP. We will be using them over the coming week, I just think if we chop 4 lettuce at once we will end up throwing some away. The red icebergs have still got a way to go.
> 
> cheers bru and look forward to the vid.


ya lettuce is best used in the 1st few days of harvest. i have about 6 lettuce and every wee know i harvest them i get about 2 pounds of lettuce, way more then enough for me and my girl, so i give about half to my mother, i am gonna let a few lettuce go to head this year i think and maybe let some make seeds so i can have more for nest years run, i love using my own seeds now.

also forgot to add you can harvest just want yu want to use as well, i just cut the whole plant a few inches above ground level cuz i harvest it all, if you only want a small side dish or a piece for a burger then you can harvest just a few outer leafs and they will be fine


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

sweet, my RIU visitors had home grown lettuce on their hamburgers when they were over.




mcpurple said:


> ya lettuce is best used in the 1st few days of harvest. i have about 6 lettuce and every wee know i harvest them i get about 2 pounds of lettuce, way more then enough for me and my girl, so i give about half to my mother, i am gonna let a few lettuce go to head this year i think and maybe let some make seeds so i can have more for nest years run, i love using my own seeds now.
> 
> also forgot to add you can harvest just want yu want to use as well, i just cut the whole plant a few inches above ground level cuz i harvest it all, if you only want a small side dish or a piece for a burger then you can harvest just a few outer leafs and they will be fine


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 22, 2011)

just a few pics since i cant seem to get this video uploaded, it will get done though, i dont want to type a page of explanations of the stuff. so here is a few pics.

1st pic is from about 3 weeks ago if not less.
every thing is growing so fast and strong, i didnt expect every thing to get so big so early on in the year, but that is a good thing ey?

ive been adding some fish emulsion 0-10-10 to help every thing get big blooms

any way heres the pics.


oh ya and my job has been going great, ive probably harvested a few hundred pounds of just greens, a few thousand of radish, i have planted about 200 eggplant and about 2000 toms with more to go.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm burgers 
Man looks like I'll have to post something up eh!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> just a few pics since i cant seem to get this video uploaded, it will get done though, i dont want to type a page of explanations of the stuff. so here is a few pics.
> 
> 1st pic is from about 3 weeks ago if not less.
> every thing is growing so fast and strong, i didnt expect every thing to get so big so early on in the year, but that is a good thing ey?
> ...


Man thats so great mc purp! Im really happy for you  Sounds like some experience I need to get! I want to shut down woodworking in a year or so and start a farm... its actually been on my mind for some time now.
Your plants seem to be really happy man! great growing m8!


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Man thats so great mc purp! Im really happy for you  Sound like some experience I need to get! I want to shut down woodworking in a year or so and start a far... its actually been on my mind for some time now.
> Your plants seem to be really happy man! great growing m8!


thanks man, my boss is looking for another farm hand, we have me and him and we maintain every thing, from sales to growing the food, and supplying restraunts. next week we are gonna start brewing beer on a small scale till we get a good recipe and then we will make a bulk load and see how it sales, we are hoping for a 9.0% alc. or higher but still taste great. 
and yes alot of learning i have done since i have started theri, my boss is already talking about when he goes to Hawaii in dec. that i will be in charge of the farm and every one that he is soon to hire, we get along great and drink beers for the last half hour of the day, i think he is a stoner as well but i dont want to ask him or give my self away.
and yes the plants are very happy


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks man, my boss is looking for another farm hand, we have me and him and we maintain every thing, from sales to growing the food, and supplying restraunts. next week we are gonna start brewing beer on a small scale till we get a good recipe and then we will make a bulk load and see how it sales, we are hoping for a 9.0% alc. or higher but still taste great.
> and yes alot of learning i have done since i have started theri, my boss is already talking about when he goes to Hawaii in dec. that i will be in charge of the farm and every one that he is soon to hire, we get along great and drink beers for the last half hour of the day, i think he is a stoner as well but i dont want to ask him or give my self away.
> and yes the plants are very happy


Thats really cool bro. I know its hard work but some find it a labor of love  and that with a good work ethic will take you to great places  Man brewing too! haha sounds almost perfect. Once again im really happy for ya bro, keep it going man.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2011)

Everything was dosed with a total of 10 gallons of compost tea


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 22, 2011)

mc great your loving your job, id love to just work in my garden. im sure you look at it as your garden, the work i mean. i grew up on a farm n altho i miss it, at the same time i dont. was always too much to do n not enough time. i just garden for myself n old lady now n that i like. 365 rain sun or whatever is too much, no i dont really miss it all that much. 
onions finishing up, dug some spuds, eggplants are flowering their ass off but no fruit yet, but the squash are pumping out fruit as always lol the garden is coming to life finally, glad its summer finally.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

How long did your potatos take, and how did you know they were ready??


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> How long did your potatos take, and how did you know they were ready??


think i planted 1st week of march, so 100 days or so. i just watch the vine/plant after they flower. you can dig some new potatoes after flowering but if you want nice big spuds let the vine almost be dead before digging. see how trashed the leaves are? not sick just finished.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 22, 2011)

Cantaloupe







Red Bell


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 22, 2011)

this yr has been hard on tomatoes so far here. im too close to the coast to be very sucessfull with tomatoes. marine layer is too cold for lots of strains. ive found the blacks/purple strains do best here n the taste is incredible. this is 3rd generation seed grown in the same garden. cherokee purple, black krim, black truffle. i had to pull some cherokee purple due to early blight, but set in some of the same i think as the new were vollinteers n not saved seed. anyway the fruit set has begun


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 22, 2011)

peppers
they struggle with cool weather also but im persistant in persuing different strains


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 22, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Cantaloupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bc99 im envious, i cant grow cantilopes. not hot enough long enough. great pic of tht lil set


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

4tatude said:


> bc99 im envious, i cant grow cantilopes. not hot enough long enough. great pic of tht lil set


I wish i had more space... thats the trade-off for nice weather.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

We have a pretty wicked marine layer down here during June, Im sure you have heard the phrase " May Gray June Gloom" Down here every year is the same thing. Thankfully July is around the corner which equals nice sunny days with a cool breeze. We have been thinking about investing in a windmill, just because it is always windy here.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

Great stuff McP, Whodat, 4tatude and BC....looks like summer is here, well I wish someone would tell that to the weather man. Although we just had the longest day, we have also had over 2 weeks of rain solidly now!!! wtf.

Anyway, sunny indoors which is the main thing. Let's hope August is dry this year as it rained every day here in August last year.

Peace and sunshine to all,

DST


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd love to work on a farm but sadly here there's not many around here that is close and I'd love to have it a fun environment. I also wouldn't mind having my own little farm to help supply some of the small restaurant and such around here or even to sell to the stores but sadly you need to get things passed and that's not fun.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 23, 2011)

4tatude said:


> mc great your loving your job, id love to just work in my garden. im sure you look at it as your garden, the work i mean. i grew up on a farm n altho i miss it, at the same time i dont. was always too much to do n not enough time. i just garden for myself n old lady now n that i like. 365 rain sun or whatever is too much, no i dont really miss it all that much.
> onions finishing up, dug some spuds, eggplants are flowering their ass off but no fruit yet, but the squash are pumping out fruit as always lol the garden is coming to life finally, glad its summer finally.
> 
> View attachment 1660802View attachment 1660800View attachment 1660798
> View attachment 1660799View attachment 1660797View attachment 1660801View attachment 1660796





4tatude said:


> this yr has been hard on tomatoes so far here. im too close to the coast to be very sucessfull with tomatoes. marine layer is too cold for lots of strains. ive found the blacks/purple strains do best here n the taste is incredible. this is 3rd generation seed grown in the same garden. cherokee purple, black krim, black truffle. i had to pull some cherokee purple due to early blight, but set in some of the same i think as the new were vollinteers n not saved seed. anyway the fruit set has begun
> 
> 
> View attachment 1660829View attachment 1660828View attachment 1660827View attachment 1660826View attachment 1660825View attachment 1660824


those look great man, i just planted my potatoes yesterday, i hope they take.
looks like you will be having some nice harvests soon 



CarbonX said:


> I'd love to work on a farm but sadly here there's not many around here that is close and I'd love to have it a fun environment. I also wouldn't mind having my own little farm to help supply some of the small restaurant and such around here or even to sell to the stores but sadly you need to get things passed and that's not fun.


it is great if it is what you like to do, i think the only certification we have and need is certified organic


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 23, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> it is great if it is what you like to do, i think the only certification we have and need is certified organic


Yea I would be doing a mix organic and non organic but mostly organic. Along with the Red Onion Sets and Lettuce that I bought I also bought an Stainless Steal Espresso Machine.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Great stuff McP, Whodat, 4tatude and BC....looks like summer is here, well I wish someone would tell that to the weather man. Although we just had the longest day, we have also had over 2 weeks of rain solidly now!!! wtf.
> 
> Anyway, sunny indoors which is the main thing. Let's hope August is dry this year as it rained every day here in August last year.
> 
> ...


DST
yea the last couple yrs has been weard for weather. i think it makes us addapt to n maskes better gardeners of us but it would be nice to have some sort of similarity to the season. 
lol we sound like the old frmers when i was a kid n they all got togeather at the cross roads store. they would all drink strong black coffee, n smoke camel non filter cigs while toeing the dirt and speculating on what the weather would be like that year or the prior yr.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

I can just picture it!!! hehe, and some of us I guess are old farmers...in a way.

I was chatting to my wife about our pumpkins and need to do a bit of further research (heading off to the brewery for a beer after this post though!) I noticed you guys and gals squash (or related) plants still had flowers on the fruit and at a reasonable size, whereas all our pumkins (and there is a fair amount) flowers have kind of shrivelled up. Does this mean we will end up with mini pumpkins or do you still think these will pull some weight? Anyway, unfiltered, unpasteurised, triple distilled beer awaits me. Laters 4tatude, have a good one bru.

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

This is my first time growing squash so it is all new to me. Prior to this year my veggie experience has been limited... last year was tomatos and corn that did outstanding so i tried to expand my selection this year. I guess we shall see in a bit how it all comes out.


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 23, 2011)

At the rate we are going we could group together and have a nice massive farm. I envy how well your guy's stuff has been doing. The weather here is messed up. 2 days ago it was cool, yesterday it hit 30c, that day at night it started to rain and today its been raining, thundering and lightning and there's a bit of blue sky here but over the years that I've lived here when I was 17 is when the weather started to get really out of wack.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 23, 2011)

everybodys gardens are looking great!!

MC- your post about the farm almost make me wanna move up there and get my hands dirty haha. too bad i got damn school.

Whodat- bring your woodworking to cali and ill take it over for you haha. you been thinking about moving back home for the farm or staying in CO.?

D- i think they will continue to grow, tomatoes do the same thing so i wouldnt be too worried. dont get too hammered at the brewery and ride that bike back safely! look both ways. 

BC- fuck the june gloom. yesterday it carried all the way into my area which is real surprising. be careful with those cantaloupe they are real delicate on the stem at that age, i found out the hard way haha. 

4tatude- very nice garden! pretty awesome to have a good chunk of area and to truly devote sections to each veggie like that.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2011)

Back safe and sound...we walked!


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Back safe and sound...we walked!


that is the best way to do it IMO, only when getting hammered though. here you can get a DUI for driving a bike, horse, skateboard ect... while under the influence.

and DST, like LG stated above, your pumpkins should be fine and get fatter still.
dam i forgot i wanted to grow pumpkin to and try to make my own pumpkin pie.

also it looks like the video i have will not make it to RIU, i have tried on 3 different cpu's and it did not work on any of them, its on one of those mini cd disc things.
sorry guys, ill start taking pics more often now that every thing is growing by the day


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 23, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> also it looks like the video i have will not make it to RIU, i have tried on 3 different cpu's and it did not work on any of them, its on one of those mini cd disc things.
> sorry guys, ill start taking pics more often now that every thing is growing by the day


If your video camera can hook up to a comp via USB and you can copy it to your comp you can do that. If not but you can do video play back and if you have the proper video connections on your comp you could use a program play the video on your camera and record it to your computer.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 23, 2011)

CarbonX said:


> If your video camera can hook up to a comp via USB and you can copy it to your comp you can do that. If not but you can do video play back and if you have the proper video connections on your comp you could use a program play the video on your camera and record it to your computer.


thanks for the info, i think i have tried almost every thing now, i wish it had a usb, it would be so much easier, i cant even find the plug in the camera to charge it now.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 23, 2011)

well ive had flowers on my toms for awhile now but yet no toms, i figure it is flower drop due to to much N. so i am gonna flood it when it goes dry to help flush some N out, and then i will add a feed of 0-10-10 for flower


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 23, 2011)

beans
im a big bean fan, i like them snapped, shelled or dried. i usually grow 4 or 5 different kinds. we eat them fresh n the ol lady maked dilly beans that are killer. we also freeze some but not enough to last all winter. maby this yr we will put up more 


the 1st pic is a chinease long bean, ive never tried them here thus the test spot, the 2nd is scarlet runner beans. they have addapted to here very well n my garden will always have them due to taste n they produce good too. the last pic is rattlesnake pole beans, a very good tasting n producer that will always be in my garden. ive a couple others growing but dont have pics. i usually trial out a couple different beans each yr. ive got some speckled southern butterbeans/limas that im working on getting some seed from. i lost the seed proly 8 yrs ago n found like 15 seed tucked away n went YIPEE!!! they are my all time favorite just didnt know where to find them again. these are from my moms garden originally.


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 23, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the info, i think i have tried almost every thing now, i wish it had a usb, it would be so much easier, i cant even find the plug in the camera to charge it now.


That sucks. I have alot of computer stuff. The only kit that I need is to use hard drives externally but other things I could use to. I wish I new if you can use the external hard drive kits on CD/DVD/Blu-Ray drives.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 23, 2011)

DST
squash, punkins n such will drop the flower n continue to grow. i pick summer squash at an early stage due to taste n bigger gets meally. winter squash need to grow till the vine dies then cure a week or so before storing.
good job on the walking, hope you slacked your thirst with a great beer 
mc
early bloom drop is common for toms, you didnt say if you were growing determinate or indeterminast plants. if they are indeterminate keep feeding a balanced fert not a high p/k ratio as they will grow n produce till frost n need the n for veg growth jmo


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 23, 2011)

mcpurple
i hope you dont mind me posting on your thread... not trying to hijack i think its cool for everyone to show n tell on here, its becoming my favorite thread


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 23, 2011)

Same here but I try to keep my own questions and such on my own threads unless what they are doing on here could probably answer my question(s).

Also if you have some thing to add and you can still edit your post please edit your post and add to it to keep the threads clean.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

4tatude said:


> mcpurple
> i hope you dont mind me posting on your thread... not trying to hijack i think its cool for everyone to show n tell on here, its becoming my favorite thread


 I know for a fact MCP wont mind you sharing on here, just cause he is that kind of guy


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I know for a fact MCP wont mind you sharing on here, just cause he is that kind of guy


figured i was in good company bc, just minding my manors


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheers 4tatude. that eases my mind a bit. Looking forward to fat pumkins then 

As I was typing my whole room just went dark, I turn around and there is a tropical bloody rainstorm going on (I am listening to music on headphones so didn't hear it - wifeys in bed, hehe).


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 24, 2011)

4tatude said:


> mcpurple
> i hope you dont mind me posting on your thread... not trying to hijack i think its cool for everyone to show n tell on here, its becoming my favorite thread


dont mind at all man, my threads are always open to all. post what you like when you like.
and thanks for the info on the toms, i think they are determent ( if thats the word for the ones that produce all around the same time) but im not sure, ill have to look at the seeds pack i have later today to see


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jun 24, 2011)

definetely one of the better threads on RIU!! plus its true gardening! shows we know how to grow besides weed!


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys, quick update from rainy Holland. So I forgot to tell you all, I was checking out one of my MJ girls that I have in the greenhouse the other day. I had recently upotted it. Due to the amount of grass we have around here I have tonnes of stuff growing out of the compost I made over the winter (I have to weed my indoor garden at times!!!lol plus grass pollen has been getting into my room as I have a natural gap in the door - it's an outside room btw) Anyway, I digress as usual. So there's this little bit of green foliage sticking out of my pot and I think, "okay, that's getting pulled", but the closer I looked it wasn't the usual grass looking weed, it had more of a ferny leaf shape to it, lots of little leaves basically. So I carefully dug it up and low and behold it was a bloody carrot!!! lmao. I must have thrown it onto the compost quite late and it didn't decompose. Anyway, it's in another pot and getting a chance to grow. Weirdl enough this was a day after my wife had commented on how we were not growing any carrots this year.

And my cauliflower has started growing the head. Nice!!

Happy Saturday veggers,

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 25, 2011)

its always nice to find some surprises.
i got some carrots going they should be done within about 2 weeks, im guessing. 
and as were talking about carrots a few months back, i opened my crisper in the fridge to grab a bag of carrots and when i pulled them out the bag was full of white roots coming off of the carrots we bought from the store, i found it very odd and cool. theri is so many things you can buy from the store in the produce section that you can still grow, ive bean meaning to get some Jerusalem Artichoke to plant but i just dot have time, i still havent got to plant my reg artichoke starts yet, waiting for some soil


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2011)

carrots growing in your fridge, sweet. did you plant them McP?


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 25, 2011)

no. i wanted to but i didnt have my beds made at that time, and it was still a bit to cold outside, i wonder what they would have done since they were already foot long carrots, maybe act like a potato and grow like 10 small carrots off that one. im not sure what it would do, maybe ill leave some in theri to long again and see if they root


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2011)

well I'll be sure to let you guys know what happens to my carrot stub.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 25, 2011)

i wouldent say this in most instances but i love suprises in the garden as in finding volunteer plants or the unexpected find of a favorite you thought was gone. i grow my stuff from seed n sometimes i miss place hehehe. i do a big seed exchange in the fall with other gardeners from all over the world so its a great christmas present for me. it gives me great satisfaction to recieve gifts from others that were grown with love n the expectation that the seeds will produce something special thats not readily available to everyone.


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 25, 2011)

I would have to agree. I love to trade seeds of different kinds of plants because...

1 - Seeds take up less space so you can trade more then if you trade seeds for plants or plants for plants.
2 - It makes it easier to control the bugs because once you get a plant that has bugs from someone its a pain to get rid of them.
3 - You can start as many of the seeds that you want.


I was doing some research and lettuce can produce around 200 to 1200 lbs of seeds per acre


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll third that, seeds are the bizz. From one pumpkin bought from the store we can plant for many years to come our own! As well as tomatoes and much more. I've just collected more basil seeds that I am going to be planting. I've also got some leek seeds and some brocolli seeds drying in some envelopes.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 26, 2011)

this year i will be collecting seeds fromalmost every plant i have besides onions and radish, all the others im gonna let them seed


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 26, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> this year i will be collecting seeds fromalmost every plant i have besides onions and radish, all the others im gonna let them seed


Sounds good. I'd love to have an indoor setup to have seed harvest year round to trade with.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

most every pot contains a little something to peak your intrest. gardening is also outdoor pots n such too. i love the peace n calm that envelopes me when i am fooling with plants. this is a few of many on my front patio. its a southern exposure with a privacy wall that allows a microclimate that allows growing many different plants with different sun/heat requirements. listen to your plants, they will tell you when they are happy or not. if they arent move them to another place. happy gardening everyone!!


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

The wife and I eat a whole load of avacado's (they are seemingly very good for women to eat)! Last year she managed to get one to root and planted it and we now have a 3 foot high avacado tree, that will hopefully bear fruit in around 10 years or so. Anyway, ever since we have been trying to get another one to go (there are two types of avacados, one that opens the female flower in the morning and closes in the late morning and then a male flower opens the next day in the afternoon, and another type that opens the female flower in the afternoon, closing later in the afternoon, and then opening the male flower the following morning!!! IF we ever get to that stage.

Anyway, we have been trying to get other seeds to germinate without success. We bought some organic avacados the other day and one of them has germinated!!! And looks like we may have some others. I told my wife just to leave the jars out of the sun as that probably wasn't helping them (she had them directly in the window). So here's the one with the biggest tap root started.






Have a nice one,

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 29, 2011)

nice avocados man, we used to have like a 4 foot avocado house plant but we tossed it years ago for some reason. iv been wanting another one, maybe soon ill get a few seeds and try to germ one.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 29, 2011)

i wanna grow avocados now!! (maybe once the greenhouse is built; it doesn't get HOT here....)


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 29, 2011)

i dont have the climate for avocados


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 29, 2011)

just grow one indoors. like said above we had a avocado plant about 4 ft tall grown indoors in front of a window and in summer we put it outside on the porch. i dont recall it ever producing but it is still a nice plant


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

Well we certainly don't have the climate here for avocados, lol. But like McP said, I got a reasonably sized one at my window and she/he is super happy at the moment. I reckon they will do well in most warm climates prodiving you take them inside in the winter months. Even better if you have a green house I guess. Germination takes about 6-8 weeks we founf out. Previously we were being a tad impatient, but I think other factors also hindered the germination process.

Looks like our potatoes are starting to produce what look like flowers. First time with growing spuds so quite exciting!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Well we certainly don't have the climate here for avocados, lol. But like McP said, I got a reasonably sized one at my window and she/he is super happy at the moment. I reckon they will do well in most warm climates prodiving you take them inside in the winter months. Even better if you have a green house I guess. Germination takes about 6-8 weeks we founf out. Previously we were being a tad impatient, but I think other factors also hindered the germination process.
> 
> Looks like our potatoes are starting to produce what look like flowers. First time with growing spuds so quite exciting!!!!


 
DST
spuds are fun, now that they are blooming it means you got taters lol. after bloom there will be smaller (new) potatoes that you can sneek from under the pile.be sure n cover all back after digging. i let my potatoe plant virtually die n get ratty before final digging. i just dug my final the past week
.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 30, 2011)

some flowers for your enjoyment....







black calla lily







grandiflora rose "love":


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Some flowers are edible, so i would say its close enough


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

Those look really cool mellokitty  makes me wanna get my island on lol


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks for the kind words.
i know i've bee bitching and moaning about the weather, but it's been so bad my veggies would still all fit in the "sprout" category! *mad*



whodatnation said:


> Those look really cool mellokitty  makes me wanna get my island on lol


lmao!!
come get your island on in the flower garden, if you like!

https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/420733-kittys-garden-2011-a-7.html#post5878617

(if you happen to catch the list at the beginning, the things that ended up in the garden are a *bit different (esp. a lot of the flowers) but i had a few varieties of seeds not come up altogether.... i'll get around to a revised list sooner or later.)


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

cool, so I was checking things out and I read that you pull when the flowers are gone, but I guess you just let the whole plant get really messy and on it's last legs before pulling them?

Can't wait to eat home grown spuds.



4tatude said:


> DST
> spuds are fun, now that they are blooming it means you got taters lol. after bloom there will be smaller (new) potatoes that you can sneek from under the pile.be sure n cover all back after digging. i let my potatoe plant virtually die n get ratty before final digging. i just dug my final the past week
> .View attachment 1670429View attachment 1670430


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> some flowers for your enjoyment....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


flowers are always welcome, and i used to eat rose petals when i was a kid, they didn't taste to bad with butter, i dont know if they are good for you or not but my sister said it was and they didnt taste to bad. i dont eat them any more though.



all right well i found the video on my cpu today, i guess i did upload it right just lost it. now this video is like a week or 2 old now and every thing has really grown much more its crazy, i will try to get a new video soon.

today i got 2 taxi or cherry tomato plants from work, they werent labeled right and were gonna get tossed so i took a few, i also got a small egg plant start to plant, just planted a few cantaloupe today as well. each zuchini and squash already has 4-5 fruits on them, i think i might pull them in a month or so and replant something new. i got a pic of my dollar princess plant, the flower is so cool looking and as of today it is my favorite flower, followed by the hoya.

i also planted a few potatoes in a 7 gallon pot and they already got leafs and they are growing quick, this is just a small test run as it is my 1st time, but i think i should get at least 15 pounds from them.

i also picked up some bokashi from the store the other day to add to the tea, i dont see all the hype of it though as it is pretty much the same shit as any other micro organisms for sale but it was cheaper so im gonna test it out.
im getting a soil tester kit to see what my nute levels are in the soil and tea, if my tea is strong i plan on selling it by the gallon for 3-5 bucks a gallon. i see it for sale all the time for 25 for a gallon, so i figure my price should be fine. plus it is pretty much free to make.

any way here some pics and a video, it is kinda long and some times i repeat myself cuz i was baked.


ok well for some reason i have the video but cant do any thing with it besides watch it, i will get it posted tonight though.
god i fucking hate CPU"S


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 30, 2011)

Veggies! 
See my little patch of dill growing in the bed with corn and cucumber  dill pickles! yay!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 30, 2011)

DST said:


> cool, so I was checking things out and I read that you pull when the flowers are gone, but I guess you just let the whole plant get really messy and on it's last legs before pulling them?
> 
> Can't wait to eat home grown spuds.


dst thats correct. the flowers let you know theres spuds there, they dont usually bloom prolifically but that is no indication of how well they are doing. let the plant get really ratty as in almost dead before digging n you will get nice big spuds... the taste of fresh dug potatoes is unmatched with anything you could buy, just wait  good things headed your way


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 30, 2011)

mcpurple
rule of thumb is you get 10# return for every 1# planted. thats in the ground n planting small seed potatoes whole. i personally chitt my potatoes n plant eyes only, not the whole spud. have no ratio available for return doing it this way but they produce well.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Veggies!
> See my little patch of dill growing in the bed with corn and cucumber  dill pickles! yay!
> 
> View attachment 1670804View attachment 1670822View attachment 1670816View attachment 1670811View attachment 1670826View attachment 1670806View attachment 1670819View attachment 1670830


looks like the garden made a great come back. looks great.

and i uploaded the video to youtube so i could post it here ( thats the only way i could figure it out) and after it uploaded it said it was to long to play, it was 17 minutes ( i was high) but ive seen hour long videos theri, any one know how to get around that


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 30, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> looks like the garden made a great come back. looks great.
> 
> and i uploaded the video to youtube so i could post it here ( thats the only way i could figure it out) and after it uploaded it said it was to long to play, it was 17 minutes ( i was high) but ive seen hour long videos theri, any one know how to get around that


You have to get onto the youtube special program to get longer video times. Your gonna have to split it up in half and upload them to youtube.


----------



## mcpurple (Jun 30, 2011)

CarbonX said:


> You have to get onto the youtube special program to get longer video times. Your gonna have to split it up in half and upload them to youtube.


that sucks. im trying right now to upload it it again, im not sure how to split it up either


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 30, 2011)

if you have moviemaker you can split it in that....

(just got the free download because i was having trouble making my "femme fatale" video for my grow journal the way i wanted. picasa? no. media centre? no. ms works? no. moviemaker? 2 clicks.)


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> if you have moviemaker you can split it in that....
> 
> (just got the free download because i was having trouble making my "femme fatale" video for my grow journal the way i wanted. picasa? no. media centre? no. ms works? no. moviemaker? 2 clicks.)


I find Windows Move Maker for XP is the easiest to use.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 30, 2011)

yes. windows. oops.


----------



## CarbonX (Jun 30, 2011)

I just got this wired idea that came out of no where. Air Conditioners create water and there's a thing on them that either collect water or let it drop out of it from the bottom of the back or at the bottom. Why not catch the water and find a way to heat it up out side to create steam and capture the steam and let it cool to get water out of it and if you have it use a water filter system to make sure you filter out as much junk as possible then use it or throw it through the system 1 or 2 more times to make sure its clean. This way it will help lessen your water usage and you can always have a constant flow of water to use during the summer and you could probably use the water to water your lawn and such. Not to mention in the summer you can collect alot of water from the a/c but also if you use an a/c in your grow room you could possibly produce more water then you use for a soil setup and it could produce more then what you'd use in a hydro system depending on the temps.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

CarbonX said:


> I just got this wired idea that came out of no where. Air Conditioners create water and there's a thing on them that either collect water or let it drop out of it from the bottom of the back or at the bottom. Why not catch the water and find a way to heat it up out side to create steam and capture the steam and let it cool to get water out of it. This way it will help lessen your water usage and you can always have a constant flow of water to use during the summer and you could probably use the water to water your lawn and such to.


I collect from both my ac and dehumidifier  but why steam it? To make electricity?


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I collect from both my ac and dehumidifier  but why steam it? To make electricity?


Because when collecting it its not always going to be clean because with the systems dust, dirt and what ever else that is in the air can be collected through the systems into your watcher catcher. Distilling it and filtering it takes all the bad stuff that can be in it out of it but also you could use the water you collect to drink it hence steam it and filter it if you chose.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

CarbonX said:


> Because when collecting it its not always going to be clean because with the systems dust, dirt and what ever else that is in the air can be collected through the systems into your watcher catcher. Distilling it and filtering it takes all the bad stuff that can be in it out of it but also you could use the water you collect to drink it hence steam it and filter it if you chose.


Hmm never thought about that,,, but I also clean the filters on both units regularly that helps but probably doesn't get it as clean as your talking about.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hmm never thought about that,,, but I also clean the filters on both units regularly that helps but probably doesn't get it as clean as your talking about.


Yea its the parts inside of the machines that collect the dust, dirt and such over time and the water runs through it and it can collect things that are worse then that from the air like if your sick it can get into the water from the air. I might have to find a way out on how to do a nice setup and post it on here how I made it.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

CarbonX said:


> Yea its the parts inside of the machines that collect the dust, dirt and such over time and the water runs through it and it can collect things that are worse then that from the air like if your sick it can get into the water from the air. I might have to find a way out on how to do a nice setup and post it on here how I made it.


Do you run big AC? I got a 18k btu ac that doesnt really put out too much (stingy thang lol) but probably cuz it doesnt run that often... The DH puts out a good bit, way more than the ac prob b/c its running ALL the time lol DOH Im stoned again. I havent done it in maybe 6 months but I do blow it out with a big ass compressor (lots of dust) buts still not stanley steamed cleaned!!! lol Im not sure what to do here,,, plants seem ok. 
......hmmmmmm,,, cough syrup for your plants??? maybe it'll work lol 
I think it be cool if put something together, go for it carbon!


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Do you run big AC? I got a 18k btu ac that doesnt really put out too much (stingy thang lol) but probably cuz it doesnt run that often... The DH puts out a good bit, way more than the ac prob b/c its running ALL the time lol DOH Im stoned again. I haven't done it in maybe 6 months but I do blow it out with a big ass compressor (lots of dust) buts still not stanley steamed cleaned!!! lol Im not sure what to do here,,, plants seem ok.
> ......hmmmmmm,,, cough syrup for your plants??? maybe it'll work lol
> I think it be cool if put something together, go for it carbon!


The one that I am using for the summer to cool my room is a small 5050 BTU unit but I wasn't watching it and it almost had frost/ice mis covering the whole from rad part that the coolent runs through, when I just used the fan it tool 3 to 10 mins for the rad to be clean again and there was alot of water from it. I wanna find a way on how to do a solar system setup or w/e to run my a/c and rig some thing up to catch the water. I wonder if I can get away using a metal bottle that is black to use as a distilling bottle. I have plans to eventually have an indoor garden off the grid producing its own water and such. I am curious to if its possible to find MH light that is aroind 100w maybe less if possible for my garden.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 1, 2011)

CarbonX said:


> The one that I am using for the summer to cool my room is a small 5050 BTU unit but I wasn't watching it and it almost had frost/ice mis covering the whole from rad part that the coolent runs through, when I just used the fan it tool 3 to 10 mins for the rad to be clean again and there was alot of water from it. I wanna find a way on how to do a solar system setup or w/e to run my a/c and rig some thing up to catch the water. I wonder if I can get away using a metal bottle that is black to use as a distilling bottle. I have plans to eventually have an indoor garden off the grid producing its own water and such. I am curious to if its possible to find MH light that is aroind 100w maybe less if possible for my garden.


Home improvement stores have some 80w mh for sale. Iv always wanted to do a off the grid grow but doing it indoors would be quite the feat!


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Home improvement stores have some 80w mh for sale. Iv always wanted to do a off the grid grow but doing it indoors would be quite the feat!


I see the ones that say MH but they are small ones compared to the 100w that I've seen. Where I live there might not be any of those that I can find.

I was going to use CFLs and LED lights but atm its cheaper for me to buy a MH light and balast then to buy CFLs and such to do it up. Also going off grid meens you need to use lower wattage lights that gives you the best result since doing off grid will draw a lot of power from the system and needs it to be timed right.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 1, 2011)

i collect a lot of water from my AC since it runs about 18 hours a day. only a 5k BTU but still produces about 4 gal every 3 to 4 days i would say. i just use it to water the plants outside. should use it for indoor garden, just havent.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 1, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> i collect a lot of water from my AC since it runs about 18 hours a day. only a 5k BTU but still produces about 4 gal every 3 to 4 days i would say. i just use it to water the plants outside. should use it for indoor garden, just havent.


Nice. Please correct me if I am wrong but the colder you try to make the AC to keep the room the more water it produces correct?


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 1, 2011)

i would assume so since it would make the copper piping that the air runs through colder which would result in more water build up.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 1, 2011)

Well Mac and others. 

Day 1 (24 hours) for my pure cinnamon extract with 80 proof rum its starting to get. a little colour.
Day 2 (48 hours) for my pure cinnamon extract is starting to smell like cinnamon.

Day 1 (24 hours) for my pure Vanilla Bean Extract and its already gotten some colour and no smell of vanilla.


I want to get some oranges and make some pure orange extract and maybe some coconut and few other things.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 1, 2011)

carbonx
thats very interesting. to be honest ive never given any thought to where or how extracts come from lol, keep us posted. may be a project i'd like to try.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 1, 2011)

4tatude said:


> carbonx
> thats very interesting. to be honest ive never given any thought to where or how extracts come from lol, keep us posted. may be a project i'd like to try.


It is veryy interesting. I got into making syrups for my coffee drinks that I make a version of Starbucks coffee and some of them require vanilla extract, cinnamon and such so I figured why not make extracts instead. Most people prefer to use vodka. I chose rum since its what I have at hand atm. You have to use a min of 80 proof or higher for extracts.

the cost of buying extracts at the store of the same size of rum or vodka most likely cost more then if you were to buy a bottle of vodka or rum them self then natural things to make the extracts with..


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 2, 2011)

long ago i found that cost is irrelevent to something like this. the satisfaction n experience more than make up for cost. like my garden, if i charged my garden for every hour i spent there planting, watering, weeding, just fussing with the plants i couldnt afford it. but if you chargd for the theropy i get out of it, or for quality and variety of vegies i enjoy from it. i cant afford not to


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 2, 2011)

4tatude said:


> long ago i found that cost is irrelevent to something like this. the satisfaction n experience more than make up for cost. like my garden, if i charged my garden for every hour i spent there planting, watering, weeding, just fussing with the plants i couldnt afford it. but if you chargd for the theropy i get out of it, or for quality and variety of vegies i enjoy from it. i cant afford not to


 Well we not only grow because its nice and fun to do but also it can save us some money and I thought about bringing up making your own pure extracts because depending where you live its cheaper to make your own extract then to buy it. I also found out that there are people that have their pure extracts doing its thing for 6 months or more before they even touch it.

I also see it as.. An investment that can save you money in the short and long run.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2011)

4tatude said:


> long ago i found that cost is irrelevent to something like this. the satisfaction n experience more than make up for cost. like my garden, if i charged my garden for every hour i spent there planting, watering, weeding, just fussing with the plants i couldnt afford it. but if you chargd for the theropy i get out of it, or for quality and variety of vegies i enjoy from it. i cant afford not to


very very well put


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

We should all be learning arts so that they are not forgoten. Who knows what the future holds, but our skills and knowledge should not be lost to manufacturing and modern industry. Go CarbonX. And I also agree with 4tatude, the Cost of me not spending time in my garden is huge, it is a required feature of life. Have a good weekend peeps.

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 2, 2011)

i like the xtract ideas, the only extract ive made is oil from weed. i was reading the other day about extraction of hot peppers to make a nice hot pepper oil to use on foods and to cook with.

and sorry about the video guys, i try to get it up every day, but it aint happening. after work im going to try to get moviemaker, and if not then i will take a new video tomorrow with a cam that i know how to use and know how to upload the video from. i feel if i show the video i shot a week ago also that it would npt show how big and how well it is doing, every thing is monsterest for the most part. i also just planted 2 eggplant, and 2 taxi toms or cherry. i dont know if i mentioned that already, its 5 am here and i havent had coffee


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 2, 2011)

spent 2 hrs with the theropist this eve (my garden lol) i feel refreshed n invigorated... everything is finally doing great. id guess im at least 6 weeks behind where i usually am this time of yr.on the plus side everything is setting fruit n coming on strong. harvested the last of the onions today, walawalas yummm... also picked a mess of collards n mustard greens. finished off the beets n the few carrots i had left. did some tieing on the maters, lots of fruit coming on. stacked another hoop on the cukes as they are geting tall. did a deep water as its supposed to be hot next couple days. peppers almost ready to harvest n tons coming in, squash are an every day thing now. beans flowering n some pod set. im most tickled over the eggplants, they are loaded with juvie fruit.
ill try n get some pics up next couple days.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

sounds like it is going good 4Tatude.
i to just did a deep water last night as it is supposed to be 95 here today and will be around that temp for a week or so.
what do you mean by stacked another hoop on the cucumbers? im kinda of trellising mine, i am just placing bamboo steaks in and letting them climb those and then eventual they will be alon my fence line once they grow that way


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 3, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> sounds like it is going good 4Tatude.
> i to just did a deep water last night as it is supposed to be 95 here today and will be around that temp for a week or so.
> what do you mean by stacked another hoop on the cucumbers? im kinda of trellising mine, i am just placing bamboo steaks in and letting them climb those and then eventual they will be alon my fence line once they grow that way


ive got hoops made from concrete reinforcing wire i use for climbing stuff n tomatoes. ive several that are only 4ft high. i start cukes on a 4ft then when needed i stack a second for additional heighth. note...due to heighth n wind when i set a second hoop i always drive a post to secure both. ive had wind do terrable damage to my cages, not worth chancing. ill post a pic soon.
hope every one is having a great 4th of july weekend, n dont forget to thank a vet for having the freedom to celebrate...
edit i too use bamboo but only on some beans, seems the cukes have trouble holding the bamboo so i use the hoops. i also use wire on trellises for beans, placed on the outer perimeter so the shading of other vegies is kept to a minimum.


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2011)

A few pics from the garden.

Red Iceberg





Cauliflower





Tasty Toms





Cucumbers






ooops, who put them there.....






Peace, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 4, 2011)

dam dst the garden is looking great. every thing besides the pot looks to be in full bloom now.
what size pot is that cauliflower in? from what i can see it looks to be only a half gal or a bit bigger.


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 4, 2011)

DST said:


> A few pics from the garden.
> 
> Red Iceberg
> 
> ...


DST
looking good bro, dont know if it applies there but here we use a string or rubber band to cover the coliflower with its leaves. keeps the head from being sunburnt. just a thought


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> dam dst the garden is looking great. every thing besides the pot looks to be in full bloom now.
> what size pot is that cauliflower in? from what i can see it looks to be only a half gal or a bit bigger.


I think in your measurements it's probably about 1 1/2 gallon McP. I think it's about a 7 litre job...



4tatude said:


> DST
> looking good bro, dont know if it applies there but here we use a string or rubber band to cover the coliflower with its leaves. keeps the head from being sunburnt. just a thought


Mmmn, well the sun here is limited to be honest, lol. But I may give that a try. Thanks bud.

Cheers guys and gals, have a nice day. DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 5, 2011)

well harvested my first dark green zucchini last night. it was about 9 inches long and very good tasting. i usually dont harvest them that small but ive been hearing that it is best to harvest when a lil smaller but i dont see a difference at all in taste between a 12-15 inch zucchini and a 6-10 inch one, they taste the same to me, plus you get to eat more if you let them get bigger, i know not to let them go to long though or i will get hard seeds and fibrous zucchini.
any way ill post a pic of that later today, i released more lady bugs last night as well. i also cut 2 tom plants cuz they were just to crowded and i think the others will like the xtra space, i cant even tell i took out 2 plants, still looks like one huge tom plant


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

I was just checking zucchini out and this is the Italian name which is used more in North America, whereas we use the French name in The Netherlands, as well as Belgium Ireland and the UK, which is Courgette. How do you eat your McP? It's nice battered tempura style and fried.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 5, 2011)

i just fry them in hot butter with some salt and pepper, and a little bit of cayenne powder. its the only way i know how to cook them really.

this is hte zucchini from the other day, i will be harvesting more in a few days


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 5, 2011)

brush a little olive oil n sprinkle with some seasoning after splitting in 1/2 long ways n throw those puppies on the grill, along with eggplant n onions sliced thin n spiced the same way... it will make you slap your ol lady its so good lmao...
i also like them stewed with onions n garlic. stir fry etc, there is so many ways to enjoy squash/courgetts mmmmmmmmmmmm...
ps just did update in journal, check it out. peace


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

For a party of something like that, if you get a bowl of ice cubes, some flour, seasoning, then just whisk the ice cubes and flower (and seasoning) until you get a fluffy batter mixture (i.e ice cubes start melting and mixing with the flour) Then just dump all your veggies in the bowl and then pull them out coated in batter and deep fry them. This is the lightest and crispiest batter you can get. All you need is a dip to go with them and you have a great party/starter treat!!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 6, 2011)

Im hungry as hell now  Everything looking and sounding good veg heads.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 6, 2011)

what makes a good dip for zucchini?

thanks 4tatude and DST for the cooking info, i will have to try them in the next few days when i have more.
it harvest day on the farm here, so lots of work to do, weve been harvested squash and zucchini like no other


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Depends on what you like McP, perhaps a creamy garlic dip with capers and guerkins diced up, or something chile and hot. Really depends on what tickles you lad.


----------



## Magic Goba (Jul 6, 2011)

@McPurple
I have a random gardening/enthobotanical question for you. I had a patch of Datura Metels which all grew to a good foot tall with nice foliage and a few preflowers starting. I ended up pulling them all and drying them for shamanic purposes (teas, smokables and dermals). I am experienced with Stramonium and Brugmansia when dealing with alkaloidal use so don't worry about trying to swoon me away from the use of datura. Thank you though  My question is, do you think that the previous years of daturas and brugmansias may have drained the necessary nutes to produce heavy alkaloid content? I ask because I boiled 3 of them in water with no noticeable effect or even a decent smoke for that matter. Then I tried upping the amount of plant matter every other to every few days until I was using about 40 plants in a pot of water. The tea was dark brown and I ingested up to 2 cups of the fowl solution with... NOTHING.... absolutely no effects at all. I know I don't have an immunity because, hello, Datura doesn't deal with build up cause it will just kill you before that happens. I'm lost as all hell and don't really know anyone else to ask.
Anyone else who is an experiences user of the Turas please help me out a bit. Please and Thank you!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey McP, Duchieman just posted this dip recipe on the 600 thread, heres a link to his post, looks like it would go well.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-584.html#post5929051


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2011)

*Hey McP. How's things? Here's that dip D was telling you about. Just a basic Greek Tzatziki. By doing it this way it's more like a spread that a dip because your draining the moisture out of the yogurt. Cucumbers will add it back some but if you want more of a dip then maybe compensate by saving juice from the yogurt and adding it back a bit at a time. I forgot to mention lemon juice from half lemon and I did see a recipe with a dash of Ouzo but I had none of that and it's not traditional as far as I know. 

If you use it let me know how it turned out and how you like it. 

Follow up on Tzatziki.



500g plain yogurt hung overnight for a cream cheese consistency. 1/2 english cuke (deseeded and grated). 2 fine grated garlic gloves, a few Tbsp of Olive oil, 2 Tbsp fresh dill, salt to taste. Simple and great. *


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 6, 2011)

Magic Goba said:


> @McPurple
> I have a random gardening/enthobotanical question for you. I had a patch of Datura Metels which all grew to a good foot tall with nice foliage and a few preflowers starting. I ended up pulling them all and drying them for shamanic purposes (teas, smokables and dermals). I am experienced with Stramonium and Brugmansia when dealing with alkaloidal use so don't worry about trying to swoon me away from the use of datura. Thank you though  My question is, do you think that the previous years of daturas and brugmansias may have drained the necessary nutes to produce heavy alkaloid content? I ask because I boiled 3 of them in water with no noticeable effect or even a decent smoke for that matter. Then I tried upping the amount of plant matter every other to every few days until I was using about 40 plants in a pot of water. The tea was dark brown and I ingested up to 2 cups of the fowl solution with... NOTHING.... absolutely no effects at all. I know I don't have an immunity because, hello, Datura doesn't deal with build up cause it will just kill you before that happens. I'm lost as all hell and don't really know anyone else to ask.
> Anyone else who is an experiences user of the Turas please help me out a bit. Please and Thank you!!!


wow it seems you might just be more knowledgeable in this type of stuff then me so i dont think i am the right person to ask. Sorry.
i have never grown the stuff that you are, so my experience with it is 0 and so i cant give much advice here. 
but to answer your question yes i think that previous grows may have depleted the soil. if the necessary nutrients are not theri then the plant will not grow at its best, im not sure if this effecting your alkaloid content, but i assume since the plant is not at its best neither will what comes from the plant its self. if i were you i would get some sort of fertilizer for the soil.
sorry i cant be much of help man



duchieman said:


> *Hey McP. How's things? Here's that dip D was telling you about. Just a basic Greek Tzatziki. By doing it this way it's more like a spread that a dip because your draining the moisture out of the yogurt. Cucumbers will add it back some but if you want more of a dip then maybe compensate by saving juice from the yogurt and adding it back a bit at a time. I forgot to mention lemon juice from half lemon and I did see a recipe with a dash of Ouzo but I had none of that and it's not traditional as far as I know.
> 
> If you use it let me know how it turned out and how you like it.
> 
> ...


its goin good man. that dip looks killer, and i am into all kind of dips from spicy to sweet.
i think i am going to make some of this in the next few days.
i have a few questions though.does hung overnight mean just left opened out side of the fridge for a day or something else?
and plain yogurt? ive only seen the fruit yogurts here, but i never really looked for plain yogurt, so i guess they might have it, im sure i can find it.
thanks for the recipe and for stopping by, ill post some pics of my garden and the dip i made here in a couple of days.

my garden is getting to big, so i have pulled 3 tom plants to let some air under them, and i am going to pull 2 zucchini plants 2 night cuz i have 4 and really only need to with how much they are going to produce, plus my peppers are getting shaded by them.

also im still working on a video guys. soon it will happen but im not making promises as it seems every time i do some thing pops up
peace guys


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 6, 2011)

well i was going some research on zucchini and it turns out you can eat the flowers as well male and female. i also found that they actually sell just the flowers, and that a zucchini with the flower still attached and healthy at harvest gos for much more then a regular one.

i just thought this was interesting


----------



## duchieman (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.kalofagas.ca/2010/02/01/tzatziki/

Here's the recipe site. The plain yogurt won't be a problem. 500g is the large tub. If you think about fruit bottom yogurts, the ones you mix when you open, well the white part is the plain yogurt. At this consistency it is too wet for traditional tzatziki, so it's hung or strained overnight to get the moisture out. I used the linen towel you see. I had it sit in a strainer that sat in a bowl and left it in my fridge, being it's so hot and humid. Normally I'd just hang it over my sink. Have you ever had a Greek Souvlaki. It's a pita wrap with grilled pork or chicken or lamb, onions, tomatoes and tzatziki. If you can find a Greek place close to home I'd recommend it and then you'll know what this dip is like. Beats a friggin BigMac anyday, that's for sure. Anyway, I've been eating it all my life pretty much and this recipe is pretty spot on. Again, I don't know about the ouzo thing so don't worry about that. Cool bro 

Edit. Other things you can use are cheese cloth or a fine strainer. Just has to be clean and be weary of fabric softeners in towels


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

Perhaps if you had ice bubble bags you could also use one of those...perhaps the 75 micron, lol.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 7, 2011)

I was gonna tell him not to use his kief box but I didn't want to come off as a smart ass.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 7, 2011)

ha ha i wouldn't use my box but that is funny


----------



## fumble (Jul 7, 2011)

duchieman said:


> http://www.kalofagas.ca/2010/02/01/tzatziki/
> 
> Here's the recipe site. The plain yogurt won't be a problem. 500g is the large tub. If you think about fruit bottom yogurts, the ones you mix when you open, well the white part is the plain yogurt. At this consistency it is too wet for traditional tzatziki, so it's hung or strained overnight to get the moisture out. I used the linen towel you see. I had it sit in a strainer that sat in a bowl and left it in my fridge, being it's so hot and humid. Normally I'd just hang it over my sink. Have you ever had a Greek Souvlaki. It's a pita wrap with grilled pork or chicken or lamb, onions, tomatoes and tzatziki. If you can find a Greek place close to home I'd recommend it and then you'll know what this dip is like. Beats a friggin BigMac anyday, that's for sure. Anyway, I've been eating it all my life pretty much and this recipe is pretty spot on. Again, I don't know about the ouzo thing so don't worry about that. Cool bro
> 
> Edit. Other things you can use are cheese cloth or a fine strainer. Just has to be clean and be weary of fabric softeners in towels


You could also use Greek yogurt. It is already a thick, dip-like consistency. I am going to try the recipe also. It sounds delish.


----------



## duchieman (Jul 7, 2011)

fumble said:


> You could also use Greek yogurt. It is already a thick, dip-like consistency. I am going to try the recipe also. It sounds delish.


 Yup, that's an option too for sure if you can find it. Good luck with that and post back what you think, I'd like to hear.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

a much needed garden update


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 7, 2011)

very nice LG. great update. every thing looks so good and healthy, my toms are just starting to devolope but they are on theri way. what kind of corn are you growing? it looks like a white corn of some sort.
and them toms looks very good, looks better then store bought.
also are you going organic or just feeding it what you got. sorry if you told me already but hey im a stoner


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 7, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> very nice LG. great update. every thing looks so good and healthy, my toms are just starting to devolope but they are on theri way. what kind of corn are you growing? it looks like a white corn of some sort.
> and them toms looks very good, looks better then store bought.
> also are you going organic or just feeding it what you got. sorry if you told me already but hey im a stoner


thanks MC! the garden this year is uncontrollable! ive learned so much from this year and how to properly get these plants growing next year. the tomatoes are insane, they have branches reaching almost across the whole garden, which bothers me cause it makes the first red ones hard to reach and make a perfect home for spiders. i think i either need less tomatoes next year, more trellis to support them to grow up and off the ground, or start them later so they dont get sooo large. theyre basically just a big mess haha but the cherry tomatoes are a good hit this year with the family and the big boys are nice size. good burger size tomatoes. the corn is gigantic! around 10 ft i can guarantee it. about 5 ears on each stalk so i think its a good run for the first time really growing it. it is a white sweet corn which is actually really good and wasnt dried out like last years tester plants. the bugs like getting in the leaves but doesnt really affect the corn so all good. the jalapenos are doing great and pretty large. the cayenne have burned the shit out of everyones mouth that has tried them so i cant imagine why anyone else wants to grow anything hotter haha. my gf and dad had a red one the other day and my dad thought it was sweet at first and then basically started sweating and my gf thought here tongue was melting haha. the squash are huge but thats not a good thing for taste but look good haha. the cantaloupe are doing amazing and are starting to look like true cantaloupe. its stretching everywhere and is another one that i have learned from. the garden is all organic and doesnt even get fed. we tilled in about 5 bags of steer manure and amend, so we make it through the whole season with out need to add anything else. im sure we could get some bigger fruits if we added feedings but i think all is good haha. gotta stop rambling hhaha


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey all. I was trying to take pics of the setup that I am doing but my camera stopped working so I am going to be replacing it. I don't know if I want to go with a newer 14MP camera with video ability or buy a video camera that can take pics.


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice stuff LG!!!! Those squashes are insanely big!!! My pumpkins are lucky to be the size of a golf ball at the minute....!!!!

Hey Carbon, I quess it depends on what you will use the most. Me personally I would go for the camera. One thing my wife told me is that MP are important, but not the be all and end all of a camera. The most important factor is the quality of the lens you get with the camera. Just my 2 cents.

Have a nice weekend veggies.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2011)

Man lg your garden is fking awesome! very very nice bro  I dint mind the ramble either lol you better not be smoking on that devil refer weed!  

Hers where my stuff is at lol Iv also learned allot with my first full season here in colorado and will do some great things next year... just wait and see lol anwho

So right after I posted in the 600 about how I couldn't see the street on the way home because it was raining so hard... (like 10 minuts after I got home lol) I opened the door to go to my car and I saw this lol about 2 feet at some parts lol glad I parked farther away  

this is where the big street drain used to be haha


but the plants were safe and sound at a high point in the area  
They seem to like the compost tea  
View attachment 1681062


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

reminds me of the rain we get in Holland!!!


whodatnation said:


> Man lg your garden is fking awesome! very very nice bro  I dint mind the ramble either lol you better not be smoking on that devil refer weed!
> 
> Hers where my stuff is at lol Iv also learned allot with my first full season here in colorado and will do some great things next year... just wait and see lol anwho
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2011)

like I said in the 6,,, It reminded me of sweet home new orleans, both below sea level... I have gills but they are drying up here in colorado lol


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

What no gills, pfff, what ya gonna do when you visit Amstedam whodat, you need gills when you come here, just so that you have more ways of processing the shmokey!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 8, 2011)

hope the rain stops for you whodat, at least the garden is safe.


and LG, i over planted my toms to, last year before i tore my toms out they were only about 2 feet tall, and not bushy and i had 4, so i though since they did not get so big i would plant nine in the same space, but now i have pulled up 4 or 5 of them cuz i was afraid of mold issues in theri, you still cant tell i took any plants out it is so dam bushy, i am learning a few things from my garden this year as well. and that is some tall corn, i heard mexican white corn gets huge i was gonna get some but have no where to plant corn and after the aphids took out last years corn i decided no to. my kong sunflowers are about 5 ft tall now though, i have had these american gold finches lad on the leaf stalk and they eat the leafs and eat alot of it, ive been trying to keep them off but they just keep on eating them, it looked like slug damage at first and then i saw them on it and eating it for myself, i got a finch feeder and hung it over them hoping they will feed on the seed now and not my plants.

i also got 2 big tom cages last night from work, its to late to place them on the toms but i put them in the bed with watermelon and cucumbers so they can vine u up it, i wasnt expecting my garden to get this big this fast, i based all my plant spacing off last year but this year they are growing so much faster and bigger, i guess my soil is better this year. i have some cool stuff to show the thread when i get my cam on saturday, it takes pics and records and it is a cam i have used to upload pics on here before so i should have a video or at least decent pics up tommorow


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

I've had a few Cabbage Whites fluttering around my brocollis, (oh there are real pretty things, lol) Yesterday I done a fat piller on one of the leaves.....the onset is here. There is seemingly a plague of moths in Europe, not sure of exact details though.

Good luck with the feeder McP, how frustrating, nature is out there munching away at our gardens!!!!

EDIT: well I guess we do our fair share of bashing nature as well!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 8, 2011)

rabbits = no snap peas for mello and fam. like, right down to the nubs. i *think they're nibbling the other stuff but a lot of it is well established enough that it can take it (salad greens and whatnot). 

tomatoes are finally starting to look like tomato plants. some of the beans have flowers, even though they're not even a foot tall yet. hope this doesn't mean i'm going to have teeny tiny bean bushes....

and it's C-O-L-D!! we're still shivering in our sweats and hoodies at night, and it's raining today and i had numb fingers by the time i got done putting out the garbage this morning. this is not right. it's july, ffs, the ground should be radiating heat *back* at us even when the sun's not out. i should not be comfortably wearing the same "smoking jacket" i wear through the winter for puff breaks, this is such bs!!


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Carbon, I quess it depends on what you will use the most. Me personally I would go for the camera. One thing my wife told me is that MP are important, but not the be all and end all of a camera. The most important factor is the quality of the lens you get with the camera. Just my 2 cents.


Hey. Thanks for your input. I was thinking about a video camera but after your $0.02 I think I might go with a 14MP camera that I can buy other lenses for it to get better pics with.


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

We got a starter Canon 1000D, was only 350 GBP and then you can do what you want as far as adding different types of lenses (macro, long distance, etc). Canons lenses are quite pricey as add-ons though as they have image stabilizers in them. So I think you are doing the right thing, most camera bodies are of reasonable quality anyway. Let us know what you end up with bru. Peace, DST


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet. I'll try to find a 14 MP one. How can I tell if the camera has the ability to change lenses?


I was bored and I tried a Dragon Fruit for the first time and it's really interesting. I was doing some research and people say that its easy to grow so I thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Carbon, well most of the DSLR cameras have a removable lens, here's a link with some examples,,,
http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=1&oq=dsl&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4SKPB_enNL328NL328&q=dslr#q=dslr&hl=en&rlz=1T4SKPB_enNL328NL328&prmd=ivnsur&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=4eoXTpecHYGq-gamy_jXBw&ved=0CGIQrQQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=80d3fa07b5febb5b&biw=1440&bih=747

This is the camera we have and we love it! Real easy to use, takes great pics, you can mess around with light exposure, iso settings, shutter speed, etc, etc. This is classed as an entry level camera for amatuers basically.
http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews_canon_eos_1000d.php

Hope you find something good, not sure how much cash you want to buy but I guess you can pick up some pretty good deals in the US.

Good luck bru,

DST


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi Carbon, well most of the DSLR cameras have a removable lens, here's a link with some examples,,,
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=1&oq=dsl&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4SKPB_enNL328NL328&q=dslr#q=dslr&hl=en&rlz=1T4SKPB_enNL328NL328&prmd=ivnsur&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=4eoXTpecHYGq-gamy_jXBw&ved=0CGIQrQQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=80d3fa07b5febb5b&biw=1440&bih=747
> 
> This is the camera we have and we love it! Real easy to use, takes great pics, you can mess around with light exposure, iso settings, shutter speed, etc, etc. This is classed as an entry level camera for amatuers basically.
> ...


I might buy a Cannon. As for the cost of the camera I'm looking to spend around $200+. I don't live in the US so the prices here are higher here.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool, well I am sure you'll pick up something nice for 200 and change. We bought ours in the UK when the euro was strong against the £ so got a good deal on it. Mail order is good but I would advise going to a shop and getting some advise and getting the thing in your hand. The part I like about DSLR cameras is that it feels like you got a camera in your hand!!! if you know what I mean, lol.
Well, looks like I won't need to water the garden since it's raining here today, GREAT!


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Cool, well I am sure you'll pick up something nice for 200 and change. We bought ours in the UK when the euro was strong against the £ so got a good deal on it. Mail order is good but I would advise going to a shop and getting some advise and getting the thing in your hand. The part I like about DSLR cameras is that it feels like you got a camera in your hand!!! if you know what I mean, lol.
> Well, looks like I won't need to water the garden since it's raining here today, GREAT!


Sounds good. I'm more worried about not being able to find lenses at the stores around here easily.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

Well the canon comes with an 18-55mm lens anyway, and for most starters that is a pretty decent range. If you then want to get mad with it you can get something like a 35-100mm range lens (which is what I have been trying to persaude the wife to get! lol) But there is always the internet, loads of camera deals (if you can order through the net that is)


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Well the canon comes with an 18-55mm lens anyway, and for most starters that is a pretty decent range. If you then want to get mad with it you can get something like a 35-100mm range lens (which is what I have been trying to persaude the wife to get! lol) But there is always the internet, loads of camera deals (if you can order through the net that is)


Sweet. well depending on the prices around here for a good 14MP camera that I want I might but a HD Video camera if I can find one around here that can do 1080p videos.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey all. Ok First of all I did some searching online and I seem to find Cannon, Fuji and a few other brands but not much luck with sony so I decided to pick this to see what you guys think. I might be able to get a lens up to 800mm at a store near here. It will cost almost $670 with tax but I want to make sure that it has changeable lenses with it. Here's a link for it.

I know its not the 14Mp that I was wanting but it does do up to 12.2MP also I've never used Cannon so I want to know if anyone knows if its a good quality one or not.

*Cannon ESO Rebel T3

or

*http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/products?m=gp&pid=8850


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

I am jealous, I want one as well. That looks real nice Carbon and I think perfect for what you are looking for. That lens with it is the same as mine and gives you pretty good coverage. If you want to get into detailed marco or panoramic shots you might some day want to but another lens but this puppy will keep you sweet for a number of years. Depending on how much you want to throw yourself into photography I guess. but we have had the old Canon model of that (without video option) for a few years and are still super happy with it!!! Happy shopping and full report on first day of play please!? 

DST


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 10, 2011)

DST said:


> I am jealous, I want one as well. That looks real nice Carbon and I think perfect for what you are looking for. That lens with it is the same as mine and gives you pretty good coverage. If you want to get into detailed marco or panoramic shots you might some day want to but another lens but this puppy will keep you sweet for a number of years. Depending on how much you want to throw yourself into photography I guess. but we have had the old Canon model of that (without video option) for a few years and are still super happy with it!!! Happy shopping and full report on first day of play please!?
> 
> DST


Sweet. Thanks. Now I have to buy a new memory card because the one for my old camera won't work with the camera that I am looking at. I might just buy the 16GB SDHC. The camera specs says it can take up to 800 pics roughly with no flash so that is awsome.

My question is does it support interchangeable lenses?

I don't know. I'm gonna be busy so if I get it on the day that I am busy I might not get a chance to show my work on the first day.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

all my pics are on a decade+ old canon powershot (5 mp). it's been dropped, repaired, dropped again and not repaired, and finally handed down to me from my dad because i was having a "omg i dropped my point&click in the pool" crisis. 

so i can attest to canon being a quality brand. (mine supports other lenses, my dad gave me a long-distance one, but i hardly ever use it)


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

so i have a question for you guys:

i've been using my kid's bathwater to water the container garden (it's the shortest haul from that bathroom) but he's had a bit of a rash the last couple days so i added some drops of tea tree oil to his bath yesterday. 
do you think it'll be ok to use this water? (i used about 10 drops to 6 gal water) 

i know tea tree oil is an indiscriminate killer; i don't want to disturb all my nice microbes but do you think 10 drops/6 gal would be strong enough to damage them?


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 10, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> so i have a question for you guys:
> 
> i've been using my kid's bathwater to water the container garden (it's the shortest haul from that bathroom) but he's had a bit of a rash the last couple days so i added some drops of tea tree oil to his bath yesterday.
> do you think it'll be ok to use this water? (i used about 10 drops to 6 gal water)
> ...


well if you use non organic soaps then im sure it will effect the soil goodies but not any thing noticeable. id be more worried about the soaps you use in the tub rather then the tea tree oil, im not to familiar with tree oil but it sounds natural or organic.

either or though im sure the plants will be fine


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

we use soaps from a local artisan, i don't think they're "organic" per se (in the certified sense) but they're made "the old-fashioned way" so i'm not worried about that. (BIG anti-SLS family here)

tea tree oil is a powerful antiseptic/analgesic. it's used in a lot of "natural" zit and lice treatments, also in first aid. it's bad news for bad microbes, but like i said, it's indiscriminate.

i know it's not a big deal or anything, but ever since i started using his bathwater in the garden, simply pouring that 6 gal-ish down the drain seems wasteful now. there was the time he got a hold of the soap and the whole thing melted in the tub.... holy soft water batman. i didn't use that particular bath in the garden, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 10, 2011)

maybe just do a test on some plants with it that you dont mind if they get hurt


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

CarbonX said:


> My question is does it support interchangeable lenses?


Well you can buy any other canon lens and put it on, that is one thing about canons as I said before, they have built in image stabilisers in the lenses so that makes them pricey. When you say about interchangable, do you mean with other brands lenses?

And McP, sorry for the camera jack of the veg thread. I'll post some veg porn to make up for it, beautiful bountiful tomatoes busting out with natural goodness and voluptuous brocolli leaves with seductive colour to make any man (or lady) blush, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 10, 2011)

i dont mind conversations that are not veggie related, its all good guys.
like all my threads they are open for anything except BS, and so far i have not even smelt it


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

may be some horse shit, but i think in the context of manure, lol. Funny, just before I read your post, McP I was telling my wife how the dry nutes I am using for the connifers stinks of poo


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey all... Sorry McPurple but I am just put some BS onto your thread. 

Well I went out and bought the camera that I was looking at buying and a 8GB memory Card. It came to $697/ Here's a little taste of what I took with the battery that had a charge when I got it.

   ​ 
Hey who put my Magic Card deck and sapre card holder in there?


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

BEARDIES!!! soooo cuuuuute. nice shots too. #3 is a magazine cover right there.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 10, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> BEARDIES!!! soooo cuuuuute. nice shots too. #3 is a magazine cover right there.


Thanks. I want to buy a pure white one that I saw at the store but its not there. There was also a black and white one there to. I took almost 100 pics today just testing it out and I was finding new little things about the digital camera that i never thought would be doable with a camera. Deff a awsome buy. I'll have to get a better lens because I need a better one to take pics of things from farther away.

Here's a pic of what gold looks like before harvesting the flakes. 

​


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

KEWL!!!

you prospect?

edit: i was talking to someone else about their beardies... i'll invite 'em over if i remember who it was...... *stoner*


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 10, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> KEWL!!!
> 
> you prospect?
> 
> edit: i was talking to someone else about their beardies... i'll invite 'em over if i remember who it was...... *stoner*


I wish. The guy next door to me does. I'd love to do some of it though. There's another guy that has 2 small gardens where he lives it looks very healthy.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

and here was me thinking it was my birthday soon, lol. Aweseom purchase Carbon, and great shots, you will have sooooo much fun with that thing for sure!!!


CarbonX said:


> Hey all... Sorry McPurple but I am just put some BS onto your thread.
> 
> Well I went out and bought the camera that I was looking at buying and a 8GB memory Card. It came to $697/ Here's a little taste of what I took with the battery that had a charge when I got it.
> 
> ...


And I agree with Mellokitty, this is a wicked pic!!!


----------



## Honkeycorn (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice Beardie pics, Are they a breeding pair? are they sandfire x or a orange hybrid?


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 11, 2011)

DST said:


> and here was me thinking it was my birthday soon, lol. Aweseom purchase Carbon, and great shots, you will have sooooo much fun with that thing for sure!!!
> 
> 
> And I agree with Mellokitty, this is a wicked pic!!!


Why were you thinking it was your birthday soon? Thanks. I deff need a better lens but my question is now what does '' mm '' meen?




Honkeycorn said:


> Nice Beardie pics, Are they a breeding pair? are they sandfire x or a orange hybrid?


Thanks. No The 2 that are together can't be taken apart because they stop eating once they aren't in the same cage. The one that is on his own is a normal brown kind but he looks orange because he's in his basking site now the 2 that are together the bigger one is a regular brown one and the smaller one is an orange/brown colour.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

because it is, haha. well, in the next year anyway, lol



CarbonX said:


> Why were you thinking it was your birthday soon? Thanks. I deff need a better lens but my question is now what does '' mm '' meen?
> 
> 
> Thanks. No The 2 that are together can't be taken apart because they stop eating once they aren't in the same cage. The one that is on his own is a normal brown kind but he looks orange because he's in his basking site now the 2 that are together the bigger one is a regular brown one and the smaller one is an orange/brown colour.


mm is millimetres and the size of the lens. If you want something long distance I would advise 35-100mm range lens. Or you can go boss and go larger, but that would do most starters. And if you are thinking of taking big scenic shots you will need a tripod as it will amaze you how much you move when taking a picture. I haven't got either a larger lens or a tripod yet, been happy with the one that came with it so far.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 11, 2011)

DST said:


> because it is, haha. well, in the next year anyway, lol
> 
> 
> 
> mm is millimetres and the size of the lens. If you want something long distance I would advise 35-100mm range lens. Or you can go boss and go larger, but that would do most starters. And if you are thinking of taking big scenic shots you will need a tripod as it will amaze you how much you move when taking a picture. I haven't got either a larger lens or a tripod yet, been happy with the one that came with it so far.


Ok thanks. =) I might get a Canon EF 75-300mm f/4.0-5.6 III USM lens when I decide to get a different lense but I'll have to see. I might save up to get the really big lens because there was fires around here and I wanted to take really good pics but I couldn't with my old camera.

Do they make a lens mainly for video shooting?

Here's a little more camera porn for you guys and gals


=| I think I am having way to much fun with my new camera. ​


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cantaloupe Imperial 45's


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 11, 2011)

nice melons.

never heard of imperial 45 but they are looking good, is that by chance pm on the leaves? i think im starting to get s a lil bit on my cucs, but i had it last year to and it didnt seem to bother the plants and how they produce


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 11, 2011)

i remember when those were just flowering, isnt it wild how fast they grow
mc i get pm on my squash n cukes every yr when it gets real dry after the rainy season


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2011)

4tatude said:


> i remember when those were just flowering, isnt it wild how fast they grow
> mc i get pm on my squash n cukes every yr when it gets real dry after the rainy season


 I have been trying to treat it, but it is really pissing me off. I am tempted to pull them out as soon as I get a few ripe fruit.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 11, 2011)

Well guys and Gals. I will have a surprise for all of you in the next 24 hours to 48 hours. Maybe less then 24 hours.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Bummed, I got some brownish looking stuff on the top of one of my cauliflowers!!!! I have been in there with a microscope and it looks a little like mould! not quite sure yet but me isnae happy! ah well, the joy of gardening. peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

coming along nicely LG!!!!. 

So tell me, are cantaloupe melons the same thing as cantaloupe squash? I saw some for the first time in my local supermarket and they were called Cantaloupe Melons? Can you guys clarify for a dumb European? cheers. Are they sweet like a melon, or more like a squash that you can make soup or something from? cheers again. DST



billcollector99 said:


> Cantaloupe Imperial 45's


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cantaloupe are melons, in the same family as squash, but they are extremely sweet and juicy. I like to cut them in half, and use the halfs as bowls for cottage cheese


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks Bill. I'll maybe give one a bash then. Perhaps get some seeds for next year as well


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 12, 2011)

Well my surprise is ready so feel free to check my journal out. I had a little to much fun taking pics with my camera but it did a hell of a job.

*CarbonX's Garden*​


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2011)

DST said:


> thanks Bill. I'll maybe give one a bash then. Perhaps get some seeds for next year as well


I have been told that they only grow well in warm weather... I dont know if it is too cold where you are or not, but all that talk of gray skies yesterday made me wonder.

I would suggest you buy some to taste though if you have never had one, as they are frikkin delicious!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 12, 2011)

they do love the warmer longer seasons, here in oregon we got just barely enough time to get them harvested.


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool, perhaps they would be good to grow in the greenhouse instead of outdoors. I will def try to pick one up to taste it though. Cheers peeps.



billcollector99 said:


> I have been told that they only grow well in warm weather... I dont know if it is too cold where you are or not, but all that talk of gray skies yesterday made me wonder.
> 
> I would suggest you buy some to taste though if you have never had one, as they are frikkin delicious!!!


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Cool, perhaps they would be good to grow in the greenhouse instead of outdoors. I will def try to pick one up to taste it though. Cheers peeps.


That or grow them indoors by a window that gets sun light but also give them some lights that are around 6000k


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

So McP, I promised you beautiful bootilicious tomatoes and what not, and here I am posting a phallic like cucumber, sorry mate. But it was damn tasty (I do like me cucumbers!) I had a pretty simple salad with this, my red iceberg, some gouda cheese, and some of the same type of tomatoes I am growing, with a bit of Scottish smoked salmon and cream cheese on bread. Balsamic vinnegar, olive oil and lemon as a dressing, then seasoned. That was my dinner and it was great. Wife was out with her pals so I thought I would treat myself to the salmon, hehe.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2011)

nice cuc, and the meal sounds Delicious. you seem to be quite the cook as far as i can tell. i got cucs now that are about 4 inches now, last year i had so many off 2 plants that this year i am gonna try to pickle some, i got 4 cuc plants as well.
im still trying to get my cam to, too show off my plants


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> nice cuc, and the meal sounds Delicious. you seem to be quite the cook as far as i can tell. i got cucs now that are about 4 inches now, last year i had so many off 2 plants that this year i am gonna try to pickle some, i got 4 cuc plants as well.
> im still trying to get my cam to, too show off my plants


Wanna borrow my camera? jk. That looks really good. I'd love to grow my on cucs and other stuff to make my own pickles. I watched a show called Till Debt Do Us Part and a guy does photography and he made $900 on taking photos for a wedding. I might took into that to make some money since I plan on getting more gear.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2011)

CarbonX said:


> Wanna borrow my camera? jk. That looks really good. I'd love to grow my on cucs and other stuff to make my own pickles. I watched a show called Till Debt Do Us Part and a guy does photography and he made $900 on taking photos for a wedding. I might took into that to make some money since I plan on getting more gear.


ill PM you my address so you can send the cam
whats stopping you from growing outside? sorry if i have asked this already.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ill PM you my address so you can send the cam
> whats stopping you from growing outside? sorry if i have asked this already.


Hahaha sorry but I wouldn't send it to anyone or let anyone use it.

Unfriendly animals. A couple days ago a cougar killed a guy's dog and attacked him when he was trying to save his dog and it happened 1 to 3 min drive from here depending how busy it is.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 13, 2011)

i was just joking about the camera man.
and just shoot the cougar, i wouldn't let a cougar stop me from having a garden.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i was just joking about the camera man.
> and just shoot the cougar, i wouldn't let a cougar stop me from having a garden.


Here the laws about having a gun is strict. If the LED lights does very well compared to CFLs I'll change over to cover more area and use less power.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 14, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Hola all. Sorry for taking over your thread but I have a question about breeding MJ plants. Check out the thread that I made
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/447449-breeding-my-own-strain-but.html


this thread is not related to mj except for the random shot by a few of us that have some in our garden, for breeding go here- https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-34.html


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 14, 2011)

these are rattlesnake pole beans, the earliest n most productive bean in my garden. strrong beany taste, also multipurpse as they make great dried beans.


thats rattlesnake in the background, the young beans running on the cane is kentuckey wonder nt a great tasting bean but productive, the old lady makes dilly beans with them

christmas limas great taste but only really one crop kinda beans, takes so long to ripen such big beans

peppers n more kentuckey wonder. ill pull these after the flush then the ones above will be kickin in

these are scarlet runners n will produce till frost. a large broad bean from across the pond 


im also running a couple others just dont have pics.as you can tell i like beans lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 15, 2011)

4tatude said:


> these are rattlesnake pole beans, the earliest n most productive bean in my garden. strrong beany taste, also multipurpse as they make great dried beans.
> 
> View attachment 1691130
> thats rattlesnake in the background, the young beans running on the cane is kentuckey wonder nt a great tasting bean but productive, the old lady makes dilly beans with them
> ...


 "Beans, Beans the magical fruit"


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2011)

4tatude said:


> these are rattlesnake pole beans, the earliest n most productive bean in my garden. strrong beany taste, also multipurpse as they make great dried beans.
> 
> View attachment 1691130
> thats rattlesnake in the background, the young beans running on the cane is kentuckey wonder nt a great tasting bean but productive, the old lady makes dilly beans with them
> ...


 Wonderful update! you really got things going on 
 < hehe


"the more you eat them the more you toot!"


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 15, 2011)

lol right whodat, was thinking of you yesterday. i had some red beans n rice with real andouille sausage. made the real way like back home


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

beautiful flowers on these, I was surprised at how delicate and pretty the potato flowers are as well. Is nature just not sooo pretty!!!


4tatude said:


> these are rattlesnake pole beans, the earliest n most productive bean in my garden. strrong beany taste, also multipurpse as they make great dried beans.
> 
> View attachment 1691130
> thats rattlesnake in the background, the young beans running on the cane is kentuckey wonder nt a great tasting bean but productive, the old lady makes dilly beans with them
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 15, 2011)

4tatude said:


> these are rattlesnake pole beans, the earliest n most productive bean in my garden. strrong beany taste, also multipurpse as they make great dried beans.
> 
> View attachment 1691130
> thats rattlesnake in the background, the young beans running on the cane is kentuckey wonder nt a great tasting bean but productive, the old lady makes dilly beans with them
> ...


looking very good, when you say flush do you mean it as the same thing as it means with pot? i never thought about trying to flush veggies, but then again, i dont see a need if doing all organic.

also you got a nice variety of beans man, i had pole beans started but i put them out late and they are shaded to much by the sunflowers so i dont think ill get much off mine this year.
i didnt know theri were so many types of beans. yesterday on the farm we harvested about a 100 pounds of a mix of purple, yellow and green beans, we mix them all together and they sell great and look very nice before then i only knew of green beans, i love the purple ones to know


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 15, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> looking very good, when you say flush do you mean it as the same thing as it means with pot? i never thought about trying to flush veggies, but then again, i dont see a need if doing all organic.
> 
> also you got a nice variety of beans man, i had pole beans started but i put them out late and they are shaded to much by the sunflowers so i dont think ill get much off mine this year.
> i didnt know theri were so many types of beans. yesterday on the farm we harvested about a 100 pounds of a mix of purple, yellow and green beans, we mix them all together and they sell great and look very nice before then i only knew of green beans, i love the purple ones to know


thanks mcpurple for the compliments
by flush i ment fruit all coming ripe in a short period. the green beans are short cropped as in i let them flower/set n ripen for a short period. its refered to as a flush. where as the rattlesnake are long cropped, they will produce regularly till frost, as will the scarlet runners. the green beans will still produce but not as prolifically, thats why i plant another set 3 weekls appart. ill pull the 1st plants n probably set broccoli in its place. if you havent started your broccoli from seed now is the time. in cells of course not in the ground.
im growing 2 beans for seed only as im down to 0 reserve. ive a speckled butterbean from my moms garden n lost it for 10 yrs or so. found 25 beans in a package i had stored n went yipee when i found them. n another black butter bean that i only had 2 come up. the speckled one has a good stand so i think im good there. the black... we shall see...


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 15, 2011)

DST said:


> beautiful flowers on these, I was surprised at how delicate and pretty the potato flowers are as well. Is nature just not sooo pretty!!!


dst my ol lady laughs at me cause im always oohing n aahing over the little things most people overlook cause its so small. for weeks after i got my scope i was in mini land just totally lost in the intricacy of it all. dot even know if thats a word lol but it fits
yes mother nature is wonderfull...


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 15, 2011)

some of the volinteers i kept where they sprouted. my garden is ever changing n evolving. i garden 12 months out of the year, so your subject to see a wide variety of plants throughout the year. some come up a year or two from when they grew. the 1st pic is a black plumb tomato from last yrs grow that staked it claim. who am i to argue lol.
the second is a red kale that does real well here but i usually grow as a winter crop
last bet not least is a tomatillo, i should have grown a row for salsas but to be honest im not a big fan. dont get me wrong i like them in salsa to an extent just feel its just as good without it.
i dont have pics but there is also malabar spinach that does good in summer but again i can do without it. 
there is more but you get the pic its a hodge podge of plants, some i love some so so


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 16, 2011)

I got shit ripening finally. Tore out the squash as it wasnt producing what I wanted. Cantaloupes are doing real well. Gonna have like 20-30 melons at harvest time 

Celebrity Tomato







Cantaloupe












and I'm just waiting for these ones to turn red


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I got shit ripening finally. Tore out the squash as it wasnt producing what I wanted. Cantaloupes are doing real well. Gonna have like 20-30 melons at harvest time
> 
> Celebrity Tomato
> 
> ...


nice toms BC, mine are getting big to now, i have to keep re staking them up cuz they are so heavy. all my peppers are just now starting to flower. every thing else is soing good though, i too might pull the rest of my squash plants as they are producing slow now, and it seems some of the new fruits that do come on turn yellow and die, im gonna give them a week to show me they can stay.



4tatude said:


> thanks mcpurple for the compliments
> by flush i ment fruit all coming ripe in a short period. the green beans are short cropped as in i let them flower/set n ripen for a short period. its refered to as a flush. where as the rattlesnake are long cropped, they will produce regularly till frost, as will the scarlet runners. the green beans will still produce but not as prolifically, thats why i plant another set 3 weekls appart. ill pull the 1st plants n probably set broccoli in its place. if you havent started your broccoli from seed now is the time. in cells of course not in the ground.
> im growing 2 beans for seed only as im down to 0 reserve. ive a speckled butterbean from my moms garden n lost it for 10 yrs or so. found 25 beans in a package i had stored n went yipee when i found them. n another black butter bean that i only had 2 come up. the speckled one has a good stand so i think im good there. the black... we shall see...


we have about 2000 each of broccoli and cauli flower starts at the farm, we will have a few hundred extra so i will take some home and plant them here in the next few weeks and see if i get any thing, i have never grown them before so if they dont do good, then it just meens i need to learn more. thanks for the info on them though.
i wish i could grow in my garden year round, it gets cold in winter up here, i was gonna to fall onion sets to harvest in spring, but i think we might be moving here soon once the kid is born.

what are good cold weather crops 4tat? i would liek something to grow in the winter, maybe i might do some potted plants in the GH this year for fun


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 17, 2011)

mcpurple any root crop or type of greens are winter readyn either make late fall or early spring crops, some i harvest all winter. i plant onion sets in last of october or so n let them go till the following may or so. fava beans if you like them will grow too, i plant mine in november n harvest in may. broccoli, cayliflower, n brussel sprouts winter well but the sprouts are an aphid magnet n i dont grow.
peas like it cold hut its the one vegie i will not eat... little green balls of death lmao.
i have over wintered potatoes in raised beds, if they arent raised they may rot from too much water. plant in fall n in early spring they will pop out n do great...
there is a ton of stuff to grow in winter, i love the winter for growing, no bugs, n i dont have to water lol. plus i love many different greens n root crops n bracuses also.
in my climate i can over winter peppers just by pulling them under the eve of the house. they go dormant just like a decidious tree would.
im going to try a hoop house in my garden area this yr i think,trying to set up the planting scheduel so it works out as all space is full now but will open up as they finish.


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey everyone. I went to the store a few days ago and bought a Dragon Fruit. I saw it on the cooking channel and thought I'd try it. For those of you who don't know what it looks like I took some pics for you guys to look at.

   

Hey Mc I gots a question for you. Since the power draw of a grow light (wattage and Amps) would be pushing the barker box to its limits and upgrading isn't an option. Do you think it would be possible to hook up a solar system and If there's enough power left in the system to run a 250w light would you recommend it? This is only if the solar system can handle running a 250w or less grow light.​


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

thats awesome^^^


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 18, 2011)

CarbonX said:


> Hey everyone. I went to the store a few days ago and bought a Dragon Fruit. I saw it on the cooking channel and thought I'd try it. For those of you who don't know what it looks like I took some pics for you guys to look at.
> 
> View attachment 1695357 View attachment 1695358 View attachment 1695359 View attachment 1695360
> 
> Hey Mc I gots a question for you. Since the power draw of a grow light (wattage and Amps) would be pushing the barker box to its limits and upgrading isn't an option. Do you think it would be possible to hook up a solar system and If there's enough power left in the system to run a 250w light would you recommend it? This is only if the solar system can handle running a 250w or less grow light.​


nice fruit. howed it taste?
it reminds me of a kiwi on the inside. send me ne of them seeds. J/k. i had a bannan plant started once but it died.
and i would think you could run a 250 off a solar panel plus whatever you can squeeze from the breaker box. im not to into the electrition thing yet cuz ive never had a prob with it.
theri is a guy in my city who makes grow sheds for patients they are about10 ft by 15 ft, it runs complete off of solar energy in the summer, intake, outtake,A/C,heater if needed, oscilating fans and a 600 watt light, if this can be done i think you have it in the bag, just got to find a good solar pannel that is worth the money,


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 18, 2011)

nice!... though i usually find it more impressive to look at than to eat. used to use the skin for garnishes on the frou-frou tropical drinks in my bartending days. 

mcpurp is on the money, sort of like watery kiwi but not as acidic. (i'd be curious to see if you could grow one, they're very tropical from what i understand...)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 18, 2011)

I found a cool link re: pitaya aka dragonfruit

http://wchow.home.znet.com/container.htm


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 18, 2011)

idk if you guys get 'sunrype' juices in the states but they have a 'd-fruit & melon' flavour that's really good.... i use it in my jarred fruit and people rave about the 'exotic twist" my jarred peaches have


----------



## CarbonX (Jul 18, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> nice fruit. howed it taste?
> it reminds me of a kiwi on the inside. send me ne of them seeds. J/k. i had a bannan plant started once but it died.
> and i would think you could run a 250 off a solar panel plus whatever you can squeeze from the breaker box. im not to into the electrition thing yet cuz ive never had a prob with it.
> theri is a guy in my city who makes grow sheds for patients they are about10 ft by 15 ft, it runs complete off of solar energy in the summer, intake, outtake,A/C,heater if needed, oscilating fans and a 600 watt light, if this can be done i think you have it in the bag, just got to find a good solar pannel that is worth the money,


Its almost a cross between a Kiwi and pare. The plants they come off of almost look like a cactus.

Thanks I was thinking about getting a MH and set it up on a solar system to run off of it maybe 1 to 4 hours a day depending on what wattage I can get.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 18, 2011)

wow that dragonfruit plant looks like a cacti, my mom has a house plant that looks exactly like those dragonfruit plants, im gonna have to go take a closer look at it one day and if so im taking a cut


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 18, 2011)

i got 3 cauli flower plants today 1 graffiti, 1 green, and the other is unknown but is for sure different.i looked up the graffiti and i am looking forward to mine now, heres a pic of it


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2011)

that looks awesome mcpurple.. i don't know about the dragon fruit though, looks kinda odd to me, lol.. i've never grown any couliflower or brocoli before, but it looks like it would be cool to grow...
i really liked the pix of fddeds strawberries too.. i've never grown them before, and for some odd reason had always imagined them to grow on a big ass bush like blackberries or something along those lines, not some tiny lil plant, lol... i'm not a big fan of strawberries myself, but my roomie loves them.. good for her, lol...


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice cauli McP, one of my caulis went brown and rotted with the rain, bummed it was a nice looking one too. I just want a little bit of sun please?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

oops, I mean, I would like a little bit of sun please??!?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dragon fruit dont taste of much, needs mixing with other fruit, its better for its texture than for its flavour. My girlfriend said it reminds her of a testicle and other unsavoury things, which did not make me laugh. I love that dragon fruit peels and slices so easy, quite the thirst quencher sometimes if you get a juicy ripe one. Look weird on the tree though but a real good fruit health wise.

My tomato seeds are bumming out this year, real purple first leaves and stay stunted and small for too long, thinking they need more food, peppers are going ok at the moment and the sweet peas outside are giving us fresh flowers everyweek so at least one sucess this year.

Anyone got any good ways of keeping the purple of the tom seedlings this year, tis a new variety for me, sweet n neat, not as good as the outdoor varieties i normally buy.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 19, 2011)

some toms go purp normal, all my tom starts i had all had very dark purple undersides and a tint of it on the top of the leafs, i didnt feed mine till they were about 4 inches tall. what size container are you seedlings in? if root bound they will stop growing. glad you peas are doing ok, im going to do a semi large fall crop compared to what i usally do


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jul 19, 2011)

My peas are the only inedible ones there are i think but the flowers look nice indoors. Trust your girlfriend to get you the wrong seedlings from the shop! Yer i am getting heavy purpling on the bottom leaves, tried feeding when first true leave came out and nothing, got growth but stunted and slow with more purple on veins and underside. 5inch pots with perlite and seedling soil which is light in nutes anyway, am thinking of upping the first ferts to like 600ppm, did 300ppm and still no effect. It clears my weed stems up but the toms stay purple! I am gona lower the perlite ratio a bit to encourage the plant to feed. I pulled one up and it had a root but its taking its time to grow, was couple inches long but not many roots of this main root. Maybe they just growing slow but to me the purple is phosphorous def and more nutes only they not clearing up. I scrapped the first lot and doing some more seedlings now and gona give heavier nute dose to start with when the first leaves form. The cotyledon leaves start green but end up almost blue looking, i was told the sweet n neat would be a good grow but its nothing but problems even getting started. Thanks


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 19, 2011)

http://gardendesk.blogspot.com/2009/05/few-problems-with-tomato-seedlings.html

check this link and read if you like. it says it can be caused do to a phos def. like you think it is, but that can be casued by to cold of soil or water.
check th elink and i think it will help


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah possibly cold water, i have a temp checker too, how cold do you think the water would need to be to cause this problem, the pots heat up nicely in the grow room but would the shock of watering with cold water every 4 days do it? They handle it when germinating in peat cubes?


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 19, 2011)

it might not be the water but the temps of the soil its self. do you know how warm it is with lights on? and off?


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Warm, whole unit runs round 18 to 20 celcius 24hours a day more or less. Pots and soil always feel warm to the touch but not too warm, i did notice the toms like the higher temps for growing, really flourish in the heat well. Im gona get my water up to room temp just to be safe but never did nothing to my other plants. I will hope it is the ferts then, i might try germinate one in some stronger soil see what happens. Cheers dude, dont think i wana grow this strain again, back to the faithfull tumbling toms. I grown some outdoor varieties indoors but they needed serious prunning like evry few days and yeild was small, they did well but the cherry tomato varieties seem a lot more fussy overall.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

Veggies!


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice one whodat, bit bummed over here, everything seems to have stopped growing what with the clouds keeping the sun at bay....


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jul 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Veggies!
> View attachment 1699944View attachment 1699947View attachment 1699949View attachment 1699948View attachment 1699946View attachment 1699945View attachment 1699950View attachment 1699951View attachment 1699965


Is that corn you are growing there? Looks nice, if only they did a two foot short version of corn, grows so damn tall and yeilds small imo. I bought babay corn seeds thinking it would be a shorter plant but still 6ft tall you just pick the corn early and small. Toms are looking wild and nice. New tom seed germinating now, will take pics soon, sweet and neat variety, lets hope this one shakes the purpling off quick. Peace


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 21, 2011)

CarbonX said:


> Hey everyone. I went to the store a few days ago and bought a Dragon Fruit. I saw it on the cooking channel and thought I'd try it. For those of you who don't know what it looks like I took some pics for you guys to look at.
> 
> View attachment 1695357 View attachment 1695358 View attachment 1695359 View attachment 1695360
> 
> Hey Mc I gots a question for you. Since the power draw of a grow light (wattage and Amps) would be pushing the barker box to its limits and upgrading isn't an option. Do you think it would be possible to hook up a solar system and If there's enough power left in the system to run a 250w light would you recommend it? This is only if the solar system can handle running a 250w or less grow light.​


I just wanted to say I really like ur dragon fruit. I never saw one I don't think
Does it taste anything like a ripe fig?


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Its tasteless to me but got a crunchy texture, very nice in a fruit salad.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Veggies!
> View attachment 1699944View attachment 1699947View attachment 1699949View attachment 1699948View attachment 1699946View attachment 1699945View attachment 1699950View attachment 1699951View attachment 1699965


looking realy good whodat, looks like your garden has made a huge come back. is that a compost bin i see on the isde?
i should have an update soon on my veggies some time today ( ive been busy) and i also might beabe to get a few pics of the other plants no one thinks i have but i will only share those in here for you guys, the haters can just suck one till the end



DST said:


> Nice one whodat, bit bummed over here, everything seems to have stopped growing what with the clouds keeping the sun at bay....


sorry to hear dst, is that normal weather for you guys this time of year?
we had like 3 days of rain and lighting here in oregon, we got record rain fall for this time of year. its back to sunny though, supposed to hit 94 on saturday


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Nah mate, it's just northern europe and it's shit weather, lol. ah well, we will get there (I do exaggerate a little, things are still going..ish).
Start with these..











Get yer spuds oot.






Carrots. (seemingly the Dutch are responsible for making these Orange....) they are called Wortels in dutch (which also means "roots") or alternatively "Pen".






Tasty Toms..











I tend not to fondle big dangly things too often!!






Peace, DST


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

i loooove the water droplet shots! (i know i know i'm a dork )

well, around here it is 57f/14c and pissing down rain.... and COLD!! wtf? usually this time of year it's still hot when it rains.....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll trade places with ya?
Here it's 100F with too much RH to think straight 
I would kill for a thunder storm right now


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 21, 2011)

you know those summer days where you just ooze sweat without doing anything?

we haven't had a single one of those yet!!

kitty misses sweating!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah I know those days...every day for the past week and for the next one too.
I've lost 12lbs in a month. I drink two gallons of water a day and can't remember the last time I took a piss


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 21, 2011)

nice photo shoot dst. the plants look like they are doing great as always ganja ro veggies. i like that bit of info about the carrots, on the farm we grow a few types ( cant remember the names) but we got purple, orange, white, and a few mixed colors. ive been told that the orginal color carrots started at in theri natural habitat is black


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2011)

Busted!!! Give up the goods D, I can see the smoke 






Yeah McP, that is a compost cage thing. Its 3f in diameter, I would like it a bit bigger to speed the process up a little but space is a little cramped. 
No worries peeps  I think I'll be making my way back south in the next 9-12 months and will have plenty of land to work with. Thinking of opening a few farmers market booths in New Orleans actually. I wont be able to have a bad ass indoor grow room because of the risks but I'll probably only have to grow 6 big outdoor plants to support me for the time being while I get the veggie farm prepared. The idea has been in my head for a while now, and I can see things slowly but surly coming together  BTW the land Im speaking of used to be a chicken farm for a long time so the soil is kick ass, no doubt I'll find stuff to add to it haha.... I just want to brew hundreds of gallons of compost tea at a time! whats wrong with that!!!!
Big ups Veg heads


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 21, 2011)

i dislike the previous post by whodat!!!! bad news in my opinion!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

Black, now that would be interesting. Kind of like a beetroot I guess (love pickled beet's). I believe carrotine (or some element like that) was added to them (hence the name) since the Dutch Royal's have Orange as their main colour.



mcpurple said:


> nice photo shoot dst. the plants look like they are doing great as always ganja ro veggies. i like that bit of info about the carrots, on the farm we grow a few types ( cant remember the names) but we got purple, orange, white, and a few mixed colors. ive been told that the orginal color carrots started at in theri natural habitat is black


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,

My wife has been going overtime with her avacado experiment. Looks like we could have a forest soon, lol. Well may be in about a decade or so. After trying loads and loads they all just seem to be cracking and popping now, yay!!! So we have two methods, one is suspending them in a glass of water with some sate sticks to hold them up, the other is just straight into compost. Thing is from what we have read the compost/soil is the best way to go, however previously the only one to crack was one suspended in the water....anyway, perhaps it's just the time of year for them to be crackalating. They start to split up the middle, then inside you can see the stem growing and the cotyledon leaves coming out.











Have a good weekend, peace and avo's, DST


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 22, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Busted!!! Give up the goods D, I can see the smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my dream is to own and run my own farm, i want more then a farm though, as you all know i would like to own a farm of veggies,fruits and animals for milk and meats, plus selling calfs, i want to sell our own composts and soils blends for a few purposes, i would like to have a nursery on the farm, have a indoor/outdoor grow supply store ( all organic) and then after allthat have a landscaper crew working for me so they can do landscaping for people, deliver dirt and compost, and also make raised beds to peoples needs, and eventually we would open a legal medical marijauna shop not selling bud or anything but a place to come and get seeds and clones and knowledge, and we could also help setup grow rooms to help the ones who cant do it them selfs. this is my dream any way, i hope i reach at least half of it, i know it seems like a lot but hey every ones got dreams right?

whodat, its to bad you dont live on thi side of the country id love to run a farm with some one who has some of the same passions as as me


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah Mc P we'd make a good team  I could be the guy that builds and sets up the indoor grow rooms hehe I just gotta put a portfolio together ha.


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 22, 2011)

lol count me in you guys. i love to work in the sun. i could be the lil mexican running around. EVERY farm needs atleast one lil mexican running aorund doing shit.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 22, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> lol count me in you guys. i love to work in the sun. i could be the lil mexican running around. EVERY farm needs atleast one lil mexican running aorund doing shit.


you got 9 more mexican friends? J/k but the more the better depending on the size of the farm.

i think it would be awesome to have a multi RIU member farm. although it might be hard as every one of us im sure has theri own way of doing things, but hey since weed all be high im sure we would work something out


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 22, 2011)

man we cant get along of forums much less trying to cooperate on a farm. i would not want 95% of the members of RIU to be anywhere near my ass. IMO


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 22, 2011)

i here you theri man. to much drama, i feel the only threads with out drama are this one and a few others that most of you guys in this thread are on, like 600 club, show me what you got LST, and most of teh gardening section threads, every thing else seems to be BS


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 22, 2011)

yya i got one here im being trolled by some dick head named panhead. its like this dude wants to pick a fight. but since its on the internet, its like the special olympics. even if you win your stilll a fkn retard. i have my moments when i get on here, and then dickheadss like that just make me want to quit riu seeing as 90% of people here are either immature, or pompous pricks. so ya. go riu and your jam up job of regulating dickwads.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2011)

They dont seem to care at all.
More members = more add revenue.


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 22, 2011)

yea i guess so. lmao. hes actually following me around posting on all the threads im subbed too. omg can you say troll. wouldnt be surprised if he didnt put his fkn 2 cents in here . wow. like i said way to go RIU.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 22, 2011)

i wish i was a super geek and i could just come through and delete alot of others acounts and then ban for life. haha, and once they did finaly get back on just do it again, i imagine that would take some time though.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 22, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> yea i guess so. lmao. hes actually following me around posting on all the threads im subbed too. omg can you say troll. wouldnt be surprised if he didnt put his fkn 2 cents in here . wow. like i said way to go RIU.


if he posts in here we will all just hit the ignore button and delete his posts. ( if he is being a troll of course) any and all are welcome on our thread unless they are trolls and bs starters


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yep guys, no one ever argues over a tomato leaf deficiency or germinating an avocado but throw some weed in the mix and its like ten paces at dawn, i like to have a joint and chill out on this site, all good just ignore the rest.

BTW my tomato seedling seems to be all green at the moment, first time this year as the purple ones were getting annoying. I watered the seedling in with about 500ppm ferts and some seaweed and placed her a bit futher from the light till i get the first true leaves. I would post a small pic but i think we all seen an inch tall tom seedling before. Will post somthing when the true leaves start to open and form.

Mcpurp and whodat, i too love growing fruit and veg, i want an indoor commercial op for some veg one day and supply suppermarkets etc etc. I think i would make a better grower than most with all the experience growing weed but just as soon as i can stop my tom seedlings going purple.

Gfreeman, just learn to let it go, i aint after some cool image on here, if i look stupid dont stop me posting. The more people who have a plesant attitude the more the haters wont be able to hate. I just ignore them or unsubscribe, i have along the way made many friends so there is also a plus side, some growers stick by you and even if they ocassionally insult you they didnt mean it, we all have our bad days.

It is a shame we cant debate more as it dose always end up in an argument, just as it gets good some haters chime in and the whole thing goes down hill. Peace


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with that King.
The problem is none of this is face to face. Some people just cant but help taking their frustrations out on people they have never met or ever will... Very immature, the sad thing is some of these people are older than you might think.... Im getting sick just trying to describe these disgusting beings... barf


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just let it go, let like minded people stick together, know it is hard not getting worked up. I think it is lack of face to face that allows a lot more confrontation, im sure if we all worked on a farm together we'd probably all get along. 

The pen is mightier than the sword which means those with the brains to be nice and constructive prevail. There is a good network of growers who just wana chat and enjoy growing on here so i stick to them. Peace


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcZd-ql7t1I&feature=related

just watch kingrow, has something to do with what you just said and it made me laugh


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 23, 2011)

erhghherhghhg. you know what i dont like? waking up, before you even hit the bowl, you get on RIU and see what you buddies have posted in the night, only to see a troll wrote a paragraph long rant about you, talking shit. ergh. frist thing in the morning, REALLY? fuck man i can see why people are leaving this forum, i seem to be getting trolled by kids more often than i used too. and apparently there getting there buddies from school in on RIU cause its like double, or triple trollin when they all get in it together. fuck man, im having a hard time posting on other people threads with out worrying some little kid is going to come by and riticule my every wword, than make general accusations about me, who i am, and my grow op. lmao. i dont even post about growing on RIU. well, nothing about what IM growing, i live in fkn tx. you think im going to put pictures about my highly illegal grow op on a poblic forum just so i can prove a point to you child? i have fkn children of my own im not trying to get incarcerated for 5+yrs just so i couldve proven a point to some kid on his mothers computer. geeessssssshhhhhhhh. i need to go load my bowl.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 23, 2011)

calm down, smoke a bowl and then eat. ha it always works for me. RIU is controlled by the trolls now but i just tend to stay away or at least try, i usally dont post in others threads unless i know they are chill, im already subbed, or if its some one in need of some help and has gotten none in a few days


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 23, 2011)

ah. all good points purp. all good points.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jul 23, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcZd-ql7t1I&feature=related
> 
> just watch kingrow, has something to do with what you just said and it made me laugh


Mc purp you da man, that was awsome!lololololol!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cantaloupe Melon







Supposedly red Bell pepper, but this thing is huge, and still green...


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 24, 2011)

nice veggies BC, the cantoluope is looking nice, i planted 2 this year but i think i put them in a month to late. they are still kinda small and are getting shaded by all the other big melon plants, all well, i should get one water melon this year.
and i have the same prob with getting mine to trun red, they always stay green, and the fruits never get huge on my bells but they are alwsy very strong tasting


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 24, 2011)

you gotta let them keep growing for them to turn red! dont pull them too early!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2011)

littlegrower2004 said:


> you gotta let them keep growing for them to turn red! dont pull them too early!


The damn things have been growing 4 Ehhhhh- Vaaaaaa


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 24, 2011)

yep but they will change so give it time.


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pod3HNx8CHE

heres my update sorry it took so long, not the best quality video but it works


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2011)

MC your garden looks fantastic!!! 
Years ago I had a clone do that flat stalk thing and it grew really weird just like that, but the other cuttings I took didnt do this. It was around when I first started cloning so I figured I did something wrong.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pod3HNx8CHE
> 
> heres my update sorry it took so long, not the best quality video but it works


[video=youtube;Pod3HNx8CHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pod3HNx8CHE[/video]


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 24, 2011)

very nice, the both o you... mc nice things happening there for ya. they showing the love.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2011)

That was awesome McP!!! Thanks for sharing your garden!!!!!

That mutant cucumber plant is quite something as well, just weird eh!

Take it easy bru.

DST



mcpurple said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pod3HNx8CHE
> 
> heres my update sorry it took so long, not the best quality video but it works


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2011)

I put a lighter at the top in pic one so you can get an idea of size lol 


Sun burn on my cucumber!!! ^ lol


----------



## mcpurple (Jul 31, 2011)

this is a video i took this morning as well as the pics.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8PT1Fut4OE


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 31, 2011)

Your Sunflower is Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Jul 31, 2011)

whodat- nobody wants to see your burned cucumber haha. dirty...

MC-very nice update! everything is looking great!


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 31, 2011)

mcp looking good bro, havent droped in for a bit. things are looking good for you, love the bee in the sunflower.my garden is keeping me busy also. ill drop in n post a few pics in a day or two. keep up thegood work, the love is showing. peace


----------



## Kingrow1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn, all my tomato seedlings benn bumming out at the mo, not enough cal/mag in the water here where i live, have rectified the problem and got a lovely sweet n neat tom seedling looking perfect, will start to post the odd pic soon bro i promise.

Real jealous of your gardens, i got a small strip of soil outdoors but only grown snappeas this year, apperently they are inedible, trust your girlfriend to get the wrong type of peas!lol!

Oh well i will update with tomato seedling pics soon.

BTW what do you guys grow over winter? Do you get good winter temps or are you stuck with winter veg varieties? Peace


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 1, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> Damn, all my tomato seedlings benn bumming out at the mo, not enough cal/mag in the water here where i live, have rectified the problem and got a lovely sweet n neat tom seedling looking perfect, will start to post the odd pic soon bro i promise.
> 
> Real jealous of your gardens, i got a small strip of soil outdoors but only grown snappeas this year, apperently they are inedible, trust your girlfriend to get the wrong type of peas!lol!
> 
> ...


i grow snap peas on the farm and i will be doing some here ( sugar snap) at my place, to my knowledge they are both very tasty, we have wild peas here that grow and can be eating but dont taste very good. either way they will put nitrogen back into the soil for you.
and i was gonna over winter some onion sets to harvest in spring but i might move and dont want to waste the time for nothing, i might put in my 3 cauliflower plants i have ina few weeks to let them go over winter though, i am also going to start beans and peas here soon as a fall crop to enrich the soil plus get some nice peas and beans


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 1, 2011)

This was my first year doing veggies too. It is such a good idea idk why more people don't. I have frozen tons of food and givin away more to people.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 1, 2011)

my next garden i want to do is to make the rasied beds out of straw bales, i read it has many benifents, you can plant right into the straw as well, and after a few years it starts to break down and you canuse as mulch or compost it the rest of the way


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 1, 2011)

ive used many different mediums for raised beds. hay bails being the worst lol jmo... the easiest n best thing ive found is used plywood. maby because i have easy access to full sheets but i rip them in 1x8' strips. they are 3/4" and last about 5 yrs before i have to replace.easy to unscrew n move too.
4' wide beds with 2' between maximize the area


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 2, 2011)

they fill in rather nicely too


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice grow....


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 2, 2011)

i like wood and concrete rasied beds as well, but it seems to me that the straw bales have alot of beneficial uses. like it is only 2 bucks a bale here or less, it breaks down for you and then can be used as mulch, it introduces life to the soil and attract alot of worms, and if you can find certain hay it comes with more then just straw, maybe some alfalfa, and other goodies that the soil and plants love, ive seen a few recently and they seem to do great


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 2, 2011)

are those scarlet runners? they're fucking *monstrous* compared to ours.....


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2011)

you both have valid points, I guess it comes down to personal preference.. Only one way to find out for your self McP


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 2, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> you both have valid points, I guess it comes down to personal preference.. Only one way to find out for your self McP


ya i think i will do one next year and see how i like it, i would really like to make my own rock garden, where all the beds are made of rock and clay as well as the all natural wood raised beds that i never really got to this year, i would like to build these in a house that i know i will be at for years though. when i move out of this place i might leave the beds if the landlord wants to pay me for them, if not im taking them, i mainly want the soil, its been 2 years in the making of that soil


----------



## Kingrow1 (Aug 2, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i like wood and concrete rasied beds as well, but it seems to me that the straw bales have alot of beneficial uses. like it is only 2 bucks a bale here or less, it breaks down for you and then can be used as mulch, it introduces life to the soil and attract alot of worms, and if you can find certain hay it comes with more then just straw, maybe some alfalfa, and other goodies that the soil and plants love, ive seen a few recently and they seem to do great


I've heard hay kepps the roots and plants warmer compared to soil, i know people use it to protect against frost here in early season. Peace


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 2, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> are those scarlet runners? they're fucking *monstrous* compared to ours.....


yes they are, they love cool temps. plant early n you will have huge yields. plant way earlier than other beans. they will slow down fruit set when its hot but will ggive another big flush of froit for fall. they will produce tillfrost kills them.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 2, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ya i think i will do one next year and see how i like it, i would really like to make my own rock garden, where all the beds are made of rock and clay as well as the all natural wood raised beds that i never really got to this year, i would like to build these in a house that i know i will be at for years though. when i move out of this place i might leave the beds if the landlord wants to pay me for them, if not im taking them, i mainly want the soil, its been 2 years in the making of that soil


soil by far more important than the walls lol, ive spent yrs getting my soil where i want it. mcp if you use hay bails try to find straw, has less seed to battle. i did put alfalpha in for n, now i just rotate n use cover crops n turn under for organics in the soil. fava beans winter good n have plenty of n and roughage to add to the soil. i cut n chop with a machetti then turn with a fork. i quit growing them full term, like the beans but they are aphid magnets. hate those buggers...


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 3, 2011)

i tried to take some more pics of the sunflowers while drunk last night


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 3, 2011)

very nice! mine are juuuust starting to form little budlets....


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 3, 2011)

4tatude said:


> yes they are, they love cool temps. plant early n you will have huge yields. plant way earlier than other beans. they will slow down fruit set when its hot but will ggive another big flush of froit for fall. they will produce tillfrost kills them.


thanks for the info, the only beans that seem to be doing anything right now are "jade" (they look like regular green beans like they have at the grocery store). was looking forward to the "yard long oriental beauty" but again with the friggin wabbits.....  

next year: electrified fence.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> very nice! mine are juuuust starting to form little budlets....


mine too!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey veg heads!  hows it growin?

I just came across this nice bit of info on small scale farming 
I'll be reading through it here in a few but just glanced over it and thought Id share.

http://www.ksre.ksu.edu/library/hort2/mf1115.pdf


I'll let you all know how it is after I read through it.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 3, 2011)

a little inspiration eh 
Im looking for the full length vid atm
[video=youtube;KwR44T69_Is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwR44T69_Is[/video]


----------



## fumble (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey McP. How you been? I love the videos man! You have got some pretty cool ideas going on in there. Love the cinder blocks and the bedspring trellis! The two headed monster is pretty cool...never seen anything like it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 3, 2011)

My bell's are finally starting to turn color


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Aug 4, 2011)

i told you they would haha just takes time!


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 6, 2011)

my chicago peace rose bloomed again, they are not the best looking roses but they look good to me, this is my first year with roses.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 6, 2011)

looks like an heirloom variety.... does it have a strong smell to it? 

very beautiful. this is my second year with roses (i managed to kill last year's white roses after all.... oops ) and i have a couple varieties on next year's list already....


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 6, 2011)

yes it does has a strong smell, the label that came with it does not say its a heirloom, it says its a hybrid tea rose ( chicago peace rose)

now im gonna have to do some research on it.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 6, 2011)

ah, the wonderful world of roses..... 

holy shit i just google imaged it.... LOTS of phenos. i always thought that scrunchy look in the middle suggested an heirloom.... guess i was wrong.

this is the rose i want for next year: 

hybrid tea rose "caribia" (i saw one at the nursery when i bought the "love" rose and still kick myself for not getting it..... *sigh*)

http://www.gardens4you.eu/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=27&category_id=55644&flypage=flypage&lang=en&manufacturer_id=0&page=shop.product_details&product_id=101620&vmcchk=1


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 6, 2011)

the rose you want looks very exotic. i know want one as well.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 6, 2011)

i just got some bush beans, i got contender (green), royal burgundy bean bush ( purple), and pencil pod bean bush ( yellow).
im hoping they will produce before the 1st frost , i also started some fall crop peas (sugar snap), every thing should be sprouted by next week after i plant today.


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 6, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i just got some bush beans, i got contender (green), royal burgundy bean bush ( purple), and pencil pod bean bush ( yellow).
> im hoping they will produce before the 1st frost , i also started some fall crop peas (sugar snap), every thing should be sprouted by next week after i plant today.


 you will be pushing the envilope but you can always cover with plastic to protect from frost. long as it doesnt freeze you should be fine. good luck...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

very nice roses....


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

All my flowers have been a disaster this year. My climbing rtose bloomed once and then have done nothing since, MY JApanses azaleas got wrecked by my friend when I went on holiday, and the Honesuckle hasn't exactly been awe inspring, so it's nice to see someone with a touch. Lovely pic McP.


mcpurple said:


> my chicago peace rose bloomed again, they are not the best looking roses but they look good to me, this is my first year with roses.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry to hear about your roses D. and thanks for the kind words. ever since i borrowed my buddies camera ive been taking pictures and i like to do so now, but i ha to give the cam back the other day. maybe its time for me to invest in a decent camera


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

Once you got a good camera McP it's really quite addictive. And if you can save and get a DSLR then you will be instantly addicted.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 8, 2011)

shit, i just discovered the macro button on my 5mp S2 and i'm addicted..... 

DST i'm having the opposite problem. my flowers are doing *great*. veggies? not so much. nothing but leafy greens so far. 

dwarf oriental lily, "after 8":


----------



## fumble (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! What beautiful pics of flowers. I love the water drops on the roses. And your dwarf lily is gorgeous MK.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 8, 2011)

thank you fumble! glad i'm not the only one that likes the water drops. my grandiflora gets friggin _puddles_ in it, and i love it:







yup, the flowers and herbs are doing great in the container garden. the main garden is struggling though.


----------



## fumble (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! pretty pretty. I bet it is waaay beautiful at night with the lights strung like that.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 8, 2011)

funny you should mention that, i LOVE my twilight garden....

this is about a month ago (and the only shot i have with the lights on):






a blurry non-flash pic (all the flashless pics were blurry, but the ones with flash don't quite do the twilight justice):






..... wish i had the smell-o-vision for you; the lilies are powerful fragrant at dusk....


----------



## fumble (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, would def like to spend a lot of time out there! One of these days, you KNOW they will come up with smell-o-vision!


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 8, 2011)

well come hang out then! lots of flower porn!

[shameless plug] https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/453567-kittys-flower-garden-part-2-a.html [/plug]


----------



## fumble (Aug 8, 2011)

would be cool to hang out. and I love the shameless plug!


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 8, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> thank you fumble! glad i'm not the only one that likes the water drops. my grandiflora gets friggin _puddles_ in it, and i love it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your rose puts mine to shame
but its ok, im a newb rose grower


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 8, 2011)

well, grandifloras DO get bigger than hybrid teas..... (that's why i like them)


----------



## fumble (Aug 8, 2011)

How you doing McPurp? Your sunflowers have me planning a spot next year for them. So gorgeous!


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome flowers Mellokitty, That inspires me to take some shots today. I will be back (probably before any of you are up out of bed anyway....) DST


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 9, 2011)

fumble said:


> How you doing McPurp? Your sunflowers have me planning a spot next year for them. So gorgeous!


they are doing great for now, my tallest one is 10 ft 1 inch so met my mark but i really would have liked 15 ft or taller, but again i got sent the wrong seeds to. the spot they are in only gets about 8 hours of direct sunlight and 2 of scattered sunlight so im sure more sun and they would have been bigger, i need to tie them up soon as the heads are getting heavier and i have had a smaller one touch ground the other day so i tied it up and cut a few flowers off, im now just trying to make it to where i can harvest the seeds to re grow and sell next year. i figure im going to get at least 1000 seeds of each type and 15 seeds a pack for a dollar = free cash to me not alot but more then none


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Pics from the garden.










oregano in case you wondered.





salvia's









































Peace DST


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 9, 2011)

nice pics D, your garden looks to be doing great. them maters look dam near perfect to man i bet they taste great. what type of cucumber is that in the pic? looks like a normal cuc just without the warts and spikes.
looks like your avacdo collection keeps growing as well, i will get one one of these days when i have time to, ever time i go shopping i forget what i really want to get and it ends up having to wait till te next month


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

cheers lad, the warts and spikes will come on the cuc, the other ones have had them that we have had so far. It's actually the wifes avacado experiement, and she finally decided to stop germinating them since they all started to po. We have 10 plus the bigger tree we got. ONly need to wait a decade or so now for some fruit.
I had a tom today on my sandwich and it was very tasty. They have all produced really well so far so looking forward to getting a nice big yield from them. 
I like you idea about your seeds.


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 9, 2011)

dsty you have gardens to aspire for. 

the gorgeous purple thing after the cuke.... is it a campanula of some sort? (i started some seeds this spring but they didn't even germ.... )


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

I believe it could be, we were gifted it by relatives and it sits lovely on our outside table. We had a few things not germ on us this year, they probably still think it's winter!


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 9, 2011)

i hear that, i think my calla lily is going into hybernation mode already....


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey veggies 
Iv harvested maybe 6 cucumbers so far, they are tasty.
These arnt ready yet.






Also, for the past 4 days Iv been eating a dozen or so cherry tomatoes a day  yummms. 











Snagged a few "regular" tomatoes from this plant. They are also tasty 






Orang bell peppers coming around, about 6 on this one plant.






Sunflowers and watermelon, also cantaloupe on the left,,, nothing showing on the cantaloupe. The watermelon is about the size of a softball.
Sunflowers have been budding for maybe a week now.












Apricot tree didn't bear any fruit this year  they were plentiful and delicious last year.






Kern 












Time to post something weed related haha.

Oh, heres some of the best hotdogs Iv ever had.
Put fresh stuff from the garden on,
Basil
dill
cucumber 
tomato.
Also added some green chili, hot SOUSE, mustard, tiny bit of mayo, and a couple shakes of tony chachere's...
Oh yeah the hot dogs had melty cheese inside of them  haha
And to top it all off,, a beer you found in the back of the fridge when you thought you didn't have any left   





wow, not as sloppy as it looks


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 10, 2011)

looking good who dat, i pick my cucs when they are about the size of the ones in your pick, i tend to like most veggies and fruit on the younger side as i think it has more flavor and better texture. your garden is looking great, my water melons are just about the same size as yours. what type you growing? i have black diamond watermelon.
i also noticed i will be having tomatoes of my own to harvest very soon, and my cantaloupe has baby fruit on it now


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

I checked today to be 100%, they are called Grote Campanula, which simply means Big Campanula, there was no more specific information....



mellokitty said:


> dsty you have gardens to aspire for.
> 
> the gorgeous purple thing after the cuke.... is it a campanula of some sort? (i started some seeds this spring but they didn't even germ.... )


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 10, 2011)

thank you so much!! i asked because it looked an awful lot like the pic on the seed package of mine that didn't germ.... (mine were/would have been  "campanula isabella")


----------



## Kingrow1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I love this thread! Wicked gardens all of you, still getting some tomatos off the ground as i have nothing much to add to this thread but follow it all the time, really impresses me. Hopefully you grow all winter too, its like my daily fix watching your gardens grow. Peace


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 10, 2011)

Kingrow1 said:


> I love this thread! Wicked gardens all of you, still getting some tomatos off the ground as i have nothing much to add to this thread but follow it all the time, really impresses me. Hopefully you grow all winter too, its like my daily fix watching your gardens grow. Peace


glad you like it.

i just looked at my toms today and they are finally getting red, should have a bunch of toms from here until 1st frost, i also have jalapenos that will be in abundance for awhile. i am planning on making some home made popper with them. i was thinking pepper jack cheese and on some others Monterrey jack and in both type their will be some time of meat. im having a hard time choosing between bacon, chicken, and beef.

also king, i just might be able to pull off a indoor grow this winter, not positive but it is looking hopefull. and if not then i will most likely do some flower starts in the closet as well as cloning all my house plants many times so come spring time i can sell them.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks dude, i'm working on one or two things but its early days, i always grown jalapenos but the plant i got now is on its way out and still the replacemnts and the toms are only just seedlings. Early signs point to the fact that i can grow weed a lot better than i can grow veg!lol! Anyway in time i will have a few plants but just love watching your gardens grow, seriously good work dudes and dudettes!lol! Some very good technical stuff with amazing results. Our season has more or less ended in my opinion, rain and bad wether almost everyday for a while recently where i am so outdoor is quickly going out of fashion for this year now.

Anyway take it easy. Peace


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

you can cum do my garden would love them plants growing in there excellent man...


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 13, 2011)

just picked up a arabica coffee plant, it is about 2 inches tall.
the funny thing is to last night i was talking to a buddy while drinking and was thinking we wanted to grow some of our own coffee and today at farmers market theri were coffee plants. the lady told me this type kinda grows similar to cannibus


----------



## mellokitty (Aug 13, 2011)

they are so cool looking with the "speedbumpy" leaves!! they sell them at the coffee roaster we go to, but they're indoor plants here and i can't have stuff inside. (except in The Room, but there are no interlopers allowed in there; mr. mello's rules.) 

keep us posted how it does, i've wanted one for a couple years now.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> just picked up a arabica coffee plant, it is about 2 inches tall.
> the funny thing is to last night i was talking to a buddy while drinking and was thinking we wanted to grow some of our own coffee and today at farmers market theri were coffee plants. the lady told me this type kinda grows similar to cannibus


lol you shouldn't have a problem growing it then 

I want some coffee plants, grape would be nice too so I can make sum wine. I need to grow my own tobacco too, modern cig has thousands of different chemicals added to em.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 13, 2011)

i was told by the seller it will start to produce in the second year of life ( mines in the first 4 months) and by year 5 if every thing goes right it can produce up to 20 pounds, the growing directions say not fo it to be in a sunny location from 60-90 degrees so it will be an indoor or GH plant in the winter, but i will get beans eventually.

grapes are also on my list of what i want to grow but i want to be in a place where i can plant them in the ground and not move a few years later. my aunt runs bridge view winery out here in oregon so if i need i can always have her help me, she has been growing grapes and making wine for 20 or more years now


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Mmmmmnnn wine, yummy!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2011)

So much to like lol 
I'll do it some day. I tell ya, I will!
Foundation is being set for the veg farm btw  You guys are coming allong like it or not lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

we be ere lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 14, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i was told by the seller it will start to produce in the second year of life ( mines in the first 4 months) and by year 5 if every thing goes right it can produce up to 20 pounds, the growing directions say not fo it to be in a sunny location from 60-90 degrees so it will be an indoor or GH plant in the winter, but i will get beans eventually.
> 
> grapes are also on my list of what i want to grow but i want to be in a place where i can plant them in the ground and not move a few years later. my aunt runs bridge view winery out here in oregon so if i need i can always have her help me, she has been growing grapes and making wine for 20 or more years now


Imma order a 6pack as a gift for my mom. What would you recommend from there?


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Imma order a 6pack as a gift for my mom. What would you recommend from there?


a 6 pack of wine or a 6 pack of grape seeds? if you mean either then i would try to get a vareity pack of the wines, they are not a huge vineyard but defenitaly a bigger one in southern oregon, i think they run 3-4 different vineyards.

here is theri link, they do have a 6 pack sample pack

http://www.bridgeviewwine.com/

you might be able to find it localy, ive seen as far north as Spokane before but not very often


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 14, 2011)

also my beef steaks are being harvested by the day, and i got to say they are so dam tasty, i was not a huge tom fan until just a few weeks ago ( i just like to grow them) but since i have been on this new farm ive been eating them cuz they are the best ive ever tasted, i ate one of mine last night plain and i got to say the ones i have grown are very tasty they are not the best im sure but i like them the best as for now, im sure il come across some better ones in the future


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

Men should def eat a lot of tomatoes, good for you lad. Also helps against skin cancer and such like.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Men should def eat a lot of tomatoes, good for you lad. Also helps against skin cancer and such like.


ive heard that if if woman eat to many it can raise theri testosterone levels and same with guys as well, not sure if its true as it was just here say


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

I eat tomatoes like they are going out of style and my hair growth is not above normal, lol.....


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 15, 2011)

1st pic is a harvest of last night, its like this every other night so i am stocked on them for awhile. i am making home made salsa tonight
my tallest sunflower has now hit 10'7 so i did end up hitting my mark, i should be able to harvest the older heads in about a week for the seeds. my toms are coming on very strong now thanks to my new tech of dry farming.


on another note i dont think i told you guys i am on a new farm, its called runnymede farm. i moved cuz the other farm was going under and it was to much work to be the farmer/landscaper on 10 plus acres and have only one other worker who worked less then a 10 year old. so now i am loving this new farm, more my style.
we do all our own composts, we raise chickens for eggs (250 of them) we just got pigs to be butchered in january, we have cows and goats for milk, and i am the new Official goat milker every day, it was odd at first but now i like it. im learning a bunch of new use full stuff there. plu every one theri smokes,grows pot and doesnt care at all about pot, even the bosses and owners.
ah i love my job, its just to bad theri is a close down for 2 months of the year but all well i will survive in those months doing odd jobs most likely.

oh and the green plant is a red cardinal climber, it needs a stake it should bloom soon i hope


----------



## 420God (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats on the job switch, glad you like it, and everything looks awesome! 

Hope your salsa turns out good, I'll be trying some recipes pretty soon myself.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 15, 2011)

some toms from tonight.
i pick them on the under ripe side because i have a constant supply of them. i then place them in the dark until ready to use i usually am ready to use them in 2 days and they come out perfect.

i made salsa for the 1st time today. it turned out good, i had bell pepper, jalapeno, tomato, cilantro from my garden and then an onion form the farm. i used a processor to save time and it turned out on the smoothie side but still good. next time i might spend the xtra time and cut it all up and mix to have chunky salsa.


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking good McPurp. I can't wait to eat one of my own tomatoes. I've had a lot of my sungolds, but nothing else yet. Shouldn't be too long. The sunflowers look beautiful and congratulations on the new farm. It makes such a difference when you like your job.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats on the move McP, is it not just great when your boss also smokes, sometimes I can't keep up with my boss he smokes so much......oh yeh, I am the boss, hahahaha.

Hope the salsa was nice.

Peace, DST



mcpurple said:


> 1st pic is a harvest of last night, its like this every other night so i am stocked on them for awhile. i am making home made salsa tonight
> my tallest sunflower has now hit 10'7 so i did end up hitting my mark, i should be able to harvest the older heads in about a week for the seeds. my toms are coming on very strong now thanks to my new tech of dry farming.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 16, 2011)

yes i love to have a boss with the same interests, they dont know that i know the smoke, but they do just about every night to help them sleep.
and the salsa was very good for my 1st attempt


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

So what all went into it then? Recipe please???



mcpurple said:


> yes i love to have a boss with the same interests, they dont know that i know the smoke, but they do just about every night to help them sleep.
> and the salsa was very good for my 1st attempt


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 16, 2011)

bell pepper, jalapeno, tomato, cilantro all from my garden, and then some onion from the farm.
it was much easier then i thought to make. but again next time i will take some extra time to cut it all with a knife so i can get the chunky stuff, mine is still good but i like mine super chunky


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Try adding some olive oil, lime and corriander in there as well McP, that will also help cut through the chile and balances it out a bit. I love salsa too.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks dst, i was gonna add lime but i was a lil to drunk to walk to the store. i probably would have came back for a few hours. i get adventures when drunk so i try to saty at home when im on a good one


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

oh dear, funny stuff McP. I know exactly what you mean about drunken adventures, haha. Why take 5minutes when you can take 3 hours, have lots of fun, and not know exactly what you have done.

!!


mcpurple said:


> thanks dst, i was gonna add lime but i was a lil to drunk to walk to the store. i probably would have came back for a few hours. i get adventures when drunk so i try to saty at home when im on a good one


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 16, 2011)

im with you on that D. i just tend to get into trouble on my adventures ive learned my lesson so most the time no matter how drunk i am i stay at where i began to drink. im not a socail drinker really, i like to sit at home and drink by my self or with one of my buddies. i usally only drink to get a nice buzz and then stop but hey some times we just got to get fucked up


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2011)

Im loving the veggies everyone! Im harvesting more than I eat atm so trying to give em away when I can lol. Will hopefully get pics ups soon.
Safe drunken adventures and happy growing to all 


Gotta admit I lol'd pretty good when I saw that busch next to those primo veggies  its the contrast that got me.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 18, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Im loving the veggies everyone! Im harvesting more than I eat atm so trying to give em away when I can lol. Will hopefully get pics ups soon.
> Safe drunken adventures and happy growing to all
> 
> 
> Gotta admit I lol'd pretty good when I saw that busch next to those primo veggies  its the contrast that got me.


haha i didnt even realize i caught the busch can, i usally come home grab a beer and go to the garden to relax, i know its the cheap shit but hey it works and for cheap beer its not bad im a busch drinker and some times ill spoil my self with rolling rock.

and im glad you got alor of veggies coming in, i too have been giving alot away, but i am gonna stop it now as i want to start fermenting some of the stuff and maybe some pickling.

yesterday i came home from work tired as can be and i grabbed a beer and a bowl and went and sat in my garden and dam near fell asleep for a few hours, gardens are just so relaxing to me for some reason even on the farm where i work my ass off i still feel relaxed and happy


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2011)

I seem to do that a lot. I will go out with a plan of doing something and think, "I'll just sit and smoke a spell first." Quite a spell sometimes!


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

I got big spuds and I cannot lie....

So funny, I only planted 2 little spuds that had roots coming out of them. And we got 7 potatoes back, lmao. Not exaclty going to feed us over the winter is it, but we did enjoy them for dinner last night. NB to self, plant more next time!!!!











And our avacados.....only another 10 years to go, hehe. With a couple of Money Tree snips growing in the background.











Peace veg heads,

DST


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

nice veggies dst..


----------



## CarbonX (Aug 23, 2011)

Looking good DST. My lettuce grew kinda messed up and I have no idea why but it was still good. It taste very good. Sadly it didn't make it to any salads or burgers or any thing because it got picked and ate right then and there.


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Tell me about it, still trying to get the feed right for my lettuce. I tend to end up with frazzled edges at the minute. But I have got a few still to pull up. And I reveged some and they are producing seeds.


----------



## CarbonX (Aug 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Tell me about it, still trying to get the feed right for my lettuce. I tend to end up with frazzled edges at the minute. But I have got a few still to pull up. And I reveged some and they are producing seeds.


Well I tried 20-20-20 for feed but I'm thinking that they might like nitrogen more then any thing. The lettuce that I grew is a 45 day strain so I think that I could get away with pure nitro. Growing food indoors is hard to do because they are more demanding then herbs hands down.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 23, 2011)

nice taters DST.
on the farm we expect 10 pounds back from 1 pound planted. so depending on how much them spuds weighed you might have made good on them.
mine are still growing, they are starting to die a lil bit but thats what they do when their producing.


as for feeding lettuce, i just use horse compost and a bit of Peruvian seabird guano and they seemed to like it, i did not feed them i just added to soil before i planted.


also here is a pic of a small harvest of my garden, i will get a video soon.
i am hang drying some basil to preserve them for later use


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2011)

Very very nice Mc veggie pants! Looking dank all around hehe

Heres what my garden is up to


----------



## fumble (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice Spuds DST. I am going to plant some next year. 
Your Tomatoes are beautiful McPurp! I am just starting to get a little red on my Cherokee purple. My German Queen is dying. 
I love your garden Whodat. It is all so dark green and healthy.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

Is that Thai basil McP? looks a bit like it. Do you know what is amazing, just deep frying some of the basil leaves. If you have a meal, (like a Thai curry or something) Deep fry the basil leaves, lovely sweet and crunchy!!!

Well the two I used were quite small so I guess it could be around that average.

We got some potatoe fruit as well, which due to Potatoes and Tomatoes being part of the Deadly nightshade family (as are peppers and many other agricultural crops) are poisenous to eat. You can plant the seeds but they produce smaller produce. Anyway, after some great google work by the wife, we discovered that the potatoe produces them when there has been overly wet conditions, which I know I like to bang on about how much it rains so this kind of proves it!!!! Fukkin wet Europe! The fruit looks very much like a tomatoe!


mcpurple said:


> nice taters DST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly beefing up whodat.....



whodatnation said:


> Very very nice Mc veggie pants! Looking dank all around hehe
> 
> Heres what my garden is up to
> View attachment 1750176View attachment 1750179View attachment 1750186View attachment 1750188View attachment 1750183View attachment 1750184View attachment 1750187View attachment 1750185


I will post a quick an easy salad recipe and dressing we had last night from the garden.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

So here is the salad I had last night. Basically just chop up your lettuce, cucumber, tomatoes (all home grown of course ) Then same fo rthe avacado (still waiting 10 years for our own fruit, lol) and throw in some capers and some guerkins (chopped up). Then add the magic, PUMPKIN OIL!!! This stuff is the shit, we bought it in Austria, a speciality there. It's like dark green, almost like crude oil but when mixed with some lemon squeeze is amazing. So pour that on, add some balsamic for sweetness, and then a bit of fresh lemon or lemon juice squeezed in. Then I just put some pepperdews filled with cream cheese and some sesame seeds on top to garnish. And eh voila!

I had chicken breast battered with nutmeg and seasoning, then shallow fried. If you are on a budget, a good idea is to buy 1 chicken breast. Butterfly it out, then cover is with cellophane/foodwrap, get a rolling pin and flatten that bitch right out. Basically you are making what the Germans call a Schnitzel. Then breadcrumb this and 1 breast is generally enough for 2 people done this way....especially if you add your own breadcrumb, this bulks the schnitzel up.

Enjoy, and any questions feel free to ask away.











Peace, DST


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

is there a bowl for me dst lol


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 24, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Very very nice Mc veggie pants! Looking dank all around hehe
> 
> Heres what my garden is up to
> View attachment 1750176View attachment 1750179View attachment 1750186View attachment 1750188View attachment 1750183View attachment 1750184View attachment 1750187View attachment 1750185


looking good whodat, my melons are just about the same size, i hope the ripen before the frost comes, my cantaloupe are also coming on pretty well now



fumble said:


> Nice Spuds DST. I am going to plant some next year.
> Your Tomatoes are beautiful McPurp! I am just starting to get a little red on my Cherokee purple. My German Queen is dying.
> I love your garden Whodat. It is all so dark green and healthy.


 thank you fumble, the toms are still a bit on the odd shaped side of things but they are still from the 1st set of fruit, all the new ones i am going to be harvesting soon are all nice looking for the most part.

and DST yes that is thia basil, their is also lemon basil and original basil. thanks for th etip on the cooking.
you salad looks bomb to its always nice to eat every thing from the garden.

also DST what is wrong with your taters? it seemed like you were getting at they aere bad, but they look fine


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

Mcp, the Taters were lovely, I just thought I'd get more thats all.


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey McP! I love toms that have that heirloom look. You can really tell they are home grown and not some falsely red perfectly round store bought crap. 
Great looking salad and dressing recipe DST!


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 24, 2011)

ya fumble im the same way, i always say if its perfect it aint 100 percent organic


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2011)

We had Taco Night for my BF's mom's birthday last night. I had to buy tomatoes. "vine ripened" my ass! Unbelievable! No taste, not even 'ripe.' I soooo can't wait for my tomatoes to ripen.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

Sad face  my toms are red and round... what am I doing wrong? lol 1 love veggie heads.
I picked all this just today! getting good yields lol





By faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar way tastier than anything Iv got from the grocery


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL Whodat! Gorgeous toms! Perfect and not falsely ripe. I am hella jealous. I had already canned hella tomato things by this time last year.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 25, 2011)

fumble said:


> LOL Whodat! Gorgeous toms! Perfect and not falsely ripe. I am hella jealous. I had already canned hella tomato things by this time last year.


haha thanks fumble  this 1 plant has yielded hella toms lol probably have taken 12 pounds off the plant with maybe 15 to go lol


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 25, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Sad face  my toms are red and round... what am I doing wrong? lol 1 love veggie heads.
> I picked all this just today! getting good yields lol
> 
> 
> ...


hey now those look store bought J/k man they look great. what type are they?
and you are not doing anything wrong man just keep doing what your doing.

my new set coming in is much more rounded out then the 1st set, but im sure they will still get a bit odd looking later in life as they are heirloom beef steak toms.
any way i might have my own place out in the country side here soon, going to look at a house tomorrow.


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2011)

So jealous of both of you. Tomatoes and a place in the countryside...mmm


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 25, 2011)

its not a for sure thing yet, but it sounds great. it also has a garden area already made for me.


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2011)

My dream home...


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 25, 2011)

fumble, ive been reading some posts of yours and i get the feel you are female. am i wrong?
it doesnt really matter to me just curious is all, its seems their are very few female growers around RIU and in general


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2011)

Correct you are McPurp! I tend to fit in with the boys. I never even thought about there not being very many female growers, until people started mentioning it. Weird.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 25, 2011)

where did you get your screen name fumble from?
again im just curious and bored. 
i got mine from one of the 1st strains i grew, it was a local strain called McPurple bubba kush, i never got to harvest it though as they were almost all male, i just liked the name


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2011)

I got the name from a boyfriend almost 20 years ago. I used to drink, get drunk, fall down and say, "FUMBLE!!!" then drink some more. True story, but seriously, I am a klutz. My mother used to tell me "I was like a bull in a china store" as a child. I have been falling down (and up occasionally) stairs all my life. The first time I remember I was 4 and my bottom teeth went all the way through my lower lip. Even at this very moment I probably have no less than 8 bruises!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking really good McPurple. I just got a AeroGarden system from Canadian Tire. Gonna be starting to grow some gourmet herbs.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

hahaha, falling up stairs, you wouldn't think it but it is possible, I done it and was off work for a week (I had only started the job, they weren't best pleased). ooorps.


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

My daughter used to tease me relentlessly about falling up the stairs. lol it def IS possible!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 26, 2011)

My sister falls up stairs. Its kinda funny but at least its not falling down the stairs because that can hurt to much.


----------



## fumble (Aug 26, 2011)

It really does! I have broken my tailbone, damn near broke my arm, could have lost my baby (fully prego and fell down about 7 or 8 stairs) I could go on and on. fumble.


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2011)

had to get something up in here..........
ghost pepper







my pup got hold to all my others veggies
i still love her tho.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 28, 2011)

looks good. But at least you can say that your dog is eating healthy. =P


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 28, 2011)

nice plant gen. i have started to harvest my second set of toms and they are not as big but they are much more rounded and good looking. 
i harvested about 10 more pounds last night, i made 3 jars of salsa they did turn out a bit better then the last batch and more spicy, i used farm fresh garlic,onion, and my garden fresh toms, jalapeno cilantro, basil, and farm Anaheim pepper, and some sort of really hot red pepper, i also added a lil bit of tabasco pepper to heat things up a tad and used more jalapeno as well. i had no lime or olive oil last night and i was again to drunk to go get some ( as you can tell fri-sat are my drinking days) they all turned out great. next on my list to make is some pesto if i can find a good recipe thats easy ( so if you have one please post) and also making some sun dried toms for later use on pizzas and to make some sauces with in the future. it is amazing how much fruit 4 tom plants can pt out every 2 days.

i also got off my lazy ass and potted about 60 strawberry babies, only 2 mother plants created them all and i put them all in 4 inch pots and they will be for sale after a few weeks but i dont think they will really sell till next spring. i also planted one clove of garlic in a pot to go over winter, it is just my test run


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2011)

That sounds killer McPurp. So jealous! To plant the garlic clove, do you take it out of the paper first? Can you use store bought garlic?


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 28, 2011)

fumble said:


> That sounds killer McPurp. So jealous! To plant the garlic clove, do you take it out of the paper first? Can you use store bought garlic?


i assume you can use store bought garlic, mine is from the farm, i just took 1 clove and buried it about half inch and i just left it in side a few layers of the cured skin


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay, thanks. I may pick some up at the farmer's market sometime and start my own.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 28, 2011)

if mine starts i know it wont produce this year as their is not enought time but if i keep it over winter it should be ready near spring


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool. I will keep it like a houseplant and have my own garlic next year!


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 28, 2011)

some camera phone pics


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 28, 2011)

MCCC PURRRRPPPPPPP LONG time no talk i found u lol whats up bro


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 28, 2011)

not much man. havent seen you on here for a bit.
hows things going?


----------



## Hotsause (Aug 28, 2011)

Everythings good and Green  Im loving your veggies i been thinking of steping into some other areas of growing


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice McP, I got a lot of toms but honestly, looking at how things are with the weather I don't think much will be growing in my garden from now on. Was talking to my mum last night and we decided summer has been and gone.....it just sucks man, we haven't had a summer since before 2009.....christ, I'll log off because I don't want to be such a bummer....



mcpurple said:


> some camera phone pics


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 29, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> Everythings good and Green  Im loving your veggies i been thinking of steping into some other areas of growing


growing other things besides herb is a great thing to know how to do in life, sooner or later its gonna be a necessity to know how.
i dont know if youve been through the whole thread, but i am also now working on a farm.



DST said:


> Nice McP, I got a lot of toms but honestly, looking at how things are with the weather I don't think much will be growing in my garden from now on. Was talking to my mum last night and we decided summer has been and gone.....it just sucks man, we haven't had a summer since before 2009.....christ, I'll log off because I don't want to be such a bummer....


sorry to hear the weather has been shity for the last few years, the weather has been kinda weird every where for a last few years now it seems, we here in southern oregon usally have hot summers, and this year it was only mild up untill last week and now we are cooling off again and fall seems to be on its way


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 29, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> growing other things besides herb is a great thing to know how to do in life, sooner or later its gonna be a necessity to know how.


 That's why I decided to start growing my own herbs and will be going to grow other things to down the road. I'm getting ready for when food gets to expensive and they don't ship as much or w/e but also when there's no herbs or w/e on the store shelf when you want to buy it, its showing that the demand is higher then what they have in stock and can take a while to get more.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 29, 2011)

well got about 75 dollars worth of tom cages of various sizes for free from my boss today, i probably did not need them all but hey they were free and i might use them all some day, some are bent up and i might cut them to make a few things for climbing flowers and training some of my house plants.

oh and in a few days i am getting some more free stuff ( neem oil) for some reason they dont like to use it any more


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 29, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> well got about 75 dollars worth of tom cages of various sizes for free from my boss today, i probably did not need them all but hey they were free and i might use them all some day, some are bent up and i might cut them to make a few things for climbing flowers and training some of my house plants.
> 
> oh and in a few days i am getting some more free stuff ( neem oil) for some reason they dont like to use it any more


That's a very nice score McPurple. 3 Days and I already have some Basil sprouts. 

View attachment 1761421​


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Free is nice! 

Let us know why they dont like neem if you find out.

May all your gardens be lush and happy fellow veggie heads!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

My carrots, (pen, or wortel in Dutch)






And some flowering lettuce:










and something else from outside...











Peace veggers,

DST


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 30, 2011)

geeze awsome looking garden DST.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Free is nice!
> 
> Let us know why they dont like neem if you find out.
> 
> May all your gardens be lush and happy fellow veggie heads!


i dont know for sure but i assume they just dont know how to use it, i have great success with it as a bug killer and preventor, fungicide and soil drench i even use it to kill off weeds some times when i have enough. i am gonna ask for it today as the boss keeps forgetting, i am also supposed get fresh honey we harvested yesterday from the bees.

here are some more toms. my boss has a canner i am going to use and directions on how to make great sauce, so here soon im gonna be canning some tom sauce


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

McPurps Canned Organics! dare i say it, FTW!!!!!!

I watched "The Hunted" yesterday and some of it was set in Portland, Oregan, not sure if that's near you McP but I did think of ya, in a manly way, not like in a 'skipping through the daisy fields' type way, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 30, 2011)

yes, it will be boiled at high temps so some nutrition value will drop but all well i guess, i eat enough good stuff while at work now.
and portland is some what near me, it sup in north oregon and im in south and dam near cali. portland is very nice to visit IMO but i love the southern parts the most. we had a woofer come stay on the farm and he came from new england and on his 1st day he was here he said he never wanted to leave and had never seen mountains and trees like we have


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

woofters are poof's in Scotland, not sure what a woofer would be? lol.

it sounds beautiful, that's one thing I miss about Scotland, being near mountains and having amazing scenery. It's so flat here.....


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 30, 2011)

DST said:


> woofters are poof's in Scotland, not sure what a woofer would be? lol.
> 
> it sounds beautiful, that's one thing I miss about Scotland, being near mountains and having amazing scenery. It's so flat here.....


a woofer is just some one who wants to learn how to farm and travel. they come from all over the world and work for 3 meals cooked a day, a place to stay and free veggies pretty much and they get to learn how to farm a new way.
oh and i spelled woofer wronger it is wwoof ( world wide opportunities on organic farms) heres a link if any wants to check it out and maybe get into it. ive been wanting to do it and travel some where to Europe and learn a few new things, but i got to much going on in life ATM


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah, will check it out, alhough I am not sure the bank would be happy getting vegetables for my mortgage payments, lol.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 30, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> a woofer is just some one who wants to learn how to farm and travel. they come from all over the world and work for 3 meals cooked a day, a place to stay and free veggies pretty much and they get to learn how to farm a new way.
> oh and i spelled woofer wronger it is wwoof ( world wide opportunities on organic farms) heres a link if any wants to check it out and maybe get into it. ive been wanting to do it and travel some where to Europe and learn a few new things, but i got to much going on in life ATM


 That sounds like the life for me. Wish I was twenty years younger


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2011)

I am going to let my son know about the wwoof's. Do you mind if I turn him on to your link?


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 30, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> That sounds like the life for me. Wish I was twenty years younger


hey ive worked with some 40-50 year old wwoofers, they dont expect you to work as hard as the employees do.



fumble said:


> I am going to let my son know about the wwoof's. Do you mind if I turn him on to your link?


i dont mind at all, i think the website has a small fee to join it ( 20 bucks i think) but it is a great way to get on a farm in any region of the world to learn and travel. some will (like the farm im on) pay the wwoofers 100 bucks a week plus meals and standered groceries


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

DST said:


> McPurps Canned Organics! dare i say it, FTW!!!!!!
> 
> I watched "The Hunted" yesterday and some of it was set in Portland, Oregan, not sure if that's near you McP but I did think of ya, in a manly way, not like in a 'skipping through the daisy fields' type way, lol.


I do recall someone wearing a fanny boy suit 

We need more wwoof'ers! FTW haha


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 30, 2011)

no fanny boy suit here.
and ATM our farm has to many, 1 is leaving to go north this friday and soon after that another one will be leaving for cali


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Im confused now


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 30, 2011)

haha confused on what who dat?
wait now im confused and im not even stoned yet, im going to look at another house here in about 10 minutes


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

Hope its your dream property you can afford! 
You must have caught a contact high,,, damn riu.
Dont try to look so high


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 30, 2011)

I was referring to an old pic D posted of him wearing a fanny boy vest while playing pool with some m8ts. Twas epic... Its somewhere in the 600 matrix! 11010100010101010101010101 

yeah its that kind of day.

Shame on me,,, the actual binary code for "club 600" is and I quote 

*"01100011 01101100 01110101 01100010 00100000 00110110 00110000 00110000"*
Yes that is true lol


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

To whodat
Binary: 01011001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01101111 01111000 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101111 01100111 01110011

Base64 (incase you don't read binary)
WW91IGFyZSBhcyBtYWQgYXMgYSBib3ggb2YgZnJvZ3M=

01001100 01001111 01001100

DST


----------



## mcpurple (Aug 31, 2011)

ah man you guys are funny. well i looked at the house and it is great, im only renting but it is on 1 1/2 acres 2 be 1 bath huge living room, garage, fire place, covered deck, huge back and front yard. in ground sprinklers set up ready to go and a few other perks to the place. its is not mine yet but the owners seemed like they wanted us to be the new tenants.
wish me luck guys, this place is perfect for me,my girl and my kid coming soon. i found out thursday or friday on weather i get the house or not


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Keeping all possible digits crossed for ya mate! Sounds awesome.


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2011)

Me too McPurp. All crossed. It sounds like a great place to be.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2011)

To dst:






hex
77 65 20 61 72 65 20 61 6c 6c 20 66 72 6f 67 73 20 69 6e 20 74 68 69 73 20 63 72 61 7a 79 20 62 6f 78 20 6f 66 20 61 20 77 6f 72 6c 64 2e

00110110 00110000 00110000 00100000 01000110 01010100 01010111 00100001


MC PURP~

base64
RmluZ2VycyBmdWNraW5nIGNyb3NzZWQgWFggOnBlYWNlOg==


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

I actually have people who have worked for me before who can think in binary...freakin geniuses, but very dorky. lol.

600 FTW indeed mate. Love the frogs, lol.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 2, 2011)

well i got denied the house because i am to young and did not have enough references.
i thought 10 plus positive references would be enough right?


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 2, 2011)

oh mcpurp, i'm so sorry, that sucks. 
i'll bet the missus is nesting something hardcore (or wanting to) yeah? i feel for you guys, we did the eleventh-hour 8 1/2months move. 

sending good housing vibes your way.


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2011)

Man, sorry about the house. I totally know what it is like to be denied your dream house. I wish you luck on your continued search.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

McPurple, do you have some sort of appeal because if anyone wrote me a letter saying, sorry, the reason you did not get it is becasue you are too young. Well I would be reporting them to the Age-ist police, lol. Discrimination in law based on age as far as I am aware is illegal. You sure wouldn't be able to turn someone down due to age in Europe. And 10 references, wtf are these people on Gee? To me that is the same as saying, sorry, you are Chinese so you are not getting it! Sux and for sure I would be seeing a legal advise place about it....saying that, you probably don't want the place anymore. I know you guys hate this words, but what a bunch of CUNT$!!!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks for the kind words guys and girls. and yes DST i saw this just like you stated. my appeal is not a bad i i dont think, i were jeans that fit not tight but not loose, a fitting white t shirt ( clean) and my boots. i look like a hard worker, every one does tend to tell me that i look really mean for some reason, i guess it could be tats on my neck, a shaved head and my facial hair style but it shouldnt matter, my tats on my neck are almost gone as i am doing laser treatment.
haha and i dont mind the word cunt, i use it all the time.

any way i got drunk last night and kinda stopped being so pissed about it and have moved on, im going to look at another place some time today or tomorrow.
also while drunk last night i made 1 can of canned pasta sauce using all home grown and farm grown veggies, it turned out so good for my 1st time making it except a lil sweet, but hey it was a test run and i will be making alot of sauce though out today and tomorrow, and maybe a home made black berry cobbler if i get time


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

Good man, stay up McP, things will come good for you!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 3, 2011)

well baby shower lasted longer then i thought so nothing got done sauce wise. but i still got all day tomorrow to get it done


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2011)

You know what McPurp? I think everything happens for a reason...so cliche', but that house just wasn't it. But I am sure you will find 'it' soon. And your veggie pasta sauce sounds delish.

By the way boys...it's C. U. next Tuesday!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

tommies  fruiting but autumn has hit the uk 







poppies







winds been mental


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

That's a shame lad, why do you think ti took the toms so long to flower? Going to be a bit late now for owt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2011)

they were out a month before they should have been but it was warm enough first light so i just left them, basically the seasons have been moving and now we get a warm july spring and the autumn hits and of august. i niped them out too to nake the fruit only come from the tip but made no diff. wish i had your greenhouse.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 8, 2011)

here too.... my toms and peppers are still flowers, i might have a tiny green one somewhere among the bunch.  last year's tom season was pretty crappy too, but we at least ended up with a bunch of green ones for me to experiment in the kitchen with. (green tomato pie, i'm telling ya: mmmmmmm)

remember that veggie garden i never showed you pics of? welp, all sorts of shite happened and i ended up not being able to tend it as much as i had hoped to.... BUT -- the good news is, the weeds that have taken over in one of the plots are mostly medicinal (feverfew, yarrow and evening primrose and a teeeny tiny plot of chicory)... so i may not have gotten the veg i was expecting, but a year's worth of headache meds -- WHiCH IS AWESOME!! (shall have to wait and see about the primrose because it's the seeds that are the Good Stuff -- i'll set some aside to plant next year and eat the rest.) 

and i'm letting my leafy greens seed out now; hopefully i don't have to buy as many seeds next year. i admit i did go a bit overboard this year lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

Any of you know of plants that cure hang overs? just wondering lol


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 8, 2011)

i know you were probably kidding, but .....

rooibos tea (electrolytes; rehydration) with some yarrow (headache) and ginger (tummy)


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i know you were probably kidding, but .....
> 
> rooibos tea (electrolytes; rehydration) with some yarrow (headache) and ginger (tummy)


no, not kidding. It would be dumb to think a plant or combination of plants cant fix a hangover  thanks mellow!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 8, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> no, not kidding. It would be dumb to think a plant or combination of plants cant fix a hangover  thanks mellow!


excellent, i should have known better coming from you; most people who ask me stuff like that have their tongue planted firmly in their cheek.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

Rooibos tea is awesome, one of my favourites, and not just becasue me baby is South African. IT is an excellent tea to drink, has no caffiene and is very good for you. Also helps with mosquitoes I believe due to tannins in the tea. Oh, poor whodat got a sare heid. HAIR O' THE DOG man. A quick whiskey mixed with some raw egg, hot water and some honey. You'll be fine. If not it'll make you barf all over the place...lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

hot toddy never had raw egg in it that i remember lad  hahaaaa eggs are your best bet hangover wise the amino acid breaks alcohol down quick.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

Give it a try someday lad......peeps have their own recipes I guess.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hot toddy never had raw egg in it that i remember lad  hahaaaa eggs are your best bet hangover wise the amino acid breaks alcohol down quick.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

hahaha here's hoping i dont need to. aint had a hango since i stopped drinking lager.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Any of you know of plants that cure hang overs? just wondering lol


i dont know any plants, but a wake up beer, or a Gatorade and a alkselzer always works for me


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 9, 2011)

baaa hahaha back in my bartending days we found that exact recipe for hair of the dog in an old old bartending guide... *resounding "ewwwwww"s*
actually there were a few -- including one that involved advocaat (you know that yellow stuff that looks like a melted milkshake because it has eggyolk in it).... gross. (i prefer a nice greasy-spoon brekkie for the egg content.) 

rooibos is really starting to catch on, here... when i started drinking it regularly you could only get it at the hoity-toity looseleaf tea shoppes; now brands like celestial seasonings and tetley have rooibos blends.
(iced tea with early grey rooibos is SO good and SO quenching... i actually have peeps asking me to bring it as a potluck item )
now i just have to start a honeybush trend.....


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey McPurp. How've you been? Been pretty busy and haven't had time to catch up on everyone's threads. I ended up tearing down my toms. But the ones that I got off them were delicious. I made a 5 tomato salad with pomegranate dressing. mmmm I am going to end up with 3 pumpkins. yea! my daughter will be happy. I was growing them for her for Halloween.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 11, 2011)

im good just been busy and browsing, the garden is still doing great, ive harvested 3 sets from my toms and i think the 4th might come in before the 1st frost. i also made a shit ton of sauce last week if i didnt already tell you guys, it was a bit soupy but very tasty.
sorry to hear about your toms. ive also been selling my lemon cucumbers at the market for the farm, the ones on the farm are coming on very slow so i am giving them all mine to help sell more product and have more variety.
also im going to look at yet another place today at 3. shit if i dont get this one i should have enough saved up to just buy a place.
in the futaure i would like to only buy property and live in a trailer while i build my own house there


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 11, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> im good just been busy and browsing, the garden is still doing great, ive harvested 3 sets from my toms and i think the 4th might come in before the 1st frost. i also made a shit ton of sauce last week if i didnt already tell you guys, it was a bit soupy but very tasty.
> sorry to hear about your toms. ive also been selling my lemon cucumbers at the market for the farm, the ones on the farm are coming on very slow so i am giving them all mine to help sell more product and have more variety.
> also im going to look at yet another place today at 3. shit if i dont get this one i should have enough saved up to just buy a place.
> in the futaure i would like to only buy property and live in a trailer while i build my own house there


hey Mc. I hope you get your last harvest in. I'd love to sell some of the stuff that I get from my AeroGarden at the market and make a little money back. 

Your goal if you buy a peace of land is almost like what mine would be that's awsome.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey McP, you should try making tomatoe ice, or just pure tomatoe juice. Once you peels the skins off, and seived the tomato to get rid of seeds. Then you need to seive even more so you end up with what looks like a clear liquid (through a coffee filter or strong kitchen towel for example). You can freeze this or just have it as a sweet. It is supposed to be seriously sweet stuff. Give it a go. I am sure you can find recipes in more detail of how to do it. I saw it on one of these chef programmes and been dying to do it. I have quite a large bowl of tom collected I may try some myself.

Take it easy bru.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 11, 2011)

will try DST, i can get as much toms as i want form the farm as well. we are like 200 pounds over what we really need so i can get a bunch for free. sounds kinda like tomato soup, my sauce smelt like tomato soup but is chunky like a proper pasta sauce. when i did my sauce i did peel the skins but left the seeds, they dont bother me, and after peeling for a hour or so i have decide to just leave the skins on, i dont mind them at all really.


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2011)

How do you peel your toms McPurp? They are super easy if you make an x with a knife on the stem end and put in boiling water for about 10 to 20 secs. The skin comes right off.

Good luck with this place today. I would love to buy property and build a house. That way you get exactly what you want.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 11, 2011)

well this time i used the boiling water method, a 20-40 second dip and then straight onto ice. the ice is not neccasary but it makes them cool alot faster and yes the skin does come off easy but my hands were freezing by the end of peeling.
next time i think i am going to just leave the skins on and mix it all in, they dont seem to make a difference to me with or with out them, i think it is just more of a visual thing. next time i do it though i am going to core them then freeze for a few days and my boss said the skin peels off very easy like this as well


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

Just curious, but why peel the skins? Aren't they loaded with goodies?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 11, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Just curious, but why peel the skins? Aren't they loaded with goodies?


Yes but some people just don't like the skin being in it.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Yes but some people just don't like the skin being in it.


ahh I see  why didnt I think of that :-/ thanks


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 11, 2011)

i thin it is more of just a visual thing to people, they think if it looks off then it must taste off, but the skins probably have more nutrition then thr fruit its self


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking  I mean why the hell ells would peeps eat veggies? hahah jk


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

The skins can be harder for the body to break down is all. Some skins can be a bit chewier than others. I urge evryone to try the clear tomato juice thing!!!

urge urge urge>>>>lol.

Do you know that eating tomatoes is good for skin cancer prevention. And helps as a natural protector against the sun.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> The skins can be harder for the body to break down is all. Some skins can be a bit chewier than others. I urge evryone to try the clear tomato juice thing!!!
> 
> urge urge urge>>>>lol.
> 
> Do you know that eating tomatoes is good for skin cancer prevention. And helps as a natural protector against the sun.


For me I can't stand the big tomatoes but when it comes to the Cherry tomatoes I can handle the taste of them.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 13, 2011)

well we finally got a place to move into. its alot closer to my work and out of the city and into the woods i go. we only got a few quite neighbors and thats it. the only down side is it doe snot get much sunlight due to all the trees so my garden will not be as productive as the one i have now but it shall still be done.
im just glad that after months of looking it finally happened


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome news McP, after living in cities for the last 20 years, going back to the country sounds like quite a nice idea....And I am sure you will make your garden work.



mcpurple said:


> well we finally got a place to move into. its alot closer to my work and out of the city and into the woods i go. we only got a few quite neighbors and thats it. the only down side is it doe snot get much sunlight due to all the trees so my garden will not be as productive as the one i have now but it shall still be done.
> im just glad that after months of looking it finally happened


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Awesome news McP, after living in cities for the last 20 years, going back to the country sounds like quite a nice idea....And I am sure you will make your garden work.


thanks DST, and yes i love the woods. i might be able to do some growing as well, maybe a small grow but its not decided yet.
im a bit nervous as this is my 1st real place in my name, ive been renting since i was 16 but the house was never in my name.
it feels like a stress has been lifted but now a new one has settled. the yard has not been tain care of as the owners lived and hour away and could not keep it nice, so i have to go do a bunch of raking mowing of dry grass and then plant new stuff and have some green grass. we are in a dry part of the woods so this year and next spring i am going to plant fire resistant plants.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> no, not kidding. It would be dumb to think a plant or combination of plants cant fix a hangover  thanks mellow!


smoking a bowl seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2011)

This also breads responsibility McP and will only make you stronger bru. 





mcpurple said:


> thanks DST, and yes i love the woods. i might be able to do some growing as well, maybe a small grow but its not decided yet.
> im a bit nervous as this is my 1st real place in my name, ive been renting since i was 16 but the house was never in my name.
> it feels like a stress has been lifted but now a new one has settled.


----------



## fumble (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations McPurp! It must be such a relief to have the new place. And a good feeling from having your first place in your name - you can't beat that. I am sure you will have it looking beautiful in no time.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks for the love guys and gals.
some times i feel like i got better friends online then i do in real life.
i am already making plans for a garden, a flower garden, and a compost pile.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 13, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the love guys and gals.
> some times i feel like i got better friends online then i do in real life.
> i am already making plans for a garden, a flower garden, and a compost pile.


Sounds good McPurple. I'm thinking about building a small greenhouse and because I might have found a good place that I can buy solar cells and such so I might make it part solar like if I make it soil I might put a low wattage chiller and a water pump. Sadly i can't use glass or clear sides because of people that I don't want to see that there are plants in there they will more then likely brake into it and take the solar stuff or kill herb plants and such. Also I would use it to clean any plants that I buy from the store so that I can bring clones of them inside.

Also I might build a pond and link it to the greenhouse solar system.


----------



## Growse (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey all!!! Nice gardens ive seen so far. I dont see it much but im growing indoor veggies along with my medicine. 4 habanero plants, 3 jalepeno, Basil, and rosemary. I hope they do good. So far my basil is growing strong, but all my peppers are still seeding out haha. Good luck to you all!


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 14, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Sounds good McPurple. I'm thinking about building a small greenhouse and because I might have found a good place that I can buy solar cells and such so I might make it part solar like if I make it soil I might put a low wattage chiller and a water pump. Sadly i can't use glass or clear sides because of people that I don't want to see that there are plants in there they will more then likely brake into it and take the solar stuff or kill herb plants and such. Also I would use it to clean any plants that I buy from the store so that I can bring clones of them inside.
> 
> Also I might build a pond and link it to the greenhouse solar system.


sounds like a good idea. i just bought mine as it was a good price for the size of it. i to was gonna use some solar pannels to run a fresh air intake and hot air out take but i never got to it, and maybe a panelt big enough to run a tiny heater in theri


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 14, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> sounds like a good idea. i just bought mine as it was a good price for the size of it. i to was gonna use some solar pannels to run a fresh air intake and hot air out take but i never got to it, and maybe a panelt big enough to run a tiny heater in theri


Well I found a site that sells solar cells but I wanna order form them to see if they are legit or not. They pretty much sell every thing that you need except for frames. They have 25 2"x2" solar cells that put out 0.50w - 0.627w per cell and by doing some math you could make 5 of them put out as much wattage as a 5"x5" cell and those only cost $25 including shipping. If they are good I might buy the solar cells and encapsulation stuff and sell my own made panels. A single 5.5w Solar Panel here cost $89.58 if I was to buy that built one.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 14, 2011)

i was just gonna buy a few solar path lights and take the panels out and rig them to 2 4 inch CPU fans it was gonna cost me about 15 bucks, i just never really got to do it


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 14, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i was just gonna buy a few solar path lights and take the panels out and rig them to 2 4 inch CPU fans it was gonna cost me about 15 bucks, i just never really got to do it


That sounds good. I was thinking about doing that but You'd still have to buy tabbing wire , bus wire , stuff to make a case for the cells and such. The 2"x2" cells that I was looking at doing a panel with 21 cells you can build a panel that can produce around 10.53w to around 13.16w for peak range depending how to wire it and its only 9 inches wide by 12 inches long so its under 1 square foot.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds like you guys have an interesting topic for a new thread.....I would come along as I am interested in green energy.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 15, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> That sounds good. I was thinking about doing that but You'd still have to buy tabbing wire , bus wire , stuff to make a case for the cells and such. The 2"x2" cells that I was looking at doing a panel with 21 cells you can build a panel that can produce around 10.53w to around 13.16w for peak range depending how to wire it and its only 9 inches wide by 12 inches long so its under 1 square foot.


well you seem to know ore about it then me.
ive been interested in learning about duck weed energy, its supposed to be the most efficiant now and its local in my parts.
you should look it up some time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

well after picking up my tomato bushes for like the 6th time. i stuck some bricks in the base of the pots. they haven't blown over but the plants have


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 15, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> well you seem to know ore about it then me.
> ive been interested in learning about duck weed energy, its supposed to be the most efficiant now and its local in my parts.
> you should look it up some time.


I've already tried looking it up but I can't find any around here.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

First flower on Broccolli. Really bummed about the Romanse Broccolli, they hate rain apparently, and Cabbage White's love em (munched to a frazzle some of them where). They are now in th egreenhouse and seem to be okay for the time being.





And my wifes avocado farm in th emaking, lol.





I have still got a load of tomatoes to harvest but after that it's just the weed that's in the greenhouse along with a few other flowers, herbs (oregano, thyme, basil). Anyone got any suggestions for what I could grow between now and November? lol. I will have my greenhouse heater running in a while when the temps start to go so I reckon I could be okay until November. Any ideas vegg-oiders?

Peace, DST


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 15, 2011)

.... kale? idk.

i'm sore about my romanesco broc too, *something* (not sure what) is eating them.... our cat ran away/got hunted by an owl a couple weeks ago so the rabbits have been partying at dusk too.....


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Cheers kitty, Man that's horrible, poor cat. Has that happened before?

Doves/pigeons also like broccolli so my mate was telling me (he was loosing whole crops to them). The image of partying rabbits just brings a smile to my face, sorry, lol.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 15, 2011)

well, he's a ginger tom, and we find they're more nomadic than most.... he just showed up on our doorstep as a wee kitty one day and decided to stick around 'cuz we fed him or something. i'm hoping he just found some old people that feed him better, you know?

as to the owl, there's been one hanging aboot the yard, probably for the rabbits, but we watched him try to hunt kitty for a good hour one day... he just kept hooting and making that weird "click click" noise that they do and occasionally swooping menacingly by. kitty was MAD too, got all big and was like "BRING IT. *FSSSSST*" 
pretty surreal watching them "yell" at each other like bad neighbours. 

as to the rabbits partying, well, it does certainly beat having to mercy kill one every other day.... gotta say i don't miss the "living presents" much.


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool, cat and owl fights!!! A couple who are friends of ours have a ginger tom that kind of stays with them, and kind of stays with someone else as well. I guess as cats they just choose whatever when they fancy it. Anyway, hope he's okay.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 16, 2011)

the codos look good DST.
as for some winter crops, you can start more lettuce, cool weather radish, beets, turnips, carrots, you can plant onions for over wintering as well as taters. theri is a just a few you can do, if they are in the GH they should be fine.
on the farm we are planting walla walla onions soon for next year.

i also got 2 free house trees, they are over 30 years old and are said to be over 100 bucks each and my boss just gave them to me as she did not want them and could not give them enough love to keep them nice, so i am gonna restore them to good health and have some nice small trees


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks McP, nice one on the house trees. I got a small tree inside my house that was given to me 11 years ago when I moved to Amsterdam. Thanks for the veg tips, think I'll try some potatoes. are there any particular varieties that work better in colder temps?
Walla walla onoins sound interesting, never heard of them before.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Thanks McP, nice one on the house trees. I got a small tree inside my house that was given to me 11 years ago when I moved to Amsterdam. Thanks for the veg tips, think I'll try some potatoes. are there any particular varieties that work better in colder temps?
> Walla walla onoins sound interesting, never heard of them before.


when i get the trees i will take a pic and see if you guys can help ID them for me.
and i dont know if certain taters work better or not, they dont grow much in the winter but they do some, if done right they should be ready to harvest about a month after spring and then you can replant again for a fall harvest. and walla wallas are a sweet onion, not good for storing but they are great to use fresh out the garden and they taste so good to.

also another one you can ty id peas if it stays warm enough in your GH


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 16, 2011)

right on!
i just scored/rescued a 3 yr old acer too.... my neighbour paid $170 + tax for a similar one this spring. soooo stoked.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

Some toms from the garden. Still got a few left on the plants but I doubt any new growth will be coming in. Think I am going to try some late tatties.

Question. If I have a potatoe that has rooted, say on either side of the potatoe, would it be possible to chop that in half and grow each half seperately? Anyone know?

PEace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2011)

probably yes  but lets see what the pros have to say hehe

btw pics or it didnt happen D lol


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 19, 2011)

hey heres a question to ask some gardeners, I love gardening, but havent done it since a kid really. . . Well vegetables at least, lol. Anyway im growing some *uh hem* herb using A hps, what would you say to throwing a tomato plant next to it, and perhaps strawberrys? I guess the real question is, What vegetabls/ Herbs would be good to grow in an indoor enviroment similiar to that in which is used to grow mj????? Apartment living can be soo limited sometimes. :/


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 19, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> hey heres a question to ask some gardeners, I love gardening, but havent done it since a kid really. . . Well vegetables at least, lol. Anyway im growing some *uh hem* herb using A hps, what would you say to throwing a tomato plant next to it, and perhaps strawberrys? I guess the real question is, What vegetabls/ Herbs would be good to grow in an indoor enviroment similiar to that in which is used to grow mj????? Apartment living can be soo limited sometimes. :/


Just about every kind of play can be grown indoors with the same environment as mj plants.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

Never has the comment been more applicable whodat, lol, here they are:







DST said:


> Some toms from the garden. Still got a few left on the plants but I doubt any new growth will be coming in. Think I am going to try some late tatties.
> 
> Question. If I have a potatoe that has rooted, say on either side of the potatoe, would it be possible to chop that in half and grow each half seperately? Anyone know?
> 
> PEace, DST





whodatnation said:


> probably yes  but lets see what the pros have to say hehe
> 
> btw pics or it didnt happen D lol





gfreeman said:


> hey heres a question to ask some gardeners, I love gardening, but havent done it since a kid really. . . Well vegetables at least, lol. Anyway im growing some *uh hem* herb using A hps, what would you say to throwing a tomato plant next to it, and perhaps strawberrys? I guess the real question is, What vegetabls/ Herbs would be good to grow in an indoor enviroment similiar to that in which is used to grow mj????? Apartment living can be soo limited sometimes. :/


That's the great thing about indoor growing, you are god! create that environment and grow what you like. I have seen, Basil, Strawberries, Chilles, all sorts in peoples indoors. What would you like to grow is the question? I think strawberries are probably a good one as they are fairly small plants. Any type of herb will explode in a grow tent. Good luck with it and keep us posted on what you decide to do.

Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks delish D  Blasted round red tomatoes lol


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

I kept wishing them into funny shapes but they where having not of it, lol.

My wifes Aunt and Uncle where up from Jo-burg staying with us, they are like the rich Aunt and Uncle of the family, lol. But they were telling us when they first met they had a house outside town and grew tomatoes. They would invite friends round for dinner and wine and they would all pick the toms. they had so many they actually started supplying the local Supermarkets, lol. I bet you couldn't go to a local supermarket and sell them stuff now, it's all Supply Chain Management madness these days.

Here is a non vegetable example of how mad our world is getting. A guy I know works for a large American company that has over 20,000 employees. If he wants a new powercord for his laptop he has to phone up the office in India and put an order in. That is processed and then the office in Eastern Europe will provide him with a PO number for his order. Now that he has the PO number he can confirm this with Headoffice and that then get signed off and the order is sent to the warehouse in another country in Eastern Europe to ship the 15 buck power cord out. That whole process just cost over a thousand bucks, lmfao. Thats how our world works. Rant over.



whodatnation said:


> Looks delish D  Blasted round red tomatoes lol


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 19, 2011)

This is my absolute favorite little spot on RIU. 

Yes the world is Mad, people are crazy, and dear god, our presidents black! lol.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 20, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> This is my absolute favorite little spot on RIU.
> 
> Yes the world is Mad, people are crazy, and dear god, our presidents black! lol.


Here's what I have growing indoors in the same environment as my mj plants. They don't get the same light as the mj plants do all the time but this is some thing to give you an idea.
​


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dam. They came up quick.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 21, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Dam. They came up quick.


oh yea. they are bigger then that now to and starting to bush out.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;DfScfxkmWw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DfScfxkmWw4#[/video]


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2011)

nice video whodat. i posted something about aqauponics in the 600 awhile ago but no one seemed interested for some reason. 
this video shows a great sustainable farm or some what of a farm.

I am taking down my garden today so i can move the dirt and block to my new house before the cold and rain comes in for the rest of the year. plus it is dying out since i moved cuz it gets low water from lazy people, and i dont come into town but 1-2 times a week.
i also dont have interent at my new place but will soon i hope and then i will be on more again.

also my indoor winter med grow is looking more hopefull as well


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 24, 2011)

The tomatoes blew up after giving them a tea.


----------



## mcpurple (Sep 24, 2011)

are they dwarf toms? and the cilantro ( if thats what it is) looks like it is doing well also. i just collected about 20 seeds of cilantro from my plant for next year


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 28, 2011)

Celebrity and big boy, and yes that's cilantro.


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

threw some cherry tomatoe seeds into some cups to germ. and wouldnt you know it all my cups are sprouting! OH THE JOY! lol. 70-90days im looking at plucking some (hopefully) delicious fruit off my plantas.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey McPurle. I was bored and I wanted some tea so I made some tea but I used some Lemon Basil because I was craving lemon tea and it turned out pretty good. Sadly needed a bit of sugar to bring out the taste of it.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 30, 2011)

I miss my cherry tomatoes 
My garden has come to a stop for now.. It was a good summer


----------



## Toolage 87 (Sep 30, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I miss my cherry tomatoes
> My garden has come to a stop for now.. It was a good summer


That's where you should start your next year garden now for next year.


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 1, 2011)

my cherry tomatos are under cfl lighting. they <3 it.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 1, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> I miss my cherry tomatoes
> My garden has come to a stop for now.. It was a good summer


i tore mine down last week cuz we moved, now im setting up my spot at the new place, not alot of sun as we are in the woods but it will do.

and i love cherry toms.

and good news, my landlord smoked bud with me and is a med patient and is cool with me smoking and growing in ther house so i should be able to do a grow after croptober.

also i dont know if i told you guys but i started a seed from BK burger and it is a few inches tall now, im gonna save it for next year just for fun


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

Dude, that's a stroke of luck. Good things come to those who wate pal. Nice one, really glad to hear it.

So whens the house warming, I'll bring some DOG. lol?



mcpurple said:


> i tore mine down last week cuz we moved, now im setting up my spot at the new place, not alot of sun as we are in the woods but it will do.
> 
> and i love cherry toms.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 1, 2011)

house warming is all the time. haha and ive seen the DOG and it looks like some fire.
if i decide to grow i would like to get my hands on some if possible. it looks like a nice strain. and if i do grow i think most my plants will be started by some one else and then i get clones ready for flower so i dont have to have a veg room, i know some one who will do it for me


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> house warming is all the time. haha and ive seen the DOG and it looks like some fire.
> if i decide to grow i would like to get my hands on some if possible. it looks like a nice strain. and if i do grow i think most my plants will be started by some one else and then i get clones ready for flower so i dont have to have a veg room, i know some one who will do it for me


I got friends moving up your way soon!! Makes a better excuse to come up that way for a road trip!!


----------



## fumble (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey there McPurp. How's it going? Are you liking the new place. Sounds like you have a cool landlord. That's great that he will let you grow.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> also i dont know if i told you guys but i started a seed from BK burger and it is a few inches tall now, im gonna save it for next year just for fun


you can grow *anything*, mcpurps..... even burgers. 

(sorry i'm w&b-ed and that reminded me of the captain from Wall-E saying "and they used to plant seeds to grow food - like PIZZA!" )

hella awesome on the place/landlord. we have one of _those_ landlords; couldn't grow without him. (literally -- we needed him to sign the form for the designated grow ticket.)


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 2, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hey there McPurp. How's it going? Are you liking the new place. Sounds like you have a cool landlord. That's great that he will let you grow.


is going great ATM, and im loving the new place, still a bit empty as we are slowly buying furniture and house stuff as we did not have much of our own before this. and yes very cool landlord.



billcollector99 said:


> I got friends moving up your way soon!! Makes a better excuse to come up that way for a road trip!!


just let me know if you ever head to southern Oregon man and maybe we can hook up and smoke some.



mellokitty said:


> you can grow *anything*, mcpurps..... even burgers.
> 
> (sorry i'm w&b-ed and that reminded me of the captain from Wall-E saying "and they used to plant seeds to grow food - like PIZZA!" )
> 
> hella awesome on the place/landlord. we have one of _those_ landlords; couldn't grow without him. (literally -- we needed him to sign the form for the designated grow ticket.)


haha thanks mello.

the only prob i got around my parts is the deer eating every thing, i see every one elses gardens have 10 ft plus tall fences around theres. and i cant afford the fence, so i got a pellet gun to sting them in the ass and i am going to be planting some flowers that deer hate and stay away from every where in my yard. i cant remember the name of them but i have it written down at home so i wll post soon. once i get internet at my place i will be on more often again and have some cool pics of where i live


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 2, 2011)

silly mcpurps. all the more reason to grow burgers. deer won't eat them.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 2, 2011)

i dont want to kill the deer as they were theri 1st and i like to see them in the back yard being my fence, but i just want them to stay out of my yard, they got some of my flowers already.

and mello i could grow meat if i were a scientist and if i did not care about nutrition.
check out this link http://indianapublicmedia.org/eartheats/growing-meat-lab/
its about growing meat with out the animals. not like a plant of course but still it is growing


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2011)

This probably isn't true, but I heard that deer stay away if they smell human urine. You could pee around your property line every week or so. lol 
If we could grow meat, I would have a tree of porterhouses!


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 3, 2011)

... and maybe a lambchop shrubbery or 2....


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2011)

I think human hair also does something to keep deer away.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

hahahahahahahaha, Bring me a shrubbery!!!!
[youtube]2UbtcmjfKa8[/youtube]

"I am a Shrubber, Roger is my name," lol.


mellokitty said:


> ... and maybe a lambchop shrubbery or 2....


----------



## gearaholic (Oct 4, 2011)

if youre trying to keep it organic watch what soil you buy. miracle grow is NOT.. i repeat, *NOT* organic.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Never touched the stuff...anything with the WORD Miracle in it has got to be a load of old gash!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 5, 2011)

Got a question for everyone. Is it possible to clone dill and grow it out like a dill plant that you grow out from seed or do you have to grow it out wait for seeds and harvest it to produce your own dill after growing it from store bought seeds?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 7, 2011)

fumble said:


> This probably isn't true, but I heard that deer stay away if they smell human urine. You could pee around your property line every week or so. lol
> If we could grow meat, I would have a tree of porterhouses!


it is true if you deep in the woods and the deer dont really have human contact, the deer up at my place get fed by blocks and scraps by the neighbors. they are pretty tame, i cam with in about 10 feet of petting 2 females and a buck and they are not scared at all.

and if we could grow meat i would not eat it. if its been grown with no animals that would mean alot of GMO going in and would not be very nutritious. 



Toolage 87 said:


> Got a question for everyone. Is it possible to clone dill and grow it out like a dill plant that you grow out from seed or do you have to grow it out wait for seeds and harvest it to produce your own dill after growing it from store bought seeds?


I am not positive but i am sure you can clone dill, almost every plant can be used to make clones. and or you could make seeds and have a stock of them for next year.

on another note, i am supposed to help butcher 71 chickens in about 6 weeks, and 4 hogs in january. ive never done it but i want to learn how. i am also getting 5 chickens as soon as my pen is built.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

Cockadoodle doo McP, nice one. Was wondering if my neighbours would find it weird if I got chooks, lol. Living in a city with chickens, I am sure there are a load of people doing it.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 8, 2011)

sweet. the city of vancouver just passed a bylaw that says you can have a certain number of chickens (6? 10? can't remember)....

funny thing is, the opposition is trying to use that as a campaign platform: "do you really want the sort of municipal government that allows 'backyard chickens'"?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Cockadoodle doo McP, nice one. Was wondering if my neighbours would find it weird if I got chooks, lol. Living in a city with chickens, I am sure there are a load of people doing it.


the city i lived in allowed you to have chickens under a certain number, i think it was 10.

today i planted 15 walla walla onions for over winter to harvest in spring, along with some chesnic garlic to harvest in spring.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 8, 2011)

gearaholic said:


> if youre trying to keep it organic watch what soil you buy. miracle grow is NOT.. i repeat, *NOT* organic.


what about Organic Miracle Gro?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> what about Organic Miracle Gro?


Is that possible? lol

F-mg....... owned by monsanto... Im not down with that.





My neighbors in new orleans had chickens  Iv always wanted some lol They have great poop... It would be tough getting to know them then killing the cluckers  gotta do what you gotta do.

Sounds cool on the winter crops mc p  Im not doing any this year,, will next year though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Is that possible? lol
> 
> F-mg....... owned by monsanto... Im not down with that.
> 
> ...


Here in SD you can have chickens in the city, but not roosters. My sister has 4 chickens and she gets 2-3 dozen eggs per week! More than enough to supply her household and then some.

as far as the MG, i wasnt saying to use it, lol. Just wondering if the Organic labeled MG was truly Organic, cause if not, isnt that false advertising??


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Here in SD you can have chickens in the city, but not roosters. My sister has 4 chickens and she gets 2-3 dozen eggs per week! More than enough to supply her household and then some.
> 
> as far as the MG, i wasnt saying to use it, lol. Just wondering if the Organic labeled MG was truly Organic, cause if not, isnt that false advertising??


i hate MG and i doubt theri organic soil is 100 percent organic, most soils unless OMRI listed are not 100 percent organic. yes they may have organic stuff in it but the stuff it was derived from was not organic. like lets say you buy some gauno from the grow store, yes it says organic but who knows what the bats were fed could have been some non organic stuff meaning that the shit is not all organic if that makes sense.
and whodat im with you on F monsanto. and why no winter crops?

good news today as well. i was just about to go out and buy the materials and start building my coop but i got a call right before i left to go to diamond and it was a guy from another city that i had emailed a few weeks before. he had a free coop about 4 ft by 6ft already built but dirty and needs a few touch ups for free. i got it today and will be cleaning it and making it water tight. it only has 2 roost boxes so i need to build at least 2 more and make it coon and fox proof. all it cost me is a few new boards and 20 bucks in gas. so im happy, here very soon i should have a 5 chickens ( i forgot the breed).

and who i will post pics here some time next week of my coop and possibly chickens


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

my girls been goinbg on about getting some chucks out of rehab. apparently you can rescue battery hens. they take a while to get back to laying but once they do they put out loads. 

she really wants an eggloo too

[youtube]EdI1Lwtx97U[/youtube]


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 11, 2011)

Got a question for anyone that can answer it. My lemon basil in my AeroGarden is flowering. I would like to know how do I go about collecting seeds from them and when is the best time to pollinate them?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

I have collected basil seeds. The plant will flower (I have some in flower just now if you need pics). Not sure if you can self pollenate or if you need bees (check that out). Anyway, once pollenated eventually the flower dies off and the seeds can be collected from the seed pods (normally little black looking things)

Q; Can anyone help me with a Cactus problem. I have hard lumps growing on my cactus and we believe it to be mould, not sure if it is going to kill it or not. I have had it for nearly 8 years. It's like long streaks, but as I say, hard. Any ideas? Do I need to try and cut it all out (I fear I would need to dessimate the poor plant) Will get pics.


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2011)

I imagine it would be something like harvesting the seeds from my mint plant. I just let them continue to flower until they seeded. I cut the heads off and collected the seeds by breaking the heads apart over a white piece of paper. I forgot I had them until this post, so I don't know if they will sprout. Doubt if this helps, but you never know.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

Gets some pics up D. Im intrigued.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 11, 2011)

fumble said:


> I imagine it would be something like harvesting the seeds from my mint plant. I just let them continue to flower until they seeded. I cut the heads off and collected the seeds by breaking the heads apart over a white piece of paper. I forgot I had them until this post, so I don't know if they will sprout. Doubt if this helps, but you never know.


Should be similar enough to basil.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 11, 2011)

DST said:


> I have collected basil seeds. The plant will flower (I have some in flower just now if you need pics). Not sure if you can self pollenate or if you need bees (check that out). Anyway, once pollenated eventually the flower dies off and the seeds can be collected from the seed pods (normally little black looking things)


Well that's the thing I can't put this out side because its my AeroGarden. I have no idea if I can hand pollinate it or not but my lemon basil is flowering right now. I toped it thinking I stopped it from flowering and the little bugger grew new flower spots on the top. So I would have to do it by hand but I have no idea how to tell when its ready to be pollinated by and and if basil is self pollinating or not.

If you have pics I would love to see them.




fumble said:


> I imagine it would be something like harvesting the seeds from my mint plant. I just let them continue to flower until they seeded. I cut the heads off and collected the seeds by breaking the heads apart over a white piece of paper. I forgot I had them until this post, so I don't know if they will sprout. Doubt if this helps, but you never know.


Well that's the problem my herb plants are indoors and I can't put them out doors because they are in a unit that is indoors only and even if it wasn't the would probably die out side because its already. Its already getting to 5C to 3C (37.4F - 39.2F)


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

pics uploading.....

Start of Basil flower:





Flowering:










Dried flowers with seed sacs opened and little black seeds.






Avacados still growing, only another 9 1/2 years to go, lol.






Jasmine seeds pods...







HELP: My problematic mould growing Cactus....











Last of the garden flowers, sorry for the poor pic, best of a shitty bunch of pics, lol.






One of the few Broccoli's that is actually doing anything...doesn't look great either..boohoo






Cheers peeps,

DST


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 12, 2011)

toolage: buy a little paintbrush (preferably a real hair/fur one) -- be the bee!  (and thanks for reminding me that i have to harvest my thai basil seeds). 

deestey: that's what my broccoli looks like! (and my romanesco's didn't do SHIT!! )

that looks like some sort of sumfin-sumfin on your cactus.... i'll try sending that pic to my cactus guru  (she's like 60 and has a ginormous cactus her son bought her for mother's day 30+ years ago)


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

it sure does look like a lil sumfin sumfin, lol!!! thanks for that as well, would be interested to hear what a cactus guru has to say. All I am finding is, cut it out. But I will need to hack her to bits if that is the case. Oh, I also got a little side growth on it as well, may be I should throw that pic up as well for the Good Lady Cactus Guru. 

Have you read the "Power of One" by Bryce Courtney? If not by all means do so, it's an awesome book (as is the followup, Tandia). Anywway, there is a Old German guy in there who has a cactus garden. lol.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey all. Been a bit since I posted pics but I have a treat for all of you.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 12, 2011)

*----- October 4th, 2011 -----

*View attachment 1833047


Also it doesn't look like mold it looks like the plant is dieing or some thing is off with it.​


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey D, I did a quick looksy on your cacti situation... May be "scabbing" possibly. Heres the link I was looking at, it has a picture at the bottom of the page that looks like yours.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://0.tqn.com/w/experts/Cactus-710/2010/08/peeled-growth-cactus.jpg&imgrefurl=http://cactuslover.blogspot.com/2011/03/fungus-vs-cactus.html&usg=__rPoaTEYIgyk4E0q59sC8cvSAeR8=&h=640&w=565&sz=85&hl=en&start=12&sig2=XVgN9fXnXiC2KM7UB3-cZA&zoom=1&tbnid=5qMLz12ko8QSDM:&tbnh=137&tbnw=121&ei=SnKXTpaaHJOJsAL3uojfBA&prev=/search?q=brown+cactus+fungus&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1


Possibly from over watering and or poor ventilation...


Heres the pic.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 13, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey D, I did a quick looksy on your cacti situation... May be "scabbing" possibly. Heres the link I was looking at, it has a picture at the bottom of the page that looks like yours.
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://0.tqn.com/w/experts/Cactus-710/2010/08/peeled-growth-cactus.jpg&imgrefurl=http://cactuslover.blogspot.com/2011/03/fungus-vs-cactus.html&usg=__rPoaTEYIgyk4E0q59sC8cvSAeR8=&h=640&w=565&sz=85&hl=en&start=12&sig2=XVgN9fXnXiC2KM7UB3-cZA&zoom=1&tbnid=5qMLz12ko8QSDM:&tbnh=137&tbnw=121&ei=SnKXTpaaHJOJsAL3uojfBA&prev=/search?q=brown+cactus+fungus&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1
> 
> ...


Nasa High  I like that Whodat, cept Nasa shut down the space program i thought.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Nasa High  I like that Whodat, cept Nasa shut down the space program i thought.


Because they were too high 


Id be surprised if they ended any program in space. Im sure they ended the shuttle though.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

That looks exactly the problem.

I think it is probably overwatering. It's amazing how little water a cactus needs, and I guess with the RH being quite high it will need even less. We uppotted it in the last year or so so perhaps it is sitting on wet feet. Much thanks for that whodat, I think you nailed it for us. LEts see what MK's Super Cactus Granny Guru comes back with.

Awesome, have a good one vegger.

p.s planted some potatoes but nothing has come up yet. Not sure if it'll work but we shall see. Anyone grown potatoes indoors before? (like at a windowsill)


whodatnation said:


> Hey D, I did a quick looksy on your cacti situation... May be "scabbing" possibly. Heres the link I was looking at, it has a picture at the bottom of the page that looks like yours.
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://0.tqn.com/w/experts/Cactus-710/2010/08/peeled-growth-cactus.jpg&imgrefurl=http://cactuslover.blogspot.com/2011/03/fungus-vs-cactus.html&usg=__rPoaTEYIgyk4E0q59sC8cvSAeR8=&h=640&w=565&sz=85&hl=en&start=12&sig2=XVgN9fXnXiC2KM7UB3-cZA&zoom=1&tbnid=5qMLz12ko8QSDM:&tbnh=137&tbnw=121&ei=SnKXTpaaHJOJsAL3uojfBA&prev=/search?q=brown+cactus+fungus&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1
> 
> ...


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 14, 2011)

DST said:


> That looks exactly the problem.
> 
> I think it is probably overwatering. It's amazing how little water a cactus needs, and I guess with the RH being quite high it will need even less. We uppotted it in the last year or so so perhaps it is sitting on wet feet. Much thanks for that whodat, I think you nailed it for us. LEts see what MK's Super Cactus Granny Guru comes back with.
> 
> ...


Some plants like Lucky bamboo if they are starting to just shrivel up from lack of water they can be brought back to full health.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a sick Ghost pepper plant. it looks droopy and it might be too wet from the rain? Looks like some necrosis as well....


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

Billcollector99 said might be over watering, I hope thats it and just no water for several days will bring her back to happiness.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

On seeing the picture, it looks like she is hungry too, have you been giving it any nutes?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> On seeing the picture, it looks like she is hungry too, have you been giving it any nutes?


 I have 20 chili plants, they all get the same nutes and water schedule, but 1/3 of them got runoff from the roof during the rain....she is the only sick girl.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have 20 chili plants, they all get the same nutes and water schedule, but 1/3 of them got runoff from the roof during the rain....she is the only sick girl.


Strange. Well I hope that it survives. Those should be some HOT HOT peppers


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

here are some of the other hot pepper plants I am growing.
Naga Morich
Bhut Jolokia
Trinidad Scorpion
Red Savina
Carribean Red
Devils Tongue
and one other I forgot the name of......



I remember now, the other chili is Fatalli


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

I got a thai hot pepper plant that is fruiting like crazy right now!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I got a thai hot pepper plant that is fruiting like crazy right now!!


nice!!
My Carribean Red Habanero is doing that too.....3 ft tall 4ft across and literally hundreds of peppers!! I have gallon freezer bags full of them, all my neighbors (that like it hot)have some etc...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

this the producer...it got planted1 month b4 the rest though.







and it still has at least 100 peppers on it!!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bill what pepper is that you posted?
n/m I am blind...Thai....nice peppers, I didnt grow any this round, but I have them piquin (spelling) tobasco, and some mild banana and others planned for next spring


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 16, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Bill what pepper is that you posted?


Some kind of thai hot pepper. Im not really sure exactly though.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Some kind of thai hot pepper. Im not really sure exactly though.


 what other peppers besides Thai r u growing?

re-potted my pepper plant...was soaked added in mix 4 and humus...no water....we shall see.....


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

Is the pot big enough bassman? I can't really give much advice on peppers I have only grown one and it got munched by greenfly.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Is the pot big enough bassman? I can't really give much advice on peppers I have only grown one and it got munched by greenfly.


 No DST the pot is way too small, but I dont have funds for better this round unfortunately. 
Next season is gonna be a raised bed. I did re-pot it into a slightly bigger pot, and added some verry quick drying Sunshine mix4 all around the current shitty dirt. I also mixed in a lil humus.
This is the 1st time I transplanted without watering.
She is back up this morning and looking happy again!!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 17, 2011)

*----- October 10th, 2011 Lemon Basil update -----*


My lemon basil got to tall for my AeroGarden and it was almost starving the rest of the plants in it so I had to put it into its own DWC system. Also Here's a pic of what the root system for it looks like. I also had to bend the branches to make it lower.

View attachment 1842487 View attachment 1842528​


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 17, 2011)

ok heres some pics of my coop for free.
its 6 ft long x 4 ft deep. i put a new roof on it to make sure it is water tight, i still need to make it coon and fox proof at night, and now i have to kill a skunk that comes in every night, it sprayed my dog last night. im gonna trap and kill it hopefully soon. it needs to go before i get the chickens. coons and foxes i can scare but i dont like going close to skinks


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

DST did u chop off the 1st set of leaves on your avocados?
I didnt , but mine is looking too lanky to me.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ok heres some pics of my coop for free.
> its 6 ft long x 4 ft deep. i put a new roof on it to make sure it is water tight, i still need to make it coon and fox proof at night, and now i have to kill a skunk that comes in every night, it sprayed my dog last night. im gonna trap and kill it hopefully soon. it needs to go before i get the chickens. coons and foxes i can scare but i dont like going close to skinks


 I hate skunks and possums....good luck!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 17, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> DST did u chop off the 1st set of leaves on your avocados?
> I didnt , but mine is looking too lanky to me.


Patience young grasshoppa, its gonna be a Tree some day


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Patience young grasshoppa, its gonna be a Tree some day


 hopefully while I am still alive...lol
I started a new one too


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 17, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> ok heres some pics of my coop for free.
> its 6 ft long x 4 ft deep. i put a new roof on it to make sure it is water tight, i still need to make it coon and fox proof at night, and now i have to kill a skunk that comes in every night, it sprayed my dog last night. im gonna trap and kill it hopefully soon. it needs to go before i get the chickens. coons and foxes i can scare but i dont like going close to skinks


Looks very nice McPurple. I'd love to have chickens here but they aren't aloud. Have you setup a wire fence or thought about setting one up?


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi bassman, nope, we haven't done anything to the avacados except repott them. They seem to like quite large pots to grow in fyi. I keep complaining to Mrs DST that she is using all my favourite pots for her avacados and I won't get to use them for another 10 years, lol.




bassman999 said:


> DST did u chop off the 1st set of leaves on your avocados?
> I didnt , but mine is looking too lanky to me.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 18, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Looks very nice McPurple. I'd love to have chickens here but they aren't aloud. Have you setup a wire fence or thought about setting one up?


im hoing yo make a yard for them so in the day they can come out, i might even let them roam the yard i have not decided yet. but they for sure will have a fenced in part, made of the cheap 2 inch chicken wire, i just need something to keep them in during the day when im gone and dont want them in the coop all day. im thinking i will make the yard a square 10 ft long on each side, i dont need to keep anything out of the fence just the coop at night witch should be easy enough. the animals only come down at late night. i was thinking of just tying in some electricity to the fince and make it all electric so nothing even wants to go over the fence but seems like more power usage that wont be absolutely needed


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Electrics does seem a bit overkill, but then perhaps if it get's too much with wil animals effecting them, you might want to consider it. Do chickens get stressed out and stop laying eggs? Good luck with it mcP.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi bassman, nope, we haven't done anything to the avacados except repott them. They seem to like quite large pots to grow in fyi. I keep complaining to Mrs DST that she is using all my favourite pots for her avacados and I won't get to use them for another 10 years, lol.


 10 yrs is a long time....
I decided not to water any of the Chili plants for a while as I see another few plants have the necrosis and some yellowing.
I will never use that soil again, it just holds water wayyyy to long!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

I havent Googled it, but even if they are not I call my chili plants girls.
Anyway she looks better, not great though. She lost most of her blossoms and has just 2 chilis, but shes still alive.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you give them veg nutes or flowering nutes?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Do you give them veg nutes or flowering nutes?


 flower nutes 2 weeks after they started to show flowers. I was actually unsure what to give them. Sometimes plain water for a few days. I give them same nutes as my other plants, that is till I started to add big bud and powder kool bloom. Hmmmm they might be a lil deficient right now come to think of it. I did put humus on top of the soil 2 weeks ago though......


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just found out that the herbs in my AeroGarden are hybrid and I was wondering if I took say my lemon basil and pollinated its self will I end up getting the same strain as what I got in the herb kit or no?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is my avacado DST.
I am gonna plant more soon.....wow 10 yrs though!!




*EDIT* That Bhut Jolokia is confusing me. At night early morning she looks happy-ish. Afternoon- early night droopy and dead....?
This is going on for 3 days now.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> I just found out that the herbs in my AeroGarden are hybrid and I was wondering if I took say my lemon basil and pollinated its self will I end up getting the same strain as what I got in the herb kit or no?


 I would think would be the same if it is self pollinating


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Electrics does seem a bit overkill, but then perhaps if it get's too much with wil animals effecting them, you might want to consider it. Do chickens get stressed out and stop laying eggs? Good luck with it mcP.


well im hoping it wont come down to the electric fence, and i dont think it will. i just need to kill the skunk and ill be set.
ans as for the chickens it seems to me they would slow down some, they also slow down in the winter months. ill ask my boss tomorrow and see what they say about stressed chickens



bassman999 said:


> I havent Googled it, but even if they are not I call my chili plants girls.
> Anyway she looks better, not great though. She lost most of her blossoms and has just 2 chilis, but shes still alive.
> 
> View attachment 1843703View attachment 1843704


most peppers are self pollinating but can still get pollinated from others as well.

besides the fact it isnt producing the plant doesn't look to bad man. how cold is it day and night theri, peppers like hotter weather.
on the farm we dry farm them to an extent, this means we starve them of water when they start to flower so they think they have to produce bigger and faster to make youngens for the next year. we do this from the beginning with peppers and toms so that the roots reach real deep to ensure it gets water even though we are not giving to them. we also only use compost at the begging of the season and no feed. our plants right now look like yours but are in the ground, and almost done. it is getting down to low 30's here at night and some frost so theri is a lot of moisture.

my advice is let it dry up and then water mildly. and it also could just be it is to small of a pot for the plant


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got a PH question for everyone in here. I know that mj plants require a PH level of 6.5 for soil and 5.8 for hydro but do other plants like herbs , veggies , fruits , house plants and such fallow those PH levels for nute update or is it different?

Thanks for all that helped. I wanna be able to make the PH of stuff for other kinds of things more exact to get the max out of every thing.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

She needs a bigger pot by the looks of things bassman. Remember avacado's are trees so their roots are fukkin mental geez, lol. Really vigirous growing things. That's all I can suggest. They do have a bit of stretch to them but I think you should have more nodes than that by now.


bassman999 said:


> Here is my avacado DST.
> I am gonna plant more soon.....wow 10 yrs though!!
> 
> View attachment 1843776
> ...


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

you will find most plants enjoy that PH range, check out composts at gardening centres for more indiciations (or just googley woogley it). Some flowers and specific plants do require lower ph's so it's probably better to check info on each specific strain.


Toolage 87 said:


> Got a PH question for everyone in here. I know that mj plants require a PH level of 6.5 for soil and 5.8 for hydro but do other plants like herbs , veggies , fruits , house plants and such fallow those PH levels for nute update or is it different?
> 
> Thanks for all that helped. I wanna be able to make the PH of stuff for other kinds of things more exact to get the max out of every thing.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 19, 2011)

DST said:


> you will find most plants enjoy that PH range, check out composts at gardening centres for more indiciations (or just googley woogley it). Some flowers and specific plants do require lower ph's so it's probably better to check info on each specific strain.


Ok thanks. I've been using water on just about every plant that has a PH level of around 7.0 since here its almost exactly that year round except for spring runoff time.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

A lot of plants will be happy with fairly neutral ph levels of 6.8-070.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2011)

All of my other chili plants dont look sad. I now this is a different strain, but cant be that different I wouldn't think. I have her in 5 gallons now. It is almost like she doesnt like the heat. She has been in way hotter during the summer though. Maybe she is too dry now after the repot? The high humidity at night is why she pops up only at night?
Ill repot the avocado into a larger pot. 
What size do you recommend DST?


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 19, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> All of my other chili plants dont look sad. I now this is a different strain, but cant be that different I wouldn't think. I have her in 5 gallons now. It is almost like she doesnt like the heat. She has been in way hotter during the summer though. Maybe she is too dry now after the repot? The high humidity at night is why she pops up only at night?
> Ill repot the avocado into a larger pot.
> What size do you recommend DST?


When ever I do a transplant into another pot, bed or ground I would give ig a good drink for the first couple to few days if its hot out.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> When ever I do a transplant into another pot, bed or ground I would give ig a good drink for the first couple to few days if its hot out.


 actually the reason for the transplant was for pot size and that roots were soaked. I wanted it to dry out before it got root fungus or rot.
I would normally give it a good soak otherwise though. It might be time for a watering, and this time it night look sick from too lil water.


----------



## mugan (Oct 19, 2011)

sup been wanting to join this thread .. looks interesting you guys got some nice veggies, was wondering BTW, what do you guys suggest for Making PM go a way. i know about baking soda and milk, sulfur, all that stuff and am organic.. can't use chem pesticides. . also no contained area so no sulfur burners..


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2011)

mugan said:


> sup been wanting to join this thread .. looks interesting you guys got some nice veggies, was wondering BTW, what do you guys suggest for Making PM go a way. i know about baking soda and milk, sulfur, all that stuff and am organic.. can't use chem pesticides. . also no contained area so no sulfur burners..


 I use neem oil. I oz per gallon water with a lil dish soap (dont use anti-bacterial) soap, sprayed on leaves stems soil etc...


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 19, 2011)

mugan said:


> sup been wanting to join this thread .. looks interesting you guys got some nice veggies, was wondering BTW, what do you guys suggest for Making PM go a way. i know about baking soda and milk, sulfur, all that stuff and am organic.. can't use chem pesticides. . also no contained area so no sulfur burners..


glad you finaly popped in mugan.
I to use neem oil on PM. i also use it before i get it to avoid it in the first place.
also to help keep it under control make sure to water at a time of day so that is the leaves get wet they will have time to dry in the day time before night fall



bassman999 said:


> I use neem oil. I oz per gallon water with a lil dish soap (dont use anti-bacterial) soap, sprayed on leaves stems soil etc...


you are the 1st person that i know that uses neem on PM. i use neem for every thing really, glad to know im not the only one who uses it still


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

well guys i know i havent been a regular in this thread but i thought i'd give you all a chuckle...

check out my badass tommies 












months and months for only one red ish tomato! it better be tasty. so recipe suggestions? thimble of salsa maybe?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 20, 2011)

sorry to hear you only got 1 toms DGT.
our farm toms also look like shjit right now but that is because they are out of season now and they have not had water for months.
and i would eat that sucker plain with some cheese or on a snadwitch


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

somehow i dont think i'll have much hassle cropping eh. they started out so promising as well... who'd have thought northern england would be crap for growing toms outdoors....


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh dear, well consolation mate is my neighbours one was even worse. Enjoy the salsa, looks nice and rich, bet it tastes good! Equivalent of smoke report will be expected. faf.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2011)

well i was out fixing my fence last night as it was all bent out of shape and looked like it was cut for some one to walk through. as i was fixing it the neighbor came out and let me know it was a bear that rolled right through it last year. about a 300 pound black bear just plowed right through. he said it only comes around 1 time a year if that for food and trash. i should be ok though as my other neibbghors along with almost every one on the mtn has chickens every where


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> well i was out fixing my fence last night as it was all bent out of shape and looked like it was cut for some one to walk through. as i was fixing it the neighbor came out and let me know it was a bear that rolled right through it last year. about a 300 pound black bear just plowed right through. he said it only comes around 1 time a year if that for food and trash. i should be ok though as my other neibbghors along with almost every one on the mtn has chickens every where


 Thats crazy!! Here the worst we have is possums rabbits and some cats and mice.....lol.
I see a wolf here and there in the empty/abandoned fields sometimes though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 21, 2011)

DST said:


> you will find most plants enjoy that PH range, check out composts at gardening centres for more indiciations (or just googley woogley it). Some flowers and specific plants do require lower ph's so it's probably better to check info on each specific strain.


Also the possibility you guys have diff strain avacados. Since they arent all the same


----------



## mugan (Oct 21, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> glad you finaly popped in mugan.
> I to use neem oil on PM. i also use it before i get it to avoid it in the first place.
> also to help keep it under control make sure to water at a time of day so that is the leaves get wet they will have time to dry in the day time before night fall
> 
> kewl, have you guys used seranate ? what you think about it, i really wanna get neem oil but i can only find the extract, there is a neem tree here but i don't know how to get oil from it lolz..


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

mugan said:


> mcpurple said:
> 
> 
> > glad you finaly popped in mugan.
> ...


----------



## mugan (Oct 21, 2011)

am not in India, the tree was planted fere, its really young


----------



## fumble (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey McPurp. How have you been? I would love to live in the country or the mountains with bears and other wildlife. How exciting.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2011)

mugan said:


> am not in India, the tree was planted fere, its really young


 I wouldnt even know a neem tree if I saw it...does it smell like neem, or is it too young? Hell I dont know if they ever even smell tell it is extracted to be honest.

I looked up images of neem tree it looks like a fern plant crossed with a tree


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 22, 2011)

mugan said:


> mcpurple said:
> 
> 
> > glad you finaly popped in mugan.
> ...


----------



## littlegrower2004 (Oct 22, 2011)

congrats MC hope all goes well and you bring home a nice healthy young boy!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

The last few toms, not sure if they'll redden up now.





Our Jasmines, looking a bit healthier now, had Leaf lice/thrips, not 100% but they got zapped and left outside for a few weeks like bad plants, lol.





Lemon tree also starting to look a bit healthier. This has been cabbaged for near on 2 years...ffs! Anyway, I will not give up.





One of the hanging baskets, Salie (salvia) flowers coming to an end






Peace. DST


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

if they dont ripen on the vine DST you can place in a paper bag and put in a dark room temp spot till they get ripe. the banana peel method works as well u but its kinda how the big guys do it with a gas chamber to make green toms turn red but they are not ripe just red and ready for market


----------



## fumble (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey congratulations McPurp! How exciting to be bringing your son home soon. Any names picked out yet? 
btw, careful with the coons; they will rip a dog to shreds.


----------



## fumble (Oct 24, 2011)

????????????


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

Mnnnn, might try that out, although if it's just colour then I'll probably throw them in a pickle or something (I got a few greenies still hanging around). Cheers McP.


mcpurple said:


> if they dont ripen on the vine DST you can place in a paper bag and put in a dark room temp spot till they get ripe. the banana peel method works as well u but its kinda how the big guys do it with a gas chamber to make green toms turn red but they are not ripe just red and ready for market


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

did i read that right D your growing salvia?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 24, 2011)

fumble said:


> Hey congratulations McPurp! How exciting to be bringing your son home soon. Any names picked out yet?
> btw, careful with the coons; they will rip a dog to shreds.


i think his name will be isaiha but spelled different. adn ya ive seen a coons damage before, and i got a whole gang of them, i am pretty sure it is a few mommas and theri kids cuz ive seen a few babies over theri as well, as long as they stay on theri side of the fence and leave my chickens alone they will be safe. i dont want to shoot them but i will for my eggs 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> did i read that right D your growing salvia?


it is pretty common around here to grow it as it is a flower, we grow it on the farm.
i also just found out my boss is medical patient. how cool is that? and so is my landlord.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2011)

You did read right Don, but for aesthetic purposes of an external body nature. My days of putting my mind through that are long gone. They are the flowers on the last pic above.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 24, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i think his name will be isaiha but spelled different. adn ya ive seen a coons damage before, and i got a whole gang of them, i am pretty sure it is a few mommas and theri kids cuz ive seen a few babies over theri as well, as long as they stay on theri side of the fence and leave my chickens alone they will be safe. i dont want to shoot them but i will for my eggs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isiah is a good choice, I really like that name, my wife and I are torn between Judah and Josiah for the next one thats due in Jan.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats to ALL the parents to be!!


----------



## fumble (Oct 24, 2011)

I like that name McPurp. I'm pretty sure you're going to be an awesome dad!


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, I think I missed the part about your son being born. Go McP!!! Nice one mate, all the best with it.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 26, 2011)

hey vegheads!
found a great article about overwintering crops:

http://www.soil.ncsu.edu/publications/Soilfacts/AGW-439-58/AGW_439_58.pdf


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats Mc purp!!! 

Thanks for the article mello. I need more quality reading material on the subject seeing as Im going balls out veggie growing next year  Fingers crossed lol

D~ hows that cactus doing?


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

the cactus is still okay, whodat. It doesn't look like the hard cork mould has spread. We haven't watered it for a good while now which I think was it's problem (wet feet me thinks). It's been sitting on top of a radiator and I guess over the summer with them not being on and the weather not being good, the moisture has been retained and caused the problem. That's all I can think off (I repotted it a good while back as well). The bit of extra growth that is started out of it's side is still going and looks mighty healthy so I guess I need to sit and wait it out now.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 27, 2011)

Like watching a cactus grow... lol 
Sounds cooooool, thanks for the cacti update D. hahah


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2011)

I wonder how long my peppers will produce, as they only recently got going strong and are mostly green.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, pulled all of my stalks and stuff out of the soil today, now need take the beds apart and get all the dirt out, then put it all somewhere.... lol. I would compost all of it but darp darp I wont be around and sure as hell not bringing it with me  
I may bring the frames with me... 
Im sad I didnt get some pics of my sugar baby watermelons  They were really tasty but had more seeds in it than I would like. Also had a good bit of red tomatoes left on the vines, along with some cucumbers, but didnt get to them in time, not a huge loss lol 
I think I got 2 ears of corn! lol, maybe they needed more nutes or they didnt like being in the same bed as the cucumbers. Something.
Not a single cantaloupe though, not a big surprise, they got pm early on and I did nothing about it oh well. 
Beans did well, and the sunflowers were great.. I let the seeds develop then cut the heads off and let the squirrels and birds live in paradise for a week or so  they got at every single seed lol. I ate a few myself.
Soooo I guess thats my report for this year lol. I hope all vegheads are well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> it is pretty common around here to grow it as it is a flower, we grow it on the farm.
> i also just found out my boss is medical patient. how cool is that? and so is my landlord.


 it's sweet eh, i met my boss and his boss through weed. but the option of paying your rent with weed is awesome.


DST said:


> You did read right Don, but for aesthetic purposes of an external body nature. My days of putting my mind through that are long gone. They are the flowers on the last pic above.


glad to hear it fella, stuffs a nightmare eh.



on another note i've gotten a reasonable size almost red tomato! and a two tone chilli


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Still waiting on my tomatos and my peppers to finish fruiting!! Damn peppers take forever!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

at least you have sun fella, i'm about a night off the first frost


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> at least you have sun fella, i'm about a night off the first frost


True dat

I enjoy every minute of it too  

So do the other ladies in the "Garden"


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 29, 2011)

well, i STILL haven't heard nowt back from the Cactus Granny, i'm starting to think she might be on vacay (notorious snowbird, that one).


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

hehe, I am sure Cactus Gran deserves all the holidays she can get. It's not doing anything fast so all is good here. Many thanks mellokitty, DST


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2011)

A friend of mine and I ate a Naga Morich today, and let me tell you this is the hottest pepper I EVER ate...and I grew it in my garden....It felt like my tongue was branded and 2" thick before it eventually went almost completely numb!
The pain in my mouth and throat and lips lasted about 30 minutes min all


----------



## DST (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like fun Bassman....are you mad? lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 31, 2011)

Mad like the Hatter, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

there's nothing quite like the burn of capsicum..... 

kinda makes you look like this
<<<<


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Sounds like fun Bassman....are you mad? lol.


 just surprised...1 million scoville.


billcollector99 said:


> Mad like the Hatter, lol.


 Exactly...lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's nothing quite like the burn of capsicum.....
> 
> kinda makes you look like this
> <<<<


 I was sweating, my eyes were watering, and nose running. I think I am gonna eat some more today, I need a new victim though as well....Hmmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

i tried some stuff at a local beer n chilli festival that near killed me. i've a healthy respect for chilli now. stuff was about 36 mil on the schoville. burnt me a new one


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

Did it have the concentrated *capsicum in it?? That shit is like the iso of peppers...lol
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

yup that's exactly what it was. one step up from mace the guy told me. after i'd eaten it of course.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have nevertrieed that yet, nor do I know where to buy it. I prolly would though if I found it.
I went over to my neighbors house last night.
I told him I had a pepper from my garden for him to try. I cut off a piece and gave it to him.
I told himdont eat it yet, that it is 5x hotter than a reg habanero. but b4 I finished telling him he already threw it in his mouth...lol
Then he is like...what?? OHH shit, and started drooling and panicking.

I grew several types of hot peppers, one was a plant from walmart labeled habanero showing an ordinary orange habanero. Well they are red and small, kinda hot, but taste terrible!! Wouldn't u know it that plant produces hundreds of them, while the others good tasting and really hot strains produce a dozen or 2 each...lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 31, 2011)

* The Hot Sauce High *

*All about the burn and why we like it.*

A friend of mine once asked me, "Why in the world would you eat something that is that freaking hot?" Well, I think I have figured it out. I like the hot sauce high. Let me explain.

When we eat hot sauce, which is made from chili peppers, we feel a burn. What causes that burn is a chemical called capsaicin. Capsaicin is found in the white pith around the seeds and in the tissues and membranes of the pepper. This chemical bonds to pain receptors in the mouth causing the burn. So what is it that I mean by the "hot sauce high"?

The high that hot sauce gives us comes from the body's natural reaction to pain. When we feel pain our body produces a chemical in the pituitary gland and hypothalamus called endorphins. Endorphins are the human body's naturally produced narcotic pain killers. Endorphins will go to work killing pain and cause a feeling of euphoria.

You have surely heard of runner's high, well I think we also get a hot sauce high.

Another way to think about the hot sauce high is to equate it with sex. Endorphins are also released when we have an orgasm giving us that euphoric, relaxed and contented feeling. So a hot sauce high is our little orgasm of sorts. So my dear friend, that is why I like to eat something that is that freaking hot.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2011)

Loving the chili/pepper posts. I used to get this hot sauce called "endorphin rush"  some hot stuff indeed! I like my "hot sauce high" hehe.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Ty to mess around with your lady after you have just been chopping chilles......then cometh the "black high", or should I say, "black eye", lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Ty to mess around with your lady after you have just been chopping chilles......then cometh the "black high", or should I say, "black eye", lol.


Haha! Iv never made that mistake  lol
What I have done is, in the hectic environment a kitchen can be sometimes, forget to wash my hands after chopping hot peppers then go and take a leak       baaaaaaaaaaaaad news lol


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

2 shakes and it's a spicey ham shank...lol.


whodatnation said:


> Haha! Iv never made that mistake  lol
> What I have done is, in the hectic environment a kitchen can be sometimes, forget to wash my hands after chopping hot peppers then go and take a leak       baaaaaaaaaaaaad news lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

hahahah yup i've done that one as well. once. kind of thing you remember about the next time lol 

the chilli story:

me n my buddy went to the local beer and chilli fest. we were both ill for 2 days. started off with a 30 minute burn the guy giving it out said it was pretty fierce. was named 'Satans shit' by this time we'd had a fair few brews when i saw him bee lining for me sayin dude there's a hotter one! being drunk i said well we've come this far...

i should have guessed when the dude was wearing a chilli pepper Hawaiian shirt, and had a glint in his eye. he was serving the stuff on a cocktail stick. like one dip into a vial and smearing it onto a stamp sized piece of bread. 

uncontrollable pain in the abdomen my body rejected it. i threw up in a portaloo but it was too late the damage was done. i could feel this stuff literally snaking its way round every bend in my intestines. sweat pouring out my face. 

they banned him from giving it out after 20 minutes as the line of grown men in tears outside was bad publicity for the event. later we got home and googled the dude. lo and behold he'd been banned from other events for the same crime.

this is a vid of where else he was banned, ( not me in the vid) [youtube]dw5jIOwD-o[/youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdw5jIOwD-o he claims 10 minute burn i'd say about 3 days from both ends. turns out the stuff is one step up from the chilli rating for mace.

if you see this man. don't eat anything he gives you. in fact kick him square in the nuts


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah yup i've done that one as well. once. kind of thing you remember about the next time lol
> 
> the chilli story:
> 
> ...


I think the video code must be wrong lad...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

[youtube]Fdw5jIOwD-o[/youtube]

my one lonesome chilli. if only it'd been ripe for my one lonesome tomato...


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Not something for breakfast indeed


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2011)

Don He wants to use a breathaizer now...after 2 ppl passed out.
He needs to warn ppl, that this is a super concentrate from the worlds hottest pepper, maybe have them sign a waiver so they know what they are getting them self into....what a douche!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

oh i was under no illusion that it was going to be hot. i just didnt plan on THAT hot lol


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 2, 2011)

lol heres a "review" of the sauce 
He does an entire spoon full at 4 minutes,,, and the reaction is PRICELESS!
[video=youtube;lrDGl0zvze4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrDGl0zvze4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2011)

May the sauce be with you....jeezo that looked like fire!


----------



## mugan (Nov 6, 2011)

if you keep eating it you wil gain some tolerance then it will just taste good like good chilli


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2011)

Crazy lady eats Bhut Jalokias and rubs them in her eyes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9cB6Tu5_28

forgot how to embed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

an entire spoon !?!?!?! man's a lunatic. honest, the guy dipped a cocktail stick into the bottle and that was enough to cripple grown men. grown men who like their hot sauce i might add. 

and mugan, i honestly don't think anyone could build up a tolerance to that. nor would i want to try.


that vid was blocked bassman


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> an entire spoon !?!?!?! man's a lunatic. honest, the guy dipped a cocktail stick into the bottle and that was enough to cripple grown men. grown men who like their hot sauce i might add.
> 
> and mugan, i honestly don't think anyone could build up a tolerance to that. nor would i want to try.
> 
> ...


 You cant watch the video? I ca watch it from here....Weird


----------



## fumble (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi McPurp. How's it going up there?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Prolly busy with that newborn


----------



## fumble (Nov 10, 2011)

Hell yeah! Congratulations McPurple!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 12, 2011)

hey every body sorry for being gone so long, ive just been busy since the boy was born. he was born on the 29th and was 7 pounds 8 ounces and was very healthy.
nothing is like being a new dad it opened my eyes to a whole new world and now i am more motivated then ever to do right and make a good living.

any way ive been busy getting the coop finished, installing a fire place in the house, and getting jobs lined up for next year. i get layed off in december from my full time job at runnymede farm, then i start back up part time theri from jan-april then it gets back into full time till december again. i will work this job as it is the most stable job, then my old farm manager needs help in spring time on his farm with planting and making beds and installing drip lines, i am also going to talk to a local restraunt that is all organic and see if they will let me farm theri land ( only a half acre) to grow enough veggies for theri restraunt to use so they can stop buying them, i have not yet talked to the owner about it but im sure they will say yes. so i shold be very busy next spring with farm and nursery work, and along side this i will be doing my own garden for my self and also in spring i am thinking of doing no less then 500 plant starts to sell off for my self


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwwww....I am so happy for you McPurp! I don't know why, but I have the tiniest feeling like I'm a new grandma...hehehe. Congratulations man!


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

That's great McPurple. Glad you are taking well to fatherhood. Uncle D! lol.


----------



## mugan (Nov 13, 2011)

i think fatherhood takes a great deal of bravery, and hope the farming goes well Mcp, am working on a slightly large grow but am trying to do mostly tomatoes, am thinking if most of the plants are similar, maintenance might be easier


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 13, 2011)

mugan said:


> i think fatherhood takes a great deal of bravery, and hope the farming goes well Mcp, am working on a slightly large grow but am trying to do mostly tomatoes, am thinking if most of the plants are similar, maintenance might be easier


thanks for the kind words every one. and mugan, doing 1 crop can make it a bit easier with maintenance but it can also be a bad idea in a way. if one of them toms plants gets a disease and it spreads the whole crop might be lost and then nothing will be left. its always a good ideato have some other crops along side just incase


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

Napolitana Broccoli - WTF.....not a great grow, lol.

Some of it went into seed:





Some of it had pretty colours





Some even tried to grow a head










But all in all, pants!






Peace, DST


----------



## fumble (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool, thanks DST. I just put some broccoli in a couple weeks ago. Also some garlic and red and yellow onions.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

Bit too chilly to be growing much outside here. Although a couple of spuds popped up in my greenhouse.


----------



## fumble (Nov 14, 2011)

I grew some spuds last year. The ones I could harvest were so yummy! But the ants took over and I couldn't even dig them up anymore.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

fumble said:


> But the ants took over and I couldn't even dig them up anymore.


I hate it when ants steal your spade! lol. 

Speaking of ants, I did not see one ant this year on my terras. Which I am happy about I can tell you. Perhaps it was due to there being less aphides....mmmn.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Bit too chilly to be growing much outside here. Although a couple of spuds popped up in my greenhouse.


you can over winter things to get them to produce earlier in the season, like onions, potatoes, and garlic, and i think theri are a few more that can take a hard frost.
on the farm we are over wintering, beets, turnips, leeks, onions, garlic and carrots.

and the broccoli doesnt look to bad. my boss has been farming 20 years and he said that just this year he was able to grow it and get nice sized heads. 

i decided next year i am doing a few broccoli as well. i guess we will see where it goes. i will also be growing a few Yukon gold taters
.


----------



## mugan (Nov 14, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thanks for the kind words every one. and mugan, doing 1 crop can make it a bit easier with maintenance but it can also be a bad idea in a way. if one of them toms plants gets a disease and it spreads the whole crop might be lost and then nothing will be left. its always a good idea to have some other crops along side just in case


 you funny thing i have had this happen before, i let the growth in my grean house get out of hand (tomatoes) and before i trimmed them i took a 3 day vacation, when i cam back i had a jungle and all the bottom leaves where spotting PM, and soon it spread to the out side ones. i was going crazy with a bottle of baking soda/dish soap solution tring to eradicate it. and i just got rid of it about 2 weeks ago but i understand that little problem, i have also found that green houses tend to be a double edge sward here when it comes to infections, the keep a lot out but once you contaminate your Ghouse , thats it your in for one long fight. so i can grow these plants in large scale as well, ( cucumber, carrots, pepers [both chilli and not) , spinach and collards,) what do you think is good to add to the grow to grow with my tomatoes which i prolly need to not add any more ( 120 plants so far)


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

Potatoes, sweet potatoes is what I woudl add to that list, as well as some nice lettuce varieties.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 1889244
top row Red Savina Habaneros
bottom row
right..Naga Morich
left: Trinidad Scorpion


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2011)

for reference those Red Savinas are bigger than a golf ball and the Nagas are a lil over 4" long


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 16, 2011)

mugan said:


> you funny thing i have had this happen before, i let the growth in my grean house get out of hand (tomatoes) and before i trimmed them i took a 3 day vacation, when i cam back i had a jungle and all the bottom leaves where spotting PM, and soon it spread to the out side ones. i was going crazy with a bottle of baking soda/dish soap solution tring to eradicate it. and i just got rid of it about 2 weeks ago but i understand that little problem, i have also found that green houses tend to be a double edge sward here when it comes to infections, the keep a lot out but once you contaminate your Ghouse , thats it your in for one long fight. so i can grow these plants in large scale as well, ( cucumber, carrots, pepers [both chilli and not) , spinach and collards,) what do you think is good to add to the grow to grow with my tomatoes which i prolly need to not add any more ( 120 plants so far)


are you growing for your self and family or growing them to sell? if your selling i would try to get something that people buy most often but is cheap for you to grow. lettuce is a great cheap crop to grow and it is easy, also garlicis pretty easy to.i think the next cash crop after toms are taters.



DST said:


> Potatoes, sweet potatoes is what I woudl add to that list, as well as some nice lettuce varieties.


i love sweet tots, we grew some on the farm this year and they were so good, we also grew puprle,red,pink potatoes and yukon golds. i might try the yukons this year for my self cuz they produced the most on the farm. 
and also in oregon sweet taters are very hard to grow and out of every one at the markets here our farm is the only one that had them and we sold a few hundred pounds in about 3 markets. i dont know if were doing them agian next year cuz the boss said they are hard to get started in oregon and hard to get them to finish before the 1st frost


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2011)

Yukons are what I grew last year and they are sooo buttery and tasty. I am going to do reds and yukons probably next year. I'm going to do them in bins though, not the ground. DST, I bet you are right about less ants due to less aphids.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 17, 2011)

last year i did idaho gold or something in a 7 gallon pot. the method i was trying was supposed to give me 15 pounds per 5 galons of dirt, and i only got like a half pound. it was my 1st time though and the soil was not the best, i also think that the store bought taters i used were not meant to be grown again.
how big of bins you use fumble?


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2011)

I have 18 gallon bins right now. I've never done this method, but the idea is to keep adding soil as the plants grow. The shoots will keep reaching for the light, potatoes should multiply. You just have to keep the taters themselves covered. I have also heard of people using a stack of tires...the potatoes are supposed to 'reach' into the darkness of the tires, as the plant itself grows up, giving you more taters. I don't know, something to try. I have heard though, that store bought aren't that good for starts, not sure why. I think I got the ones I grew last year at Lowe's.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hope things are going well for you McPurple and DTS. My AeroGarden is going well. I found a nice peace of land that is around 0.5 ach but it cost almost $250,000 to almost $300,000 and the cost would be a little to much to moving to there and the spot for me isn't where I'd like to live since there has been fires around areas where cheap spots are at.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 19, 2011)

fumble said:


> I have 18 gallon bins right now. I've never done this method, but the idea is to keep adding soil as the plants grow. The shoots will keep reaching for the light, potatoes should multiply. You just have to keep the taters themselves covered. I have also heard of people using a stack of tires...the potatoes are supposed to 'reach' into the darkness of the tires, as the plant itself grows up, giving you more taters. I don't know, something to try. I have heard though, that store bought aren't that good for starts, not sure why. I think I got the ones I grew last year at Lowe's.


thtas about the same method i did, i used a 7 gallon and every time green showed through the dirt i covered it up untill the pot was full then stopped.
i was gonna do the tire idea, but tires in my eyes are not for organic gardeners, the tires can and will leach oils into the soil, i dont know the effects but i dont like the idea of hot rubber and oil on my plants roots. i was gonna build a potato box with about 3 tiers i can pull off to harvest and add when i need more dirt to do so.
and ya my boss says most stuff at the store should not be planted cuz they are used treated to not grow, this up coming year im getting the seed from my boss.

also this spring i will be doing my own nursery sales, i am gonna try to sale at least 300 plants and make at east 500 bucks.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 19, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> thtas about the same method i did, i used a 7 gallon and every time green showed through the dirt i covered it up untill the pot was full then stopped.
> i was gonna do the tire idea, but tires in my eyes are not for organic gardeners, the tires can and will leach oils into the soil, i dont know the effects but i dont like the idea of hot rubber and oil on my plants roots. i was gonna build a potato box with about 3 tiers i can pull off to harvest and add when i need more dirt to do so.
> and ya my boss says most stuff at the store should not be planted cuz they are used treated to not grow, this up coming year im getting the seed from my boss.
> 
> also this spring i will be doing my own nursery sales, i am gonna try to sale at least 300 plants and make at east 500 bucks.


 Sounds like you have a fun project going on. I would love to be able to do that kind of thing.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 19, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Sounds like you have a fun project going on. I would love to be able to do that kind of thing.


its not much of a satrt up fee, find good cheap soil, cheap pots or free. the only thing that really cost me money was the small grenn house i bought last year for 100 bucks, but i made it back on sales easy. and adverstising is free. if you want to try man i would try starting like 100 plants in spring and try to sell them to see if you can do it and then go bigger next year. sun flowers are a good seller


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 19, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> its not much of a satrt up fee, find good cheap soil, cheap pots or free. the only thing that really cost me money was the small grenn house i bought last year for 100 bucks, but i made it back on sales easy. and adverstising is free. if you want to try man i would try starting like 100 plants in spring and try to sell them to see if you can do it and then go bigger next year. sun flowers are a good seller


Sounds good. I know my aero cloner works well so I can easily do around 80 cuttings of any kind of plant in 10 days to 30 days maybe more depending how long they take to root.

As for the cost for soil and pots well depending how much some things cost I would sell them just for abit under then what it cost at the store. I do plan on trying to do winter sells for fruits and such because I know people want to get ready for spring and buy things in the winter and have them indoors.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 19, 2011)

Toolage 87 said:


> Sounds good. I know my aero cloner works well so I can easily do around 80 cuttings of any kind of plant in 10 days to 30 days maybe more depending how long they take to root.
> 
> As for the cost for soil and pots well depending how much some things cost I would sell them just for abit under then what it cost at the store. I do plan on trying to do winter sells for fruits and such because I know people want to get ready for spring and buy things in the winter and have them indoors.


the soil i will be using is about 4 bucks for a big bag, and then my compost is free. pots are easy to come by, if you have a nursery or a lowes, or diamond i would call around and see if they have free used pots, or even cheaper used pots. and i sell every thing for about 50 cents under every one else to get more sales and it works.
and i to am trying to sell some berry plants, i have about 90 strawberry plants ready to go in 4 inch pots, they are hard to sell in the winter time though.

in spring i will most likely spend about 30-50 bucks on soil, and for pots well 5 cents or free for 4 inch pots, i am also gonna go 6 and 4 packs of stuff this year. im trying to sat under 100 bucks spending this year.

also seeds were a prrob for me as at the store you get like 20 seeds per pack that cost 2 dollars, my boss gave me a catlouge that sells seeds very cheap, most of them are a pack of 200 seeds for 1.50


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 19, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> the soil i will be using is about 4 bucks for a big bag, and then my compost is free. pots are easy to come by, if you have a nursery or a lowes, or diamond i would call around and see if they have free used pots, or even cheaper used pots. and i sell every thing for about 50 cents under every one else to get more sales and it works.
> and i to am trying to sell some berry plants, i have about 90 strawberry plants ready to go in 4 inch pots, they are hard to sell in the winter time though.
> 
> in spring i will most likely spend about 30-50 bucks on soil, and for pots well 5 cents or free for 4 inch pots, i am also gonna go 6 and 4 packs of stuff this year. im trying to sat under 100 bucks spending this year.
> ...


Wow. Here either they have seeds and sell them to you are they don't have seeds. I know veggies and her seeds are cheap here. $2 for around 100 mint seeds and prob 300 to even 400 seeds for lettuce for around $3.

I do wanna get a green house built because I am interested with getting into growing and selling fruits, veggies, herbs and different kinds of plants. I know for a fact I can easily grow lucky bamboo. I have them with my mj plants and they get light 24/0 and they grow faster then people that have then in their window.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 20, 2011)

if you would like i can send you a link to the new website i will be ordering. and to build a smaller sized green house can be done very cheaply. i just bought one pre built but i think i want to build a bigger one. we just built 2 huge hoop houses on the farm with in the last 2 weeks


----------



## Toolage 87 (Nov 20, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> if you would like i can send you a link to the new website i will be ordering. and to build a smaller sized green house can be done very cheaply. i just bought one pre built but i think i want to build a bigger one. we just built 2 huge hoop houses on the farm with in the last 2 weeks


I will deff check it out if you post a link to it.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 20, 2011)

https://www.superseeds.com/


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 20, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> https://www.superseeds.com/


thanks mcp, imma have to place an order


----------



## mugan (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey MCp was wondering if you have ever done indeterminate tomatoes commercially and if so how long do yours last for , and how long do you veg it (strip it of flowers) before letting it fruit ? am curious cuz i d k what i should do veg my plants longer or just make it a continuous harvest like determinate, any info would help


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 21, 2011)

mugan said:


> Hey MCp was wondering if you have ever done indeterminate tomatoes commercially and if so how long do yours last for , and how long do you veg it (strip it of flowers) before letting it fruit ? am curious cuz i d k what i should do veg my plants longer or just make it a continuous harvest like determinate, any info would help


indeterminate will produce till the 1st frost, determinant produces all around the same time and then stops pretty much.
we do both on the farm, our indeterminate toms started flowering around june and were did not pick any flowers off we just let them do theri own thing, they produced for almost 3 months then frost killed them. now for determinate we did those in a hoop house and they have a shorter flower time, these flowered in about august and stopped in september they produce heavy and fast and then die. differetn varieties will bloom fast and longer and some will be slower and shorter. we dont prun at all on the farm to my knowledge.

I how ever do prune in my own garden, i prune while it is in veg and i take off about 10 suckers on each plant mainly from the under sides of them as they are smaller and dont make much fruit. all these are grown outdoors so i cant control when they flower.

hope that helps a bit, i just woke up to get ready for work so i hope this made sense


----------



## mugan (Nov 22, 2011)

thx, but am so confused with the tomatoes cuz i don't get frost. am not sure if i should keep em or get new ones cuz they might get larger tomatoes . AL be trying determinate cuz ad have to worry less about pests when i don't have to take care of the plant for 3-5 months


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 23, 2011)

maybe try planting some new ones every few weeks to ensure a steady flow of toms if theri is no frost.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey McP  You gonna start a 2012 mc-veggie thread? If not I got you covered  im doing it big this year! 
I hope all is well with you, the fam, and the new place.


----------



## mcpurple (Dec 21, 2011)

whodatnation said:


> Hey McP  You gonna start a 2012 mc-veggie thread? If not I got you covered  im doing it big this year!
> I hope all is well with you, the fam, and the new place.


unfortunately garden next year, i think i will be to busy any way though, i might do some stuff in my GH if i can.

i did how ever get 2 new clones today to grow out, not a huge grow or any thing but i needed to grow some pot again.
i got a journal started. im just using a small 200 watt cfl for veg and flower.
like i said just a small grow


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

Farmer Whodat! woop woop. Glad you are okay McP, hope the little one is bringing you joy as well. my winter spuds are still growing along in the greenhouse. pretty amazing. Take it easy lad,

DST


----------



## scroglodyte (Dec 24, 2011)

my worm bin; 80 lbs. of vermicompost dug out of it. i put the red wrigglers in a into a pile of hot compost. next to it actually; i'm not a worm-killer. in the Spring, back in the bin they go. i also have a small bin in basement, to ensure a population to re-seed with; just in case the ones in pile don't make it thru winter. Happy Festivus to one an' all.


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey there McPurple. Just thought I'd stop by and say Merry Christmas. Hope all is well up that way and you are enjoying your new bundle.


----------



## mugan (Dec 27, 2011)

a lil late  but, second that, with a happy new year .


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Hogmanay to the McP family, hope the little one is doing well mate!!!!


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome worm bin.

I have to start growing one of those.


----------

